# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  مواقف طريفة وشقية .... وغريبة

## محمد فاروق

الاخوة والاخوات

من منا لم يمر بموقف طريف نزع منه الابتسامة نزعا   ::  
ومن منا لم يمر بموقف او مقلب شقى جعله يستلقى على ظهره ضحكا    ::  

ومن منا لم يمر بموقف دارت حوله الكثير والكثير من علامات الاستفهام والتعجب   :Frown:   ::   ::  

او حتى حدثت اى من هذه المواقف  لشخص اخر وقصها عليك   ::  

دعونا نتشارك سويا فى هذه المواقف... وكما ابتسمت انت وضحكت واستغربت فلا تبخل على وعلى اخوانك بهذه المشاعر اللذيذة    ::  

فى انتظار مواقفكم الـ.............لذيذة     ::   ::  

محمد فاروق

----------


## محمد فاروق

ابدأ أنا .....

كنا مرة فى الامتحانات وجه سؤال صعب جدا والحمد لله كنت مذاكره واكتر حاجة كانت مفرحانى ان اصدقائى كنت لسه منبهم ليه قبل الامتحان وهما طنشوا ... المهم حليت السؤال وبعد ماخرجت بسألهم وانا بطلع لسانى  ::   :: 
ها عملتوا ايه فى السؤال؟؟؟   ::   ::  

الاول قاللى انا غشيته من اللى جنبى    ::   ::  

والتانى قاللى تصدق بالله ..قلت له لا اله الا الله قاللى بعد ماسلمو ورقة الاسئلة اكتشفت ان الاجابة كانت مكتوبة على الدكة اللىانا  قاعد عليها"يعنى متبرشمة جاهزة"  رجت ناقل الاجابة على طول .... ::  :: 

طبعا ضغطى اترفع  ::   :لا تعليق: 

محمد فاروق

----------


## aynad

فكرة لذيذة اوي يا محمد وموضوع لذيذ
بمناسبة الامتحانات 
انا دائما بذاكر قبل الامتحانات بشهرين بس ومكنتش بحضر المحاضرات خالص ولا سكاشن وكانوا اخواتي التوأم معي بأكاديمية اسكندرية وكانوا اصغر مني بسنة وقبل الامتحانات بشهرين قلت لهم روحوا الاكاديمية وخدوا من اصاحبي جميع المحاضرات علشان نبدأ نذاكر قالولي ماش واحنا كمان حنصور جميع المحاضرات بتاعتنا المهم صوروا محاضرتهم وصورولي محاضراتي راحوا مبدلين الورق وعطوني محاضرات سنة اولي واخدوا محاضرات سنة تانية وفضلت اذاااااااااااااااااااااااااكر وصميت المحاضرات صم خلال الشهرين وجاء اليوم الموعود يوم الامتحان وبدخل الامتحان مش لاقية ولا حاجة من اللي ذاكرتها خااااااااااااااااااااااااالص وكنت حاسة اني عايزة اعيط في الامتحان .. المهم جاء تاني يوم امتحان اخواتي قولتلهم عملتوا ايه قالولي ولا حاجة من اللي احنا ذاكرناها جت خالص .. قولتلهم وريني ورقة الاسئلة بتاعتكم ففوجئت بجمييييييييييييييييييع الحاجات اللي انا مذكراها جتلهم في الامتحان ..
بذمتكم انتم لو مكاني تعملوا ايه وبعدين كل اللي نزل علية ضحك وبقيت اقول لهم منكم لله وطلعت طبعا بالمادة .. هههههههههههههههههه

اللي بعدي 
شكرا لك يا محمد

----------


## ايمى ميشو

موضوعك جميل يا محمد
وانا هحكى على موقف بقالو 3 سنين بس كل ما نفتكرو نضحك
كنا فى مصيف وبابا نبة اخويا مينزلش البحر ويفضل قاعد جنبنا
فاخويا بعدها بشوية نزل البحر
بعد ربع ساعة لقينا واحد واقف ادام الشمسية بتاعتنا  بس بظهرة
فى نفس جسم اخويا وكمان نفس رسمة المايو بتاعة
بابا قاعد ينادى علية وطبعا التانى مش بيرد علية(علشان دة مش اخويا- اخويا كان فى المية)
راح بابا قايم ملطشلو قعد يقلو انا مش بنادى عليك
ياعينى على الواد مش هقلكو وقف مزبهل
بابا لما شاف انو مش اخويا قعد يبوسة ويقولو معلش يا ابنى
والشاظئ كلة مات على نفسة من الضحك

يارب تكون عجبتكو

ايمى

----------


## محمد فاروق

شكرا للاخت ايناد على التفاعل الجامد اوى .... وعرفت دلوقت التعليم بايظ منين .....هههههه   ::   ::  

اما الاخت ايمان فالحمد لله انى بطلت اروح اسكندرية ومن زمان بطلت المايوهات دى ... بس سؤال بسيط هوه الوالد بيقعد على انهى شط.... ههههههه   :Frown:   :Frown:  

محمد فاروق

----------


## محمد فاروق

الموقف الجديد بتاعى ... 

الموقف ده لسه طازة يوم الاربعاء اللى فات .... صلوا على النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام

اتصلت بالمدام من تليفون العمل واثناء ما انا بتكلم معاها رد الاخ المبجل وليد على التليفون التانى ونده عليا وقاللى محمد " البيت على التليفون " قولتله يابنى بيت مين مانا بكلم البيت اهوه وطبعا المدام على السماعة لقيتها بتوقلى بيت مين ده اللى بيكلمك على التليفون التانى وطبعا لقيت عنيها بطق شرار فى التليفون بدون حلفان بس كانت شبه هاتكلنى وبعدين هديتها وقولتلها استنى بس اما اشوف مين على التليفون وارجعلك رحت رديت لقيت الهانم اختى الصغيرة والبيه وليد طبعا مايعرفش صوت اختى من مراتى وبالتالى قاللى البيت .. ولما رجعت للمدام وقولتلها على الموقف وانا بضحك لم تقتنع بالموضوع وان كانت كبرت دماغها بس تفتكروا مين الشخص اللى بيمشى ورايا بقاله 3 ايام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ::   ::  


محمد فاروق "اللى متراقب"

----------


## ايمى ميشو

اية دة يا محمد هو مفيش الا انت وانا وايناد بس ولا اية
عموما هقلكو على موقف تانى بس احلى من اللى فات
كنت فى رحلة الى الاقصر واسوان
وكان معايا فلوس كاش وفيزا بابا علشان اللزوم وطبعا معروف اية اللزوم ::  
وانت عارف بقى يا محمد ان ايدى مخرومة حبيتين
وحت الرحلة وانا يقلب جااااااامد معايا فيزا بقى ::  
ومحدش يقدر يكلمنى
المهم صرفت الفلوس الكاش كلها اللى معايا اول يومين
وفاضل يومين 
قلت يا بت يا ايمى روحى خدى بقى من الفيزا
رحت اخد منها الماكينة مش قابلاها  ::  
اقول الله هى الماكنة مفهاش فلوس ولا اية
اتصل ب بابا يقولى كلمة السر صحيحة
اللة امال اية الحكاية :Confused:  
ارجع تانى للماكنة مش عايزة تصرف(الله يخرب بيت المكن اللى فى الدنيا) ::  
اتصل ب بابا ياكد عليا ان كلمة السر صحيحة
اروح مكنة تانية مترضيش ييجى واحد تانى يسحب منها عادى
المهم انى اصلا مفلسة طيب هعمل اية ::  
المشرف اخد خبر وقعد يقولى يا بنتى لو محتاجة انا زى والدك بردو
الموضوع كبر فى دماغى وقلت لا اموت من الجوع بس بكرمتى ::  
وفضلت اليومين التانيين ب30 جنية بس
لما روحت اسكندرية تعرفو اية اللى حصل
طلع بابا ادانى الرقم السرى بالعكس ::  
ولحد دلوقتى بسأل نفسى هل بابا كان قاصد :Confused:   ::  


يارب مكنش طولت عليكو وتكون عجبتكو

ايمى

----------


## سموره

حلو اوي الموضوع يا محمدانا بقي احكليكو حكايه حلوه خالصكنا مره في اسكندريه وكنا يعني لسه في ثانوي  وكان معايا بنات خالتي المهم مش هطول عليكوا احنا بتمشي في المعموره وفي شويه ولاد كانوبيعكسونا طبعا احنا سايقين التقل والدلال ومش معبرنهم مشين ايه بقي يا أرض اتهدي ماعليكي ادي المهم وحنا مشيين رحت بنت خاتي منقيه اجدع بلاعه مفتوحه وراحت كعبلهووقعه فيها وطبعا كان منظرنا منيل وامه لا اله الا الله ضحكت علينا واحنا بنقومها

----------


## يراع

انا تعبت احكيلكم بكره

----------


## محمد فاروق

الاخت ايمى ميشو انا متأكد ان ان الوالد اعطاكى الباسورد عن ........ غير قصد طبعا احنا بنهدى النفوس   ::   ::  
وده يرجع لمعرفته الاكيدة بحضرتك فلا نلوم الرجل فى خوفه على .......؟؟؟؟   ::   ::  

الاخت سمورة 
مشرفة الموضوع ... بس ماقولتيش انتو طلعتو بنت خالتكو ولا سيبتوها يعنى  ::  .. ياريت توضحى عشان فيه ناس فى المعمورة بتشتكى من اصوات غريبة بتطلع من تحت الارض  :Confused:   :Frown:   !!!! والمسؤلين اهتمو بالموضوع  هههههههههه

الطيب الجوادى 
يعنى جت عندى وتعبت يا اخى كنت اشرب حاجة ولا كل حاجة وشارك وبعدين استريح   ::  
مستنيك ده  انت بالذات كنت متوقع منك مواقف يشيب لها الولدان!!!!  ::   ::  


محمد فاروق

----------


## محمد فاروق

الموقف بتاعى الجديد

كان ياما كان ايام ماكنت صغير يعنى فى اعدادى او اول اولى ثانوى كان عندنا الكمبيوتر ده عشان اخويا مهندس وبيحتاجه فى رسوماته وكده يعنى المهم جينا يوم وقاللى يامحمد انا عايزك تمسح فولدر معين من على الجهاز والجهاز كان ايامها يا اما دوس يا اما ان سى والحاجات دى يفتكرها الناس القدام  ::   المهم انا واقف على ال ان سى وبعدين مسحت الفولدر اللى هوه عايزه وبعدين لقيت الفولدر زى ماهوه   ::   ::  اكتشفت انى مسحت فولدر متخلف كده فى الاول لانى هوه ده اللى كنت واقف عليه رحت ماشى بالاسهم ورحت للفولدر المظبوط ومسحته وتمام على كده وبعدين اخويا اتصل بيا وسألنى هايبنى مسحت الفولدر قلتله طبعا ياباشا بس مسحت معاه فولدر متخلف كده قاللى اسمه ايه قلتله Proj  الا ايه الفولدر الغريب ده ؟؟؟؟ سمعت من على الناحية التانية زعيق وخناق و  ::   ::  ..... سألته ليه الهوليله دى يعنى مش فولدر جامد يعنى ولا ويندوز ولا حاجة طلع... ان ده فولدر فيه كل مشروعاته من اعدادى حتى بعد التخرج بسنة او اتنين  :Frown:   :Frown:   ::   !!!!!!!!!  بس الحمد لله سأل طوب الارض لحد ماعرف يرجعه من الدوس.....
والا كنت هاكتبلكم من الارافة دلوقت

محمد فاروق

----------


## يراع

*ألأخوة ألأفاضل و ألأخوات الفضليات* 



*فردا فردا  , و فردة فردة * 



*فكرت أن أطرح عليكم موقف طريف منذ ثلاث سنوات علي الشاطئ  بينما أتأمل في جمال البحر الخلاب فإذا بالصفعات و اللكمات تنهال علي  و قبل ان افيق  اعتذر  لي  الذي يضربني  ثم  مشيت مخافة أن يعاود الكرة و ما أسهل ألأعتذار    و لم أجد تفسير لهذا الموقف حتي  قرئت مشاركه ايمي   فشكرا لها  * 

*و لكني تراجعت عن هذا الطرح  و أحكي لكم شيئا أخر* 

*"رب ساع لقاعد "  هذا المثل ينطبق علي فترة الجامعة مع الاصدقاء كان لنا صديق _ ممثل مسرحي ألان و يعرض مسرحيته علي مسرح البالون _ كان دائما هو الطرف المستفيد عندما نتجمع للمذاكرة كان ينام الي ان نفهم المحاضرات و نحل الشيتات  ثم يستيقظ و يظل يتودد إلي أن الخص له نتاج الليل الطويل في نصف ساعة  كان يعرف إجادتي لهذا , الخلاصة مللنا الوضع نعم فاض الكيل و تم تفويضي من قبل ألأصدقاء للتعامل .  * 



*في ليله صيفيه بديعة من ليالي الترم الثاني و كنا نذاكر هندسه كهربية و كل شيء مرسوم ببراعة و وقع المسكين في الفخ نام علي كنبه جنبنا* 

*يا حلاوه  يا حلاوه* 

*بعد فتره قصيرة يتململ  همست فيهم لقد أشرف علي الإستيقاظ* 



*أغلقنا الستائر و الشبابيك أطفئنا الأنوار و كأن شيئا لم يكن و واصلنا المذاكرة في الظلام الحالك كان يمكن اعتبار الغرفة* *black body*



*و عندما استيقظ* 



*-      * *إيه ده بتذاكروا في الضلمة ؟ !*

*-      * *يابني قوم بقي بلاش استعباط  خلينا نخلص و ناولني الاله من جانبك* 

*-      * *هو فيه ايه الدنيا ضلمه ليه* 

*-      * *ضلمه ضلمه مين يا روح طنت عايز تنام تاني نام بلاش وجع دماغ*

*-      * *و الله ما شايف حاجه بجد الحقني يا محمد عيني مش شايف بيها انا اتعمييييييييييييت* 



*انفجر الجميع بالضحك بالرغم من ان ذلك لم يكن مقررا و انما كان المقرر ان اجلس معه حتي الصباح أعلمه طريقه برايل  !!*

----------


## ايمى ميشو

اة يا جواد انا عرفتك يا خويا
معلش التلطيش كان صعب شوية ::  
بس كان المايو مظبوط عليك
تعيش وتاخد غيرها 
بس قولى انت بتقعد فين؟؟؟؟ ::  
علشان اجيب بابا والصعيدة ونقوم بالواجب ::  


ايمى

----------


## سموره

بصوا بقي انا هحكيكلواحكايه قديمه قوي ايام ما كنت في k g 2 بس لسه فاكرها وكل ما افتكرها افطس علي روحي من الضحك اصل انا وانا صغيره كا خيالي واسع قوي وكنت علي طول بألف قصص عجيبه لاصحابي  المهم عشان مطولش عليكوا وانا صغيره كاان شعري ناعم قوي وماما قصهاولي زي اليابا نيين كده وطبعا انا مكدبتش خبر واصحباي كانو يقولولي  شعرك حلو قوي انتي عامله زي اليبا نيين فقولتلهم اصلي انا مولوده في اليابان؟؟؟؟ اصل بابا وماما كانو بيقضوا شعر العسل في اليابان وهم راجعين بالعربيه :: ماما حست انها هتولدني  فرجعوا لاقرب مستشفي واتولدت انا في اليا بان  ::  مع ان انا اصغر اخواتي بس معرفش جيت ازاي في شهر العسل ::  ولا ازاي هما جم من اليابان لمصر بالعربيه :Confused:  تخاريف عيال بقي ::  ::

----------


## Tarzan

اولا شكرا جدا جدا يا محمد على فكرتك الجميلة دى 

لأنها بتخلى الواحد يفتكر حاجات بيحب يفتكرها و يعيش معاها و لو لحظات .. شكرا ليك 

و بالنسبة ليا انا عندى موقف مش هاقدر انساه مهما كان لأن معاه حاجة بحس بيها كل ما افتكره 

و الموقف هو انى كنت فى يوم واقف فى شارع الجيش - دا شارع عندنا فى طنطا - مستنى واحد صاحبى بس هو اتأخر شوية و انا مستنيه مش واقف لأ ماشى رايح جاى المهم وانا ماشى كده رايح جاى كان فيه بنت شابة كده واقفة جانبى بشوية و مش شعارف انا كل ما ابصلها الاقيها هى اللى بتبصلى وماعرفش ليه قلت يمكن بتشبه عليا  ::  .. بس قلت انا اخلينى فى حالى لحد ما اشوف هى عايزة ايه و فى الاخر و انا مرة ماشى و مديلها ضهرى لقيتها بتنادى يا ميدوووووو 

فجأة سمعت الصوت و فى لحظة كنت معتقد انها افتكرتنى و بتنادى عليا - اصل انا اسمى محمد و اصحابى و اقاريبى بيقولواى يا ميدو - قمت بسرعة البرق باصص ناحيتها و قلت و انا البسمة على وشى "نعم" و برضه فجاة و فى سرعة البرق لقيت اللى نازل على ضهرى و على اخره و معاه صوت غليظ و قوى بيقول " و أنت مالك انت ..؟؟ هى بتنادى عليك يا بنى اّدم ..؟؟ " أتارى اللى بيتكلم مين..؟؟ .. صح .. ميدو  ::  بس ميدو بتاعها مش أنا .. باين كان خطيبها ولا ايه .. الله اعلم 
المهم انا ماخدتش بالى غير من ايديه اللى ما شاء الله عاملين ولا خف الجمل و فى ايده التانية ايس كريم و ادانى اللى فيه النصيب من الكلام و اعد يقوللى انت..... و انت ..... و فى الاخر الموضوع انتهى انه استحلفلى انه لو شافنى تانى و لو صدفة و كانت البنت دى معاه يبقى انا اللى جنيت على نفسى و أقول على روحى يا رحمن يا رحيم ..
شوفتم بقى ان ياما فى الحبس مظاليم و الله .. و ياما مضروبين برضه

----------


## daria

كنا يا سيدي في ثانوي واتفقنا انا وصحابي نجيب اكل من برة 
وقالوا نجيب بيبس كمان قولت ماشي ::  
وكان عليا البيب ::  س 
قولتهلم طب اجيب كوباية
قاللولي الدادا عندها والكوباية بربع جنية مش فيلم يعني
علي حظنا الدادا غابت
وبعدين؟
كان في صاحبتنا متشردة كدة
اسمها دعاء ::  
وكان في الحوش واحد جايب فرن وبيعمل فطير اسمه عم محمد
اه والله فرن صغير وفطير في المدرسة مش (فلاسة) ::  
المهم
وقفت دعاء جنبه واول ما اتدور للفرن راحت هوب
واخدة كوباية الشاي بتاعته  وجريت ::  
طبعا انا واقفة فطسانة علي روحي من الضحك
شطفنا الكوباية وشربنا  ::  
وناقص نرجعها ::  
ودي مشكلة
المهم نزلنا واول ما عم محمد شاف دعاء قالها احنا في محطة رمسيس العيال الحرامية سرقوا الكوباية الله يحرقهم
وقعد يشتم ويدعي ودعاء ساكتة وساكتة
وفي الاخر راحت شاخطة فيه
عندهم ظروف يا اخي 
واشتكاها للناظرة ::

----------


## يراع

ذات يوم استيقظت في الصباح كدت اختنق من شده العطش الهث بشده لاحظني أخي الاكبر و قال لي عطشان ؟
ثم ناولني كوب ماء فارغ و هو يقول عطشان املأه لنفسك و اوقعني في حيره شديده من أمري حيث أنه غادر دون ان يخبرني بماذا أملؤه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## محمد فاروق

الطيب الجوادى .... ماخيبتش ظنى كنت متأكد انك تعرف شلة زى حضرتك كده ظريفة عشان كده كنت مستنيك بس دول مش ظرفاء وبس دول يودوا ورا الشمس  ::   ....ههههههههههههه

مستنيك تانى وتالت ده الموضوع هايكون ماشى بحسك... دمت لى  ::  


ايمى موشو مش عايزين كلام جانبى ... فين المواقف بتاعتك ولا هاتقولى انك بتمشى جنب الحيط   ::  ....مش عليا؟؟؟

سمورة واضح انك بتحبى تسرحى بالناس من زمان !!! وربنا يستر وماتكونيش بتسرحى بينا احنا كمان.  :Frown:  ..

طرزان هاعديها وافترض حسن النية انك ماكنتش واخد بالك مش قاصد تعاكس يعنى ولا حاجة  ::   !!!!!!!!


داريا  صاحبتك دى اخرتها ربنا يستر عليها بس على فكرة ... ياما فى الحبس مظاليم  ::   ..ههههههه

الطيب الجوادى .... واضح ان اخوك شبهك  ::   ...ههههههههههه


محمد فاروق

----------


## aynad

_حصل معايا موقف تاني بس من مواقف الاكل 
برغم اني متزوجة من سنتين   لكن مازلت نيلة في الاكل و مازلت بقرأالاجندة اللي ماما كتبهالي للاكل و بعمل منها علي طول 
لحد دلوقتي ..  
وانا دلوقتي مقيمة في السعودية يعني لوحدي بعيد عن اهلي وعن توجيهتهم .. المهم
في رمضان اللي فات ايمن زوجي قالي خلي بالك انا عازم اصحابي العزاب اول يوم رمضان ونفسهم يكلوا قلقاس 
فقلتله حاااااااااااااضر حعملهم قلقاس ودي كانت الوجبة الرئيسية .. طبعا لانهم نفسهم فيها ..  
المهم علشان مطولش عليكم لما نزلت علشان اجيب مستلزمات القلقاس فطبعا القلقاس لازم يحتاج لسلق   فجبت بدل السلق 
( سبانخ )  وبدأت اول يوم رمضان في تحضير القلقاس ودة اول حاجة ابدأ بيها لانه بياخد وقت وبعد ما عملته عينيكوا متشوف الا النور لقيت القلقاس لونه اسود ازاي مش عارفة ولا ريحته يا لهوووووووووووووووووي   وكان فاضل ساعة علي الفطار و كل شوية ايمن يدخل المطبخ ويقولي هاااااااااااااا ايه اخبار القلقاس( فقلتله ايمن حبيبي القلقاس تعيش انت دة باظ) مش عازية اقولكم علي اللي حصل بعد كدة علشان متفضحش في المنتدي    فأطريت اني اعمل اي حاجة تانية بدل القلقاس ولسة ببدأ في الصنف التاني الانبوبة فضت و الرز بقي عبارة عن عجينة و اصحاب ايمن جم ملقوش حاجة لسة اتعملت وكان المدفع ضرب فقالوا لايمن طب احنا حننزل نصلي المغرب في الجامع ورجعين تاني برضه جم ملقوش حاجة لسة خلصت ..
ودي موقفي مع الاكل ..
شوفتوا خيبتي .. _

----------


## سموره

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايناد فكرتيني بنفسي اول ما تجوزت برضه جوزي كان نفسه يأكل مكرونه بالشاميل انا بقي ايه اتشمللت وقلت بقي افرجه شطارتي  :: انا عملت كل حاجه زي ما ماما قالت لي بس هي طلعت مكرونه من غير بشاميل ونفسي اعرف لحد دلوقتي البشاميل راح فين ::   :Confused:

----------


## يراع

ربما كان يقصد
******الماء

----------


## محمد فاروق

ايناد .... ماكنتش فاكرك بخيلة كده  :Frown:   ::   !!! كل ده عشان مانتعزمش عندك لما نيجى السعودية  ::   ... طيب ايه رأيك فى اللى يسرق منك اجندة ابلة نظيرة دى  ::   ::  ..ههههههههههههه
بس ماقولتيش الناس دى اكلت ايه ؟؟؟؟ بيض وجبنة ولا ايه  ::   ؟؟؟ههههههههه

سمورة انت كمان طلعتى بخيلة !!! واضح ان ده منتدى الجاحظ مش ابناء مصر  ::  ...ههههههههه
على فكرة انا بموت فى المكرونة بالشاميل بس من ايد المدام  ::   او من ايد والدتى  ::   فقط لاغير اطمئنى.

الطيب ....انهى ماء عشان فيه ماء عادى و.............ماء نار  ::   ...هههههه واخوك ليس ببعيد عنك !!! فاهمنى طبعا  ::  

محمد فاروق

----------


## محمد فاروق

لى صاحب اشترى جهاز كمبيوتر لاول مرة وكان فرحان بيه جدا وبعدين يومها مساءً وجدته يحدثنى  ::   ... قلتله خير قاللى لا بسيطة انا اخدت "الكيسة" كلها - الـ Cpu  يعنى -  ورحت عند فلان   ::  قلتله خير ايه اللى حصل
قاللى حاجة غريبة قال ايه حب يحافظ على الويندوز وعشان مايمسحهوش غلط يعنى او اى حد يلعب فيه  ::   ::   ::   .....
.
. * 
. ** 
.  
.. *
.  ::  
.  ::  
.  ::  
.
.  ::  
نقله على اخر بارتيشن جوه فولد اسمه "مهم جدا"  ::  ..............هههههههههههههههه

طبعا هوه معرفش ينقله كله بس نقل اغلبه واللى تسبب فى وقوع الويندوز  ::   ::   ..ههههههههههه

محمد فاروق

----------


## aynad

> ايناد .... ماكنتش فاكرك بخيلة كده   !!! كل ده عشان مانتعزمش عندك لما نيجى السعودية  ... طيب ايه رأيك فى اللى يسرق منك اجندة ابلة نظيرة دى   ..ههههههههههههه
> بس ماقولتيش الناس دى اكلت ايه ؟؟؟؟ بيض وجبنة ولا ايه  ؟؟؟ههههههههه


لا والله  يا محمد انا مش بخيلة بس انت تعالي السعوية انت و المدام ومالكش دعوة حعملكم طبق جبنة قريش انما ايه ..
وبعدين انت لو اخدت كتاب ابلة ماما دة انا اصيع كدة ..
اما هما اكلوا ايه فكنت عملت بسلة وبطاطس في الفرن ولحمة و فراخ بس بعد المدفع  بساعة تقريبا ..



> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايناد فكرتيني بنفسي اول ما تجوزت برضه جوزي كان نفسه يأكل مكرونه بالشاميل انا بقي ايه اتشمللت وقلت بقي افرجه شطارتي 
> 
> انا عملت كل حاجه زي ما ماما قالت لي بس هي طلعت مكرونه من غير بشاميل ونفسي اعرف لحد دلوقتي البشاميل راح فين


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وديتي البشاميل فين يا سمورة دة انتي باين عليكي مشكلة ..
فكرتيني بالمكرونة البشاميل يا سمورة اول مرة اعمل فيها الكرونة .. بعد ما عملتها واكلنا منها اتبقي باقي الصينية و لسة فيها كتير فبدل ما احطها في التلاجة قلت لا احطها في الفرن بس وهو مطفي طبعا ونسيت ان درجة الحرارة هنا في السعودية عالية جدا جدا عايزة اقولك ان لما ايمن قالي حطلنا منها تاني يوم بفتح الفرن ومقلقييييييييييييييييييييييييش ريحة راجل ميت ..

----------


## يراع

والله التفكير متعب يا محمد 

أنا قلت استناه لحد ما يرجع و يقولي و أهي كوريا مش بعيدة

بس المشكله اني عطشااااااااااان حامووووواااااااااااااااااات

----------


## سموره

سمورة انت كمان طلعتى بخيلة !!! واضح ان ده منتدى الجاحظ مش ابناء مصر  ::  ...ههههههههه
على فكرة انا بموت فى المكرونة بالشاميل بس من ايد المدام  ::  او من ايد والدتى  ::  فقط لاغير اطمئنى.

لا والله يا محمد انا لا بخيله ولا حاجه بس هو البشاميل اللي اقل اصله معايا ومعرفش راح فين ::  انا هقولكم انا فلت اعمل البشاميل خفيف شويه عشان تبقي حلوه بس هو طلع خفيف زياده لدرجه انه اتبخر من حراره الفرن :: بس دلوقتي بقيت برفيسيره في البشاميل هههههههههه برافو عليكي يا اينا والله كلنا كده شماليل وايه حاجه اخر جمال بس ده في الاول بس بعد كده كله بيبقي تمااااااام ::  برضه احكيلكم حكايتي مع الشملله والشطاره مره كده كنت قعده زهقانه فقلت بقي انا اجيب كتاب الحلويات واعمل حاجه حلوه واهي اعمل نفاجأه لجوزي المهم اقعد ادور ادور في اخر رسيت اني اعمل تورته المهم حطيت المقادير وكله تمام وحطيتها في الفرن واللهي كا طالع شكلها حلو اوي وقعدت ازوقها وطلعت ايه شكلها تحفه وجي جوزي وقمت بقي مطلعها وقالي بقي ايه الحلاوه دي شكلها حلو اوي  المهم قطعنها وكله تمام وكان طعمها كويس بس حظه النحس ببقي طلع في الحته بتاعته حبه دقيق مكنتش البتهم كويس  ::   ::  وبمناسبه التورت من شهريت تلاته كده عملت تورته برضه وتعبت فيها وبعد مازوقتها وجايه احطها في التلاجه ميدو وفريده داخلين يجروا ورا بععض ورا وارحوا وقعيت تحت رجلي هما الاتنين انا توازاني اتخل شويه والتورته وقعت كلها عالارض ::

----------


## يراع

و الله أخشي اني افتحلكم قلبي و أحكي 

و بعد كده تذلوني >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> علي ذكائي

----------


## سموره

قول قول متخفش سرك في بيييييييييييييير ::

----------


## يراع

هاتي ودنك 

لحد يسمع

----------


## سموره

::  يا نهار ابيض  :: كل ده حصل  :: لا لا قول كلام غير ده  ::  يا الطيب الجوادي  ::

----------


## يراع

ومع أني الأكثر ذكاءً وعبقريه بين أبناء كل معارفنا إلا أني لست العبقري الوحيد فهناك الكثير من العباقرة وكلهم كانوا أصدقائي ( صراع طبقات ) ...
أذكر أن أحد هؤلاء الأصدقاء كان تاجراً يبيع الدجاج , وآخر كان نصاباً يروج لسلعة التاجر ...
وفي أحد الصفقات التجاريه أراد هذا التاجر أن يبيع ديكاً ولكنه لم يكن نظيفاً , فاقترح عليه النصاب " مسؤول التسويق " أن يغسله ... وإمعاناً في النظافة وضعه في غسالة الملابس وصب عليه من الكلوركس والصابون مالله به عليم !!
الى هنا والأمر طبيعي ،، لكن ما تسبب للديك في إعاقة دائمة استمرت حتى وفاته رحمه الله  وهو أن النصاب اقترح على صاحب الديك ان يضعه في " نشافة الملابس " وخرج الديك منها وقد تحطمت عظامه وفقد الذاكره فلم يعد يذكر هل كان يؤذن أم يغني " ليالي الانس في فيينا  " ... ( اللي يقهر في الموضوع انهم باعوا الديك ) ...
......
وعلى ذكر النظافة ...
اذكر أنّ ثيابنا كانت تقف وحدها دون أن نعلقها من شدة النظافه !!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب محمد 
إيه يا عم الموضوع الجامد ده
عسل والله 
أنا قرأت كل المشاركات وموتتنى من الضحك
ودلوقتى أنا هأبقى زبون عندك فى الموضوع ده
وطبعا لازم أبتدى بذكريات الطفولة
(على فكرة الحكايةدى  أنا بيحكولى عليها ومش فاكرها طبعا لأنى كان عندى أربع خمس سنين)
كانت  والدتى ناظرة مدرسة إعدادى وكانت المدرسة دى جنب بيتنا
المهم .. لقيت إتنين شباب واقفين برة المدرسة وساندين بإيديهم على سور المدرسة
فصرخت فيهم بلهجة آمرة:شيل إيدك إنت وهو من على الحيطة
فقال أحدهما متهكما:ليه؟؟هى مدرسة أبوك؟؟
فأجبته بمنتهى الثقة:دى مدرسة ماما

----------


## محمد فاروق

انت ايه حكايتك مع الاكل ياسمورة ... خلاص لما نيجى عندكو ابقوا هاتوا كوك دوور او مؤمن وبلاش تعملى انت الاكل  !!!!!

لا يحلو الحديث عن الغرائب والطرائف الا فى وجود .............؟؟؟؟ انتم تعرفون من!!!!

احنا مش عايزين كلام جانبى سامعة ياسمورة سامع ياطيب .... وبعدين محدش هايذلك ولا حاجة غاية ماهنالك هاتتنشر فى اهرام الجمعة مكان بريد الجمعة ... تفتكر ده نشر للفضايح ؟؟؟؟؟

بتكلمنى عن الديك المغسول ياطيب ... اعتقد ان الديك ده اخره يتعمل شوربة بس !!!!!

صديقى اللدود احمد ناصر اخيرا  حن علينا وطل على الموضوع ماشى ياعسل ..... 

يعجبنى فيك ثقتك بنفسك !!!
بس ماقولتليش ..... هما سابوك بعد كده ولا ايه اللى حصل؟؟؟

فى انتظار المزيد من المواقف !!!! 

محمد فاروق

----------


## على درويش

*الاخوه الاحباب
أضحك الله سنكم كما أضحكتمونى وشكرا يا محمد فاروق على هذا الموضوع الشيق وهذا موقف لى منذ أيام قليله 
كنت سأسافر الى الاسكندرية ورجعت من الشغل بدرى ولما مررت  بالجيزه افتكرت انى محتاج بعض الاسطوانات الخاصة بتعليم الاطفال لبنتى الصغيره  ورحت مباشرة على مسجد الاستقامه المشهور جدا سطوانات الاسلامية واشتريت اسطوانتين عليهم عناوين جذابه وعدت الى المنزل  فوجدت زوجتى قد اعدت الشنط  وكانت عندنا فتاة من جيرانى الملتزمين جدا والمغرمين بالاسطوانات الدينيه فقلت لها خلى الاسطوانتين دول عندكم لغاية مارجع من اسكندرية ونزلوا منهم نسخه ثم ترددت فجأه وأردت أن اشاهدهم أولا (فضول منى) وكانت المفاجأه التى عقدت لسانى أن اولى الاسطوانات كانت عليها فيلم اباحى لأحد الفنانات التى شهر بها زوجها فأخرجت الاسطوانه بسرعه وحمدت الله انهم لم يكونوا بجانبى وتخيلت كيف ستكون صورتى أمام الجيران اذا كنت أعطيتهم اياها وهم يثقون فى جدا 
الموقف ده علمنى انى أخد بالى من الاسطوانات اللى بشتريها مهما يكن مصدرها
ولكم تحياتى*

----------


## محمد فاروق

مرور لطيف ظريف شريف من اخى الكبير م/ على درويش قلما تحظى به القاعة ... فيبدو انه دائماً مفكوك التكشيرة طبيعى ولا يحتاج القاعة فى شئ ... ادام الله عليه سعادته وحياته...

فعلا موقف محرج والحمد لله انك طلعت منه على خير !!!

بس فين المواقف التانية ؟؟؟ ماتحاولش لازم تيجى تانى عندنا !!!

محمد فاروق

----------


## سمسمة

*بص يامحمد هو موقف محرج جدا
اخر مرة كنت فى المصيف وبعدين وانا راجعة كنت لابسة كاب فى نص الطريق شيلت الكاب ومشيت وانا ماشية فى الطريق لاقيت اتنين واقفين بيتكلموا وساعة ماشوفنى وقفوا عن الكلام وبقوا مذهولين بقول ايه دة ياربى فيه ايه
بنت اختى كانت ماشية معايا بس صغيرة بقولها فيه ايه يابنتى قالت لى مش عارفة
رحت البيت وبعدها ببص فى المرايا لاقيت شعرى والقصة بتاعتى منكوشين وكان شكلى نكتة بقى طول الطريق

*

----------


## سموره

::   لا والله يا محمد ده انا بقيت دلوقتي ايه ست بيت  a 1 بس هو في الاول كده شويه لاخابيط عادي يعني والاعتراف بالحق فضيله ::  انتو بس شرفونا تجدوا ما يسركم ::  سمسه  اكيد شكلك كان تحفه  :: اقولكم بقي موقف حصل مع صاحبتي الانتيم بس لحد دلوقتي ذلاها بي ::  ايام ماكنا في الجامعه كنا علي طول مع بعض بقي عشان الدروس والمذاكره المهم كنت انا مره عندها ونازلين راحين الدرس فأخوها جه وقالها انا عايز اتغدي حمرلي البفتيك فقالت له حاضر المهم دخلت المطبخ وجابت ازازه الزيت وحطته في الطاسه المهم وهي بتحط الزيت بقولها الزيت ده غريب اوي ماله تقيل كده ليه  :Confused: 

 قالت لي كبري بقي هو احنا هنتجوزه المهم الزيت كان شكله غريب اوي وخلا حطيت في البفتيك بس كان برضه كده عمال يعمل حاجات غريبه كده والبفتيك بقي شكله غريب جدا هي حطط لاخوها البفتيك ونزلنا جري علي الدرس المهم لما لرجعنا فمامتها بتقولها انتي عملتي البفتيك ده ازاي فقالت لها حمرته بالزيت فقالتلها اني زيت وجبتلها العلبه مامتها لطمت وقالتلها ده الصابون السايل ::   :لا تعليق: طبعا انا وقعت علي روحي من الضحك وتخيلت منظر اخوها لما عرف ::  وهي بكل بساطه بترد عليه وتقولهبدل ماتشكرني اني عملت لك غسيل معده ::

----------


## batabeet

::  اولا احب اهنى واحيى محمد فاروق على موضوعة الشيق والجميل ولانة احسن اختيار نوعية موضوعاتة جيدا لان مفيش حد خالى من المواقف الطريفة والمضحكة

_ كان فى موقف وانا عند الحلاق  انا قاعد فى مصيف راس البر وطبعا اللى يقع فى مصيف لا يناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
رحت علشان احلق وكان معايا موبايل وانا تحت ايد الحلاق واجال فعلا 4 ماسجات ورا بعض وانا فعلا كنت مستنى ماسج مهم فلا قيتة قاعد يقول الواد مهم اوى يا اخواتى بوش بعتلة رسالة وبلير بعتلة رسالةوصداموعبداللة الثانى  وانا ماسك الموبايل 48 ساعة فى 24 ساعة بيجليش حاجة خالص رديت علية وقولتلة اخلص عايز امشى فبدا يحلق تانى فاجالى ماسج خامس قالى وحيات امى ماانا قارها
قولت ماشى فكمل حلاقة تانى بس اية المرة دى نمت تحت ايدية نمت نوم يا جماعة خلاص يعنى ميت فبع ما صحيت جاى ابص فى المرايا فلاقيت نفسى اقررررررررررررررررررررع خالص ولا شعراية واحدة فى راسى ماكلمتش وخرجت وعرفت بعدين انة انتقم وهو اللى قاصد وعمل كدة ومن يومها معدتش بامسك الموبايل نهائيا 
............. وشكرااااااااا وعارف انى طولت اوىىىىىىى ::

----------


## batabeet

نكتة بقى يا محمد ؛
قال الأول للثاني : هل تؤيدني في الرأي بأن العازب يندم إذا لم يتزوج ؟
فأجاب الثاني : نعم .. العازب يندم مرة واحدة . ولكن المتزوج يندم طول العمر !!!

اشتكت الزوجة للطبيب من زوجها قائلة : زوجي يتكلم أثناء نومه ، فماذا أفعل ؟؟
الطبيب : أعطيه فرصه ليتكلم أثناء النهار !!!!


..................................................  ...
الزوج للطبيب : زوجتي مصابه بعقدة النقص !
الطبيب : لا تخف سأعالجها وستشفى خلال 3 شهور .
الزوج : ومن قال لك أني أريدها أن تشفى !!!

----------


## batabeet

عايزين اخ وصديق بمعنى الكلمة يبقى محمد فااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ا ::   ::   ::  اروق وبس

----------


## محمد فاروق

سمسمة العزيزة انا متخيل شكلك اللى معرفوش وشعرك واقف كده زى الايريال ياسلام ... بس مافيش صحفى اخد صورة ليكى وانتى كده ؟؟؟؟ ياخسارة .... كنت هانزلك الموضوع فى الصفحة الاولى من الاهرام ..ههههه

سمورة واضح ان "المرء على دين خليله" يعنى انتى وصاحبتك الحال من بعضه فى الطبيخ ...ربنا يعين ازواجكم...

بطابيط .... الاهل والمعارف قالوا ايه على القصة الجديدة .... نيولوك؟؟؟؟
مشكور على النكت بس لو سمحت ده مش مكانها ياريت نخلى الموضوع مواقف بس ... والنكت للموضوعات التانية ... اتفقنا ياماكينة قاعة فك التكشيرة؟؟؟؟

محمد فاروق

----------


## محمد فاروق

اسمعوا دى بقى طازة

يوم الخميس الماضى "اول امبارح يعنى" كنت متفق مع صاحبى ويلى 76 على مقابلة احد الزملاء فى المنتدى دون ذكر اسمه المهم جالس انا ووليد على كافيتريا ومستنيين الباشا وليد شاف واحد ماسك موبايله وبيتصل ولقى موبايله بيرن وقتها راح للراجل وسلم عليه وجابه وانا سلمت عليه وبقوله ازيك يافلان عامل ايه ايه اخبارك وهات يااحضان وبوس وبعدين الراجل قعد ...قال ياجماعة انتو مستنين مين قلتله احمد محمد قاللى اسف ياجماعة انا احمد محمود!!!!! .... طبعا انا ووليد بعد ما الراجل مشى هاتك ياضحك على الموقف الغريب ده لا وانا بقى ايه هاتك يابوس واحضان فى الراجل.. واحد عزيز عليا بقى هههههه .... المهم اما صاحبنا شرف وحكيناله .. بصلنا كده وقالنا صحيح ياجماعة انتو مستنين مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

محمد فاروق

----------


## شاهين

اوعى تكونوا يا محمد قولتوله انكما مستنيينه هو ههههههههههههه

----------


## شاهين

حلوة المواقف دي

انا للاسف بنسى المواقف اللي بتحصل لي هههههههه

----------


## يراع

صحيح هي دي مواقف أولاد البلد ولا بلاش 

بفكر أخلي باقي مواقفي في الحياه أذل بيها ولادي

----------


## welly76

محمد باشا فاروق

يا فاضحنا ماشى بس العيب مش علينا العيب على البيه اللى كنا مستنينه بس لو يصدق فى المواعيد ما كانش حصل اللى حصل

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وليــــــــــــــــــــــــــد

----------


## ابن الجنوب

*أما أنا فأتذكر فى أول سنة تعيين لنا مدرسين ... ذهبنا فى موسم الامتحانات كملاحظين فى أسوان ..* 
*وكنا نسكن باستراحة تبعد عن المدرسة بحوالى نصف ساعة* 
*والمدرسة اللى كنا نازلين استراحة فيها كان بها أسرة بدورين .. وعلشان احنا مدرسين كمبيوتر ذهبنا قبل باقى المدرسين بأسبوع لامتحان العملي فى الكمبيوتر ، وبالتالى مكنش فى غيرنا فى الدور أنا وثلاثة زملاء ..*
*وفى آخر الأسبوع .. جاء بعض الزملاء من باقى المدرسين فى الفجر يسأل ويبحث عن زملاءه* 
*المهم ... انى صيحت الصبح على صوت زميل من زملائى معى الحجرة يصرخ - وكانت الساعة السابعة تقريبا - يقول :* 
*قوم يا احمد .. الشباشب بتعوم .*
*طبعا انا افتكرته بيخرف .. لكن لسة بنزل ايدى من السرير لقيتها نزلت فى مية ..*
*قمت لقيت المية واصلة للسرير لأننا كلنا كان نايمين فى الدور الأول من السرير .. وطبعا صحينا كلنا منعرفش هنعمل ايه* 
*وعرفنا أن الزملاء الجدد نسيوا حنفية المية مفتوحة ..*
*لكن ما باليد حيلة طلبنا من عمال المدرسة (البهوات) مساحات وقمنا بنزحها .. والحمد لله متأخرناش عن الامتحانات* 
*بس كان منظرنا تحفه .. وموتنا على نفسنا من الضحك*
*ورب ضارة نافعة .. الحجرة اللى كنا فيها أصبحت وكأنها تكييف برغم حر أسوان .. حتى تركناها*

----------


## محمد فاروق

ههههههههههههه حلوة يابن الجنوب ....بس فين الصور ياراجل ؟؟؟؟

حلوة اوى الشباشب بتعوم دى..ههههههههههه

فى انتظارك مرة اخرى

محمد فاروق

----------


## ايمى ميشو

هاى يا جماعة انا جيت  ::  
نورت مش كدة بقى كل دة يحصل ومحش يقولى
الله يقطع المذاكرة ::  
انا بقى ححكلكم موقف حصل معايا وانا مسافرة لاقصر واسوان
طبعا كانت الرحلة من جميع الكليات
بس انا كنت عارفة المجموعة اللى من كليتنا
كنا مجموعة ولاد وبنات
المهم اشتركنا كلنا علشان نجيب الاكل بتاع الطريق
واحنا خلاص مسافرين الساعة 2 باليل 
كان هناك اتوبيسين واحد للولاد وواحد للبنات
قلنا للولاد خدو اكلكو معاكم مش عارفين الظروف وممكن حد فيكو يجوع ::  
قالو لا احنا كلنا هناكل مع بعض فى اول رست
طلعنا الاتوبيسات وفضلت الاتوبيسات ماشية بينا لحد 9 الصبح ::  
والبنات كلها جاعت وعايزين ياكلو
وانا اقلهم لا لازم نستناهم حرام علينا احنا ناكل وهما لا
وبعد عذاب نزلنا الرست والبنات فرحانة هية هية هية هناااااااااااااااااااكل ::  
بقول لوحد زميلى يالا بقى احسن احنا متنا من الجوع
قالى لا محنا اكلنا من بدرى استلفنا اكل من الكليات التانية واكلنا ::  
مش هقولكم مدى الغيظ اللى كنا فيةةة
ودى نصحتى لاى بنت لما تجوعى كلى ملكيش دعوة بحد 

يارب مكنش طولت عليكم ::  
ايمى

----------


## محمد فاروق

عيال جدعان صحيح ...
اهو ده الكلام ...
مش تقوليلى نستنى الناس التانيين والكلام ده ...
 بطلو رومانسيه بقى واحلام ...
الدنيا اتغيرت ............... بس مش اوى يعنى لحسن تكلونا بعد كده!!!!!!

تسلم ايدك يا ايمان ومستنيكى تانى ...متغيبيش علينا

محمد فاروق

----------


## اكسير الحياة

دي اول مرة اشارك في المنتدى وحبيت تكون مشاركتي عن موقف حصل لبابا من سنتين تقريبا المهم
كان واقف في السوبر ماركت عند الكاشير وبص لقى ولد عمره 13 سنة ولابس جيبة وبابا طبعا ما بيحبش يشوفحاجة غلط ويسكت عليها المهم راح مسك الولد من قميصه وقعد يهزاهويقوله انت لابس ايه فقاله الولد جيبة فقاله منا عارف ليه مش عيب فكانت الصدمة يعيني انه انها بنت بس قصت شعرها قصير قوي زي الولد وبابا طبعا وشه ضرب الوان وساب كل الحاجات اللي كان حيشتريها وجري قبل ما حد يشوفه وتوتة توتة فرغت الحدوته اتمنى انها تكون عجبتكم بس بابا راح ضحيتها يا عيني

----------


## محمد فاروق

الصراحة الفرق بين الولد والبنت الايام دى بقى مش باين اوى ... وليه حق الوالد يتلخبط!!!  ::  

بس ياترى البنت سكتت له ؟؟؟  ::  

شكرا  على مشاركتك وياريت تتكرر  ::   ::  

محمد فاروق

----------


## ايمى ميشو

ماشى يا عم محمد 
ادينى اهو رجعتلك تانى بس ::  
والنبى للة يا محسنين فى دعوة ::   ::  
دعوة قليلة تمنع مذاكرة كتيرة ::  
الحلقة رقم 54673287837365من مسلسل الاقصر واسوان ::  
شايف ولا مسلسل ذا بولد ان زا بيوتيفول
متقولش اية معناها اظاهر كدة منكر اعوز بالله ::  
بص يا سيدى
كنا فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فى الاتوبيس اياة
وكنت قلقانة كتير بسبب السفر
وبعد المقاطيع اقصد الاولاد خانونا مرضوش يكلو معانا ::  
اكلنا احنا
وكان نفسى انام بس مش عارفة من الكراسى الضيقة وهز الاتوبيس ::  
المهم ربنا تولانى برحمتة وعينى غقلت
الاقى بقدرة قادر اصحى على شنطة فوق دماغى  ::  
شنطتى كان فيها الاكل والمياة وحاجات تقيلة
بعيد عنك على اللى حصلى
المهم انا كنت هموت من الغيظ ملحقتش انام ::  
المشرف اللى كان معانا غظنى اكتر كان عمال يضحك بهسترية
الله يرحمة بقى كان راجل طيب مات على ايدى ::  
ومن يومها بسأل حد لية نفس يضحك ::  

ايمى

----------


## اكسير الحياة

ما لحقتش لسه تتكلم لان بابا جري بسرعة لانه عارف ايه ممكن يحصل

----------


## زهرة العلا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موقف محرج موووووت

 Cook door فتح فرع في بورسعيد من اسبوع تقريبا قلنا نجرب 
دخلت انا وبابا المحل وعجبني اوي الاستايل بتاعه عملنا الاوردر وقالنا عشر دقايق واستلموا الساندويتشات

انتظرنا في العربية انا وبابا وماما وبعدين بابا بيقولي : هاتي البون عشان اروح اجيب الساندويتشات 
انا: وانا يعني معرفش اجيبها 
بابا: روحي يمكن تتوهي واستريح 
انا : طب لما ارجع  . هنيمك من غير عشا

ونزلت من العربية وفي طريقي للمحل . الباب بتاع المحل زجاج شفاف والطبيعي انك لما تدخل المحل بتفتح الضرفة اليمين والشمال هي اللي ثابته 

المهم دخلت المحل وجبت الساندويتشات وخارجة بقي وعصافير بطني بتهوهو 
وافتح الباب مش بيتفتح اسحب مابيتسحبش ادفع ما بيدفعش

لاقيت واحد الظاهر في حد كهربه قبل ماينزل من بيتهم ( عامل شعره اسبيك) بيفتح الضرفة التانية من الباب وبيقولي وهو مبتسم اوي : اتفضلي يا انسة

انا (هموت من الاحراج بقالي ساعه بفتح في الضرفة الثابتة وشكلي كان  عامل ذي الجذمة من غير روباط)   ::  : معلش اصلي جعانة 

وببص علي بابا وماما لاقتهم مقتلوين من الضحك

----------


## محمد فاروق

العزيزة ايمى ميشو

دخولك المتتالى للموضوع اعطاكى "ابونيه"  تكتبى زى مانتى عايزة  ::  
بس انا نفسى تكتبى رحلة الاقصر واسوان دى كلها من اول ماسمعتى عن الرحلة لحد ماقالك الوالد حمدا لله على السلامة ياهانم ... كنت فين لحد دلوقت ؟؟؟  ::   اما فترة تواجدك فى المستشفى فدى بقى عايزة كشكول تانى خلاص؟؟؟

مستنين الكشكول الاولانى بتاع الرحلة  ::  

تسلم ايدك .... وماتنسيش تسلميلى على عاطف بتاع الجيلاتى والمانجو  ::  

محمد فاروق

----------


## محمد فاروق

اكسير الحياة ....
والدك عمل الصح ... الجرى نص الجدعنة!!!!  ::   ::  


محمد فاروق

----------


## محمد فاروق

مين دى اللى كاتبة بعد كده ؟؟؟
زهرة العلا؟؟؟  ::   ياه الفنانة زهرة العلا بجلالة قدرها عندنا ؟؟؟ يامرحبا يامرحبا !!! بس حضرتك لسه عندك صحة تكتبى على الكيبورد  ::   يعنى الام المفاصل والذى منه خلاص   :Frown:  ؟؟؟ الحمد لله .. ايه زهرة العلا دى بنت صغيرة بضفاير ؟؟؟؟  ::   طيب وايه اللى دخلها المنتدى بتاع الكبار احنا مش راشين ميه وقولنا للعيال يمسحوا "الأولى" بتاعتهم ويلعبوا ورا المنتدى عشان الضيوف مايكعبلوش فيهم ؟؟؟  ::   خلاص خلاص خليها وامرنا لله دى شكلها عندها واسطة يمكن خالها ماسك حاجة كبيرة ف المنتدى ولا يمكن عمتها بنت مصر ..الله اعلم !!!  :Confused:  

ورينى يابنى كاتبه ايه؟؟؟

طبعا طبعا طبعا ... وانت ايه اللى يدخلك "باب الطبيخ" اساسا مانتى متعودة على طول على عربية الفول بتاعة عم عبده اللى ف الشارع اللى وراكو  ::   بتروحى كل يوم الصبح "بالكسرولة" ويديكى بربع جنيه وانت راجعة توقعى الباقى وترجعى للحاجة معيطة!!!!  ::   ايه اللى يدخلك "باب الطبيخ" تجيبى "شاندوشتات" انت بتاعة الحاجات دى برضه؟؟؟ ... خلاص خلاص ماتزعليش.. وهما كمان ايه الاستعباط ده حد يحط ازاز قدام المحل ؟؟ ده حتى يمنع الرزق!!!  :Confused:  

مرور اكثر من عزيز من ساخرة متميزة .... مستنينك تانى يا ...... زهرة!!  ::   ::  

محمد فاروق

----------


## سموره

انا بقي عندي حت موقف لسه حاصل معايا من يومين بس فطسني من الضحك بصوا بقي انا كنت عند حماتي واخت جوزي قالتلي ان حسيب بنتي معاكوا هروح مشوار وارجع علي طول فقلت لها اوك
البنت عندها 4سنين المهم انا ووهي قاعدين فبتقولي تيجي يا طنط نلعب لعبه حلو قلتلها ماشي فقالتلي بصي بقي انا هعمل اني راجعه من التمرين بس معملتش كويس ماشي قلتلها ماشي وانتي يا طنط تعملي ماما وتزعئيلي وتضربيني ماشي قلت ماشي المهم بدءنا اللعبه فبقلها ها يا نودي عملتي ايه في التمرين قالتلي عملت وحش فبقلها كده وامت ماسكه ايديها وضربها براحه طبعا وقلتلها انا زعلانه منك عشان عملتي التمرين وحش فقالتلي ايه ده يا طنط ده مش ضرب  :: 


الضرب كده قامت مدياني حته كف علي ضهري معتبر ::  وقالتلي الضرب يبقي كده انا ماما بتضربني كده  :: انا طبعت فطست من الضحك وكمان يا طنط كل ما تضربني وتقولي كده غلط برضه بعمل وحش في التمرين واضرب تاني ::   المهم انها كانت مبسوطه وبتضحكانها بتضرب تاني اما تعمل غلط هي فاهمه انهايعني بتعاند مامتهاعيال اخر زمن ::

----------


## يراع

*يعلم الله إني من أول ما شوفت هذا الشيء المدعو كي بورد ما استريحتلهوش من أول نظرة , و كان والدي ـ أطال الله بقاة وغفر له ـ يظنني عبقريا فاشتري لي كمبيوتر صخر من أول ما قالوا يا كمبيوتر و كان يغيظه جدا عندما يجدني فاكك الكي بورد اللي دافع فيها دم قلبه ميت حته , المهم كان كاتم في قلبه و ساكت , و في يوم و أنا في الشارع مع اصدقائي النصابين الصغار و جدتهم يصنعون قنبله من البمب لمناسبه ما فسخرت منهم و من عقولهم الضيقه , و كانوا شاكرين جدا عندما علمتهم صناعة القنبله المولتوف و إمعانا في الزعامه إستعرت من جارنا بتاع الدوكو لتر ثنر  بحجه انه لوالدي و صنعنا قنبلتنا الاولي و الاخيرة و بعد ان تركتهم فجروها علي سبيل التجربه في خرابه مجاوره مما إستدعي تدخل المطافي لإنقاذ البيوت المجاورة , و بعد انصراف المطافي  التي قيدت الحادثة قضاء وقدر  تم تعليق جميع الابناء المشاركين في الجريمه  من قبل ابائهم في الشارع  و هما بيصوتوا و يقولوا محمد حسن هو اللي قالنا و هو اللي عملنا القنبلة و طبعا أنا كنت بجوار والدي وقت العمليه  الارهابيه  مما ابعد الشبهات عني تماما و كانت كلمه من والدي كفيله بأن يكذب الاباء ابنائهم  و أنا أكاد أخرج لهم لساني لولا هيبه الموقف  هذا بدلا من أن يضحوا في صمت في سبيل الزعيم !!*

*المهم أبي عرف بعد يومين من موضوع التنر  ، بكل هدوء أجلسني الي جوار والدتي ـ غفرالله لها و أطال بقاها ـ و قال لها بالحرف ان البيت لا يسع كلينا فعليها ان تختارة أو تختارني ووالله كنت مقدرا لشعورة فلم يكد يخطو خطوه في الطريق إلا بشكوه من العبد لله .* 
*و كنت هذة نهايه طفولتي بشبرا و إنتقالي إلي خالتي بروضه المنيل حيث ساهمت في كحرتة جيل بأكمله لا ينسي لي هذا الفضل حيث كانت أفراد العصابه الجديده هناك مهيئون ماديا و من ذوي النفوذ للقيام بعمليات جريئة و متطورة  ربما نتحدث عنها لاحقا.*

----------


## يراع

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=17765

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههه
الموقف ده حصلى وانا  فى تالته ثانوى
اقول ايه ولا ايه بس
كنا طالعين نصطاد فى الغيطان
عصافير وكده
بنصطاد قبل المغرب بشويه تكون العصافير نامت او عششت
بحيث نضرب العش ويقع ونمسك العصافير قبل ما تطير
المهم
لقينى عش حلو كبير
روحت قايل لصاحبى
واله يا ابو خالد شايف العش ده ياله
قالى اه دا كبير اوى وشكله مليان عصافير
قولتله اشطه
راح طالع براحه اوى وراح زاقق العش
العيال فرحت راح جاى اسلام ضارب ايده فى العش ويقول
عصافير موت ياله
وبيطلع ايده
هههه لقى تعبان وبيتملص من ايده
هههههههه صوتنا كلنا وقعدنا نجرى
=======================================
موقف تانى
كان حصل لواحد صاحبى اسمه محمد
محمد كان عندهم حماره صغيره كان مربيها وكانت خوافه شويه
فا كان مره راكبها وماشى على الطريق وكان بيترصف
وكان ماشى جنب جنينه لمون
راح البلدوزر بتاع الرصف مديها زماره
راحت الحماره ناطره محمد ودخلت بيه فى شجر اللمون
وانتم عارفين شجر اللمون مليان شوك
الاستاذ طبعا اتشرح
ومش كده وبس
رجله اتشنكلت فى الحبل بتاع الحمار
هههههههه وقعدت تجرجره زى فيلم الارض
ههههههههههههههه راح مديها لابوه وباعها تانى يوم
===================================
دول كانوا موقفين من مواقفى فى ريف مصر الجميل
ههههههههه
ولسه فى تانى
ويجعله عاااامر
انوبيـــــــــــس

----------


## زهرة العلا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حسه كده ان في حد  بيتريء عليا واسمه محمد فاروق 

يعني عشان غيرت صورتك اللي كانت بصراحه ومش هخبي عليك بتغظني جدا وبتفرسني هتعد تتريء عليا 

بص انا بدءت حرب معاك هتخسر هتخسر مالوش لازمة اسال اللي جربوا 

موقف 

مرة انا وماما قاعدين في الكافتيريا المعتادة مستنيين قرايبنا وكالعادة كنت بسلي ماما او بمعني اصح برفع لها الضغط 

واحنا قاعدين لاقيت الراجل اللي بيقدم الشيشة حط الشيشة جنبي وفك العصاية وبيدهالي وبيطلع من جيبه بتاعه بلاستك عرفت انها اسمها مبسمه او مبسومة مش فاكرة

اعمو بتاع الشيشة : اتفضلي ياانسة 

انا :  لا شكرا انا بشرب بانجوا بس بعد الساعه واحدة بيعمل دماغ جامده اوي

عمو بيضحك بعد تقريبا دقيقة (الظاهر انه فهم)  وماما عايزة تقتلني

ماما : حضرتك غلط في الطربيزة احنا مش بنشرب

عمو : لا طارق ( كبير الجرسونات ) قالي علي انها للطربيزة دي

انا : ممكن اسالك سؤال دي مناظر تشيش بذمتك . انا اخري بشرب نسكافية ويوم ماصعت شربت قهوة ايام الامتحانات ومانمتش بسبب فنجان واحد تلات ايام

عمو مشي وكره اليوم اللي فكر فيه يشتغل في الكافتيريا اصلا وببص علي ماما لاقيتها ياعيني هيغمي عليها وبتقولي ايه يابنتي اللي بتقوليه ده 

بانجو وتشيش ودماغ جامده ونصيع  هو ده اللي ربيتك عليه  

انا بغيظ ماما  : قشطة قشطة ايه ياقمر خليك حلو وكبر دماغك  بس تصدقي مكنتش عايزة اكسف الراجل فيها ايه الواحد يشيش يعني 

ماما كانت علي وشك انها يغمي عليها وانا بهوي لها ياتري السبب ايه؟

----------


## welly76

زهرة العلا

موقف ظريف و طريف بس ليه بقى عملتى كده

ماما المهم دلوقت عامله معاكى إيه

ربنا يكون فى عونها ده أنا يا ستى اتجننت من كلامك .

ربنا يكون فى عون ماما .

المهم نرجع للموضوع تانى أنت رفعتى الضغط ل ماما و الجرسون و جايه ترفعى ضغط مين تانى


ههههههههههههههههههههههه


أكيد اللى فى بالى بس هوه بصراحه يستاهل.


وليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــد

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههه
اكيد زعلت
ازاى تشيشى قدامها من غير ما تعزمى عليها بنفس مش عيب دى ام برضوا
هههههههههههههههههه بهزر يا باشا واوعى تزعل
وخدى الموقف ده
كنا طالعين من ماده الاستاتيكا والرياضه البحته فى الكليه
والامتحان كان زى الزفت
كان تسع اسئله حليت حوالى تلت تربع سؤاال من التسعه
وكان كل اصحابى نفس النظاماللى جاوب  سؤال واللى جاوب نص كده يعنى
ههههه
المهمبعد الامتحان نادانا نداء الطبيعه ودخلنا الحمام :: 
دوره الميه عباره عن تلت حمامات واحواض وكده
المهم انا دخلت الاولانى ومحمد دخل التالت والتانى كان مشغول
ههههه وقعدنا بقى نتكلم
شوفت الدكتور ياله واللى عمله فينا
دا طلع ما بيفهمش فى البطاطس
دى اسئله يحطها دى تلت تربع الناس ما حلتش
المهم قعدنا نتريق على الامتحان وعلى  الدكتور
وبعد ما خلصنا وطلعنا علشان نظبط الهدووووم بنبص لقينا الدكتور ايااه طالع من الحمام التانى وراح قايلنا سلام عليكم 
ومشى وما قلش نص كلمه
قعدنا انا ومحمد نبص لبعض حوالى خمس دقايق مش عارفين ننطق :: 
وروحت فاقع ضحكه من اياهم من بتوع العفاريت بتووع زمان اما تفركى المصبــــــاح :: 
ههههههههههههههه قلت لمحمد كده بقت رسمى يا باشا
كنا ممكن ناخد رافه وننجح زى باقى العيال لكن كده انسى ههههههههه دى اخره قله الادب
المهم
قالى نطلع للدكتور قلت له بلاش احسن يهزئنا ويبعتر كرامتنا وبرضه اللى ها يعمله ها يعمله
هههه وفقدنا الامل خلاص فى الماده دى
العجيب فى الامر اننا نجحنا فى الماده دى 
من عجبنا وفرحتنا ما صدقناش انا ومحمد :: 
روحنا طالعين للدكتور وكان يعرفنا 
اول ما شوفناه روحنا ضاحكين وقالنا اهلا بالجهبزاه اللى بيعرفوا فى  كل حاجه
انا فعلا ما بفهمش علشان نجحت فشله زيكم
انا هاعدل فى النتيجه دى واعتبروا نفسكم نازلين فيها
طبعا ما ينفعش يغيرها علشان العميد اعتمدها خلاص بس بيقولنا كده كا نوع من التانيب
والله يا جماعه طرنا على الدكتور وروحنا بايسين دماغه وحضناه وقلناله ربنا يخليك لينا يا دكتور ::   :: 
ومن ساعته واحنا حبايبه اوى :good: 
ودا موقف من مواقفى الشديده
والمزيد قريباا انوبيــــــــــــس

----------


## welly76

أنوبيس

ربنا سترها معاك المرة دى ......لكن المرة الجايه ربنا يعلم 


بس فكره حلوة قوى...

بس هو فيه حد يتكلم كده على الدكتور بتاعه 

يا سيدى الكل عباقره بس أحنا مش واخدين بالنا....

وليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــد

----------


## daria

والله يا جماعة
انتوا زي العسل
زهرة
انتي مشكلة بجد
انوبيس 
مواقفك تحفة

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههه
الحمد لله انها جت على ده
دكتور طيب جدااااا جدااااا
وهوا حس ان امتحانه زفت
الطلبه كانت بتطلع اول تلت ساعه
وثانيا فى امتحان فى التاريخ يبقى تسع اسئله
ههههههههههههههههههه اتقوا الله
انوووبيس

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هههههههههههههه
الله يضحككم زى ما ضحكتونى

----------


## جنان الفردوس

أنا شايفة الموضوع ده من فترة
بس مكنتش اعرف انه لذيذ أوي كده
وبعد ما قريته وفطست على روحي من الضحك
قعدت اعصر مخي عشان افتكر موقف حلو
بس مش لقيت في بالي اي حاجة دلوقت
أول ما افتكر ان شاء الله
هاجي جري .. بس انتوا استنوني

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههه
جرى ايه يا عم ويل
احنا ها نلبخ ليه
ما بلاش تلبيخ معايا انا
ولو ما كنتش تعرفنى بص على الاربع علامات اللى جنب مشاركاتى
وشوف لونهم ايه
ولا ايه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويجعله عاااامر
انووبيس

----------


## محمد فاروق

سمورة

  انت ف الغالب عيالك بيضربوكى عشان انت قدهم !!!!
ربنا يخليهم ليكى ويخف ايديهم عنك شوية...

الطيب الجوادى

يكفى للموضوع اسمك.. بدون موضوع
ولكنى اعتقد ان الوالد على حق !!!!

مظلوم

سعيد بانضمامك لفرقة المواقف الطريفة
موقف الحمار ده جامد طحن 
واعتقد ان بجعبتك الكثير والكثير.. فلا تحرمنا

زهرة العلا

انت المفروض والدتك تتبرع بيكى لاى حد ...هههه
كفاية عليها كده ...ربنا يكون فى عونها
انت المفروض تخشى الموضوع ده 3 مرات ف اليوم
لانى اعتقد انك بتحصلك مواقف جديدة حتى وانت نايمة !!!!

وليد افندى

بتخش الموضوع ترد على الاعضاء وخلاص
فين مواقفك ولا هاتقولى انك ماشى جنب الحيط
ولا اقول انا ؟؟؟؟؟

شكرا لمرور  احمد ناصر وجنان الفردوس
بس فين المواقف ياجماعة عايزين نرسم بسمة جميلة 


محمد فاروق

----------


## أحمد ناصر

طيب يا عم محمد باشا ماتزعلش :: 
هو موقف حصل يوم الجمعة اللى فاتت
يمكن تكون عارف إنى أهلاوى
بس اللى ما تعرفوش إن نسايبى زمالكوية :: 
وأنا بأتفرج عندهم على مباراة الزمالك والمقاولين فى كأس السوبر الأخيرة
والزمالك يوميها كان شوربة والمقاولين مقطعه
وأنا كل شوية أتريق على مراتى.. وحماتى تضحك :: 
لكن حمايا العزيز راجل كباره ومحترم خالص 
فكل ما يدخل الأوضة ألم الدور وأخلى روحى رياضية علشان أنا بأحترمه جدا
النتيجة كانت 2-2
وبعدين واد من المقاولين فرش حارس المرمى بتاع الزمالك على الأرض
وإنفرد بالمرمى
ولكن سيادته بدل ما يحط جون رجع الكورة لزميله فضاعت الفرصة
رحت أنا لاشعوريا مزعق وقايل : ياراجل حرام عليك :: 
وبعدين بصيت لحمايا لقيته بيزغرلى :: 
فعملت نفسى مش واخد بالى وحاولت أمسك أعصابى :: 
شويتين والمقاولون جاب الهدف التالت :: 
رحت حاطط إيديا الإتنين على وشى علشان أكتم الضحك والكركرة بتوعى :: 
حمايا راح سايب لى الأوضة وخرج
طبعا منظرى بقى وحش قوى
شويتين والمقاولين جاب الجون الرابع
قلت خربانة خربانة
رحت مهيص بصوت عالى علشان أغيظهم كلهم وعلى عينك ياتاجر ::p:

----------


## aynad

*انا جاية اضحك
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ             خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ            خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## سموره

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
جواز عتريس من فؤاده باطل باااااااااطل ::  فكرتني يا احمد في الكوره انا طبعا بشجع كولالمبور وماليش في الكوره اساسا ::  المهم انا جوزي اهلاوي وبابا زملكاوي  متعصب جداوطبعا عارفين الشماته بقي ::  في يوم كان باين متش الزمالك وخسر طبعا وكان تقريبا دوري وولا كاس مش فاكره بالظبط  ::  وطبعا انا معرفش ومليش في الكوره  المهم لقيت جوزي داخل وبراءه الاطفال في عينيه :3: فبيقولي  كلمتي بابا بركتيلوه فبقوله ليه خير قالي خده الكاس يا  ستي :: انا طبعا مكتبدتش خبر ورحت مكلماه ومن غير مقدمات  :: ايوه ياعم الف مبروك محدش قدك طبعا الراجل رد عليه رد اكيد كله عارفينه خت حته  ::  :: سماعه في وشي  ::  :: وطول الليل اكلم في ميردش قلت ابعت له مسدج احكيلي الحكايه :: المهم في الموضوع ان جوزي لازلت البراءه في عينييه ويقولي يا بنتي خدوا الكاس وانا هضحك عليكي ليه تلاقي بس انت بتطلبي غلط :: جربي تاني

----------


## محمد فاروق

حلوة طحن ياناصر  ::  

قال معندكش مواقف قال  ::  

بس على فكرة انا خايف على مستقبلك الاسرى  :Frown:  

لازم تنقل العطا بقى

وعلى رأى المثل

انت منين ياجحا قال البلد اللى فيها مراتى  ::   ::  

محمد فاروق

----------


## محمد فاروق

سمورة جوزك ده زى العسل  ::  

ماتقوليله يدخل الموضوع ده يحكيلنا مواقف لذيذة من عنده كده  :Confused:  

بس تصدقى الزملكاوية يستاهلو  ::   ::  

حلوة ياسمورة .. واضح ان العيلة كلها فكاهية  ::  

محمد فاروق

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههه
طيب خدوه دى الشديده اوى
كنا طالعين معسكر الصيفى للاسكندريه تبع الجامعه
وكنا فى الابراهميه وكنا قاعدين فى مدرسه
المهم
اول ما وصلنا ابتدت التبيهات
وكان اهم واحد هوا===========>ما فيش تاخير قبل الساعه 11 مساءا
طيب ازاى وهوا ده ينفع
اكدوا الكلام بان فيه عسكرى على البوابه وفيه كلب بينطلق فى الحوش بعد اتناشر
ههههههههههههه ما كنش كلب دا جاموسه ناقص لها قرنين وتنطح
ههههههههه المهم طبعا فى عرف اى شاب روشين زينا
ان القوانين خلقت لكى تخترق وتكسر :: 
المهم خرجنا وهيصنا واتفسحنا
ههههههههه اسكندريه بقى وما ادراك ما اسكندريه
ورجعنا الساعه 4 الفجر
طبعا الحوش مظلم وما حدش شايف غير نور الفصول
المهم كفرقه كوماندوز متوحشه هجمنا على السور  :: 
وكله بينط
وعلى حظ العبد لله
هههههههههه انزل على الكلب النائم :: 
تحديدا على بطنه
وانا ايامها كان وزنى حوالى 120 كيلو :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههه اول مره اسمع كلب بيصرخ طبعا جريت بسرعه عمرى ما اتوقعها فى حياتى
ههههههههه وفرقه الكوماندوز غيرت اتجاهه للشارع مره اخرى  :: 
والمعسكر كله صحى ههههههه واتقفشنا من المدير :: 
واتعاقبنا بحرمانا من الافطار بس المشرف صعبنا عليه فرفع العقاب
ومن سا عتها والكلب اصبح شبه معاق هههههههه بعد الكارثه اللى هبطت عليه :: 
بس سبحان المنجى لو كان هبشنى كنت اتسوحت
هههههههههههههه
ياله الحمد لله
ارجو تكووون عجبتكم
هههه لسه فى كتيير ويجعله عااااااامر
انووووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

انا جايبتلكم موقف يضحك ومحرج في نفس الوقت 
بس انا كاتبته باللهجه الكويتيه اذا تبون ترجمه من عيوني
الموقف هوكان ياماكان في قديم الزمان وحده هبله ضايق خلقها تعرفون الصيف وملللللللللل عاد ركبت براسي فكره جنونيه شنو سويت؟
رحت ولبست دشداشت اخوي تهبل على بس طويله ولبست الغتره والعقال والقحفيه وآخذ الكحل واسويلي قفل واحط لي عوارض خفيفه سويت خريطه بوجهي وكان حزة الظهر
نزلت تحت ورحت الدوانيه الصغيره احنا عندنا 2 وحده للضيوف ووحده لخواني محد يدخله الااخواني وعيال خالتي عشان يلعبون بلاي ستيشن والدوانيه لها بابين واحد يطل على المطبخ والثاني على باب الشارع ورحت ولقيت امي وابوي قاعدين جان ادخل تخرعوا قالو هذا منو؟وقعدت عند ابوي ويقولي مزيونه لوانج صبي جان طيحتي البنات وقاعد اقصد لبوي((أي أقول شعر لبابا)) وهو مستانس لأني طالعه عليه شاعره احم احم وانا ماخذه راحتي على الآخر ماتوقعت احد يجي كنا حزة الظهر وفجأه جا أخوي ومعاه ولد خالتي دخل اول شي اخوي وماانتبهنا لولد خالتي كان عند المغسله يغسل واخوي دخل تخرع وابوي قال بصوت عالي تعال سلم على جارك توه ساكن جديد واخوي سلم علي خامسني وعرفني من عيوني قال الله ياخذج ماعرفتج صايره حلووووووه انا تشققت وانتفخت كشتي سوري اقصد انتفح راسي اشوي واطيح غشيانه من كلامه الحلو وهو لما شافني نسى ولد خالتي اللي بره

فــــــــــــــــــــجــــــــــــــــأه

دخل ولد خالتي وقال السلام عليكم انا عبالي اخوي قلت وعليكم السلام وكنت بسلم عليه بخامسه وهو كان جاي صوبي بخامسني((اي يصافحني)) هوماعرفني لأني اتغطى عنه انا من الصدمه واقفه مكاني وهذا شكلي  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
لماقرب غطيت وجهي بالغتره ونحشت ماشوف شي جان ادعم الباب واهتز البيت كله من هالدعمه وامي وابوي واخوي فاطسيييين علي من الضحك وانتشرت السالفه عند خواتي وفبيت خالتي وانا فضيحتي بجلاجل 
اشرايكم

----------


## مظلوووم

وحياه اومى وما بحلف بيها كذب
انى ما فهمتش اى حاجه
يا ريت يا اخت اسيره تتكلمى باللهجه المصرى
ما اظنش انها صعبه للدرجه دى
ولكى جزيل الشكر
ويجعله عاامر
انوووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

حاضر من عنيه
كنت حاسه بملل فخطرت في بالي فكره اني البس لبس أخويه وهو((الدشداشه الرجالي(جلبيه)والغتره والعقال فوق راسي يعني اللبس الخليجي بتاع الرجاله في الكويت واخذت الكحل وحطيت على وشي شارب ولحيه يعني كأني راجل ونزلت تحت لغرفة الضيوف بتاعت الرجاله وكنا الظهر يعني محدش هييجي بيتنا ولقيت ماما وبابا واتخضوا معرفونيش بس عرفوني من عنيه وقاعده أقول شعر لبابا يعني عامله نفسي شاعره لأن ابويه شاعر وبحب الشعر وفجأه دخل أخويه ومعاه ابن خالتي((أبن خالتي ميعرفش شكلي لأني بتغطى عنه يعني بلبس نقاب قدامه)) فدخل اخويه وراح ابن خالتي يغسل ايده بالمغسله انا افتكرت بس اخويه الموجود فجا اخويه يحسبني ابن الجيران فسلم عليه صافحني وانا اضحك وعرفني من عيوني آلي شكلك حلو كده والله معرفتك وانا شويه وادوب من كلامه لأنه كان بيقول اني حلوه جدا وهو نسي ان ابن خالتي بره 
وفــــــــــــــجـــــــــــــــــأه
دخل ابن خالتي وافتكرني ابن الجيران وانا مدياله ظهري فسلم انا افتكرته اخويه التاني فقمت عشان اسلم عليه ولما شفته اتصدمت تسمرت بمكاني وهو جاي ناحيتي عاوز يصافحني ويبوسني وانا مش عارفه اعمل ايه من الصدمه فلما اقرب خالص انا غطيت وشي وجريت عاوزه اخرج من الغرفه واصطدمت في الباب لأني مشوفش حاجه
وماما وبابا واخويه ميتين على من الضحك لأني لما دعمت الباب عملت زلزال بالبيت هههههههههههه وهو راح حكى لخالتي وبنات خالتي وعرفوا اني هبله ومجنونه ولحد دلوقتي بيضحكوا عليه
آآآآه تعبتاتمنى تكونوا فهمتوا
سلام

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> حاضر من عنيه
> كنت حاسه بملل فخطرت في بالي فكره اني البس لبس أخويه وهو((الدشداشه الرجالي(جلبيه)والغتره والعقال فوق راسي يعني اللبس الخليجي بتاع الرجاله في الكويت واخذت الكحل وحطيت على وشي شارب ولحيه يعني كأني راجل ونزلت تحت لغرفة الضيوف بتاعت الرجاله وكنا الظهر يعني محدش هييجي بيتنا ولقيت ماما وبابا واتخضوا معرفونيش بس عرفوني من عنيه وقاعده أقول شعر لبابا يعني عامله نفسي شاعره لأن ابويه شاعر وبحب الشعر وفجأه دخل أخويه ومعاه ابن خالتي((أبن خالتي ميعرفش شكلي لأني بتغطى عنه يعني بلبس نقاب قدامه)) فدخل اخويه وراح ابن خالتي يغسل ايده بالمغسله انا افتكرت بس اخويه الموجود فجا اخويه يحسبني ابن الجيران فسلم عليه صافحني وانا اضحك وعرفني من عيوني آلي شكلك حلو كده والله معرفتك وانا شويه وادوب من كلامه لأنه كان بيقول اني حلوه جدا وهو نسي ان ابن خالتي بره 
> وفــــــــــــــجـــــــــــــــــأه
> دخل ابن خالتي وافتكرني ابن الجيران وانا مدياله ظهري فسلم انا افتكرته اخويه التاني فقمت عشان اسلم عليه ولما شفته اتصدمت تسمرت بمكاني وهو جاي ناحيتي عاوز يصافحني ويبوسني وانا مش عارفه اعمل ايه من الصدمه فلما اقرب خالص انا غطيت وشي وجريت عاوزه اخرج من الغرفه واصطدمت في الباب لأني مشوفش حاجه
> وماما وبابا واخويه ميتين على من الضحك لأني لما دعمت الباب عملت زلزال بالبيت هههههههههههه وهو راح حكى لخالتي وبنات خالتي وعرفوا اني هبله ومجنونه ولحد دلوقتي بيضحكوا عليه
> آآآآه تعبتاتمنى تكونوا فهمتوا
> سلام


 ::   ::   :: 
فهمنا وضحكنا من قلوبنا كمان
ويا ريت تحكى لنا عن مواقف تانية
وأهلا بك أختاه عضوة فى منتدى أبناء مصر

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوه كده انا فهمت
ههههههههه
والله موقف شديد طحن
ويفطس من الضحك
واشكر فيكى حيائك وحفاظك على الدين
وبانتظار المزيد منك يا باشا
ويجعله عاااامر
انوووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

أشكركم على المرور اعزائي والحمدلله انكم فهمتوا وانشالله هكتب لان عندي قامووووووووووووووس يضحك اووووووووي بس اترجمه واكتبه

----------


## مظلوووم

اوعى يكون قاموس الروشنه
لو هوا يبقى انتى معلوماتك قديمه
هههههههههههههههه
وخليكى مع القاموس الجديد اللى هانزله النهارده
ويجعله عااااامر
انوبيس

----------


## محمد فاروق

الاخت العزيزة اسيرة الصبر
شكرا لك على ترجمتك الجميلة للموقف اللذيذ جدا 
ولعلمك انا قرأته قبلهم وفهمته ولكنى تأخرت ف الرد لظروف خاصة
ولكن هذا لا يمنع من تمتعك بخفة دم ودماثة خلق بارك الله لك فيهم
وفى انتظار باقى المواقف اللذيذ منك

اما انت يامظلوم وناصر فقد اتعبتما اختنا فى الترجمة ....
بعد هذا عند الرغبة فى الترجمة راسلونى ياحلويييييييييييييييييييييييين ..ههههههههه

محمد فاروق

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

أشكرك أخوي محمد فاروق على المرور والحمدلله إنك فهمت اللهجه الكويتيه
عندي موقف مع هارديز
كنا أنا وأختي طالبين من هارديز لبيتنا وكان الدور عليه اني انزل تحت واستنى لحد مايوصل الطلب وكنت بحسب هديلو كم وهيرجعلي كم المهم انا حسبت غلط لأني كنت جعانه ونعسانه كمان فلما وصل (انا افتح الباب شويه وهو يدخل ايده يعني لا انا بشوفه ولاهويشوفني)بعدين اداني الفاتوره واديتو الفوس واستلمت الطلب وقلت لنفسي ناقص 150فلس استنيت مرجعش الباقي فمديت ايدي بره وعماله اقول لوسمحت رد الباقي مليون مره (( الراجل راح بيتهم اتعشى ونام وانا لسه استنى الباقي)) بعدين طليت من فتحه صغيره في الباب لقيت الشارع فاااااااااااضي وانا بقالي ساعه ماده ايدي واستنى الباقي يخيبني ياريت على فلوس كتير استنيت على 150فلس.
ومره طلبت من هارديز وجبه (انا متعوده اقول عن البيبسي بيبسي يعني الكولا اقول بيبسي كولا والميرندا اقول بيبسي ميرندا) وده غلط مفروض كل واحد بإسمه فلما طلبت كلمني واحد مصري وشكله كان حمقان  فقلت لوسمحت عاوزه بيبسي ميرندا.....قالي يعني ايه بيبسي ميرندا؟؟؟؟ فقمت اتفلسف عليه وجننته قلتله مش بيبسي بيبسي لأ انا عاوزه بيبسي ميرندا قالي آه انتي عاوزه بيبسي وميرندا قلت لا بعدين اختي قالت هاتي ياهبله جننتي الراجل وراحت فهمته وقعدوا يضحكوا علي في البيت

إستنوا موقفي مع الفيلم الهندي في الحلقه القادمه

----------


## محمد فاروق

حلوة يااسيرة الصبر

ياترى الاقى عندك ميراندا سفن اب ..ههههههههههه

منتظرين الفلم الهندى

محمد فاروق

----------


## ايمى ميشو

انت تحفة يا اسيرة الصبر بجد ::  

اكيد الراجل نفذ صبرو يا عينى

انا كمان صبرى نفذ يالا عايزة موقف الفيلم الهندى ::  
مستنياكى ::  

ايمى

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههه
اوعى تكونى مع جنجاه فى فيلم الشعله
اللى اتعرض اكتر من اتنين مليون مره
وبيقعد تمن ساعات
ههههههههههههههههههه
مستنين مواقفك يا باشا
هههههههههه
ويجعله عاااامر
انووووووبيس

----------


## MEMO2005

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السادة أعضاء المنتدى :*
*أأأأأأأأ.......... بصراحة أنا مش عارف أبتدى منين لكن لو حاولنا نلخص ممكن أقول إن أنا أول مرة أشارك فى منتدى من المنتديات وإن شدنى أوى أسلوب منتدى أبناء مصر .*
*أنا عرفته من عضو هنا .*
*والان ندخل فى الموضوع ...... عجبنى أوى موضوع محمد فاروق عن المواقف المضحكة اللى بتحصلنا وبالمناسبة دى أحب أحكيلكم عن موقف عمر مهنساه أبدا :*
*كنت فى يوم مع أعز أصدقائى علشان فرح أخته الكبيرة وكنا رايحين نشترى شوية حاجات لزوم الفرح وكده وإذا بعربية فارهة الطول تعدى من جنبنا وهى عماله تدى كلكسات بيب..بيب..بيب بيب بيب..... رحت زاغد صاحبنا فى دراعة وقولتله " شوفت البنت اللى زى القمر اللى قاعدة فى العربية دى" وقعدت أشعر فيها يجي ساعة وفى الاخر سألتة " إلا ماتعرفش تبقى مين دى؟؟"*
*بصلى بمنتهى الأشمأناط وقالى :"دى أختى الوسطانية!!!!!!!!!"*

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*طبعا كأن دش بارد وإدللأ عليا ومقدرتش أرد .*

*المهم عدى الموقف على سلام ورحنا النادى اللى كانوا عاملين الفرح فيه .... هيصنا وزيطنا وعملنالوا فرح محصلش* 
*وأحنا فى وسط الفرح لاحظت إن فى بنت عماله تسلم على قرايب العريس والعروسة وهارية نفسها رايحة جاية رحت مميل على صاحبنا وقعدت أتريأ عليها يجى ساعة وأقوله :"هى عاملالى فيها أم العروسة...... ماتهمدلها حبه"*
*وكلعادة سألتة تبقى مين ؟؟* 
*نفس نظرة الأشمئناط إياها :"أختى الصغيرة؟؟!!"*

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!*
*قولتله بص يابن الناس أنا مروح لأنى حاسس إن المرة الجاية هتبقى فى الحاجة الوالدة ...وحطيت ديلي فى سنانى ويا فكيك ..*

*أرجو إنى ماأكونش طولت عليكم فى أول موضوع أكتبه.....*

*وبحيى محمد فاروق مرد تانية على أفكارة الجامدة ولاونى شاكك إنى أعرف صاحبه اللى حاول ينقل الويندوز على أخر Drive؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  *

----------


## ايمى ميشو

مرحبا بيك يا ميمو بين اسرتك الكبيرة
ومرحبا بموقفك كمان فعلا جميل جدااااااااا ::  

كويس انك اختها من اصرها احسن تغلط فى الحكومة كان يبقى يومك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ::  
مستنين باقى موقفك ::  

ايمى

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

موقفي مع الفلم الهندي
من فتره صغيره كان نفسي أشوف فلم هندي لأني بجاهد نفسي إني مشقش أفلام بس إنشالله بالتدريج لحد مسيبهم خالص لأني كنت بعشق الأفلام الهنديه موووووووووووووووت
فلمي أخويه ضيعه فعملت مناحه في البيت عشان أشوف الفلم ده بالذات لأن قصته جناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان قصة حب حزييييييييييييييييييييييينه وانا بالفلم ده مأملكش مشاعري اقعد أعيييييييييييييييييييييط وأندمج أوي مع إني شفته مليووووون مره بس مزهقتش منه وفي كل مره أعيط أكتر من الأول المهم إتخانقت مع أخويه لحد مطفشته من صحابه وراح جابه لأنه هو اللي ضيعه وقاليي هتشوفي هعمل فيكي إيه وأنا ولا على بالي المهم يجيب الفلم ورحت فرحانه أجهز المندييييييييييل ده ضروري جدا وطردت كل اللي بالغرفه عشان آخذ راحتي بالعياط
وبعدين أخويه جاب الشريط وبصراحه في مواقف مؤثره بالفلم بتخلي الواحد يبكي غصب عنه وأنا كنت مندمجه عالآخر وأعيط بجد وساعات أضحك زي الهبله المجنونه
وفي اليوم التاني اخويه جمع البيت كله وعلى حظي كانت خالتي وبنات خالتي عندنا جايين وأخويه ضحك عليه قالي فلم هندي روووووووووعه وأنا مصدقت ولما شغلوا تتوقعوا ايه اللي شفناه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الأخ مصورني بكاميرة الفيديو وأنا مندمجه بالفلم ساعه بعيط من كل قلبي وساعه أضحك وساعه ضحكه على بكيه يعني شكلي يموت من الضحك والبيت كله ميييييييييييييييييييت عليه من الضحك وأنا ألوان الطيف كلها جت في وشي من الأحراج المحرّج المتحرّج وكان موقف عمري مهنساه بس مزعلتش أنا عادي روحي رياضيه بس وعدته قلت والله لأنتقم منك ولسه بفكر أعمله إيه
والله الشغالات وولاد أخويه الصغيرين كل مايشوفوني يقلدوني بالمشهد اللي شافوه
أنا عارفه طولت عليكم بس قلت لازم أكتبه زي مقلتلكم 
هاه ايه رايكم بالموقف؟؟

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههه
واد شديد اخوكى يا اسيره
ههههه استغل التكنولوجيا صح
وبمناسبه التكنولوجيا
طبعا انا مشهور فى وسط صحابى بمحمد ويندوز علشان كنت اشتغلت صيانه فتره وكده
وكان محمد خالد صاحبى وحبيبى
كان جوز اخته بعت لاخته جهاز كومبيوتر من الامارات علشان تكلمه على النت وكده
وطبعا جايبين العبد لله علشان يركب الجهاز ويظبطه
هوا دا الاستاذ
المهم ركبت الجهاز تمام التمام وكولوه عال العال
وبحط الفيشه الجهاز فتح واشتغل
وبعد تلاتين ثانيه
هههههههههههههههههههه
الجهاز فرقع وولع وطلع دخانه ولا كانه زى المفرقعات اللى كانت فى احتفال زواج ملكى
اللى الاستاذ خالد جوز اخت محمدنسيه واللى انا نسيته
ان الفولت فى الامارات 115
وفى مصر 230
واتخيلوا منظرى ساعتها
طبعا ام محمد رقعت بالصوت لما الجهاز ولع
وحصلت قفله فى البيت
وبصولى بصه فيما معناها لو ما مشتش من هنا دلوقتى ها نولع فيك

هههههههههههههههه
وكان منظرى بصراحه فانله
هوا دا الاستاذ اللى انت جايبه يركب الجهاز
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وطبعا اخدت الجهاز وظبطه تمام التمام ورجعته ميه ميه
ومحمد وامه اتبسطوا
هههه
واخدت لقب الاستاذ من جديد
معلش انى طولت عليكم
وبانتظار مشاركاتكم الجامده
ويجعله عاامر
انوووبيس

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *السادة أعضاء المنتدى :*
> *أأأأأأأأ.......... بصراحة أنا مش عارف أبتدى منين لكن لو حاولنا نلخص ممكن أقول إن أنا أول مرة أشارك فى منتدى من المنتديات وإن شدنى أوى أسلوب منتدى أبناء مصر .*
> *أنا عرفته من عضو هنا .*
> *والان ندخل فى الموضوع ...... عجبنى أوى موضوع محمد فاروق عن المواقف المضحكة اللى بتحصلنا وبالمناسبة دى أحب أحكيلكم عن موقف عمر مهنساه أبدا :*
> *كنت فى يوم مع أعز أصدقائى علشان فرح أخته الكبيرة وكنا رايحين نشترى شوية حاجات لزوم الفرح وكده وإذا بعربية فارهة الطول تعدى من جنبنا وهى عماله تدى كلكسات بيب..بيب..بيب بيب بيب..... رحت زاغد صاحبنا فى دراعة وقولتله " شوفت البنت اللى زى القمر اللى قاعدة فى العربية دى" وقعدت أشعر فيها يجي ساعة وفى الاخر سألتة " إلا ماتعرفش تبقى مين دى؟؟"*
> *بصلى بمنتهى الأشمأناط وقالى :"دى أختى الوسطانية!!!!!!!!!"*
> 
> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...


أهلا بك يا ميمو فى المنتدى
وأكيد ها تبقى صاحب عزيز علينا كلنا
لإن دمك زى العسل
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## محمد فاروق

الاخت العزيزة اسيرة الصبر 

الصراحة انت تستاهلى اللى يجرالك !!!!!
فى حد يقعد يعيط قدام فيلم هندى ...ههههههه
بس اخوك ده عشرة على عشرة مقلب زى الفل

وتعيشى وتاخدى غيره ..ههههههههه

سعيدين جدا بتواجدك معنا ويارب تكونى سعيدة انت كمان


مظلووم

الاستاذ الكبير ياترى بقى حرمت تنزل ويندوز للناس ولا لسه..ههههه

الزبون الجديد ميمو

شاكك فيك اساسا من اول ماشوفت الاسم مش عارف ليه
والمشرف العام لو عرف حقيقتك اللى انا متوقعها ...
هاترفد انا وانت وربنا يستر علينا
الا صاحبك العزيز ده ساكن فى حدائق القبة !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟

مرحبا بك بس مش عايزين فضايح ..هههههه

احمد ناصر افندى 

داخل ترحب بالراجل فى قاعة فك التكشيرة 
عيب اوى ده ...
فين مواقفك يا استاذ ولا انت خايف من المدام !!!!! هههههه

الاخت ايمى ميشو 

راجعى رد احمد ناصر...ههههههه

----------


## محمد فاروق

*اما انا بقى المردة دى مش هايكون موقف واحد دى عدة مواقف !!!!!
وكلها حوالين العربية الجديدة ....

صاحبكو الحمد لله ربنا من عليه بعربية جديدة وطبعا انك تكون راكب مواصلة وحد سايق غير ماتكون انت اللى سايق

اول مرة رايح بالعربية الشغل انا فى مدينة نصر وشغلى فى المعادى طبعا الطريق طويل بس هانعمل ايه ؟؟ اكل العيش المهم ... روحت عن طريق "الطريق الدائرى" وقبل مدخل المعادى لقيت مطلع كوبرى امامى على طول وجنبه طريق يمين قولت لا المعادى المفروض على طول وطلعت الكوبرى .... اتارى ده كوبرى المنيب وقعدت سايق فيه حوالى 10 دقائق على سرعة 80 ونزلت الجيزة وطلع عينى لغاية ما عرفت اوصل للشغل من الجيزة وطبعا وصلت متأخر!!!! 

تانى مرة بعدها بكام يوم رحت برضه بالعربية جيت عند مدخل المعادى قولت لا خلاص بقى عرفت ان الكوبرى ده بيودى حتة غلط رحت داخل يمين بعد اليمين فوجئت بكوبرى برضه وطريق تانى شمال ... قولت بلاش الكوبرى ودانا ف داهية المرة اللى فاتت نختار الطريق الشمال المردة دى لقيت الطريق ده رجعنى تانى على حتة اسمها المقطم لمن لا يعرف وطبعا اخدت وقت لغاية ما عرفت طريق رجوعى للمعادى وبرضه وصلت متأخر !!!

الغريبة ان كل مرة اروح فيها بالعربية اوصل متأخر حتى المرة اللى رحت فيها من طريق عارفه زى كف يدى جيت ف حته عند طريق صلاح سالم والفنجرى المفروض انى اطلع كوبرى عشان اعدى تقاطع مش عايزه يعنى يادوبك بتاع 75 او 100 متر طلعت الكوبرى اللى قدامى لقيت نفسى سايق بتاع 15 دقيقة لحد ماوصلت اخره فى وسط المدينة طبعا كان كوبرى غلط !!!! مشكلتى ان الطريق اللى باخده غلط للاسف مش قصير عشان اعرف اصلحه بسرعة وبرضه طريق الرجوع مش قصير بالتالى ... بس الحمد لله ربنا بيستر... اتمنى انى ماكونش طولت عليكم ولا المواقف دى ماتعجبكوش ... هيه طبعا مش عاجبانى عشان كنت كل مرة يتخصم لى من مرتبى بسبب التأخير!!!
فيه موقفين كمان تبع الميكانيكى لو عجبكم اللى فات ممكن احكيهم لكم

محمد فاروق*

----------


## حسام عمر

اولا كل التحيه للصديق ميمو وعلى فكره الموقف ده حصل معايا كتيييييييييييير

الاخت اسيره الصبر انا ليا اخ زى اخوكى بس كل مبيعمل فيا مقلب بحبه اكتر 
ويمكن روحك رياضيه عشان زملاكويه



الاستاذ المهندس احمد ناصر من كتر اعجابه بيه بقى بياخد توقيعى



الاستاذ محمد فاروق عندى خريطه للقاهره لو محتجها اامر
وانا بتسعدنى اى مشاركه ليك وياريت تحكى



انا الوالد علمنى عاده اليمه ان كل اللى بيحصلى طول اليوم اكتبه فى اجنده 
فححراجع الاجيندات والقى المضحك واشارك بيه معاكم


وتحياتى للجميع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *اما انا بقى المردة دى مش هايكون موقف واحد دى عدة مواقف !!!!!
> وكلها حوالين العربية الجديدة ....
> 
> صاحبكو الحمد لله ربنا من عليه بعربية جديدة وطبعا انك تكون راكب مواصلة وحد سايق غير ماتكون انت اللى سايق
> 
> اول مرة رايح بالعربية الشغل انا فى مدينة نصر وشغلى فى المعادى طبعا الطريق طويل بس هانعمل ايه ؟؟ اكل العيش المهم ... روحت عن طريق "الطريق الدائرى" وقبل مدخل المعادى لقيت مطلع كوبرى امامى على طول وجنبه طريق يمين قولت لا المعادى المفروض على طول وطلعت الكوبرى .... اتارى ده كوبرى المنيب وقعدت سايق فيه حوالى 10 دقائق على سرعة 80 ونزلت الجيزة وطلع عينى لغاية ما عرفت اوصل للشغل من الجيزة وطبعا وصلت متأخر!!!! 
> 
> تانى مرة بعدها بكام يوم رحت برضه بالعربية جيت عند مدخل المعادى قولت لا خلاص بقى عرفت ان الكوبرى ده بيودى حتة غلط رحت داخل يمين بعد اليمين فوجئت بكوبرى برضه وطريق تانى شمال ... قولت بلاش الكوبرى ودانا ف داهية المرة اللى فاتت نختار الطريق الشمال المردة دى لقيت الطريق ده رجعنى تانى على حتة اسمها المقطم لمن لا يعرف وطبعا اخدت وقت لغاية ما عرفت طريق رجوعى للمعادى وبرضه وصلت متأخر !!!
> 
> ...


 :: 
عسل يا روقة
يا عم ماتحكى على طول
إنت مش محتاج إذن
ومعلش إذا كنت بأرحب بالزباين الجدد
أصلى بأقطع على سمسمة دلوقتى   ::  
وإذا كنت عايز تحافظ على أكل عيشك يبقى روح الشغل بالمواصلات
وإن شاء الله أحكيلك على مواقف شقية قريب

----------


## حسام عمر

الموقف الطريف انى قريت اخر صفحه 
وشاركت فيها وكنت فاكر انه موضوع جديد

----------


## MEMO2005

أهلا بك يا ميمو فى المنتدى
وأكيد ها تبقى صاحب عزيز علينا كلنا
لإن دمك زى العسل
 ::   ::   :: 

الاخ أحمد ناصر 
شهادة أعتز بيها  وأرجو إنك متندمش عليها فى يوم من الايام .. ::  

ملحوظة للى ميعرفنيش : أنا رغاااااااااااى جداَ

وطالما إن الموضوع كدة يبقى هتسمعوا منى كتير  ::   ::

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

مظلووووووووووووم موتني من الضحك اتخيل شكلك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

hoso أنا مش زملكاويه ولا أهلاويه أنا قدساويه

وانت يامحمد فاروق بتتريق عليه ماشي ربنا يحطك في موقف أصعب من موقفي ههههههههههههه عشان متضحكش

----------


## Cairo2010

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا جديد فى الموضوع دة يا جماعة وياريت لو أى حد يقولى كلمتين يخلينى أتشجع وأكتب لكم ::   ::   ::

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

أخي في الله cairo
تفضل وقول موقفك الطريف وعادي انت هنه بين اهلك وناسك  بس هنضحك علييييييك لويضحك ههههههههههه
منتظرين مشاركتك

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

مره أخويه كان عاوز يطلب من مطعم معين بس ميعرفش رقمه 
واحنا عندنا في الكويت بدالة المطاعم فيها أغلب المطاعم بالكويت كلها
فشفته جعان وقاعد ساعه يتذكر الرقم فقلتله
ايه الغباء ده ياخي اتصل على (( بطالة المداعم ))   ::   ::   ::  وهوفطس علي من الضحك  ::   ::   ::   لأني رميت بدليه 
كنت عاوزه اقول بدالة المطاعم فقلت بطالة المداعم

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههه
الله يخليك يا ابو فاروق انت واسيره
هههههههههه
اعمل ايه بس مش اصحابى يا ناس ولازم اوجب معاهم
وثانيا انا الاستاذ برضوااااا ههههههههههههه
اكيد يا ابو فاروق حد نق على العربيه الجديده
ربنا يبعد عننا النق والنقاقين
ومستنيين مواقف اشد
ههههههههه
ويجعله عاااامر
انووووبيس

----------


## محمد فاروق

الاخت اسيرة الصبر
واضح انك ضعيفة ف اللغة الانجليزية ..ههههههههههههه

الاخ كايرو2010
انت لسة عايز يترحب بيك ولاايه ؟؟؟؟؟
قول مواقفك على طول عايزين نضحك كلنا
وزى ماضحكناك ضحكنا
كلنا اخواتك ومحدش هايفتش السر
ايه رأيك ينزل فى جريدة الاهرام بتاعة يوم الجمعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

محمد فاروق

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

[QUOTE=محمد فاروق]الاخت اسيرة الصبر
واضح انك ضعيفة ف اللغة الانجليزية ..ههههههههههههه

يعني عشان قلت بدليه بالعربي أبقى ضعيفه بالنجليزي  ياعيني على الذكاء الزااااااااااااااااااااااايد اللهم لاحسد  ::

----------


## alaahedya

احسن وحوش
 فرفور كيف حالك 
اخوك وصل
 ايمى بقولك ايه حكاية الفيزا دى اتأكدى يمكن اللى كان معاكى كارت مينا تل هههههههههه
 الله يوسع صدرك
 بصوا بقى انا المواقف اللى محرجة ولما افتكرها بأضحك كتير
احنا وانا صغير كان يحضرنا ضيوف كثيرين
وبمجرد ما يشوفونى يفضلوا يتعرفوا بيا ويدلعونى ويعطونى مصروف كمان كبير وانا كنت افرح اوى
المهم بابا الله يرحمه وماما الله يرحمها حرجم عليا ومنعونى من هذا وقالوا عيب ياولد انت ايه ........ انا ايه ؟ انا عاوز فلوس
خلاصتوا منعونى من اخذ فلوس من حد وبعدين كل ما يجينا ضيف يسلم على ويحاول امتنع حتى صرت اتمرمغ فى الأرض عشان لا اخذها وفى النهاية انجح ويضطر الضيف لأرجاع الفلوس مع ضغط اهلى عليه


فى بقى مرة من المرات جاءت الينا واحده ست وبعدين اول ماشفتنى تعالى يا حبيبى رحت اسلم عليها هههههه
وبعدين مدت ايدها فى عبها وهمت بأخراج النقود وانا بقى ايه؟ فرجت عليها الدنيا لأ مش عاوز لأمش عاوز وهى تقولى انتظر وبعدين فجاءة دخلت امى وقالت فى ايه قالت الست انا بديله فلوس عشان يجيب لى باكو لبان وهو مش راضى
           وانا بقى الدم ضربنى كلى
               ارجو ما اكون طولت على معاليكم
 يا سلام لو كنت اخدت الفلوس  من الضيوف كان زمانى دلوقتى اشتريت عربية كارو
                                 اسير ذكرياته

----------


## زهرة العلا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ازيكم ياجماعه والله وحشني جدا جدا 

ماشي ياعم مومان تعرف لوانت قلت لبابا اتبرع بيها هيقولك ايدي علي كتفك ياابني اصلي بابا بيعزني اوي فوق متتخيل 

هههههههههههه

هحكيلكم موقف بمااني بدات الكلية افتكرته 

في سنة اولي كلية كان طبعا الوضع مختلف جدا جدا وجديد عليا وبعدين طبعا أي كلية بيبقي ليها حرس ويشوفوا الكرنيهات

المهم انا طلعت الكرنية اول يوم تقريبا وبعدين كل لما ادخل الكلية الحرس يوقفني الكرنية لو سمحت اطلع اوريه الكرنية 

كل لما اخرج من الكلية وادخل يقولي وريني الكرنية وبعدين بقي ماانا لسه مورياهوله الصبح معلش يابت سارة وريه الكرنية

قعدنا علي الحالة دي حوالي اسبوعين الغريبة اني العسكري ده لاحظت انه مش بيعمل كده غير معايا انا
ومثلا لما اكون داخله مع بنات ميشوفش غير الكرنية بتاعي 
ولا اللي حرق دمي يعدي البنات اللي ضربين وشهم في الخلاط وعاملين محشي في شعرهم 
واصحاب الجينز اللي مالوش لازمة يتلبس اصلا ويقولهم اتفضلوا وناقص يعظملهم
ويجي عندي يقولي الكرنية ويقلب لي حواجبه

وبعدين اتخنقت روحت سالت بابا وقلت له اللي حصل قعد يضحك وقالي اعملك ايه يعني قلت له انت مش كنت بتدرس قبل كده في الكلية دي وتعرف الاخ ده 

قالي ماليش دعوة مش كل الطلبة ابهاتها كانوا بيدرسوا في الكلية اعتمدي علي نفسك قلت له هو انا قلت لك وصي عليا انا اساسا مش معرفه حد انك بابا انا عايزة بس تشوف الكابتن ده بيعمل معايا كده ليه

قالي ماليش دعوة اتصرفي انتي 

قلت له حاضر بكرة بعد الضهر ابقي تعالي اضمني في القسم خصوصا اني  لسه مطلعتش بطاقة 

تاني يوم كنت مستحلفهاله بجد 

النصيبة ان كان في جروب دخل قبلي ومسألش حد فيهم عن الكرنية 
وكالعادة قالي : الكرنية لوسمحت

انا : اوكي الكرنية اهو بس عايزة اعرف انت شايفني ارهابية ده انت بتشوف الكرنية بتاعي اربع مرات في اليوم لو معجب بالصورة اطلع لك واحدة 6 في 9
قالي : انا بشوف شغلي 

انا : ياسلام علي كده بقي هم معيننك في الكلية دي عشاني مخصوص انت مبتشوفش غير الكرنية بتاعي بس مكنتش اعرف اني مسجلة خطر

لا وايه بيبقي جروب قدامي داخل واطلع لك نصهم مش من الكلية وتسيبهم يدخلوا وتيجي عندي انا وتسألني علي الكرنية 

احنا بقالنا اسبوعين دلوقت محفظتش الاشكال. دي حاجه غريبة شايفني ببيع مخدرات ولا مربية دقني ولا شكلي من الاخوان 

وشه بقي يجيب الوان الطيف وقمت سيبته ومشيت

وبعدين روحت البيت وبابا قالي انا روحت القسم وملقتكيش خير. حكت له اللي حصل 

قالي وسابك من غير مايكلمك قلت له هو اساسا ميقدرش يكلم اولا هو عارف انه غلطان ثانيا لو كان اكلم وغلط فيا كنت هخده من قفاه عند قائد الحرس 

وتاني يوم داخله وانا بفتح الشنطة عشان اطلع الكرنية لاقيته بيقولي اتفضلي اتفضلي بصيت له كده وقلت له شكرا

وتاني يوم حصل كده بردو لا وايه بقي ميسبش حد الا لما يشوف الكرنية ويجي عندي يقولي اتفضلي واصحابي يقولوا لي اشمعني بقي انت مش بيشوف الكرنية اقولهم الناس مقامات يابنتي انتي وهيا  هو انا قليلة دا اتكو القرف مليتوا البلد هههههههههههههههه

قلت في عقل بالي ناس مابتجيش غير بالعين الحمرة ...........هاااااااااا مين هناااااااااااك؟

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتوني
استنوا موقفي بالكليه مع الدكتور والزميلات قمة الإحرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*موقفي بالكليه
كنت بالمحاضره ومتأخره ونسيت أحط الجهاز على الوضع الصامت والدكتور يشرح المحاضره والكل مندمج معاه((أنا جهازي مش حاطه تغمه حاطه صوت أبوي فيه يعني بابا لما يتصل عليه انا سجلت صوته بجهازي وهو يقول(( أسيرة الصبر ردي على التلفون))طبعا قال اسمي الحقيقي
وفجأه بالمحاضره كانت القاعه هدووووووووووووووء وبس الدكتور يشرح  وفجأه سمعنا( صوت مدو ) حلو التعبير ده أصلح مدرسه لغه عربيه هههههههههه الصوت بيقول (أسيرة الصبر ردي على التلفون )أكتر من خمس مرات وأنا اتلخمت من الاحراج مردتش ولاقفلت والبنات كلهم بيضحكوا والدكتور كمان قعد يضحك أول ماطلع الصوت الدكتور طلع برا القاعه افتكر في راجل بره ولما دخل قال ياعيني على التكنولوجيا والقاعه كلها ضحك وانا في قمة الإحراج قلت دلوقتي هيرميني برا القاعه لأنه منبه علينا نقفل الموبايل بس الحمدلله عدت على خير وكل يوم يسالني قافله موبايلك؟؟ 
بعد المحاضره رحت على طول المكتبه اصور اوراق واروح المصلى أصلي على ماييجي بابا وأنا البس عبايتين عباية كتف تحت وعباية على الراس فوقها فرحت المصلى وخلعت العبايه اللي فوق علشان أتوضأ وصليت وخلصت وكنت دااااااااااايخه وجعااااااااااااااانه بس نفسي أحط راسي على المخده فلبست العبايه على طول ونزلت وانا نازله وقاعده أمشي بالممر لحد ماأوصل الباب الخارجي بشوف كل البنات بتبص عليه بنظرات غريبه والدكاتره والناس اللي بره  وأنا ماشيه ثقه  وكمان وقفت استنى بابا ولما جا ابويه قعد يبص لي ويضحك فقلتله ايه الحكايه الكل بيبصلي اليوم فقالي انتي شفتي شكلك قبل ماتطلعي قلت لأ صليت وطلعت على طول خفت أتـخر عليم فقالي شوفي عبايتك!!!!!!!!!!
ولقيت العبايه مقلووووووووبه قلت يا لهوووووووووي  وأنا افتكرت الناس بيبصولي معجبين بيه((واخده بنفسها مقلب))هههههههههههههههههههه  وتعقدت من العبايه والموبايل لاااااااااااااااااازم أشيك عليهم كل سانيه
آسفه طولت عليكم بس نفسي ازرع البسمه على شفاهكم بدل قرف الدراسه والشغل 
تحياتي*

----------


## MEMO2005

> *موقفي بالكليه
> كنت بالمحاضره ومتأخره ونسيت أحط الجهاز على الوضع الصامت والدكتور يشرح المحاضره والكل مندمج معاه((أنا جهازي مش حاطه تغمه حاطه صوت أبوي فيه يعني بابا لما يتصل عليه انا سجلت صوته بجهازي وهو يقول(( أسيرة الصبر ردي على التلفون))طبعا قال اسمي الحقيقي
> وفجأه بالمحاضره كانت القاعه هدووووووووووووووء وبس الدكتور يشرح وفجأه سمعنا( صوت مدو ) حلو التعبير ده أصلح مدرسه لغه عربيه هههههههههه الصوت بيقول (أسيرة الصبر ردي على التلفون )أكتر من خمس مرات وأنا اتلخمت من الاحراج مردتش ولاقفلت والبنات كلهم بيضحكوا والدكتور كمان قعد يضحك أول ماطلع الصوت الدكتور طلع برا القاعه افتكر في راجل بره ولما دخل قال ياعيني على التكنولوجيا والقاعه كلها ضحك وانا في قمة الإحراج قلت دلوقتي هيرميني برا القاعه لأنه منبه علينا نقفل الموبايل بس الحمدلله عدت على خير وكل يوم يسالني قافله موبايلك؟؟ 
> بعد المحاضره رحت على طول المكتبه اصور اوراق واروح المصلى أصلي على ماييجي بابا وأنا البس عبايتين عباية كتف تحت وعباية على الراس فوقها فرحت المصلى وخلعت العبايه اللي فوق علشان أتوضأ وصليت وخلصت وكنت دااااااااااايخه وجعااااااااااااااانه بس نفسي أحط راسي على المخده فلبست العبايه على طول ونزلت وانا نازله وقاعده أمشي بالممر لحد ماأوصل الباب الخارجي بشوف كل البنات بتبص عليه بنظرات غريبه والدكاتره والناس اللي بره وأنا ماشيه ثقه وكمان وقفت استنى بابا ولما جا ابويه قعد يبص لي ويضحك فقلتله ايه الحكايه الكل بيبصلي اليوم فقالي انتي شفتي شكلك قبل ماتطلعي قلت لأ صليت وطلعت على طول خفت أتـخر عليم فقالي شوفي عبايتك!!!!!!!!!!
> ولقيت العبايه مقلووووووووبه قلت يا لهوووووووووي وأنا افتكرت الناس بيبصولي معجبين بيه((واخده بنفسها مقلب))هههههههههههههههههههه وتعقدت من العبايه والموبايل لاااااااااااااااااازم أشيك عليهم كل سانيه
> آسفه طولت عليكم بس نفسي ازرع البسمه على شفاهكم بدل قرف الدراسه والشغل 
> تحياتي*





 
الاخت أسيرة الصبر 

موقف محرج فعلا وإن كان لايخلو من الطرافة     

أنا كمان ليا موقف مع الكلية :



كنت فى سنة أولى ومعرفش حد خااااااااااااالص اللهم إلا واحد بس.....

قابلتوا فى المدرج فقالى تعالى أعرفك على أصحابى الجداد قلت فى سرى يامسهل الشغل هيبتدى على أصله المهم رحت معاه مكان ما كانوا قاعدين لاقيتوا 
بيقدمنى لولد وبنت " من الحجم السووووووبر لارج"وبينهم شبه شديد جدا

ولكم أن تتخيلوا ( ولد وبنت وبينهم شبه ..  أعوذ بلله )

فلان الفلانى.......فلانة الفلانى...... وأتضح لى من الاسم إنهم إخوات؟؟؟؟!!!!

طبعا العبد لله "أطم" فحاولت أقول أى حاجة علشان شكلى ميبقاش وحش وطبعا كالعادة عكيت كالأتى :

أنا : على فكرة أنا من أول ما شوفتكم حسيت إن إنتوا إخوات "ووجهت كلامى للبنت : إنتى فيكى شبه من أخوكى .

البنت : ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

أنا : Sorry مش قصدى .."ووجهت كلامى للولد : أنا أقصد إنه فيه شبه منك....

الولد :؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!

أنا : " بعد إحساسى بالحرج " المهم إنى خمنت إنكم إخوات ... وفرصة سعيدة جداَ 

ورحت طاير بره المدرج قبل ما حاجة تانية هى اللى تطير......

أرجوا إنى ما أكونش طولت ...

ملحوظة هامة : الولد والبنت دول دلوقتى من أعز أصدقائى. ::   ::   ::

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا عم الاطم
وعلشان تعرف حاجه مهمه جداا
انى من اكتر المعجبين بالاطامه والقطمين
هههههههههههههههه
وربنا يستر
انا عايز النهارده اقولكم موقف
مش عارف جيه على دماغى لييه النهارده بس قولت اقولوه وامرى لله
بس ارجو انكم ما تزعلوش منى 
والموقف فعلا غريب
هل من الممكن ان يتولد الضحك من قلب الاحزان
ممكن اوى
ودا اللى انتم ها تعرفوه دلوقتى
الموقف ده حصل من خمس سنين تقريبا
كان لينا واحد صاحبنا من احب الناس لينا اسمه احمد
وحصل لاحمد حادث اجريت له من خلاله العديد من العمليات
انتهت فى الاخر بوفاته
المهم الخبر وصل لينا كالصاعقه
لان المرحوم كان من اعز الناس لينا
طبعا كلنا اتهرينا عياط
وفى اللى اغمى عليه وفى اللى جاله انهيار عصبى
طبعا ها تقولوه انت بتبالغ
لكن دا حقيقى والله والسبب
ان احمد كان رقم اربعه فى صحابنا اللى يموت خلال  سنتين
المهم
بعد الصدمه ما خفت بحوالى خمس ايام
استعدينا للجنازه وكنا هدينا شويه 
والجنازه فى الريف ليها طابع خاص يختلف عن المدينه بكثير
المهم استعدينا وكل واحد جهز جلبيته وعبايته علشان الجنازه
المهم استنينا لغايه العربيه ما تيجى بتاعت احمد
وربنا كان واعدنا بصاحب لينا كارثه اسمه اسلام
ممكن يضحكك لو انت نفسك اللى ميت
واحنا عمالين نحايل فيه مش وقته يا اسلام
اهدى يا اسلام 
عيب يا اسلام دا احمد كان اخووك
المهم العربيه جت
والله العظيم كان احمد لسه ميت دلوقتى قدمنا
وكله عياط واللى يصوت
المهم العبد لله عماال يعيط عياط هستيرى وكان معظمنا كده
المهم اتبعنا الجنازه لغايه الحوش بتاع عائله احمد
ودخلنا كلنا الحوش
واحنا بسم الله ما شاء الله
كلنا جتت (اقل واحد 120 كيلو)
وكلنا واقفين حوالين النعش وعمالين نعيط
واهل احمد عمالين يزقوا فينا بره علشان يتمموا الاجراءات
واحنا متشبثين بكل حاجه وعمالين نعيط
المهم ناس يزقوا من جوه وناس يشدوا من بره
المهم طلعونا بالعافيه
وانا ماسك فى البوابه بتاعت الحوش وماسك فيها بكل قوتى وعمال اعيط
والناس عمالين يشدوا فيا
كانوا حوالى اربعه
والبوابه كانت متاكله شويه
ومع كتر الشد فيها من ناحيتى وشد الناس فيا
راحت مفكوكه
وراحت واقعه عليا وعلى الناس اللى بيشدوا فيااا
اىىىىىىىى
ولقيت الناس ضحكت
ولقيت نص اللى كانوا بيعيطوا ضحكوا
وانا قايم وبشيل البوابه من فوقى بضحك
كان منظرنا وحش اوى
وجريت جلرى على البيت وانا حاطط العبايه على دماغى وعمال اضحك بشكل عجيب
وصلت باب البيت روحت معيط تانى
وطبعا روحت لابو احمد بالليل واعتذرت له
والراجل تقبل الاعتذار ولا كان حاجه حصلت قالى يا ابنى كان غصب عنك وموت احمد اثر فينا كلنا
ومن سا عتها كل ما انا وصحابى نفتكر الموقف
يضحكوا عليا ويعيطوا عليا
معلش انى زعلتكم شويه بس مش عارف ايه اللى فكرنى بالموقف دلوقتى 
ربنا يرحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين اجمعين
معلش يا جماعه انى طولت عليكم
وان شاء الله المواقف الجايه ها تكون شديده
ههههههه
زى ما اتعودتم منى
ويجعله عاااااااامر
انوووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

ربنا يرحم جميع موتانا بإذنه تعالى ويدخلهم فسيح جناته

بس والله ضحكت عليك ضحك قاعده أتخيل شكلك واضحك يامظلووووووووووووم

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى ليا يا اسيره
يااا رافعه معنوياتى
ههههههههههه وربنا يصبرنا كلنا
ويجعله عااااامر
انووووووووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

تسلم يامظلوم
بس ممكن سؤال
ممكن تترجملي الكلمه ده

يعني ايه   *انووووووووبيس*

----------


## مظلوووم

انوووووبيس
يا ست الكل
هو اله الموتى فى مصر القديمه
وهو القائم على التحنيط كما ذكر فى كتاب الموتى
وقد اتخذه المصريون بهيئه راس ابن اوى وهو حيوان من فصيله الذئاب
وجسد ادمى
وكان رئيسا للاله 42 القائمين على حساب الميت
ههههههههههههههههه
ارجو تكونى عرفتى المعلومه(هرشتيها يعنى)
هههههههههههه
ويجعله عااااامر
انوووووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

طيب ايه الحكمه انك تكتب بآخر رسالتك 
آلة الموتى...........................> سؤال وجيه
جاوب

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا يا ستى مش حكمه ولا حاجه
انا شوفت الرمز ده وانا بابحث فى جوجل
وكان للعبه من العاب الاستراتيجى
ففكرت انى اخده كرمز ليا
ولقيته رمز فيه الغموض والقوه 
وما حدش استعمله قبل كده
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والحمد لله اتشهرت بيه جدااااااا
وكل الناس فى المنتدى بينادونى بانوووبيس
قليل اللى بينادى بمظلووم
دا طبعا زائد لعشقى الشديد للحضاره المصريه القديمه
واجادتى التامه للهيروغليفيه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ويجعله عاااامر
انووووووبيس

----------


## حسام عمر

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا يا ستى مش حكمه ولا حاجه
> انا شوفت الرمز ده وانا بابحث فى جوجل
> وكان للعبه من العاب الاستراتيجى
> ففكرت انى اخده كرمز ليا
> ولقيته رمز فيه الغموض والقوه 
> وما حدش استعمله قبل كده
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> والحمد لله اتشهرت بيه جدااااااا
> ...


اله الموت 
انا ابتديت اخاف منك

ربنا يستر

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

ماشي ياعم أنوووووبيس شكرا على التوضيح
ويجعله عامر هههههههه

----------


## R17E

:gp:  


ألف رايه بيضاء لكم جميعا

اضحكتموني فعلا . و هذا شيء صعب في الاساس , و طبعا الاساس هنا مختلف عن كريم الاساس و الذي منه 

زياد المصري

----------


## مظلوووم

مرحب بيك يا زيزو
ومستنيين مواقفك الحلوه
ويجعله عااااامر
انوووووووبيس

----------


## سموره

انا بقي هحكيلكوا موقف غريب اوي احنا زمان واحنا صغيرين كنا عاملين بيتنا جنينه حيوانات يعني اخويا كان بيربي كلاب وانا  بربيعصافير واختي بتربي قطط وبابابيربي سمك وماما يا عيني بتربينا  ::  المهم مره اخويا اشتري كلب جديد كان ولف الماني بس مش عارفه كده كان شكله غريب كده هو كان صغير شويه وكان مكلبظ فانا قلتله هو ماله كده عامل زي بوجي فقالي تصدقي فعلا ورحنا مسمينه بوجي ::  المهم مرت الايام وبوجي بدا يكبر والمدرب بدا يدربه هو كمان فمره بعد ما مشي المدرب بوجي هجم علي كلب تاني صغير لسه مولود وقعد يغلس عليه فاخويا  زعقله وقاله اقعد هنا مسمعش الكلام وكذا مره قاله اقعد برضه مبيسمعش الكلام ::  فاخويا شخط فيم ومسك العصايه وعمل نفسه هيضربه وقاله اقعد فرد عليه بوجي وقاله هوهواهووووو
بس بنفس وزن هاقعد اهو انا سكت شويه كده وبصيت لاخويا ولقيته بيبصلي وقالي في حاجه قلتله هو انا سمعت حاجه كده غريبه قالي ايه هاقعد اهو  قلتله اه وطبع من ساعتها وانا بعمل لبوجي الف حساب لحد ما وفته المنيه ورحنا دفناه ::

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*إستنوا موقفي مع الصرصور أي الصرصار وأنا بالكليه
موقف حكايه*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بمناسبة الحيوانات
واحد صاحبى بيموت فى جلده لو شاف أى نوع من أنواع الحشرات أو الزواحف أو الحيوانات
مراته بتحكى عن المواقف الطريفة التى قابلتهم فى شهر العسل
دخلت المطبخ علشان تحضر لسبع البرومبة الأكل
فيا للهول
ماذا رأت على الحائط؟؟؟
شافت  برص
راحت راقعة بالصوت الحيانى وصرخت
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
صاحبى ساب أوضة النوم وجرى على المطبخ مثل الفارس الشجاع لينقذ زوجته وهو بيسأل:
فيه إيه؟؟فيه إيه؟؟
قالت له : برص برص
فإذا به يجرى بنفس السرعة خارجا من المطبخ وهو يصيح آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## سموره

> بمناسبة الحيوانات
> واحد صاحبى بيموت فى جلده لو شاف أى نوع من أنواع الحشرات أو الزواحف أو الحيوانات
> مراته بتحكى عن المواقف الطريفة التى قابلتهم فى شهر العسل
> دخلت المطبخ علشان تحضر لسبع البرومبة الأكل
> فيا للهول
> ماذا رأت على الحائط؟؟؟
> شافت برص
> راحت راقعة بالصوت الحيانى وصرخت
> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههفكرتني بالمثل اللي بيقول جبتك يا عبد المعين تعيني لقيتك يا عبد المعين عايز تتعان

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*موقفي مع الصرصور بالكليه*

*كنت بمحاضره الساعه 10 والدكتور مسميني سايلنت لييييييييه  آه قلتوا ليه  لأني عنده بس مستمعه أنا هاديه عنده وده طبعي مبحبش اتكلم إلا إذا نده علي عشان يسألني بس وكل مالبنات يتكلموا يقول صيروا زي شعاع هاديه ومتتكلمش       وأنا منحرجه 

بس فجـــــــــــــــــــأه

دخل ضيف علينا وأنا قاعده بالصف الأول بالنص والضيف هو صرصور     

كان لسه مدخلش القاعه  وأنا بالبيت بس أشوفه من بعد كيلو اصرخ
فسبت المحاضره وقعدت أراقبه لأنه لو دخل مقدرش أهرب وهلم الدنيا وكان شكلي كده    

والله أول مادخل القاعه كانت هاديه  صرخت صرخه مدويه((أنفع مدرسة لغه عربيه)) هههههههه
لأني شفت الصرصور مستقصدني أنا ومقدرش أهرب لأني قاعده بالنص مش على طرف  بس كل ده والصرصور بعيد محدش شافه غيري
بعدين حطيت ايدي على وشي وأصرخ فجالي الدكتور أفتكر فيني جنيه وقال امسكوها واقروا عليها (جنيه بعينه) والبنات مفتكرين فيني جنيه وبيتفرجوا عالمسرحيه
بعدين قلت صرصووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وفجأه اختفوا البنات من القاعه وبقيت أنا والدكتور قالي بذمتك بتخافي من صرصار؟؟؟؟؟ ده بعد مدبحه  وأنا بقمة إحراجي  وقعد يضحححححححك من قلبه على منظري اللي اتبهدل آخر بهدله  وقال لأنك خربتي علي المحاضره الكورس الجاي لما ناخذ تشريح هخليكيي انتي بالذات تشرحي صرصار!!!!!!!! يا لهوي أشرح فيه إيه
وبس
آسفه على الإطاله
تحياتي*

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا بنتى طووول عمرك مواقفك مالهاش حل
يا مخروعه المنتدى
يام صرصار :: 
طيب خافى من حاجه عدله عليها القيمه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موقف جميل جدااااااا
ويا ريت تقولى لنا على طووووول
اى موقف ليكى
لانك شكلك شقيه وعفريته
ههههههههههه
وكل سنه وانتى طيبه
ويجعله عاااااامر
انووووووبيس

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههفكرتني بالمثل اللي بيقول جبتك يا عبد المعين تعيني لقيتك يا عبد المعين عايز تتعان


ههههههههههه
شكرا يا سمورة 
والحمد لله إن الموقف عجبك

----------


## daria

انا بقى حاحكيكم موقف لسة طازة خاااااااالص
اصحابي قالولي تعالي احضري معانا في فرق المحاضرات عندك
قلتلهم احضر قانون؟ اخص يععع،، قالولي لا لا دة دكتور مسخرة بس تعالي
المهم رحنا ولينا زميلتنا امريكاني خالص كل لبسها كاجوال وباجي وجينز المه ماصحابي خدوها بالعافية واشترولها جيب كلاسيك وبلوزة وياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااللهول .........(((((((((.سابو بكعب ))))))))))))))))))9
ودي عمرها ما لبست غير فلات وكوتشيهات والهاردة كان اول يوم ليها مع كل دة
المهم دخلت معاهم ودخلت زميلتنا دي ورانا ،،،،،،الدكتور كان يعرف باباها فندلهالها تطلع على الاستاج فوق تكلمه 
واذ فجأة جاله تليفون فركن على جنب خالص،،،المهم زميلتنا بصت لنا لقيتنا بنضحك على منظرها اول مرة كلاسيك واحنا قاعدين في االصف  الاول
راحت بتكلمنا بصوت عالي (اما انزلكوا .........ااموت واعرف الكعب دة الله يحرقه بيطلع الصوت دة منين؟عامل زي جرس المعزة)
القاعة كلها ضحكت 
لييييييييييييه؟
المايك كان شغال ومفتوح على اعلى صوت

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مظلوووم
					
				
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا بنتى طووول عمرك مواقفك مالهاش حل
يا مخروعه المنتدى
يام صرصار
طيب خافى من حاجه عدله عليها القيمه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موقف جميل جدااااااا
ويا ريت تقولى لنا على طووووول
اى موقف ليكى
لانك شكلك شقيه وعفريته
ههههههههههه
وكل سنه وانتى طيبه
ويجعله عاااااامر
انووووووبيس


أنا أم صرصار     

اتعير علي بعد  أنا أوريك يامظلوووووووووووم
 خلني أشوفك راح أعطيك بقس أطير ضروسك    
هذا بدال ماتواسيني صرت مسخره قدام الدكتور  كل مايشوفني يضحك لاشعوريا عقله اتبرمج على الضحك لما يشوف وجهي 
اليوم رحتله عشان اعطيه تقرير وكان عنده اجتماع والله أول ماشافني قام يضحك والدكاتره عبالهم انجن
وانت يامظلوم تضحك بعد هاه.....إنشالله تطيح بموقف أصعب من موقفي
فهمت حاجه يأستاز أنوبييييييييس؟؟؟؟؟؟
على فكره ممكن تترجم كلمة  
مخروعه المنتدى؟؟؟؟ أنا حسب فهمي ليها  يعني معناها حاطه زيت خروع بالمنتدى  صح  شفت إني زكيه *

----------


## سموره

> ههههههههههه
> شكرا يا سمورة 
> والحمد لله إن الموقف عجبك


العفو العفو يا عم احمد ده من بعض ما عندكم وكل سنه وانت طيب ::

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههماشى يا ست اسيره
ابقى ورينى ها تدينى بوقس ازاى
انتى شوفتى صوره انوبيس
ههههههههههه
اهو انوبيس دا مقارنه بيا فى الحقيقه
يبقى ملاك
هههههههههههههههه
وعلشان خاطركم ها اقولكم موقفى مع الثعبان
لو حد قلبه ضعيف يتفضل يخرج
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير
ويجعله عااااااامر
انووووووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*مستنيين الموقف يا أتوبيس اقصد أنووبييييييييييس*

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههه
انتى مستنيه الاتوبييس 
مش انووبيس
على العموم يا ستى
هاحكى لك القصه





















بس بكره الصبح علشان عايز انام دلوقتى :: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل سنه وانتى طيبه
ويجعله عااااامر
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## ايمى ميشو

كل ما اكتب الموضوع يطلع واحد يقول رسالة ادارية 
انا هستناة ينام وابقى اكتب
ترقبو موقفى فى اللجنة


ايمى

----------


## مظلوووم

اووووووووووف
الرساله دى بتخنقنى
يبقى الواحد عامل فى الموووضوع شغل وطلعان عينه فيه
وفجاه
كله يرووح فى البطاطس
بس انا اتعلمت
اكتب الحاجه الاول على الوورد وبعدين
اسيف
وبعدين احط الموضوع
ههههههههه
العمليه مش ناقصه حرقه دم
وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا ايمى
ويجعله عاااامر
انووووبيس

----------


## alaahedya

احسن وحوش
هلا ايمى
الأدارة مالها ومالك
هما مش عارفين ان اللى يجى على ايمى ميشو مايكسبش؟
 كل سنة وانتم طيبين احبابى
اللهم تقبل صيامنا وقيامنا
             علاء الدين

----------


## مظلوووم

وانت طيب يا باشا
وعقبااال ميت سنه كلهم صيام وخير
وكل سنه وانتم طيبييييين
ويجعله ععامر
انوووبيس

----------


## ايمى ميشو

ياعم مظلوم فين الحكاية بقى


نشفت ريقى عمالة انادى عليك وانت ولا هنا 



ايمى

----------


## ايمى ميشو

ياعم مظلوم فين الحكاية بقى


نشفت ريقى عمالة انادى عليك وانت ولا هنا 



ايمى

----------


## ليل المسافر

حدث لي موقف طريف جدا من مواقف عديدة الحقيقة .... عموما انتم اذا فهمتوا الموقف حتضحوا كتير 
...........
كنت في مرة مستغرق في نوم عميق عميق عميق بعد الظهر.. وكان جنبي الهاتف واذا بالهاتف يرن بصوت مزعج وانا متردد فالرد خوف من ان يطير النوم من عيوني ولكن الهاتف لم يتوقف على الرنين فقلت ارفع السماعة اشوف مين؟ ... فاذا  بالمتصل يريد احد اخوتي وانا لا اريد ان اقوم من الفراش حتى لا تطير النومه ....  فقلت انادي اخي بصوت مرتفع علشان يسمعني  من اول مرة واعاود النوم من جديد  ... وضعت السماعة جانبا وصرخت باعلى صوت لكن بدل ان انادي اسم اخي قلت .. آلوووووووووووووووووووو ..... باعلى وتي عندي ........
متت من الضحك وطارت النومه
 ::

----------


## محمد فاروق

ههههههههههههه

حلوة ياليل المسافر 

وانتظرونى جميعا مع مواقف جديدة مع ايام عيد الفطر المبارك

كل عام وانت بخير

محمد فاروق

----------


## lost

*انا اول مرة أشارك معاكم فى الموضوع ده ويارب دمى مايكونش تقيل عليكم اصل بصراحة مش بتاعة هذار خالص  


 يوم ما عمى توفى كان او مرة اروح البلد  فى  حالة وفاه كان اهلى بيرفضوا ياخدونى معهم   وبعد الدفن  رجعت العائلة والمعزين على  البيت الكبير بتاع العائلة  وتجمعت الستات وقعدوا يصوتوا  ويصرخوا  فلاقيت عمتى قاعدة بتصرخ وهى واحدة كبيرة فى السن   وانا بكل سذاجة واستفزاز رحت قعدت جانبها  وقلت بصوت مسموع  ياعمتوا ماتصرخيش حرام احنا المفروض نفرح له لانه  راح عند ربنا  وارتاح  ده انا قرأت تقرير الوفاه  كان مكتوب فى نصف صفحة الامراض اللى كانت عنده   فلاقيت عمتى  بتصوت  اكتر  وحسيت ببنت عمتى بتشدنى  على جوة  والستات اللى من القاهرة كاتمين الضحك بالعافية  وعرفت  انها عيبة  كبيرة ان اقول كدة  لانى كان المفروض اعيط واصرخ معاهم   علشان ده عمى  وله شأن كبير جدا فى البلد وانا كدة فضحت عائلتنا  علشان قلت انه كان عنده مرض  

والموقف التانى كنت فعلا غبية فيه   
ففيوم كان عندى امتحان  ونزلت من البيت 2.15 وانا امتحانى الساعة 3 العصر  وبابا نزل يجهز العربية علشان يوصلنى  فنزلت من العمارة لاقيته واقف مع  ابن الجيران   وهو دكتور  وبصراحة انا كنت بتكسف منه جدا  وهو  قعد يسألنى انا فى كلية ايه وفى سنة كام  وانتى لو عايزة اى خدمة   انا بشتغل فى المركز الطبى الفلانى  وانا بكل غباء رديت عليه  ربنا يكفينا شر خدماتك   لاقيت بابا  مسك نفسه من الضحك بالعافية وهو ياحرام  اتكسف كسفة منيلة   رحت قلت انت عايزنى  اتعب علشان تخدمنى ولا ايه  وقلبتها بهذار بس طبعا  من ساعتها  حرم يقف يتكلم  معانا تانى  ومشى بمبدأ  "صباح الخير يا جارى انت فى حالك وانا فى حالى "*

----------


## ايمى ميشو

ليل المسافر
 فكرتنى بواحدة صحبتى كانت مترددة تمسك التليفون علشان تتصل
واذا بالتليفون يرن على فجاة اتفزعت مسكت السماعة بتقول (اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم) هههههههههه

اختى لوست
 والله عادى انا ساكنة فى عمارة اطباء اصلا 
وقربت اكتب لافتة بتقول( يا ناس يا شر كفاية قر) ههههههههه

ححكى على موقف بس يارب يكون اللى يكتب الرسالة الادارية نام 

كنت فى امتحان وكان الوقت اللى هنراجع فية يوم ونص وطبعا كتابين كبار
المهم واحد زميلى اتصل قالى بصى ؤقى انتى تزكرى كتاب الانجليزى وانا اذاكر العربى قلت ماشى على الاقل نعرف نتصف فى الامتحان

حاولت اذاكر الانجليزى بصراحة القلق مش مخلينى مركزة قلت والله منا فاتحاة اذاكر العربى بس
وفعلا عملت كدة

يوم الامتحان بقى زميلى بيطمن ها يا ايمان وانا اتكسفت اقولة مذاكرتش 
قلت لا تمام هات الاسئلة بس وانت تشوف واتارى كل اللجنة معتمدة عليا 

وجت الاسئلة وطبعا معرفتش اجاوب فكانت فى واحدة صحبتنا من الليسانس قاعدة تحت وزميلى مديها كتاب الانجليزى بحيث يقولها الاسئلة وهى تجواب عليها

بعتت رسالة بتقولة( انا مش عارفة اطلع الاجابة اتصرفو انتو بقى)
حتى فى الغش مش فالحين

يارب مكنش طولت عليكم

ايمى

----------


## يراع

كل عام و انتم بخير 
بص يا محمد يا فاروق , الموقف اللي هقولهولك  ما يعرفهوش غيري أنا و حسين صاحبي  مش عارف أيه فكرني بيه في نصف صلاة العيد  فكدت أموت ضحكا ....

علم حسين – المقيم بهولندا -  أخي الذي لم يلده أبواي  بأني في باريس  فأتي مشكورا الي و من شدة الحرارة كنا نجلس في غرفة الفندق بالشورت و الفانلة ذلك أن حسين يكره التكييف و يحب الطبيعة بجد  المهم مطولش عليك  حسين و هو  مسترخي علي الفراش ذكرني بأحد مواقفي الغبية أيام المدرسة مما إستدعي أن أقفز فوقه و أكيل له بعض اللكمات  و فجئه دخل علينا خدمه الغرف ذلك أنا لم نعلق لافتة عدم الازعاج  المهم الراجل لما شافنا علي هذا الوضع ظل يعتذر بشدة ....!!!!!!!!!! 

و كدت أموت غيظا أن حسين يتحدث ثلاث لغات ليس منها الفرنسية .....!!!

----------


## محمد فاروق

الاخت العزيزة لوست

الصراحة  الموقفين الذ من بعض !!!
وواضح انك اللى ف قلبك على لسانك ....
وشكرا لك على المرور الجميل ومنتظرينك مرة اخرى

الاخت ايمى ميشو

انت اصلا زبونة قديمة ماشاء الله
اما عن موقفك مع الامتحان فلا تعليق الا .... هوه التعليم باظ من شوية ..هههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر عليكى السنة دى..!!!!


الاخ ..... 

شوف بقى تلبس جبة وقفطان تلبس قميص وبنطلون ان شالله تلبس براشوت كلماتك لاتشبهها كلمات ومواقفك بالفعل لاتشبهها مواقف لان الاسلوب لا يشبهه اسلوب!!!! 
دمت بخير

محمد فاروق

----------


## lost

*أخى محمد  علشان الترحيب ده   هاقولك على كام موقف كدة  يارب يعجبوكم  

فى مرة رحت أزور مريض فى مستشفى القصر العينى  وفى عنبر كان كله المرضى  تعبانين بامراض  صعبة جدا  ربنا يكفينا الشر  

وبعد شوية  ببص على ايدى لاقيت دم  طبعا انا مش  اتخضيت  اناعايز تقو كلمة ابشع   وجه فى بالى  جميع انواع الامراض الوحشة اللى ممكن تنتقل عن طريق الدم  وخاص ان المريض اللى انا كنت قاعدة جانبه  كان عنه سرطان فى الرئة   
طبعا ماسكش  قلت لماما وخالاتى   وانا عايزة اروح لدكتور والدم ده جه منين  حد يلحقنى   وقاعدنا ندور  على مصدر الدم  وبعد حرقة دم وحالة ذعر  اكتشفت ان ابن خالتى الصغير أكل  أظافره  وجرح نفسه وانا كنت ماسكة ايده  .

الرعب سيد الأخلاق 

وكان أحلى موقف فى حياتى كلها  يوم ما انا وكل شباب العائلة قاعدين  بنتفرج على فيلم كان رعب جدا جدا وكان فى لقطة  فى الفيلم ان الولد بيدخل الحمام  فجأة  يطلع له شيطان  من البانيو ويفتح ستارة البانيو  بعد الفيلم ابن خالتى قام يدخل الحمام ومفيش ثوانى ولاقينها خرج ووشه اصفر خضنا مالك يابنى  فى ايه  قال ستارة البانيو بتتهز  فى حد فى البانيو  وهو الولد الوحيدالى كان معانا  والباقى كان كله بنات  
جمعنا بعضنا ودخلنا مع بعض نفتح الستارة  مفيش حد  فقعد يقول ويحلف ان الستارة بتتهز  فقفلنا الستارة وقفلنا الباب  لاقينا الستارة بتتهز جامد  وبعد خضة كبيرة  اكتشفنا ان السبب فى  هز الستارة ان واحنا بنقفل الباب بيعمل هوا بيهزالستارة لان الستارة جنب الباب  ولكن ابن خالتى خاف يدخل الحمام  برده  ودخل الحمام الأخر فى الشقة لانه مفيهوش بانيو .*

----------


## سحابة

أنا مسجلة من زمان في الموقع بس مش باكتب يمكن عشان كدا بعتبر نفسي جديدة .. أرجو إن يعجبكم الموقف بتاعي وأنا باشكر الأستاذ محمد فاروق على الموضوع المفتكس دا اللي كل المواقف اللي فيه بجد تجنن  :f2: 


 انتو طبعا عارفين المثل اللي بيقول : اللي يخاف من العفريت يطلع له .. طيب .. واللي يعمل نفسه مش خايف من العفريت برضو يطلع له .. مرة جت خالتي وعيلتها من مصر يزورونا وخرجت معاهم أنا وأختي رحنا على الكورنيش واحنا ماشيين كدة لقينا كلب أبيض صغير كدة شكله بريء بتاع ناس جيبينه يتفسح معاهم .. المهم انه كان قاعد وساكت كدة وشكله يجنن .. وأختي خوافة جدا وممكن يحصل لها حاجة لو سمعت إن في نملة عند بيت الجيران .. راحت من بعيد أوي تقول يا ماما أنا خايفة شوفو الكلب .. وأنا الشجاعة بقى أقولها يا بنتي دا كلب لعبة .. دول جايبينه من مجلة ميكي شوفي شكله مش ممكن يعمل حاجة .. و فجأة معرفش ايه اللي حصل لقيتهم كلهم سبقوني والكلب جا جري عليا وهو يقرب ويبصلي بحقد كدة ويهوهو بصوت عالي وأنا أعصابي سابت وكنت هاعيط ولا ومتماسكة بقى باقنعه باسرخ فيه وأقوله : أنا عملتلك ايه .. عايز مني ايه .. المهم انه مبطلش .. رحت ضربتها سريييخ وجري قدام الناس وكان منظر لا أحسد عليه لغاية ماوصلت عندهم وأعصابي كلها سايبة وهم الله يسامحهم مبطلوش ضحك عليا ويقولولي : من مجلة ميكي .. ها . ولغاية دلوقت مش عارفة ايه الكلمة اللي زعلته مني كدة .. 

 :hey:  ::uff::  ::$:

----------


## حلاوة الكويت

مشكووووور اخووي على الموضوع الحلو

و في موقف صار مع صديقتي مو معاي بس كان صج صج مضحك 

في مرة كنا رايحيين ( الخيران ) و هو نفس  منتزه شاليهات و جذي بالكويت
كنا انا و هي راكبين قاري (دراجة) حق نفرين ولا يجي واحد مسرع من صوبها ولا تخترع 
و توقع في الشارع لوووووووووووووووووووووول لوووووووووووووووول لووووووول
و المشكلة انها ما قامت ضلت طايحة على الارض و كله شبااب يضحكوون عليها
و لا انا انحرج فانحشت و رحت الشاليه و خليتها لوووووووووووووول مسكينه  ::  
و بس

مع الف شكر لك اخووووي على الموضوع الرروووعة  ::

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ارجو الترجمه يا حلاوه
والان جاء وقت المواااااااااااقف
ههههههههههه
من عينيا يا ست ايمى
والله وحشانى جدا وكلكم وحشنى
والاستاذ محمد فاروق واحشى جدا
يالا اقولكم بقى على الموقف
كنا فى الثانويه العامه وكان ليا واحد صاحبى اسمه محمد عبد العزيز
ربنا يمسيه بكل خير
محمد كان عندوه هوايه غريبه جدا
وهيا صيد التعابين
وفى يوم من الايام اصطاد محمد تعبان وكمموه يعنى خيط بقوه 
وطبعا بعد ما يلعب بيه وياخد مزاجوه بيفك الخياطه ويسيبوه
المهم محمد جاب التعبان المدرسه معانا
وكانت المدرسه مشتركه
ههههههههههههههه وفى الساعه المشئومه ساعه الفسحه  :: 
محمد طلق التعبان فى الكانتين بتاع البنات :: 
وتخيلوا كميه الصراخ والاغماءات
وطبعا بعد ما البنات شبعم صويت وزعيق
دخل محمد الكانتين بعد ما فضى طبعا
واخد الباشا وحطوه فى الجراب بتاعوه
وطبعا انتشر الخبر كالنار فى الهشيم المدرسه فيها تعابين المدرسه فيها تعابين
وخلصت الفسحه وجت حصه الفيزياء
وكانت الابله فوزيه ربنا يمسيها بالخير مدرسه الماده
وطبعا عماله تشرح وكده ومحمد مش ربنا يهديه
لا مطلع التعبان تحت التخته وعمال يلعب بيه
وعمال يحطوه على رجلى وانا باضحك وكاتم وعمال احوش ايده
الابله حست بحركات غريبه بينا وزق وكده
فقالت لنا محمد لو ما سكتوش هاطلعكم بره
فقلنا معلش يا ابله
وبرضو محمد ربنا مش هاديه عمال يحطوه على رجلى  :: 
راحت الابله مزعقه فيه ايه عندكم  :: 
وكانت جايه علينا
روحت مخبى التعبان بسرعه تحت القميص
والابله جت تشوف ايه سر الحركات دى
وجت ناحييتى ووقفت قدامى
وفجاه راح الاستاذ طالع من فتحه الرقبه بتاعت القميص وبيبوص للابله بصه جميله  :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههه زى ما يكون بيقولها بخ
وكانت اخر بخ
الابله رقعت بالصوت هههههههههه واغمى عليها
وطبعا الخبر انتشر فى المدرسه
ابن الشترى هوا اللى جاب التعبان
وطبعا اخدت جواب استبعاد تلت ايام من المدرسه واستدعاء ولى الامر  :: 
ههههههه
طبعا بابا قعد يضحك
والحمد لله عدى على خير
ومستنييييين ردودكم ومواقفكم
هههههه
ويجعلوا عاااااامر
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## اسيرك

يسلمو على هاذا الموضوع والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أنا داخل أضحك
 ::   :: 
وبالذات على تعبان أنوبيس
 ::   ::

----------


## حسام عمر

هههههههههه


بس واحد صحبى عملها فى امتحان ثانويه وقعدنا نغش برحتنا

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههه
اى خدمه يا عم ناااااااصر
ولسه عندنا كتيييييييير
وتسلم يا اسيرك باشا
واهلا بيك معانا وبين اخواتك يا زعيم
ويجعلوا عااااااااامر
انووووووووووووووووووبيس

----------


## محمد فاروق

الاخت العزيزة لوست
يسعدنى تواجدك فى هذا الموضوع ...وماترسميه من بسمة على شفاة القراء
ومنتظر تواجدك مرة اخرى ... لرسم بسمة اخرى

الاخت العزيزة سحابة
مرحبا بك فى صفحة الذكريات الباسمة 
سعدت جدا بموقفك الطريف ...
بس ياترى الكلب ده كان من النوع الكانيش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حلاوة الكويت
مشكورة على تواجدك وموقفك الظريف

مظلووم باشا
انا بفكر اعملك موضوع لوحدك !!!!
اوعى تصدق انا بهزر انا محتفظ بحقوق نشر مواقف الاعضاء..ههههههه
مستنيك تانى وتانى ... هوه انت مواقفك بتخلص ؟؟!!!!

حسام باشا
فين مواقفك ياعزيزى ولا انت داخل تتفرج ومابتشتريش

احمد ناصر
بص على السطر اللى قبل اللى قبل ده!!!!!

محمد فاروق

----------


## مظلوووم

من عينيا يا عم مححمد
واستنوا منى موقفين شداد اوى
هههههه
ويجعلوا عااامر
انووووووووبيس

----------


## تامر خليفة

شباب ممكن اشارك معاكم في المواقف الذيذة ده
الموقف ده حصلي من حوالي 8 سنين بالتقريب بس لسه فاكره وكل ما افتكره اضحك علي نفسي
كنت راجع الصبح من سهرة عند واحد من اصدقائي ايام الدراسة
وانا رايح للمحطة لاقيت مكتبة دخلت واشتريت كتاب للكاتب الساخر اللاذع أ/ محمود السعدني اسمه مذكرات الولد الشقي
وبكل حسن نية وقفت اتصفح الكتاب وانا علي المحطة
وفجأة لقيت نفسي انفجر في موجة ضحك بدون وعي و بهستريا
طبعا الناس اللي علي المحطة مش عارفين انا بضحك علي ايه
لكن الناس افتكروني مجنون
ولقيت نفسي بسمع تعليقات من نوعية 
( لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله - الناس اتجننت خلاص - والله شاب زي الورد - يا عيني يابني - ربنا يشفي ) 
وطبعا كنت مش قادر اتكلم ولا اوضح سبب ضحكي
ففضلت اني انسحب أو ان شئتم الدقة اني اهرب بجلدي من الناس 
لكن حتي الانسحاب كان فاشل لاني كنت حاسس ان نظراتهم المشفقة علي جنوني تتبعني 
ومعاها التعليقات اياها
ومن ساعاتها بطلت اقري اي كتاب لمحمود السعدني وانا وسط الناس
خوفا من قميص المجانين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب محمد
إن شاء الله أعود بمواقف .. حاضر يافندم إنت تؤمر

الأخ تامر خليفة
ضحكتنى من قلبى 
أنا دايما أمر بنفس الموقف
واللى بيزود الطينة بلة عندى 
إنى دايما ما بأفتكرش المواقف الكوميدية غير فى الجنازات
فبتبقى حاجة تكسف
ونفسى أبطل العادة دى بس مش عارف

----------


## مظلوووم

والنبى يا عم احمد يا ناصر اما تعرف تتخلص من العاده دى
ابقى قولى اصل اخوك برضوا ما يحلالوش يفتكر غير فى المياتم والاحزان
ههههههههههههههه
ويجعلوا عاااامر
انوووبيس

----------


## أيمن صقر

*والله فكّرتونى ياجماعة بالمواقف..
أصل أنا عندى إمتحان يوم التلات.......
ولسّه مفتحتش الماده..
سلامو عليكو*

----------


## يراع

زمااااااان زمممممممممان كنت صايع بصدق وربما كنت الوحيد بين أقراني شيخ و صايع  مثلا في الثانوية كنا دايما نتمشي علي الكورنيش عند كوبري قصر النيل و مبني التليفزيون  المهم مطولش عليك , الاثنين الصعاليك اللي معايا شافوا ولد و بنت وقفين علي الكورنيش شكلهم لسه متعرفين ببعض يعني من طريقه الوقفة و كل واحد حاطط إيده جنبه و الابتسامات المصطنعة ...- خبرات قديمه –  من الأخر قررنا ندلوا بدلونا في الموضوع !!!!



و لما كنت أحسن واحد يستعبط بفن علي مستوي المحافظة ذهبت في تؤدة و أناة إليهما و سألت الشاب .... لو سمحت فين ميدان التحرير فقال : 



- شايف الكوبري اللي هناك دة ؟

- نعم 

- إكسر شمال و امشي  ميت متر تلاقي الميدان 

- بس الشارع ده مسدود الكوبري سده !!!!

- يا بني من جنب الكوبري مش من تحته بالضبط  يقترب من حافة الرصيف و يشير إلي مبني الحزب الديموقراطي (بصراحه أنا اللي كنت عارف أسمه مش هو)...............

المهم يا سيدي و كانت غلطة عمره إنه وصل معايا لحافة الرصيف و هو بيشرحلي و إنتهز زميلاي الفرصه 



و هنا سمعنا أنا و هو ضحكة البنت المجلجلة مع صديقاي  فقلت له بتأثر باين عليها باعتك .!!!؟؟

لم يظهر عليه أي تأثر و هو يقول تعال أعمل فيك خير و أوصلك الميدان ....

فقلت له شكرا بس أنا هاقف مع أصحابي اللي مع البنت دي شويه.!!!!

ثم أنصرف ولا أستطيع وصف شعوره حتي الان رغم مرور 11 عام علي هذا الموقف !!!!!!!!

----------


## محمد فاروق

الاخ تامر خليفة ... كلنا فى الهم سواء

فكم من مرات ضحكت ووجدت العيون تتسائل فى دهشة 

ثم يضربون كفا على كف ... م الاخر .. يخرب بيت القراية وسنينها ..هههههههههه


يراع

تعرف انت فكرتنى بايه ؟؟؟؟

بفيلم اوشن ايليفن !!!!

رغم ان السرقة حرام ثم عيب الا انك لا شعوريا تكون متعاطف مع اللص

وخاصة ان كان ظريف ايضا وتسعد جدا فى نهاية الفيلم انه اتم سرقته بنجاح ولم يتم القبض عليه!!!

ههههههههههههههههه


فعلا مرورك لا يشبهه مرور


محمد فاروق

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرة  كنت راكب الأتوبيس من ميدان عبد المنعم رياض
وفجأة طلع راجل غريب الهيئة وبيده كيس أسود كبير وينظر نظرات غريبة جعلتنى أتوجس منه
وبالذات إنه كان واقف جنبى بالضبط وأخذ يتكلم بطريقة السكرانين لدرجة أننى تأكدت بأن داخل الكيس الأسود ثعبان أو مصيبة سودة..وأحسست بالقشعريرة رغم إنى بأمشى وكأنى سبعتاشر راجل فى بعض وبأقول الأعور يا أعور فى عينه ولا يهمنى
وفجأة صاح الرجل قائلا بالإنجليزية:ليديز آند جنتلمن...ثم بالعربية:سيداتى آنساتى سادتى
ماى نيم إز زيزو ... أنا زيزو
آى هاف أ بيج سيربرايز فور يو..أنا جليب ليكم مفاجأة كبيرة
وأدخل يده فى الكيس ورمقنى بنظرة جعلتنى ألتصق فى الكرسى وأنا أفكر فيما يمكن أن يفعله ماء النار إذا قام الرجل بإلقائه على وجهى
وأخرج الرجل يده من الكيس وهو يصيح بطريقة مدهشة ..عسلية بربع جنيه..وإذا به يحمل فى يده عسلية
...........
طبعا أصابتنى هستيريا من الضحك وكنت أول من إشترى منه رغم أنى لا أحب العسلية
ومن ساعتها وأنا حرمت أركب الأتوبيس مرة تانية

----------


## محمد فاروق

يافرحتى  على الرجالة ياناصر ..هههههههه

قال وصعيدى قال ...

بس ماقولتليش .. اتوبيس رقم كام عشان ماركبوش..ههههههه

محمد فاروق

----------


## مظلوووم

يعنى اجدع سلام لابو فاروق المتين
انا جيت يا رجاله
استنوا منى باذن الله  موقفين شداد موت مالهومش حل
بس استاذنكم دلوقتى علشان الوقت اذف
والامتحان يوم الخميس
معادى معاكم يوم عشره وباذن الله موقفين حلوين
هههههههههههههههه
اخوكم بتاع يجعلوا عااااامر
انووووووووبيس

----------


## محمد فاروق

كويس انك ظهرت يا مظلوووم

وفرت عليا الرسالة الخاصة اللى كنت هاتعب وابعتهالك

كده عليك رسالة ماشى ؟؟؟

وربنا يوفقك

محمد فاروق

----------


## يراع

بس أنا جيت أقول إن مشرف القاعة و صاحب الموضوع يبقي صاحبي ::  

أما موضوع إنه يضحك علي مضلووم و يقوله عليك رساله ؟؟؟؟

فدة شكله ربا و الله أعلم  ::  

 ::

----------


## يراع

أحمد ناصر :

ياريت بعد كده تخلي كلمه أتوبيس بلون مخالف للنص 

علشان أعرف أفرق بينها و بين أنوبيس الله يرضي عليك

----------


## تامر خليفة

*الذ موقف بجد لسه سامعة دلوقتي من واحد زميلي في الشغل

كان وهو في الثانوي شاف واحد زميله بيتخانق وكان زميله ده ضعيف مش حمل اي خناقات
وطبعا الدم غلي في عروقة وراح خالع الحزام وفضل يضرب بالتوكه الكبيرة المعدن
وبعد الخناقة صاحبه قال لزميلي كل ده مش مهم
المهم نفسي اعرف مين ابن الـ....... اللي كان بيضربني بالحزام*

----------


## الكاهن

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههه
و يا تري حد تاني اشتري منه غيرك

----------


## مظلوووم

شايف يا عم يراع
عايز يخمنى ويضحك عليا ويقولى عليك رساله
بس علشان خاطر ابو فاروق الشديد
يبقى ليه عشر رسايل وواحده فوق البيعه هههههههه بونس
ونقوووووووووووول
وحشتونى جدا جدااااااااااا
والحمد لله اخيرا خلصت
وربنا يسهل والنتيجه تطلع حلوه
وبقولكم كلكم يجعلوا عااااااامر بحسكم
اخووكم اللى بيحبكم
انووووووووووووووبيس not اتوبيس

----------


## يراع

تعالوووووووووا شوفوا 

أنوبيس طلع مثقف ياولاد و بيتكلم إنجليزي

...

----------


## مظلوووم

طبعا وهيروغليفى كمان
هوا انا مش من الاثار
من كتر الاجانب اللى عدوا عليا اتعلمت
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويجعلوا عااااااامر
بيسووووووووووووو

----------


## محمد فاروق

المرة دى هافتن على واحد صاحبى ... تفتكروا ليه ؟؟؟؟ لانه صاحبى .. وكفى بها جريمة !!!!

الباشا كان فى الميكروباص وتعبان ونظرا لانه خدوم جدا .. كان رايح يودى شنطة جاية من واحد زميلة فى الغربة لاهل بيت هذا الزميل ومن تعبه وضع الشنطة على فخذيه ووضع راسه على يده وغفل قليلا 

ولم يصحو الا على نظارته التى طارت فالهواء فطار وراءها لامساكها قبل ان يتلقى فيها العزاء

فالباشا من تعبه غاص فى النوم حتى سقطت رأسه من على يده واصطدمت النظارة بيده عندما كانت رأسه فى سبيلها للسقوط ... وافاق على ضحك ركاب الميكروباص ... وسامحنى يارب
احتمال انزل فزورة تخمين العضو فى قاعة المسابقات والجايزة هاتكون 10 مشاركات "بونس" على رأى انوبيس..هههههههههههه


محمد فاروق

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه رايك يا ابو فاروق نجيب زبده
ونسييييييييييييييح
يا ريت تقول لى فى السر هوا مين علشان اخد العشر مشاركات البونس دول
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويجعلوا عاامر
انووووووووووووبيس

----------


## welly76

أعضاء المنتدى الجميل

رداً على حكاية محمد فاروق....

أنا ممكن أكون عرفت مين الشخص ده.... بس مش هاقول عشان الفضايح

أما فاروق .....فله كلام تانى عندى .... و البونص أنا عرفت هيبقى من نصيب مين


ههههههههههههههههههههههه

و خلى بالك من نفسك اليومين دول يا محمد أحسن هتتخطف.....ماشى 


وليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد

----------


## pinkie

hi عليكو الموضوع جميل اوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييى و المواقف اجمل 


انا عندى موقف بس مش عارفة هتدحكوا عليه ولا لأ 

*انا مرة كنت سهرانة مع قرايبى بنتفرج على فلم مؤثر جدا* 
*و البنات اعدين يعيطوا* 
*و الولاد مركزين جدا*
*و اذ فجاة* 
*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*^*
*يسمعوا صوت ضحكة ملهاش اى لزمة*
*دى بأة كانت صوت دحكتى*
*دحكة هستيرية على موقف افتكرته فى وقتها*
*الكل ساب الفيلم*
*و فضلو يتفرجوا على*
*و انا مأخدتش بالى غير بعد حوالى 10 دقائق من الضحك الهستيرى المتواصل*
*و طبعا العبدة لله بعد مشافت ان كلم سابو الفيلم و اعدين يتفرجوا عليها* 
*سكتت خالص و قالتلهم :* 
*sorry افتكرت نكتة بايخة و قمت جرى على السرير* 
*مع انى مكنتش نعسانة* 
*لانى كنت نايمة طول النهار* 
*و قضيت 5 سعات فى السرير دون نوم وفى خالة ملل*


* و ادى اخرة اللى يضحك على خاجة الناس متعرفهاش* 

*استنونى هحكلكوا الموقف اللى انا كنت بضحك عليه*

----------


## محمد فاروق

مستنينيك يابينكى ... ماتتأخريش

ولا "اروش واحدة فى مصردى كمان " ههههههههههه

محمد فاروق

----------


## pinkie

انا جيت اهوه يا محمد و متأخرتش

الموقف اللى انا كنت بضحك عليه ساعتها
حصل من 12 سنة 
كان ابن خالى عنده شهر و شوية
و انا كان عندى 3 سنين :: 

اكيد مش هفتكروا لكن مرات خالى حكيتهولى


كانت والدته بتجهز المية هى و جديتى عشان يحموه
و كانت سيباه على السرير
وانا كنت عيزة اساعدهم
اعمل ايه
اعمل ايه
اعمل ايه
احسن حاجة 
اخده اوديه لهم
لغاية كدة كله كويس 
المصيبة كانت 
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
ان انا رحتلهم شيلاه من راسه

و كان مستسلم و مش بيعيط ولا اى حاجة يا عينى عليه 

و بيقولوا مرة تانية كنت جراه ورايا على الارض 


انا كل ماتخيل المنظر افطس على روحى من الضحك ::  

و لكم ان تتخيلوا المنظر


فى حوادث زى دى كتييييييييييييييير استنوها


_

----------


## محمد فاروق

حرام عليكى يا بينكى ... تشيلى الواد من راسه!!!!

بس ماقولتيش مرات خالك مضربتكيش ولا حاجة ؟؟؟ قولى قولى ماتتكسفيش !!!

تواجد ظريف ... وفى انتظار البقية

محمد فاروق

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وسع انت وهوا البيج بوص وصل
ازيك يا ابو فاروق واحشنى يا غالى ووحشانى القاعه كلها
وبمناسبه افتتاح المنتدى
هاقولكم النهارده موقف جديد
كنا انا وصحابى راجعين من السويس وكنا بنصيف وكده 
فا معانا واحد صاحبنا كارثه اسموه السيد
وسيد كان عندوه حركه شديده وهى انه بيقدر يقلد الصم والبكم بالظبط وبنفس الهمهمه بتاعتهم واصواتهم وكل حاجه
فا نزلنا عند الرست وشربنا حاجه ساقعه ورجعا لقيت واحد قاعد مكانى فى الكرسى الورانى فاختلفت معاه وقلتلوه مكانى فا مرضيش يقوم
لدرجه انى فعلا فكرت استخدم دراعى بس قولت بلاش دا راجل كبير برضوا مش كبير اوى يعنى بس الاكبر منى ليه احترامه فا فضلت واقف
بس اللهم احفظنا  الراجل ده من النوع الغتيت جدا والمنفوخ اوى بجد ممكن يزهق اى حد
فا سيد غمزلى روحت ضاحك فى نفسى وقولت اما نشوف
راح سيد مطبطب على رجل الراجل وضاحك فالراجل بصله باستغراب
فا الشباب قالولوه معلش دا اخرس وتعبان شويه فا متدققش عليه
راح سيد جايب كيس البلح وجاب بلحه وقالوه: اهأ أأ
الراجل اتبسط اوى وراح واخد البلحه وقالوه شكرا وقعد يشاورلوه
ما فيش دقيقه وراح مطلع بلحه تانيه وقالوه: اهأأ
فالراجل قالوه: ماشى ياعم واخد البلحه
ما فيش دقيقه كمان وراح مطلع بلحه تالته وقالوه: اهأأ
الراجل زهق واخدها وطنشوه
بعد دقيقه برضوا راح مطلع بلحه رابعه وقالوه: اهأأ (صدقونى يا جماعه اهأأ دى ما تتحكيش دى تتشاف علشان بطتلع بطريق شديده)
راح الراجل مزعقلوه قالوه كفايه يعنى اخد الكيس وبيشد الكيس من السيد راح السيد مزعقلوه ومهبهبله والناس كانت هاتحوش
وبعدها ما فيش بتلت دقايق راح مطلع بلحه وقالوه: اهأأ
الراجل راح قايم من المكان وقالى يا استاذ يا استاذ تعالى اقعد مكانك
قالتلوه معلش والله اصل صاحبنا ده تعبان شويه وليس على المريض حرج
روحت قاعد مكانى وانا ماسك نفسى بالعافيه من الضحك
وبعد ما الاتوبيس وصل واحنا نازلين راح السيد رايحلوه وقالوه: حمد الله على السلامه تامرنيش باى حاجه
راح الاتوبيس كلوه ضاحك ضحك ههههههههههههههههههههه
يالا عايز اسمع منكم ردود علشان اديكم موقفين كمان
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااامر
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## محمد فاروق

حلوة اوى يامظلوم

انا كل ما اتخيل شكل الراجل وصاحبك بيديله البلحة ويقوله "اها" افطس من الضحك
ههههههههههههههههههههه

محمد فاروق

----------


## ديدي

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 لا حلوة يا مظلوم المواقف دى بتبقى لذيذه

والموقف بتاعك كمان يا بيانكى بيحصل مع ناس كتير باشكال اوسع من كدا

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكم ليا يا جماعه وما يحرمكوش منى
ابو فاروق الغالى ميرسى كتير على ردك الجميل
ديدى باشا يسلم ردك وتسلمي لينا
واستنوا منى موقفين اجمد
ويجعلوا عااااااااااااااامر
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وسع انت وهوا البيج بوص وصل
> ازيك يا ابو فاروق واحشنى يا غالى ووحشانى القاعه كلها
> وبمناسبه افتتاح المنتدى
> هاقولكم النهارده موقف جديد
> كنا انا وصحابى راجعين من السويس وكنا بنصيف وكده 
> فا معانا واحد صاحبنا كارثه اسموه السيد
> وسيد كان عندوه حركه شديده وهى انه بيقدر يقلد الصم والبكم بالظبط وبنفس الهمهمه بتاعتهم واصواتهم وكل حاجه
> فا نزلنا عند الرست وشربنا حاجه ساقعه ورجعا لقيت واحد قاعد مكانى فى الكرسى الورانى فاختلفت معاه وقلتلوه مكانى فا مرضيش يقوم
> ...


هههههههههه
هههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
عسل يا مظلوم
إحكيلنا الرحلة دى من أولها لآخرها
بس على حلقات
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ديدي

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ليه بس كدا يا احمد كدا مظلوم ما هايصدق ياخد الموضوع لحسابه
وعموما انا موافقة بس بشرط تكون كل الرحلة دمها خفيف.

----------


## وردة فلسطين

ايه يا ديدي

بتشكي بقدرات عمنا مظلوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

دة اخف من دمات حكياته مشفتش

صح ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟

بس حضرتو يشد الهمة شوية ،،،،

ويلا يتحفنا بطرائفه

ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااااامر

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكم ليا يا شباب
عم احمد ناصر واحشنى بجد يا باشا واتمنى انك تكون بخير
هههه وانتى يا ست ديدى مش عايزانى احكى؟
شايفين يا جماعه هيا اللى مش عايزانى اقول
 والغاليه جدا ورده باشا تسلمى ليا ويسلم ردك الجميل
وعلشان خاطر عيونكم
هاقولكم على موقفين لذاذ
بس اتغدى دلوقتى واجى اقولكم على رواقه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ويجعلوا عااااااامر
انوووووووبيس

----------


## وردة فلسطين

صحتين وعافية

خد راحتك

وتغدى بالشفا والهنا

واحنا اينا بنستنا

موراناش حاجة

----------


## ديدي

ابدا والله يا مظلوم انا حتى باشجعك اهو وباصقف كمان وادعيلك ::  
يالا احكى هاننتظر كتير.

----------


## مظلوووم

مش اما اخلص غدا الاول
ههههههههههههههههههههه
من عينيا الاتنين يا ياسمينات المنتدى
ويجعلوا عاااااااامر
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## وردة فلسطين

ربنا يعمر بيتك 

ويخليلك عيالك

سؤال بعد إذنك:

الغدا عنك بيخلص يو م ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

والساعة كام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يا راجل:

حرام عليك!!!!!!!!1

اعصابي بازت

----------


## ديدي

وردة حبيبتى عندك حق والله
بس انا هاقولك الباشا مظلوم قدامه كدا يعنى احنا انهارده ايه
ايوه 5/2/2005
حبيبتى ان شاء الله ننتظره كدا
5/2/2006
على ما يخلص غداء ههههههههههههههههههههه
او ربنا ينقذنا وحد يحكى لنا موقف جديد

----------


## وردة فلسطين

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بلاش يسمعك يا ديدي

ويزعل مننا

----------


## ديدي

مش تخاف ياوردة
مظلوم اخونا وعارف اننا اكيد بنهزر معاه
مش ممكن يزعل مننا
مش كدا يا مظلوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## وردة فلسطين

الظاهر اخونا مظلوم زود بالاكل

وجاتله تخمة وراح ينام!!!!!!!!!!!

على كل حال، اهو احنا بنستنا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

بس والنبي ما تتاخر !!!!!!!!!!

محديش يعرف نمرته كام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههه
متشكرين يا احلى ورده فى المنتدى
اللى يسمعك يقول انك ها تتصلى بيا
ههههههههههههههه
انا جيييييييييت
وانا يا ديدى باهنيكى على ذكائك
وانك عرفتى الوقت الحقيقى بتاع الغدا بتاعى
ههههههههههههههه
ذكاء تحسدى عليه
هههههههههههههههههههه
من عينيا الجوز يا شباب
بس استنى على شويه ارتب افكارى واختارلكم موقف حلو اصل فى مواقف لوو اتقالت تودى فى داهيه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وما استبعدش انى اتوقف بعدها خالص
ههههههههههههههههه
ويجعلوا عااااااااااااامر
انوووووووووووووبيس

----------


## ديدي

انت لسه هاترتب افكارك كمان
فيها سنه تانيه
ربنا معانا ويجعله عامرررررررررررر

----------


## وردة فلسطين

عامرررررررررررررررر

انا بيتي خرب خلاص

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه وحشتني القاعه ده أووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي

وهقولكم مواقفي اللي بتفضح دنا عندي قاموس مواقف وكل واحد أنيل من التاني

وتحيه خاااااااااااااااااااصه لأخويه الغالي محمد فارووووووووق

ويجعلو عامر
أسيرة الصبر*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*المواقف:
كنا رايحين المخيم مع اهلي وخالاتي وولادهم وكان الكل عنده (بقي).......معرفش عندكوا اسمه ايه اللي زي السيكل بس اصغر
المهم انا أجرت واحد بس اخويه أخده وراح بعيد وقعدت اعيط    عند بابا قلت والله لومرجعوش تجيبلي حصان لأني من زمان نفسي أركب حصان فقال انتي هبله الحصان انتي متعرفيش تركبيه وقعدت اعيط قلت خلاص هاخد عربيتك واسوقها ومرضيش بالأول لأن بسوق بسرعه ولازم حد عندي ومفيش حد الكل راح يلعب وسابوني فسرقت المفتاح يتاع العربيه من بابا وجيت بالعربيه قصاده   قالي ارجعي يابت وقعدت اعيط شويه فقالي خلاص متباعديش..........وانا أساسا في نيتي اروح لأخويه عشان آخد البقي 
والسياره ياتروح يمين ياشمال تعرفوا لما واحد سكران بيسوق العربيه يبقى عامل ازاي........اختكم في الله عامله زيه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
وانا بسوق وواخده راحتي ومفكره الطريق ملك ابويه........شفت عربيه ورايه وارتبكت افتكرتها شباب وانا اساسا مبعده شويه عن اهلي فسرعت شويه.......واكتشفت انها سيارة بوليس  
قلت يا لهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   والضابط  بيقولي اركني على جمب.......انا شويه وامووووت من الخوف ووقفت العربيه بطريقه غبيه جدا .........فقال لي اديني دفتر العربيه.......وانا اتصدمت افتكرت هياخدوني يحطوني بالسجن واقعد أعييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييط   وهو مفهمش حاجه من اللي قلته فقال لي انتي اهلك فين قلتلي ورايه بالمخيم وصعبت عليه فقال لي خلاص تعالي نوديكي لاهلك ولما وصلنا لأهلي المصييييييييييييييييييييبه الكبرى طلع الضابط من قرايبنا وبيعرف ابويه   والناس اتجمعت عليه ويضحكوا عليه   وانا حرمت   اركب العربيه جتلي عقده.............ودلوقتي بابا كل مانروح المخيم يديني المفتاح يقولي شوشو مش عايزه تسوقي العربيه روحي اتبسطي وهو ضامن اني مستحيل اسوقها وساعات بيغصب علي بس عشان يضحكوا عليه بس موقف لاأحسد عليه..........
هاه ايه رأيكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
استنوا موقفي النيله مع الدكتور بالكليه........
تحياتي
أسيرة الصبر*

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
علشان تحرمى تركبى عربيات تانى
حلوه يا شوش تسلم ايدك
ويجعلوا عااااااااااااااامر
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## ديدي

هههههههههههههههههه
ليه يا شوشو بتعملى فى نفسك كدا يا حبيبتى.

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

منا حرمت خلاص توبه ههههههههههههههه

ديدي شفتي حظي المنيل بستين نيله ههههههههههههه

تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*هقولكم موقفي مع دكتورنا بالكليه  خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
والله موقف محرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررج أوووووووي
والله انا مش عارفه ليه بتحصلي الحاجات الحلوه ده.............حلوه بعينك
 الدكتور كان بيشرح وانا قاعده بالصف الأول ومندمجه على الآخر معاه وتعبت من القعده ساعتين قاعدين والله تعب المهم هو لما بيشرح بيمشي يمييييييييين وشماااااااااااااال وانا رجليه دبحووووووووووووني من القعده فكل شويه امدها قدام وانزلها وفجأه لقيت الدكتور اتكعبل برجلي ووقع إلا نص.......يعني كان هيوقع وشكله بموت من الضحك وانا انصدمت بعمري قعد يبصلي ويضحك شويه ويزنطني ويرميني من الشباك وانا عاوزه اضحك ومش قادره ولأنه كان ببصلي وبعديها على طول حمل بعضه ومشي وقال المحاضره خلصت................والله موقف غريب عجيب ودلوقتي بمحاضرته بروح اقعد بآخر الصف هههههههههههههههههههه الإحتراس واجب
تحياتي*

----------


## مظلوووم

لو مكتوبله انه يتكعبل تانى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هايجيلك اخر الصف وتكعبليه برضوا
وثانيا بينى وبينك كده بذمتك انتى مش قاصده تكعبليه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
حرام عليكى يا شيخه دا عنده عيال
يالا ربنا يسترها علينا
هههههههههه
موقف  جميل يا شوشو تسلمى
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااااااامر
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## ديدي

ههههههههههههههههههه
ياعينى ياشوشو الحمد لله انها عدت على خير
والراجل مش اتكوم على الارض كانت نزلت فى اخبار الصباح فى الجامعه
ههههههههههههههههه
خدى بالك بعد كدا.

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

منا أخدت بالي ياديدي ورحت اترزعت ورا عشان ميفتركش اني مستقصداه خخخخخخخخخخخخ
ربنا يستر بس والمصيبه ان نفس الدكتور ده حصلي معاه موقف زمان بعدين هكتبه اصل معنديش وقت امتحانااااااااااااااااات

----------


## ديدي

منتظرينك يا شوشو
ربنا معاكى ويوفقك
بالنجاح ان شاء الله.

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*موقفي مع الدكتور
كنت انا وصحباتي رايحين لمكتب الدكتور في نهاية الترم عشان نشوف النتيجه ولما رحنا قال استنوني انا راجع وفضلنا بالمكتب نستناه......وكنا خايفين من النتيجه وانا حبيت افرفش الموجودين فقعدت اقلد الدكتور وهو بيشرح بطريقه مضحكه وهو كان عليه حركات من بين الدكاتره بتميزه وانا قعدت اقلده والبنات بتضحك وفجأه البنات سكتوا وانا ولا على بالي مسترسله بالتقليد والكلام.......واكتشفت انه ورايه بيراقب المقلده الشهيره........وانا من الفضيحه والله رحت جري خارجه من مكتبه ولانطقت بكلمه
ودلوقتي هو بيدرس لنا كمان وكل شويه يضرب مثل عن التقلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد وانا وشي يبقى زي الطماطم  ههههههههههههههههههههههه
كان ناقصني بس كاميرة فيديو هههههههههههههه
تحياتي*

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شاطره ههههههههه ربنا يستر والدكتور يعديهالك
بس ابقى اقرى الموقف بتاعى مع دكتور الديناميكا ههههههههه
وان شاء الله يا ستى انا هاجيبلك كاميرا
هههههههههههه
ضحكتينى والله تسلم ايدك يا شوشو
ويجعلوا عااااااااااااااامر
انوووووووووووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*بانتظار موقفك يامظلوووم باشا
تحياتي*

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههه
طيب اقراى ده
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...4&page=5&pp=15
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...4&page=6&pp=15
وادعيلى
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااااااامر
انوووووووووووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههه*

----------


## ميــــم

تسلم أيديكم كلكم يا شباب
بجد أنا موت من الضحك ع مواقف كتيييييييييير
وفعلا كنت حموت ..وأنا بقرأ موقف لمظلوووووووم ..لأني كنت باكل ساعتها وضحكت والأكل اللي في بقي معرفش أزاي أتبلع من غير ماهظمه  وأتحشر في ظوري
...............
ويا ريت تسمحولي أشترك معاكم بموقف

العبد لله طالب في كلية الفنون الجميلة ...وعندنا مادة أسمها رسم خارجي
والمفهوم من أسمها  أننا بنرسم في الهواء الطلق
والرسمة اللي كانت مطلوبة مننا ...طلع عيني فيها  ورسمتها في حوالي 14 ساعة متقطعة 

ولكن كان في طير ظريف حبكت يلبي نداء الطبيعة  و  يفك زنقتة  :: وهو طاير فوق مني
وعملتة السودة فرشت ع اللوحة اللي أعدت أرسم فيها 14 ساعة
الصراحة  كان لازم تشوفوا  تعبير البلاهة والحسرة والندامة والغيظ اللي ظهر ع وشي ::  
 بس أشوفة  :: 


 ::  ::  ::  :: 



.

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله دى فعلا اللى شديده ومالهاش حل
هههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا ميم
وبانتظار مواقف اجمد
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااااااااااامر
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## pinkie

حلو اوى الموقف بتاعك يا mem

و حاسة انك دلوقتى متعقد من كل الطيور


استنونى هجيبلكم مواقف تفطس من الضحك بس لما استرجع الذاكرة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هههههههه
حلوة دى قوى ياميم
طبعا لما تشوفه ها تعمل معاه الواجب
وماتنساش تعصر ليمون على الشوربة علشان تبقى لذيذة

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا اقل واجب
بس لو واجب مشوى يبقى عشره على عشره
بجد موقف جامد يا ميم
هههههههههههههههههههه
ويجعلوا عااااااااامر
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## ميــــم

مظلوووووووم

pinkie

أحمد ناصر


بجد أنا  متشكر ليكم جدا جدا 
 و أسف جدا  لتأخر الرد  ::

----------


## ديدي

هههههههههههه
ياعينى يا ميم والله صعبت عليه
اعتقد انك حتى اتعقدت من اكل الطيور.

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*السلام عليكم* *انا عضو جديد معاكم اتمنى ان اضحكم كما ضحكتمونى* 
*كنت راكب ميكروباص عندنا فى الاسكندريه طريق ميامي شارع عبد الناصر* 
*فجلست فى كرسى وجلست بجانبى سيده وجلس امامى واحد صعيدى* 
*السيده كانت نزله عند مستشفى جيهان وانا كنت نازل عند مجمع عبد الرازق*
*فأعطت السيده للرجل الصعيدى الاجره وقالت واحده جيهان من فضلك* 
*واعطيته الاجره وقولتله واحد عبد الرازق لوسمحت* 
*فتفاجئنا بيه يقول* 
*خد يا اسطى واحده جيهان وواحد عبد الرازق وواحد عبد التواب* 
*(ظنا منه ان كل من يدفع الاجره يقول اسمه )*
*فنفجر الباص بالضحك ونزل من السياره من الاحراج* 
*اسف على الاطاله*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *السلام عليكم* *انا عضو جديد معاكم اتمنى ان اضحكم كما ضحكتمونى* 
> *كنت راكب ميكروباص عندنا فى الاسكندريه طريق ميامي شارع عبد الناصر* 
> *فجلست فى كرسى وجلست بجانبى سيده وجلس امامى واحد صعيدى* 
> *السيده كانت نزله عند مستشفى جيهان وانا كنت نازل عند مجمع عبد الرازق*
> *فأعطت السيده للرجل الصعيدى الاجره وقالت واحده جيهان من فضلك* 
> *واعطيته الاجره وقولتله واحد عبد الرازق لوسمحت* 
> *فتفاجئنا بيه يقول* 
> *خد يا اسطى واحده جيهان وواحد عبد الرازق وواحد عبد التواب* 
> *(ظنا منه ان كل من يدفع الاجره يقول اسمه )*
> ...


جصدك إيه يعنى يا بوسكندر؟
 ::  
إمعاك واحد أحمد ناصر
 :: 
 ::

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موقف جامد جدا
اهلا بيك معانا يا ريس
ويجعلوا عااااااااامر
انووووووووووووبيس

----------


## ديدي

ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا حلوة جدا اهلا بيك ياعلاء

----------


## wa2004

::  بدون تعليق lovelyheart76@hotmail.com

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم 

ازيكم جميعا اواخباركم ايه انا لسه مشتركة طازة امبارح وما جاليش نوم الا لما خلصت الصفحة كلها وبجد ضحكت من قلبي كان بقالي كتير ما ضحكتش كده 
ربنا يدخل السرور علي قلوبكم كما ادخلتموه علي قلبي
وانا اشكر صاحب الفكرة دي فكرتك جميلة جدا وهايلة بارك الله فيك

----------


## مظلوووم

اهلا بيكى معانا يا قمر
وان شاء الله تكونى اتبسطى بالموضوع
يالا عايزين نسمع منك المواقف المضحكه اللى مريتى بيها
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااامر
انوووووووووووووووبيس

----------


## بوخالد

انا وقعت في موقف لاأتمناه للعدو زوجتي  ملتزمه ومتشدده وبيني ونبكم شخصيته قويه وانا اخاف منها
المهم كنت أتفرج برنامج في التلفزيون دخله المستبدهالغرفه ماحسيت بها فجأطلعت بنت عجرم  في ذاك المنطر الي خلاني افيز من مكاني منهول الموقف وأذابي امنا  الحنون اممي يادي الليله الكوبيه 
مافيها كمله الزعيق علي ان بطني تمقصني  الي ان رحت المستشفي  لما رجعت وجدت التلفزيون في خبركان 
طبعن انا رجول كرس مكسوره ولاكلمه

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهلا بيك يا ابو خالد معانا فى بيتنا الكبير ابناء مصر
وسعداء بانضمامك لينا كاخ جديد فى المنتدى
وبامانه انا ما فهمتش غير 60% من موضوعك هههههههههههه
بس بامانه موقف حلو هههههههههههههههه
وتحياتنا لزوجتك فهي امراه صالحه بارك الله لك فيها
بس يا ترى جبت تليفزيون جديد ولا لا؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويجعلوا عااااااااامر
انووووووووووووبيس

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*موقف كل ما افتكره اضحك جامد رغم انه بقاله 6 سنين* * لكن قبل ما اقول الموقف ده ما حدش يفتكر انى بسخر من هذا الرجل* *بالعكس فانا اكن له اكبر احترام* *كان عندى فرح واحد صاحبى فى جامع فى منطقه محرم بك فى الاسكندريه* *وكان معايا مجموعه كبيره من الاصدقاء* *اذن للمغرب دخلنا كلنا الجامع لعشان نصلى* *اقيمت الصلاه واذا بالامام رجل كبير جدا فى السن لدرجه ان حرف السين يخرج منه شين* *فقال اشتقيموا واشتوى 0000 المهم دخلنا فى الصلاه وكان يصلى بسوره النور وبعدين قال**( اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ) مد جدا فيها* *فركع بعض الناس وبعضهم كبر للركوع فاكمل الشيخ ( نور السماوات الارض ) فسلم معظم المصلون ومنهم انا**وطبعا انتم عارفين السبب   *

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد جامده يا علاء
اهلا بيك معانا يا باشا
وبانتظار مواقف اجمد
ويجعلوا عااااااااامر
انووووووووووووبيس

----------


## بوخالد

شكرا لك ياعزيزيمظلوم ورفغ الله عنك الظلم 
في الحقيقه انا جبت كمبيوتر بدل التلفزيون الي ذهب مع الريح وبدئت اتعلم عليه
شويه شويه طبعن لما تكون عني لاهي ادخل الانتر نيت

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يسترها على الكومبيوتر
تسلم يا ابو خالد على ردك الجميل
واهلا بيك معانا مره تانيه يا باشا
وبانتظار مشاركاتك 
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااااااامر
انوووووووووووبيس

----------


## wa2004

هلا ياعلاء عموما هى جميله وتستحق الضحك ولكن فى وقت الموقف فبعض المواقف لا تستحق الحكى والضحك وحتى ان كانت تموت من الضحك بالله ما اقصد انى ازعلك ياعمى علاء ولكن نسأل الله العافيه وانا يرحمنا فى الكبر وان يتقبل صلاتنا وان يغفر للجميع والله جميله ياعمى علاء بس تعليق بدون زعل

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

> هلا ياعلاء عموما هى جميله وتستحق الضحك ولكن فى وقت الموقف فبعض المواقف لا تستحق الحكى والضحك وحتى ان كانت تموت من الضحك بالله ما اقصد انى ازعلك ياعمى علاء ولكن نسأل الله العافيه وانا يرحمنا فى الكبر وان يتقبل صلاتنا وان يغفر للجميع والله جميله ياعمى علاء بس تعليق بدون زعل


*لا لا لا ما فيش زعل وانا كمان قولت فبل ما احكى انى مش بسخر منه وانى احترمه جدا واقدره* *وشكرا لك اخى الكريم wa2004*

----------


## شاب مصرى جدا

أزيكو يا جماعه ..... انا بصراحه الموضوع دا عاجبنى جدا و بحيي محمد فاروق على فكرته الجميله دى ( ولو أنها جاية متأخره شويه ) بس على العموم عشان مطولش عليكم انا عندى حكايه كده عايز احكيهالكم و انا بصراحه كل ما أفتكرها بيجيلى هيستيريا ضحك .. الموضوع إن انا لما كنت فى الكليه كانو الجماعه عندى فى البيت مسافرين بره مصرو كان جماعة صحابى قاعدين معايا ليل و نهار طبعا إحنا اصحاب من الابتدايئه .. بس كان فيهم واحد عامل نفسو عنتر كده و كان واخدها بدراعو .. إتفقنا انا و باقى الغلابه التانيين إننا لازم نعمل فيه مقلب يفضل يحلف بيه العمر كلو .. هو كان طويل و عريض و بيحب شنبو أكتر من اى حاجة فى الدنيا (عشان البنات هما اللى قالولو كده) المهم كنا عارفين إنو فيه معاد بينو و بين واحده فى الكليه و هو جه بات عندى يومها و كان باين عليه إنو مرهق جدا .. و دى كانت لحظه البدايه .. سيبناه لحد ما راح فى النوم ساعتين و أبتدت الخطه .. طبعا الشخير كان جايب لوسط البلد وإحنا هنموت من كتر الضحك ::  ... جبنا مقص صغير و فوطه مبلوله ميه و ماكينه حلاقه ::  و حلقنالو نص شنبو  ::  طبعا بعد ما دمنا نشف 100 مرة وإحنا خايفين ليصحى ..المهم قام هو الصبح ....... صباح الخير يا صيع ..ايه اللى مصحيكو لحد دلوقتى ........ و دخل الحمام و إحنا مستنيين لما يشوف وشو فى المرايا ...بس مفيش حاجه حصلت .... خرج ولا كأن فيه أى حاجه وأنا ميت من الضحك على منظرو  ::  .. المهم اتفقنا أننا نسيبو ينزل كده عشان تبقى كملت .. و نزل المسكين و طبعا كان مستغرب اوى .. هى الناس بتبص على ايه؟؟ لحد ما جه واحد إبن حلال و قالو ..ايه يا بشمهندس دا ؟؟ إنت كنت نايم و إنت بتحلق شنبك ولا ايه؟؟؟ قالو شنبى !!!!!
لااااااااااااااااا .... وراح راجع البيت ...إحم ....قصدى أقتحم البيت ... و مش عاوز اقولكم والله .... انا لسه راسى بتوجعنى من آثار الرسيات اللى خدتها منو ..لأن الخونه التانيين قالولو انها كانت فكرتى.
بس بالذمه ايه رأيكم ؟؟

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامده جدا يا دووووحه
اهلا بيك معانا يا باشا
وبانتظار المزيد
اللى بعدووووووا
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## محمد فاروق

حلوة اوى ياشاب مصرى

----------


## شاب مصرى جدا

شكرا يا جماعه على مروركم الجميل .....  ::  
و استنونى عشان انا عندى حكايات و مقالب اتعملت فيا و فى صحابى إنما ايه  ::  
فله ...

----------


## ديدي

ههههههههههههههههههه
والله يا شاب مصرى  جدااا
الحمد لله انك لسه عايش
موقف طريف جدااا

----------


## شاب مصرى جدا

دا بس من ذوقك يا ديدى ربنا يخليكى  :: 

انا عارف انى مقصر بس والله اعمل ايه .... ظروف شغلى كانت مش مخليانى اقدر اشارك معاكو بالشكل اللى يرضيكو و يرضينى .... اعذرونى يا جماعه  :Frown:  
بس خلاص بقى انا أخدت أجازه و فضيت لكو  ::  
إوعو حد يتعور ::

----------


## wa2004

هلا يامظلوم وينك ما عدت أسمع لك شىء ما أسكت الله لك حسا ماشى وبلاش تعليق على كتاباتى ماشى يا صحبى لك من تحيه 
التوقيع
صديق عزيز

----------


## شقاوة مجنونة

مرة كنت فى المدرسة وطبعا محدش بيحب المدرسة روحت انا ودندون جبنا ام الخلول معفنة من الشارع وروحنا بيها المدرسة ورميناها ورا الباب الفصل وكل ماحد يجى يدخل مايطقش الريحة ويروح طالع واليوم ده ماخدناش حاجة خالص بس اللى اخدناه انا ودندون فصل 3ايام واستدعاء ولى الامر

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله جامده يا شقاوه
بتفكرينى بنفسى والله
بس السؤال هنا
انت كنتم جايبينها تاكلوها ولا تطفشوا بيها المدرسين؟
ههههههههههههههههههههه
كويس انكم فى اسكندرايه بتجيبوا ام الخلول تخوفوا بيها الاساتذه احنا عندنا بنجيب تعابين هههههههههه
يالا عايزين نسمع موقفين كمان
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااامر
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## دندون

واللهي كنا جيبنها عشان نكلوها بس عفنت ايه حرام

----------


## ديدي

هههههههههه
مش انتى شقاوة لازم تعملى كدا
اهلا يا دندون منورة المنتدى
فى انتظار مواقفك انتى كمان

----------


## aynad

*



			
				مرة كنت فى المدرسة وطبعا محدش بيحب المدرسة روحت انا ودندون جبنا ام الخلول معفنة من الشارع وروحنا بيها المدرسة ورميناها ورا الباب الفصل وكل ماحد يجى يدخل مايطقش الريحة ويروح طالع واليوم ده ماخدناش حاجة خالص بس اللى اخدناه انا ودندون فصل 3ايام واستدعاء ولى الامر
			
		





			
				واللهي كنا جيبنها عشان نكلوها بس عفنت ايه حرام
			
		

انا مش فاكرة اليوم دة بس فاكرة اليوم اللي روحنا فيه انا ودندون وشقاوة عند المديرة و اخدنا فصل من المدرسة و استدعاء ولي الامر بس برضه مش فاكرة ليه 
اصلنا كنا عاملين عصابة ههههههههه*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

امبارح كنت عاوزه اعمل مقلب بصاحبتي فاتقلب لدكتور التشريح!!!!!!!!!!!!!

كان علينا مادة تشريح والدكتور موصلش لسه فرحت وجبت نسكافيه وحطيت فيه البيضه اللي بتطلع صرصار
وحطيتها على طاولة الدكتور وقلت يله اشربيها قبل ماتبرد وبعدين دخلت زميلتنا تقول لنا عن الامتحان فنسيت النسكافيه على الطاوله وخرجت
والدكتور دخل وانا تاخرت دقيقتين
فدخلت لقيت الدكتور بيشرب النسكافيه هو بيموت النسكافيه والظاهر فاكر حد جابهاله
ولما شفت المنظر ده قلب وشي عاوزه امنعه مش قادره فاتخرست خالص وبدعي بقلبي
وفجأه قام ورمى كل اللي في بقه وقال مين اللي ناويه تقتلني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الكل سكت وهو كان بيضحك بس خفت يشرشحني ويبهدلني
فعداها لان اساسا كان عندنا امتحان
وبعد الامتحان خرجت واعتذرت منه وبينتله الحكايه وهو مصري
فقال لي بقه انتي  يابت ياعفريته تعملي كده!!!!!!!!!! دنتي مش باين عليكي خالص آه يا أروبه
يخرب بيتك كنتي هتموتيني حرام عليكي انا غلبان ويضحك 
وانا وشي الوان من عملتي السوده المهببه زي وشي
تحياتي

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

هههههههههههههههههه 

اسيره يظهر انك مشكله فعلا والله 
على فكره انا عندكم فى الكويت وعايز اقرأ مواقفك دى فى الجرايد قريب هههههههههههههه

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أهلا بيك بالكويت
هو انت لسه شفت حاجه دي مواقف تيجي بس والله مش قاصداها وكله على دماغي انا
تحياتي*

----------


## ديدي

هههههههههههههههههههه
شوشو انتى ناويه تتخرجى من الكلية بعد اد ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا بنتى حرام عليكى كدا
انا حسه انه هاتتخرجى من غير امتحانات علشان يخلصوا من مقابلك
فى انتظار الموقف الجديد.

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*والله ناويه اتخرج السنه الجايه
وكل كورس لازم مقلب بدكتور وياريت دكتوره كانت اهون
انا حاسه الكوس الاخير هخرج بمصيبه يمكن اعمل مقلب بعميد الكليه بحالها ساعتها هشوف اتخرج ازاي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر بس
تحياتي*

----------


## baker_oo7

_مشاركة ارجو ان تحوز اعجابكم من بنى ادم قديم فى النيا بس عمة 19 سنة بس
الحكاية يارجالة ان انا وواحد صاحبى انتيم ايام ثانوى كان هوايتنا نطلع اشاعات فى المدرسة قررنا نطلع اشاعه ان واد مدرس حبيبنا مات لان المدرس دة غاب اللى حصل اننا نشرنا الاشاعه على مستوى الفصل وبالتالى الفصل قرر ينشرها على مستوى المدرسة وتانى يووم كانت المدرسة كلها مستنية المدرس واول اما دخل قاللو البقية فى حياتك المدرس صدق راح اتصل باهلو لقى التليفون باييظ قلق راح مسافر سوهاج وبعدين رجع و.............ز
باختصار فصل 3 ايام واستدعاء ولى امر
ودة كان واحد من مواقف فى حياتى بعدد شعر راسى 
وللحديث بقية مادام فى العمر بقية



baker_oo7_

----------


## baker_oo7

*بصراحة هو مش اضافه رد ولا حاجة كل مافى الامر انى معجب جدا بتعبير(اسيرة الصبر)*
*وربنا يوفقك يا اختى الاسيرة وان كنتى انتى اسيرة الصبر فانا الصبر زاته*
*وعموما دعواتنا ليكى بان ربنا يوفقك فى الكورس بتاعك ويفك اسرك*



*baker_oo7*

----------


## ديدي

اهلا باكير اخ جديد لاسرتنا الكبيرة
فى انتظار باقى مواقفك.

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موقف جامد يا شعاع
وفعلا ما يطلعش غير منك انتى هههههههههههههههههه
يالا ربنا يوفقك ويوفقنا
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااااامر
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> *بصراحة هو مش اضافه رد ولا حاجة كل مافى الامر انى معجب جدا بتعبير(اسيرة الصبر)*
> *وربنا يوفقك يا اختى الاسيرة وان كنتى انتى اسيرة الصبر فانا الصبر زاته*
> *وعموما دعواتنا ليكى بان ربنا يوفقك فى الكورس بتاعك ويفك اسرك*
> 
> 
> 
> *baker_oo7*


أهلا بيك أخي بيكر في منتدى المحبه منتدى أبناء مصر  ::  
أشكرك على كلماتك وربنا يوفقك انت كمان
تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موقف جامد يا شعاع
> وفعلا ما يطلعش غير منك انتى هههههههههههههههههه
> يالا ربنا يوفقك ويوفقنا
> ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااااامر
> انووووووووووبيس


حرام عليك انا غلبانه والله اللي بيشوفني يقول البت دي هاديه
وفعلا انا بالكليه غيييييير خالص بتكسف حتى من خيالي بس مع صاحبتي عادي بتروح العقده دي
بس بالبيت تطلع شعاع الهبله الحماره ام بدوي  ::   هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحياتي

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*لسه شفت موضوع عن الخيل
وافتكرت موقفي اللي بيكسف
دنا منيله بستين نيله
تحياتي*

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا شيخه حرام عليكى
حتى الخيل مش سايباهم فى حالهم هههههههههههههه
على فكره انا باركب خيل كويس جدا
وعلى فكره الشرقيه بلدنا بيطلع منها اجود انواع الخيول فى العالم
يالا عايزين نسمع موقف الخيووووووول
ويجعلوا عامر بحسك 
انووووووووبيس

----------


## الشاهين

*زين اطرف موقف حصل لي والله ما ينسيي ابد وكل ماذكرته اضحك 

السالفه يوم اخوكم دخل المتوسط صار يعرف كلمتين انجليزي ومرة مرض اخوي الصغير وخذيته للدكتور المهم 

الدكتور كشف عليه وقام يفحص الولد وكانت حرارته مرتفعه مرة وقام نادى دكتور ثاني في المكتب المجاور 

وطبعا يتكلمون انجليزي واسمعه يقله (ميبي ) (ميبي) طبعا اخوكم لقاها فرصه تونا دارسين ان كلمة ميبي معناها 

يمكن قلت يادكتور الولد مريض مو معقول تقعد تقول ميبي ميبي ابيك تكون متاكد من حالته الدكتور انبهر بكلامي 

والثاني فتح فمه قالوا انت اش دراك اش نقول قلت الله يهديكم ومايعرف انجليزي الا انتو قال لا بس الفاضنا طبيه قلت 

طبية والا مو طبيه انا اعرف ان ميبي يعني يمكن وهذا معناه انك مو متاكد من الحاله وانا قلت ها الكلمه وعينكم 

ماتشوف الا النور الدكتور الثاني كاد يغمى عليه من الضحك(كان سوداني الله يذكرة بالخير) والدكتور الاول 

(سوري) صار وجهه زي الليمونه وبس خلصت الا يصيح ولك اخرج برا شو دخلك هون قال ميبي قال وهذاك 

يضحك قاله الدكتور السوري وانت كمان اخرج معاه وخذ الولد المريض معاكم اهو بطلنا طب خلي الدكتور بتاع 

ميبي يعالجك قام السوداني خذانا ودانا مكتبه وكتب الوصفه لخوي وهو يضحك وكل ماراجعت المستشفى دخلني على 

طول ويقولي بصوت عالي يبي يسمع السوري هلا بالكتور الفلته.*

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله العظيم جامده
بس احمد ربنا
لان ميبى كان الدكتور طلبلك البوليس هههههههههههه
اهلا بيك معانا يا باز فى بيتنا الكبير ابناء مصر
وان شاء اللهتتبسط معانا فى اسرتنا الكبيره وسط اخوه واخوات لك
ويجعلوا عااامر
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## ديدي

ههههههههههههههههههههه
اهلا بيك يا باز  منور المنتدى والقاعة 
فى انتظار باقى مواقفك.

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*موقف كل ما افتكره اموت من الضحك* 
*عندى بنت خالتى تخرجت من كليه اداب واشتغلت مدرسه بعقد فى مدرسه* 
*وكانت المواصلات بعيده عن المدرسه فكانت بتمشى ربع ساعه تقريبا* 
*المهم فى يوم وهى ماشيه حست بواحد ماشى وراها وبعدين سمعته بيقولها* 
*( انت ماشى لوحدك ليه يا جميل ) فاسرعت فى خطوتها وصحبنا زى اللزقه* 
*( طيب كلمه ) وهى خايفه تبص يمين او شمال وعماله تمد وهو مش عاتقها* 
*( طيب بوصيلى , كلمينى ) وهى ابدا فاضل شويه وتجرى فى الشارع* 
*بعد خمس دقايق شافت مجموعه من الرجال قالتلهم فى واحد ماشى ورايه بيعاكسنى* 
*بصراحه الرجاله دول كان كلهم شهامه مسكوا صحبنا وقاموا معاه بالواجب وزياده* 
*هى روحت البيت وبتحكى لخلتى على اللى حصل دخل عليها اخوها هدومه مقطعه* 
*وبيقولها يا هبله مش عارفه صوت اخوكى* 
*طبعا هى فضلت تضحك وهو عمال يقولها بتضحكى يا هبله دا انا كنت هموت* 

*أدام الله علينا الحب والود والاخاء* 
*,*
*,
  علاء الدين *

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> *موقف كل ما افتكره اموت من الضحك* 
> *عندى بنت خالتى تخرجت من كليه اداب واشتغلت مدرسه بعقد فى مدرسه* 
> *وكانت المواصلات بعيده عن المدرسه فكانت بتمشى ربع ساعه تقريبا* 
> *المهم فى يوم وهى ماشيه حست بواحد ماشى وراها وبعدين سمعته بيقولها* 
> *( انت ماشى لوحدك ليه يا جميل ) فاسرعت فى خطوتها وصحبنا زى اللزقه* 
> *( طيب كلمه ) وهى خايفه تبص يمين او شمال وعماله تمد وهو مش عاتقها* 
> *( طيب بوصيلى , كلمينى ) وهى ابدا فاضل شويه وتجرى فى الشارع* 
> *بعد خمس دقايق شافت مجموعه من الرجال قالتلهم فى واحد ماشى ورايه بيعاكسنى* 
> *بصراحه الرجاله دول كان كلهم شهامه مسكوا صحبنا وقاموا معاه بالواجب وزياده* 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يستاااااااااهل  ::   ::  
والله موتني من الضحك اتخيل شكله   ::   ::   جاي بوقته نفسي اضحك
تسلم ياعلاءالدين
وانت معندكش مواقف

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*ههههههههههههههههههه 
والله يا اسيره الموقف ده انا كل ماافتكر عينى تدمع من الضحك 
وخاصه منظر اخوته وهى بتضحك ومنظره وهو متنرفز 
انا عندى مواقف تانيه حصلت معايا بس اجمعها وارجعلكم تانى 

أدام الله علينا الحب والود والاخاء 
,
,
علاء الدين*

----------


## مظلوووم

والله فكرتونى بموقف الاريل والارسال
ابقى فكرونى احكيه بكره
لانى النهارده مشغوووووووووول
ههههههههههههههههههه
موقف جامد يا علاء
ويجعلوا عاااااااااامر
انوووووووووووبيس

----------


## ديدي

> *موقف كل ما افتكره اموت من الضحك* 
> 
> *عندى بنت خالتى تخرجت من كليه اداب واشتغلت مدرسه بعقد فى مدرسه* 
> *وكانت المواصلات بعيده عن المدرسه فكانت بتمشى ربع ساعه تقريبا* 
> *المهم فى يوم وهى ماشيه حست بواحد ماشى وراها وبعدين سمعته بيقولها* 
> *( انت ماشى لوحدك ليه يا جميل ) فاسرعت فى خطوتها وصحبنا زى اللزقه* 
> *( طيب كلمه ) وهى خايفه تبص يمين او شمال وعماله تمد وهو مش عاتقها* 
> *( طيب بوصيلى , كلمينى ) وهى ابدا فاضل شويه وتجرى فى الشارع* 
> *بعد خمس دقايق شافت مجموعه من الرجال قالتلهم فى واحد ماشى ورايه بيعاكسنى* 
> ...


لا جامدة بجد يا علاء  ::   ::   ::  
بس اكيد اللى اخوها عمله فيها بعد كدا كان اجمد  ::  
تحياتى لك وفى انتظار مواقفك دايما

ربنا يقوى الارسال عندك يا مظلوم
بس اوعى الشبكة تقع  ::

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

موقفي مع الحصان خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
اول حاجه قبل سنه تقريبا كان عندنا حصان بعد مازنيت وحنيت على بابا اشترى حصان من صديقه
ومن فرحتي قلت هسميها شعاع اقصد الحصان وهو حصان مش فرس يعني ذكر مش انثى وراسي والف سيف الا واسميها شعاع مع انه حصان وابويه يقول انتي هبله واخواني كمان المهم حدثت مشاده كلاميه بيني وبين اخويه قلت اسميه شعاع وهو يقول اسميه اصيل لانه ذكر وقعدنا نتخانق واخينا الحصان بيسمعنا وقعدنا نصرخ على بعض فجا بابا واخدني على قد عقلي وقال خلاص اسمه شعاع وانا مبسوطه اني انتصرت على اخويه   ::   ::  ورحت اعمل زي الافلام اجي جمب الحصان والاعبه وعايشه الدور  ::  
وتاني يوم جينا للمخيم دخلت على الحصان
وحدثت المفاجأه
ان الحصان مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات
اخويه قال تستاهلي كله منك جرحتي رجولته تسميه على اسمك وهو راجل اهو مات مو القهر
بس مش ده هو الموقف
الموقف هو

العيد اللي فات قلت لبابا يأجر لي حصان ساعه بس عشان نفسي اركبه
ومرضيش قال اخاف ليحصلك حاجه وقعدت اقنعه بطريقتي الخاصه لحد ماوافق
ولما جبنا الحصان اخويا قال محدش يركب إلا معايا انتوا متعرفوش وانا طلعت وقلت لا ياحبيبي انا هركب لوحدي واتخانقنا وقلت لبابا واعيط قلت انت جايبه ليه ولا ليه المهم بعدين قال خلاص اركبي بس بالراحه عليه واخويه كان ماسك الحبل وانا راكبه لوحدي وركبت عادي  ::shit::   وفجأه ضربت الحصان برجلي بس مش اوي الا وهو راح راكض بيه وانا بصرخ الحقوني واعيط والنقاب طار والحجاب طار وطلعت من المخيم مبشوفش حاجه من سرعته ورحت دخلت على مخيم عائلي ووقف الحصان وانا من الخضه اول ماوصلت ليهم اغمي عليى ووصل ابويا بالعربيه واخدني وبعد ماصحيت لقيت سيرتي على كل لسان واخويه مبطلش ضحك   ::   ::  وتريقه عليه   ::   ::  
ودلوقتي لما بشوف اي حصان بسلم عليه بس من بعيد لبعيد....بس نفسي اركب حصان......مبتوبش ههههه

----------


## وردة فلسطين

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه

في الحقيقة يا اسيرة انا قريت تقريبا كل مواقفك
وضحكت كتير

بس معرفش ليه الموقف ده بالذات ضكتله اكتر من اي موقف تاني

ربنا يكون معاكي
 ::

----------


## ديدي

هههههههههههههه
حلوة يا شعاع تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها ::  
دى اخرة اللى يلعب مع الاسد قصدى الحصان ::   ::  
ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههه
والله العظيم موقف جامد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تستاهلى يا شعاع
بقى فى حصان فى الدنيا اسمه شعاع هههههههههههههه
الحمد لله ربنا ستر

مادام ما بتعرفيش تسوقيه بتركبيه ليه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرتينى وانا صغير كنت دايما لما اروح عندنا فى البلد
كان عند جدى الله يرحمه عجله بس كانت كبيره اوى وانا كان لسه عندى ست سنين وكنت لما اركبها ما اطولش الارض
فا كنت باحب اسوقها فى الشارع بتاعنا كنت احط حجر فى اول الشارع وحجر فى اخر الشارع
علشان انزل عليه واغير اتجاه العجله وبعدين اركب تانى
المهم طبعا ما كنتش اعرف اختراع الفرامل دا من الاساس هههههه
المهم ماشى فى الشارع لقيت فاجاه قدامى صف من البنى ادمين وسادين الشارع
ومالقتش الحجر اللى بانزل عليه
طب اعمل ايه يا اما اخش فيهم يا اما اخش فى المعجنه
والمعجنه دى اختراع فلاحى لقوالب الطوب
انهم بيجيبوا طينه كتير اوى ويعملوها زى حفره ويحطوا عليها ميه ويسيبوها تتخمر وبعدين يشكلوها على هيئه طوب ويبنوا بيه
المهم استعملت الفرامل وكنت لسه هاخش فى الناس
وطبعا انا مش طايل الارض والدنيا ضلمه
ونزلت ههههههههههههه بس مش على الارض
نزلت فى قلب المعجنه ههههههههههههههههه  :: 
وكنت طالع نصى طين ونصى التانى بنى ادم
وطبعا عياط من اول الشارع  لاخره ههههههههه  :: 
ابويا قعد يضحك هوا وجدى الله يرحمه وانا باقلوه يا بابا مش عارف مين اللى شال الطوبه والله لو شوفتوه هاموتوه
ههههههههههههههههه
وفى مواقف تانيه اشد بس هاقولها بعدين
ادعولى اخلص امتحاناتى وانا اجيب كل المواقف
هههههههههههههههههه
ويجعلوا عاااامر
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> في الحقيقة يا اسيرة انا قريت تقريبا كل مواقفك
> وضحكت كتير
> 
> بس معرفش ليه الموقف ده بالذات ضكتله اكتر من اي موقف تاني
> 
> ربنا يكون معاكي


شرف ليه ياورده فلسطين انك تقرأي مواقفي......بس بلاش فضايح ههههههههههههههههههه

مهو الموقف ده منيل انيل من المنيلين اللي قبله

تسلمي وشكرا على مرورك

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> هههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا شعاع تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها 
> دى اخرة اللى يلعب مع الاسد قصدى الحصان  
> ههههههههههههههههه


أهلا ياديدي

منا هاكل غيرها طول منا ماشيه ورا دماغي المعفن هههههههههههههههههههه

تسلمي 

تحياتي

اسيرة الخيل اقصد الصبر

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههه
> والله العظيم موقف جامد
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تستاهلى يا شعاع
> بقى فى حصان فى الدنيا اسمه شعاع هههههههههههههه
> الحمد لله ربنا ستر
> 
> مادام ما بتعرفيش تسوقيه بتركبيه ليه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه


نعم .....أنا حرّه مزاجي.........هههههههههههههههه الأخت عاوزه تتخانق  ::  
لا بجد لاني بحب الخيل اوي  ومش هسمي شعاع تاني كفايه اللي حصل
ده هو حتى مفكرش يودعني الوداع الأخير
طب حتى يستنى اركبوا بعدين يتوكل على الله
خلاص راح وراحت ايامه فكرتني بشبابي يامظلووووم ههههههههههههههههههه :: 



> فكرتينى وانا صغير كنت دايما لما اروح عندنا فى البلد
> كان عند جدى الله يرحمه عجله بس كانت كبيره اوى وانا كان لسه عندى ست سنين وكنت لما اركبها ما اطولش الارض
> فا كنت باحب اسوقها فى الشارع بتاعنا كنت احط حجر فى اول الشارع وحجر فى اخر الشارع
> علشان انزل عليه واغير اتجاه العجله وبعدين اركب تانى
> المهم طبعا ما كنتش اعرف اختراع الفرامل دا من الاساس هههههه
> المهم ماشى فى الشارع لقيت فاجاه قدامى صف من البنى ادمين وسادين الشارع
> ومالقتش الحجر اللى بانزل عليه
> طب اعمل ايه يا اما اخش فيهم يا اما اخش فى المعجنه
> والمعجنه دى اختراع فلاحى لقوالب الطوب
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه ::  ::  :: 

ربنا يوفقك ويوفقني ويوفق كل الطلبه ونرتاح من هم الامتحانات اللي قرفانا 

ومستنين مواقفك يامظلوووم

تحياتي
أسيرة الصبر

----------


## مظلوووم

> هههههههههه
> اكيد زعلت
> ازاى تشيشى قدامها من غير ما تعزمى عليها بنفس مش عيب دى ام برضوا
> هههههههههههههههههه بهزر يا باشا واوعى تزعل
> وخدى الموقف ده
> كنا طالعين من ماده الاستاتيكا والرياضه البحته فى الكليه
> والامتحان كان زى الزفت
> كان تسع اسئله حليت حوالى تلت تربع سؤاال من التسعه
> وكان كل اصحابى نفس النظاماللى جاوب سؤال واللى جاوب نص كده يعنى
> ...


الموقف دا لن انساه مدى حياتى
ودا كمان



> هههههههههههه
> الموقف ده حصلى وانا فى تالته ثانوى
> اقول ايه ولا ايه بس
> كنا طالعين نصطاد فى الغيطان
> عصافير وكده
> بنصطاد قبل المغرب بشويه تكون العصافير نامت او عششت
> بحيث نضرب العش ويقع ونمسك العصافير قبل ما تطير
> المهم
> لقينى عش حلو كبير
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرتونى بايام زماااااااان
اللى بعدوووووووووووووا
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## ديدي

هههههههههههههههه
والله انت مش ممكن يا مظلوم
انا موت من الضحك

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> الموقف دا لن انساه مدى حياتى
> ودا كمان
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فكرتونى بايام زماااااااان
> اللى بعدوووووووووووووا
> انووووووووووبيس


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههه

مواقف الكليه حاجه حلوه لما تفتكرها تضحك على نفسك ::   ::  


استنوني بعد الامتحانات بالمواقف المستخبيه ::  

تحياتي ::

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

::  السلام عليكم  ::   ::  ازيكم يا جماعه وحشتونى ::  النهارده هقولكم على موقف حصل ليه فى الكويت واضحكى فى سرك يا اسيرة لو سمحتى بحمد الله جالى عقد عمل فى الكويت فى احدى شركات التحصيل وكنا مجموعه كبيره من الشباب من منطقه واحده المهم كانت من شروط الشركه انك تلبس بدله وجرافت وقالولنا ما تغيروش فلوس وما تجبوش معاكم فلوس احنا هنتصرف هناك المهم فعلا  لما رحنا كان المسؤل عنا كان معاه مبلغ من الدنانير يدفع لنا فى الباص اللى كنا بنركبه الموضوع ده كان فى شهر 10 والدنيا حر موت كنا بنمشى 10دقايق علشان نوصل لمحطه الباص فى يوم عطشت جدا قولت اشرب من ثلاجه المايه الى قدام المحطه وبعد ما شربت ابص ورايه ما فيش ولا واحد من المجموعه اللى معايا كلهم ركبوا الباص ومشوا طيب وانا أعمل ايه  ::   ::  انا ما فيه فى جابى فلس واحد وانا لسه فى اول ايام الشغل صاحب الشغل هيقول ايه :Confused:  طيب اعمل ايه وانا حتى ما اعرفش اى حد او اى حته او اى حاجه فى الديره قولت ما فيش غير حل واحد ::   ::  اركب الباص اللى جاى واقول للسائق انى ماعيش فلوس وفعلا ركبت الباص وعلى حظى السواق طلع هندى افهم فيه ما افهم فيه ابدا مش عايز يفهم والناس عماله تتفرج عليه واحد شيك بدله وجرافت ..... المهم ربنا بعتلى واحد صعيدى قالى بعد اذنك يا فندى انا هحل الموضوع انا قولت الحمد لله هيدفع حق التذكره لقيته بيقوله ( هدا ماكو فلوس ماكو مخ  , مخ مالهوا خراب يبى يروح دوام ..... ماكو مشكله حبيبي اوكيه ) فرد السواق اوكيه طبعا انا وشى راح الوان  ::  ودخلت الباص ومن يومها حرمت وقولت لازم امشى وفى جابي دنانيراسيره ترجملهم انت الجمله ما بين القوسين علشان انا محرج اترجمها ادام الله علينا الحب والود والاخاء ,,
 ::  علاء الدين  ::

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله جامد يا علاء
وتعيش وتاخد غيرها يا ريس
فى حد فى بلد غريبه يمشى من غير فلوس
هههههههههههههههههههه
ويجعلوا عااااااامر
انووووووووووووووبيس

----------


## ديدي

::   ::   ::  

حلوة يا علاء تعيش وتاخد غيرها
فى انتظار مواقفك القادمة.

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> هدا ماكو فلوس ماكو مخ , مخ مالهوا خراب يبى يروح دوام ..... ماكو مشكله حبيبي اوكيه


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ::  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه ::  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه ::  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ::  هههههههههههههههههههههههه ::  ههههههههههههه ::  ههههههههههههههههههه ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

أنا ضحكت بسري أهو  ::   ::   ::  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش محتاج ترجمه ديدي ومظلوووم فهموها هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خارج نطاق التغطيه

ازيك ياعلاء وحشتنا والحمدلله على سلامتك نورت القاعه

تحياي

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*الله يخليكى شكرا يا اسيره على السؤال والقاعه منور باهلها* 


> مش محتاج ترجمه ديدي ومظلوووم فهموها


*المشكله يا اسيره ان انا ما عرفتش معانها غير بعد فتره * *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه**أدام الله علينا الحب والود والاخاء* *,*
*,** علاء الدين *

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

موقف طازه لسه حاصل

امي ندهتلي عشان الغدا وانا مش عاوزه فنزلت وقلت فين اخواني فقالت راحوا الغدا معزومين عند خالتك ::   وانا طرت من الفرحه وطيراااااااااان رحت الدوانيه((مجلس الرجال)) علاءالدين يعرفها هههههههههه
اولا هقولكم شكلي عامل ازاي بس بلاش ضحك رجاءا ::  
يوم الخميس عندي هو يوم الزيت العالمي بحط بشعري زيييييت وعملاه عنقوصين يعني فارقاه من النص
ورحت عشان كنت عاوزه العب بلاي ستيشن كوره.........ولد مش بنت خخخخخخخخخخ ::  
فدخلت واتفاجأت باللي جوه كان ابويه وصديقه واخويه وابن خالتي
يادي الكسوف يادي الكسوف ::   انا منتبهتش لحد شغلت التلفزيون فابويه كح يعني ياهبله ياتنحه بصي وراكي
وشفت المصيبه وجري بره وصديق ابويا افتكرني الخدامه قال ميري ميري تعالي اخدي الصحن مسكين على نياته.....ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعدين جاء اخويه قالي يهبله على كبر عنيكي مشفتيش اربع رجاله ويضحك قال تستاهلي افتكرك خدامه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وجاء ابويه وفضحني قدام امي واخواتي وكلهم بنادوني مييييييييري :Frown:   خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
الحمدلله انها عدت على كده
تحياتي

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*كنتى قولتيله زين بابا زين الحين انا يجى* 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه* 

*انتى متعوده على الدوانيه مع الربع* 
*اضحك الله سنك يا ميرى قصدى يا شعاع* 
*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*أدام الله علينا الحب والود والاخاء* 
*,*
*,
 علاء الدين *

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*جييييييييين بابا

أه متعوده كل ماراحوا اروح والعب كوره بس مش بالشارع بالبلاي ستيشن خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

انا لسه بضحك على نفسي ولسه عرفت معنى هبله  هههههههههههههههههههههه

بس بابا لايسوي يضحك وازد

مع تحيات ما آنا خخخخخخخخخخخخ

أسيرة الصبر*

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تستاهلى علشان تبقى تاخدى بالك
هههههههههههههههههههههه
بس ما قولتليش بتحطى زيت قلى ولا تحمير هههههههههههه
بهرج معاك يا ريس اوعى تزعل هههههههههههه
بجد انتى مواقفك تحفه وما بتخلصش
تسلم ايدك يا رب
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااااامر
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

علاء الدين..........شفت لأني ضحكت عليك بقيت انا الهنديه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

مظلوم باشا........انا بحط الاتنين مع بعض عادي شعري بيستقبل اي حاجه ههههههههههههههه

في موقف حصلي امبارح بالسوق وده اعتبره فضيحه على مر تاريخي كله 
فضيحه بكل ماتحمله الكلمه من معنى
كنت رايحه السوق انا واختي الكبيره واخويا فدخلنا محل للعطور واخويا خرج بره المحل لأنه يعرف ان احنا لودخلنا المحل ده منخرجش منه فراح يتمشى حوالينا واختي شمت عطر رجالي وعجبها قالت ناخده لأخويا وقالت روحي اندهيله انا طلعت بره ملقيتش حد ودخلت قالت يمكن بالمحل اللي جمبينا وانا اصلا خوافه مطلعش لوحدي لوتقطعوني معرفش اخاف فقالتلي خلاص احرسي عند الباب لحد ماتلمحيه واندهيله فقلت ماشي وطلع شاب من المحل اللي جمبينا نفس شكل اخويا من ورا نفس الدشداشه والغتره وانا ماصدقت رحت جري وراه فقلت خليني اعمل فيه مقلب (لأنه هو صاحب مقلب الشريط الهندي اللي كتبت عنه فاكرينه)وهو طبعه محترم مش زي اخويا التاني عينه زايغه خخخخخخخخخخ فرحت وراه وقعدت امشي وراه انا قلتها بالكويتي بس هترجم بالمصري ياحلو ياجميل بس نظره وطبعا غيرت صوتي نظره منك ممكن وهو ماشي ستريت وانا زي الهبله المجنونه وراه واقول خلاص طب اكتبلي رقمك وهحطه بقلبي بعدين شفته مردش افتكرته اتكسف فرحت ماسكه ايده(انا متعوده ساعات لما اكلم اخويا احط مش ايدي ذراعي بذراعه) عملت كده وقلتله ياخواف ياجبان يا يا يا ولفيت شفت وشه طلع مش اخويه والله العظيم ده اللي حصل.......فقال لي خير اختي في حاجه والمصيبه انه ملتحي وشكله مؤدب وكان فيه ضحكه لأنه عرف اني بقصد اخويا..........طب اتكلم من الاول سايبني ارغي طول المده دي دلوقتي ياخد عني فكره ويقول دي منحرفه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ المهم انا بعدت كتييييييير عن المحل وبصراحه بعد الصدمه مش قادره امشي وكمان خايفه اني لوحدي فرحت جري عالمحل ومفيش حد والمصيبه الموبايل بتاعي مش معايه يعني يا لهوي ياخرابي وانا دمعتي بعيني والله خوافه بشكل وبعد ربع ساعه لمحت اخويا بس خفت اروح يطلع مش هو......وطلع هو وجا وقال انتي فين وانا عيطت قلتله كله منك انت السبب مش هكلمك وهو مش فاهم حاجه ولما رجعنا البيت طبعا انا هديت وهو جا عشان يراضيني صعبت عليه فقلتله الحكايه كلها قلت دلوقتي هيخبطني الدولاب خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ بس ضحك عليه ضحك مش طبيعي والله طلعت منه ضحكة رقاصه خخخخخخخخ والبيت كلهم اتجمع في حاجه مالك وابويا جا عندي قالي شعاع هو ماله ايه النكته اللي قلتيها ليه وانا اضحك وابكي واحنا الاتنين فصلنا عن الخدمه والجمهور ميعرفش حاجه
وبعدين الاخ الكريم فضحني بالبيت كله لا مش بس كده كمان قال لأبن خالتي لأنه صاحبه اوي وابن خالتي العزيز طيران لأخواته وخالتي وبنت خالتي بعتتلي رساله قالت تعيشي وتاكلي غيرها ووراها ضحكه كبيره
وعرفت ان فضيحتي بقت بجلاجل
طولت مش كده بس والله مش عارفه ليه دايما المواقف بتحصل لي انا بالذات من بين اخواتي بس لما افتكرها بضحك من كل قلبي
سلاااااااااااام

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا داخل النهارده اضحك عليكى بس يا شعاع
بجد مالكيش حل هههههههههههههههههه
وفكرتينى بموقف حصل معايا قريب من الموقف دا
كنت فى تانيه اعدادى وكنا فى الاجازه
كنت اخد العجله  من الصبح بدرى واطلع العب والف بيها وكدا
المهم كنت متعود دايما وانا بالعب بالعجله انى لو شفت ماما او بابا من بعيد مثلا وشايل شنطه
اجى من وراه بالعجله بسرعه واخطف الشنطه من ايده او من ايدها واطلع طيران بالعجله ههههههههههه
وهما عارفين الموضوع ده ونبهونى كتير انى ما اعملش كدا بس انا كنت عنيد هههههه
المهم طلعت فى يوم لقيت واحده شبه امى بالظبط ولابسه نفس الطقم بتاع ماما وماشيه فى الشارع
روحت طاير بالعجله ومن وراها وشادد الشنطه وجارى
المره دى سمعت صويت وصوت تانى خالص  غير صوت ماما بالف لقيتها بتقول حرامى ههههههههههههههه
وطبعا موت على نفسى من الرعب والناس اتلمت بس ستر ربنا انهم كانوا يعرفونى
وجيه جوز الست وعرف انا ابن مين واخدنى ورحنا على بيتنا علشان يتاكد انى ابن فلان هههههههه كان فاكرنى حرامى بجد
وقال لبابا هوا دا ابنك يا كابتن ابراهيم
بابا قالوه اه فى ايه قالوه دا حصل كذا كذا كذا
على قولت الراجل وهوا بيحكى ماما كانت معديه فى طرقه البيت ولابسه نفس اللبس ههههههههههه
وطبعا سوء الفهم اتحل والراجل قعد يضحك ومن ساعتها توبه من دى النوبه اعمل الحركه دى تانى هههههههههههههههههههههه
يا رب يكون عجبكم
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااااامر
انووووووووووووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ياحرااااااااااااااااااامي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## ديدي

والله يا شعاع انتى مالكيش حل مواقفك تجنن فى الاخر زيت وتطلعى ميرى كمان ههههههههههههههه

ومظلوم احمد ربنا انها ما انتهيتش فى القسم هههههههههه
استمروا فى انتظار مواقفكم دايما.

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

جايبالكم موقف لأختي الصغيره


المدرسه بتاعتهم قالتلهم 

ماهي الكواكب التسعه


واختي الفالحه على طول بدون تفكير قالت





كوكب زمرده



كوكب الرياضه


كوكب أكشن


بتاعت سبيس تووووووون

والمدرسه ضحكت عليها أوي وكل الصف

واختي اتكسفت على نياتها

والله لما قالتلي فطست عليها من الضحك هههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتي

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طالعه لاختها والله هههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر وما يسالهاش يقولها مين اكتشف قانون الجاذبيه واختك تقولوه المحقق كونان هههههههههههه
بجد انا ضحكت اوى واختك دمها خفيف
ومستنيييييييييييين تانى مواقف
اللى بعدووووووا
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## zizoYAzizo

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
انا بقى هقول على موقف حصلى من يوم يومين كده 
انا كنت قاعد فاضى كده وقلت لما ادخل المطبخ اعمل اى حاجه حلوه كده افاجى بيها العيله لما يرجعو( انا ولد بس بحب وقفه المطبخ يعنى لزوم الشئ وحب استطلاع ) المهم جه فى بالى ::   انى اعمل تورته صغيره وجبت الكتاب الى مكتوب فيه المقادير وبقيت احط بالزبط المقادير علشان تطله التورته حلوه وجبت الصانيه وفضيت فيها العجين ودخلتها الفرن وبعد الفتره المحدده للسوا بتاع التورته فتحت الفرن وببص بصه عابره على التورته وفاجئه لقيت التورته كشت خالص وبقت صغيره جدا قولت اسبها لما تبرد يمكن لسه ماريحتش من السخونيه ( تخاريف طبعا وثقة فالنفس ) ههههههههههههههههه المهم بردت ورحت علشان اشوفها تانى لقيتها كتله واحده ومش عايزه تتكسر ههههههههههههههههههه المهم استنيت لما امى جت وقلتلها على المصيبه الى انا عملتها دى المهم طلع انى حاطط بدل الدقيق نشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا  ::

----------


## mekyman

لحقيقة بمناسبة الامتحانات عندى موضوع ريحتة وحشة استحملوها شوية
كنت انا وصديقى دائما فى الامتحانات ايام ثانوى بنكون فى اخر اللجنة وكان دايما المراقبين يقفو جنبنا
وحاجة تزهق مش عارفين نتكلم ولا نسال بعض عن اى حاجة المهم تانى يوم لقيت صاحبى ميت من الضحك وبيقولى هجنن المراقب
تخيلو عمل اية
فضل ياكل بصل الصبح وغير كدة لبس شراب متغسلش بقالة سنة واول ما بدات اللجنة صاحبنا طلع رجلة من الحزاء وشم يا مراقب
والبصل اشتغل وبقت ريحة .................. المهم المراقب فعلا مقدرش يقف جنبنا واحنا ميتين من الضحك وبردة معرفناش نغش

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موقف جامد يا ميكى 
ههههههههه والله فكرتنى بنفسى يا ميكى ايام الثانوى
اهلا بيك يا ريس فى القاعه  ::   :: 
ومستنيين مواقف اكتر واكتر
اللى بعدووووووووووا
انووووووووووووبيس

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

ههههههههههههههههههه 
زيزو يا زيزو بصراحة موت على نفسى من الضحك 
ميكى 
موقف رهيب ههههههههههه 
أدام الله علينا الحب والود والاخاء 
,
,
علاء الدين

----------


## ضابط شرطة

ازيكم يا شباب 

بمناسبة الامتحانت جايبلكم حكاية صغنونة

المهم دخلنا اللجنه ووزعوا الورق وقعدنا المهم مراقب قاعد جنب واحد صاحبي فصاحبي بيقول للمراقب هو حضرتك منين قاله انا من الشرقية قاله - صاحبي -  اجدع ناس ، احسن من بتوع 00000 دول ا×××× و×××××ووووو ، قاله الاستاذ يا راجل ؟؟ 
صاحبي قاله والله ........ قاله الاستاذ طيب دا انا من االــ00000 بقى احنا ×××× ماشي :Confused:   يا سيدي ، وماتتصوروش وش صاحبي بقى عامل ازاي ::   ايه المصيبه اللي انا عملتها دي وقعتي وقعه سوده وشوية : بص ادامك يا بني انت 
انت يا ××× بص ادامك احسن ما خد ورقتك ، ماتتكلمش يا ××× هات الورقة دي ، وطول الامتحان الورقة مسحوبة والاستاذ سايق الغلاسة واخونا هاين عليه يعيط ::  


ف انتظار مواقفكم

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مين جاب سيره الشرقيه هنا هههههههههههههههههههه
ايه يا عم ظابط من اولها كدا داخل على الشراقوه ههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل يا افندم ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس بصراحه الولد ياعينى شكله اتقهر ويكسف خالص هههههههههه
يالا يعيش وياخد غيرها
وعايزين مواقف تانيه يا افندم ههههههههههههه
اللى بعدووووووووا
انووووووووووووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*السلامك عليكم

غباااااااار من زمان معديتش من هنا

جايبالكم موقفين

الموقف الأول بآخر امتحان جيت تعبانه وابن أخويه عمره 5 سنوات شافني صعبت عليه راح عاملي مساج براسي عند جبهتي 

فشافه ابن اختي وعمره 3 سنوات وحب يقلده راح ماسكني بمناخيري مسكرها وبيعمل مساج انا كنت مغمضه عيني وفجأه شفت نفسي اتكتم فقلت مالك بتعمل ايه قال ادلكك شكلي كان يضحك

والموقف التاني من أختي الهبله

هي بيتحب تبوسني من شفايفي وساعات انا بصدها فقلت انتي بتعمليكده ليه قلت أنا بحبك بالله بشفايفك خخخخخخخخخخخخخ  انا ضحكت ضحكه وعرفت ان البنت دي هبله طالعه لأختها ههههههههههههههههه

تحياتي*

----------


## وردة فلسطين

والله يا شعاع 
انا بحسدك

يعني من بعيد ولمجرد قراءة مواقفك الواحد ميثبتش من الضحك

فكيف يلي بتعيش هالمواقف

ربي يديم عليكي الصحة والضحكة

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*الغاليه روزالين

تحسديني على خيبتي ههههههههههههههه

والله المواقف هي اللي بتجيلي

ولما افتكرها اضحك من كل قلبي 

والحمدلله اني رسمت الضحكه على شفاهك

تحياتي*

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*الموقف ده حصل معايا من فتره* *لكن كنت خايف أقوله لحد يزعل* *لكن بعد أذنكم الزعل مرفوض* *طبعا أنتم عارفين أني بعمل مهندس صوت بدولة الكويت* *وفي يوم من الأيام كنت بكلم خطيبتي على النت وكان الكلام ده بعد أن* *أشتركت فى المنتدى بكام يوم كده وكنت أتصفح قاعة فك التكشيرة موضوع* *مواقف طريفة وشقية ....وغريبة  وكنت بقرأ لخطيبتي منها وكل شويه أقولها**أسمعي الموقف ده للاخت دي وأسمعي لها الموقف ده كمان والموقف ده كمان* *فقالت لي خطيبتي هي أسمها أيه قولت لها ..... ومن دولة ....... لقتها فجأة أتنرفزت  * *وقالت لي ماشي أقفل بقى وقفلت النت وماشت * *تفتكروا ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* *بس بعدها طبعا اتصالحنا  وفهمتها المنتدى عباره عن أخوات وخلتها تدخل بأسمي وتتصفح المنتدى وطبعا وافقت أنى أكمل فى المنتدى وقالت لي من أنزل مصر هشترك لها فى المنتدى وتكون صديقه لكم* *أدام الله علينا الحب والود والاخاء* *,**,** علاء الدين *

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههه

شكلي عرفتها مين

ويحقلها تزعل وده دليل على حبها ليك ابسط ياعم

يارب يديم المحبه بينكم وتكملوا على خير

تقبل تحياتي

هريسه*

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*وانا مش عارف اقصدك ايه بهريسه* 
*أنهو هريسه بالظبط الهريسه اللى عندنا ولا اللي عندكم* 
*لو اللي عندكم يبقى انت شاطره جدا وعرفتي قصدي* 

*أدام الله علينا الحب والود والاخاء* 
*,*
*,*
* علاء الدين*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*أنا عرفت قصدك وبعدين ليه تقول خايف حد يزعل كلامك ميزعلش بتاتا

وهريسه يعني أسيره بس بالمقلوب هههههههههه*

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*هههههههههههههههههه* 
*شكرا يا اسيرة* 
*تقبلى تحياتى* 

*أدام الله علينا الحب والود والاخاء* 
*,*
*,*
* علاء الدين*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*العفو ياعلاءالدين

وموقفك يضحك ههههههههههههههه

أضحك الله قلبك*

----------


## أتر الندى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه علاء ربنا يسعدكم

----------


## عاشقة السراب

هااااااااااي يا جماعة.
انا حأقولكم موقف هو اول ما حصل ما كنش يضحك ::  بس لما افتكره هلا بوقع على نفسي من الضحك.
احنا عندنا في الأردن نتيجة الثانوية بتطلع مرتين...مرة في الفصل الأول ومرة في الفصل التاني...
واختكم بالله كانت متنيلة على عينها السنة دي وبتقدم توجيهي.. ::  .
فلم جت النتيجة تطلع الفصل الأول،وده كان في 10\2\2005
اخوي اللي بيدرس بأمريكا اقترح انه هو اللي يجيبلي اياها من النت علشان بيكون الضغط عندهم اقل... 
والنتيجة ظهرت بعلامات واحنا اللي مفروض نحسب المعدل
فجه اخوي يتكرم ويحسبلي معدلي
وهو ما بيعرف هي العلامة من كام...
فعمل ايه؟؟؟؟
الثقافة العامة علامتها من 50 وكنت جايبة 49...قام المحروس حسبهالي 49 من 100....يعني راسبة في المادة...
الأحياء علامتها 110 وكنت جايبة 107...وحضرته حسبها 107 من 200...ناجحة بكم علامة...
وكده حسب  كل علاماتي لحد ما طلع معدلي
ما شاء الله....ما شاء الله
54% وراسبة بمادتين... ::  
وطبعا هو زعل وقرر يتبرى من اخوته لي...لأني حمارة ::  
وبعتلي ايميل بيه العلامة مع ملحق من الشتائم
وانا طبعا لما شفتها اغمى علي...
قامت اختي حسبت معدلي صح...وطلع كام؟؟
94% 
شفته كنت مظلومة ازاي

المهم انا تعلمت من يومها اني ما اطلبش من حد حاجة
واعتمد على نفسي واجيب علامتي بإيدي :: 


ان شاء الله ما اكون طولت عليكم

----------


## مظلوووم

> هااااااااااي يا جماعة.
> انا حأقولكم موقف هو اول ما حصل ما كنش يضحك بس لما افتكره هلا بوقع على نفسي من الضحك.
> احنا عندنا في الأردن نتيجة الثانوية بتطلع مرتين...مرة في الفصل الأول ومرة في الفصل التاني...
> واختكم بالله كانت متنيلة على عينها السنة دي وبتقدم توجيهي.. .
> فلم جت النتيجة تطلع الفصل الأول،وده كان في 10\2\2005
> اخوي اللي بيدرس بأمريكا اقترح انه هو اللي يجيبلي اياها من النت علشان بيكون الضغط عندهم اقل... 
> والنتيجة ظهرت بعلامات واحنا اللي مفروض نحسب المعدل
> فجه اخوي يتكرم ويحسبلي معدلي
> وهو ما بيعرف هي العلامة من كام...
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اولا نقولك الف مبروووووك وعاوزين الحاجه الساقعه ههههههههههههههههه
ثانيا بقولك الف شكر على انك ضحكتينا دا اولا
وعلشان نشطتى الموضوع ده علشان فعلا ما حدش دخله من زماااااااااااااااان
اهلا بيكى يا عاشقه فى فك التكشيره
وان شاء الله انا كمان اجيب موقفين حلوين
ويجعلوا عاااااااامر
انوووووووووووبيس

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

موقف حصل كده من خمس سنين واختى لسه مفكرانى بيه دلوقتى 

بعد التخرج كنت شغال فى شركه نسيج ::   فى الصباح وبعد الظهر كنت شغال فى صيدليه  ::  

طبعا الاثنين مالهومش دعوة ببعض لكن اكل العيش بقه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ::  

جيه علينا رمضان واتفقت انا وشويه من اصحابى اللى معايا فى الشارع 

ان احنا نعتكف فى الجامع القريب من البيت العشره الاواخر من شهر رمضان وانا وفقت 

المهم كنت بروح الشغل الساعه 6.30الصبح يعنى اصلى الفجر واجهز نفسى وامشى وكنت برجع 

من الشركه الساعه 3 العصر اروح على الصيدليه لحد اذان المغرب

 وبعدين اروح افطر واصلى الترويح وارجع على الصيدليه لحد الساعه 1.30 بالليل طبعا علشان رمضان 

المهم اروح على الجامع القيهم بيصحوا علشان صلاة التهجد :Confused:   كده يعنى ما فيهاش نوووووووم 

نصلى التهجد ونتسحر ونصلى الفجر وابدأ نفس الدوره من تانى وفضلت على الحال ده لمده اسبوع 

لحد ما جيه يوم كنت واقف بصلى وكان الامام بيصلى من سورة البقره بعدين خير اللهم اجعله خير 

انا من كتر التعب ::   نمت وانا واقف بصلى والامام وصل لحد ايه الحج اللى فى سوره البقره 

{ ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا فضلا من ربكم فاذا افضتم من عرفات فذكروا الله عند المشعر الحرام واذكروه كما هداكم وان كنتم من قبله لمن الضالين } 


طبعا انا صحيت على كلمة الضالين روحت قايل بكل قووووووووه اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـن 

وطبعا كانت فضيحتي بجلاجل فى الجامع ::   والشارع  ::  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله كانت ايام حلوه 


تقبلوا تحيتي 

أدام الله علينا الحب والود والاخاء 
,
,
 ::  علاء الدين  ::

----------


## مظلوووم

> موقف حصل كده من خمس سنين واختى لسه مفكرانى بيه دلوقتى 
> 
> بعد التخرج كنت شغال فى شركه نسيج فى الصباح وبعد الظهر كنت شغال فى صيدليه  
> 
> طبعا الاثنين مالهومش دعوة ببعض لكن اكل العيش بقه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  
> 
> جيه علينا رمضان واتفقت انا وشويه من اصحابى اللى معايا فى الشارع 
> 
> ان احنا نعتكف فى الجامع القريب من البيت العشره الاواخر من شهر رمضان وانا وفقت 
> ...


يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااه
اخيرا حد دخل يعمر الموضوع 
ومين البشمهندس علاء ههههههههههههههههههههه
وحشتنا يا زعيم والله وموقفك جااااااااااااامد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس برضوا ربنا قال ولنفسك عليك حق يا عم علاء
ربنا يجعلك من المقربين ليه ويجازيك خيرا يا رب
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااامر بيك يا هندسه
انوووووووووووووبيس

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

ههههههههههههههههههه

والله انت كمان وحشني جدا يا محمد وكل المنتدى وحشني جدا 

وانا عارف انى مقصر بس ظروف الشغل 000ادعيلى 

والموقف ده لكا كنا لسه صغيرين بعد التخرج والواحد كان فى شويه صحه 

اما دلوقتى خلاص راحت علينا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

تقبل تحيتي  
أدام الله علينا الحب والود والاخاء 
,
,
 ::  علاء الدين  ::

----------


## وردة النيل

::   ::  اذيك انت عامل ايه فينك انا بقالى اد ايه معرفش حاجةعن مواقفك اعلمكم ان هذا الاستاذهو اخى اذى يكبرنى وانا والله اللى فكرته بالموقف ده ده مواقفه كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررر ربنا يجيبوه لنا بالسلامه  ::  مع السلامه اختككككككككككككككككككككككك 
ورده النيل ادام الله بيننا الحب والود والاخاء  ::   ::  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مداح القمر

ربنا يتقبل يا عم علاء

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

> اذيك انت عامل ايه فينك انا بقالى اد ايه معرفش حاجةعن مواقفك اعلمكم ان هذا الاستاذهو اخى اذى يكبرنى وانا والله اللى فكرته بالموقف ده ده مواقفه كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررر ربنا يجيبوه لنا بالسلامه  مع السلامه اختككككككككككككككككككككككك 
> ورده النيل ادام الله بيننا الحب والود والاخاء   هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يا بنتى هو انت ورايه ورايه ورايه ارحمينى بقى 

دا انت سبتلك مصر بحاله تيجي ورايا المنتدى يعنى اروح فين يعنى 

لا والله انا بهزر >>>>> اصلى نازل اجازه قريب لأضرب ولا حاجه هههههههههههههههههه 

اهلا بيك فى المنتدى 

تقبلى تحياتى 

أدام الله علينا الحب والود والفراخ ههههههههههههههههههه 
,
,
 ::  علاء الدين  ::

----------


## وردة النيل

لا متخافش مفيش ضرب ولا حاجة فى فلكه بس تعالى انت وانت ملكسش دعوه ثم انت عارف انا بطلت العض هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههه ادام الله علينا الحب والود والاخاء

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

> ربنا يتقبل يا عم علاء


اهلا بيك يا مداح معنا فى المنتدى 

وشكرا على مرورك الكريم 

تقبل تحيتي 

أدام الله علينا الحب والود والاخاء 
,
,
 ::  علاء الدين  ::

----------


## مظلوووم

اهلا بيكى معانا يا ورده اخت استاذنا الفاضل علاء  ::   :: 
ويارب تستمتعى معانا فى المنتدى وتفيدى وتستفيدى
يالا عاوزين نسمع مواقف ليكى انتى مش للهندسه ههههههههههههههه
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااامر بيكم كلكم
اخوووووووكم
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## sea_wolf

السلام عليكم 
هحكلكم  عن موقف  حصل معايا من زمان اوى  
زمان وانا صغير  فى  سن الطفول(9سنين )-فى السويس -  كانت عندنا  بنت جرانا جميلة اوى خالص  مالص -وكنت متفق  انا ومامتها انى اجوزها - هى صح كانت اكبر منى  تقريبا بعشر سنين - بس هى وافقت ومامتها وافقت - وكنت علشان احوش المهر بتاعها  كل  يوم اخد مصروفى واروح ادية لام جارتنا دى -- وهى بقا تدينى الى فيه النصيب - كيكة -رز بلبن - اى حاجة والسلام - على اساس انى لما اكبر  ابقى حوشت المهر --  ( مكنتش اعرف الاتفاقية الى بين ام جارتنا (حماتى ) وتيتا - اتارى  تيتا متفقة هى وحماتى - ان تيتا تدينى المصروف وانا ادية لحماتى وحماتى تدية لتيتا تانى - يعنى دايرة مفرغه  بلف  فيها -- المهم  عدة الايام والزمان وكبرت  وسافرت الغردقة -- وبنت جارتنا دى  اجوزت بس انا مكنتش موجود ساعه الفرح - وسافرت مع جوزها اسكندرية  ولفت الايام - وجات تحضر فرح اخوها - وانا شوفتها فى الفرح بس ساعتها كنت خلاص كبرت  وكان عمرى تقريبا 16او 17 سنة   - كانت  قاعدة  ومعاها بنت وولد صغيرين وفى راجل قاعد جنبها  كدة معرفهوش - المهم انا رحت سلمت عليها  وبصتلها  جامد كدة  وقلتلها - اهلا يا خاينة تسبينى وتجوزى غيرى -- طيب انا عايز المهر الى كنت بحوشو--ولسه مكملتش  كلامى  ولقيت الراجل الى جنبها دة وشو احمر وادى الوان وقام عايز يتخانق معايا -- اتارية جوزها وانا معرفش ::   -- وفين وفين لحد ما   فهمته الحكايه __  وبصلى وضحك ::  

الحمد لله الموضوع عدى على خير من غير ضرب - او اصابات  ::

----------


## حتة سكرة

*هااااي*
*في موقف متهيألي دموا خفيف حصل لأبن خالو الصغير وعمرة 6 سنين حصل أية ياسيدي وما ستك ألا أنا*
*رحت أنا وماما وأخواتي نعمل عمرة في مكة وكان معانا خالو وأولادو المهم*
*نزلنا يوم نصلي المغرب في الحرم المكي بعد ماصلاة المغرب خلصت الأمام قال (( الصلاة على الأموات يرحمكم الله )) طبعا كلنا صلينا ماعادا عمر أبن خالو بعد ما خلصنا صلاة سألني أزاي بنصلي على الميت قلتلو يكبِّر المصلي على الميت خمس تكبيرات* 
*التكبيرة الأولىيقول الشهادتين ، وبعدين يكبّر التكبيرة الثانية ويصلي على النبي (ص ) وآله (ع ) ، ثم يكبّر التكبيرة الثالثة ويدعو للمؤمنين والمؤمنات ، ثم يكبّر التكبيرة الرابعة ويدعو للميت ، ثم يكبِّر التكبيرة الخامسة بس قالتلو ها يا عمر فهمت أزاي قالي فهمتها جدا*
*المهم راح الأستاذ الفلحوص عمر  يصلي العشاء مع الرجالة يعني مع بابا وخالو وباقي الولاد وبعد ماصلو العشاء الأمام قال (( الصلاة على الأموات يرحمكم الله )) طبعاَ الأستاذ عمر النبيهة أتفلحص وراح قال للناس الي قاعدين في المسجد أنا حقولكم تصلو أزاي صلاة الميت راح خالو قالو قول عشان يعني عيل صغير وحرام يكسفوا راح الأستاذ قال اية قال كل حاجة صح زي ما قلتهالو وجاء عند التكبيرة الرابعة وبعلو صوتو في الحرم بيقول في التكبيرة الرابعة بقى يا جماعة لازم تدعو على الميت وهيا المفروض تدعو للميت طبعا الي كانو قاعدين وسمعوة فطسوا من الضحك علية وهوااا يا عيني عمال يقول فية أية بتضحكو لية*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

عشت مع هذا الموضوع الطويل الجميل الممتع وإستمتعت معكم بجميع مواقفه وضحكت من قلبي 

لكم كل الحب  ::  

يحضرني الآن قصه سمعتها أتذكرها ولا أتذكر مصدرها

رجل سوري نزل القاهرة لأحد أصدقائه يقضي معه عدة أيام وكان هذا السوري خفيف الظل لايمل أحد من حديثه أو مجالسته ...
وحدث مره اثناء تجوالهما لاحظ السوري يافطة مكتوب عليها
إيلي بيضا

وهو إسم صاحب المحل ومكتوبه بالخط الكبير وباقي التفاصيل بخط صغير وصديقنا السوري لم يقرأ سوى تلك الجملة وهنا عبر عن دهشته وقال مستنكراً


وشو فيها ....  ::  

 أنا إيلي بيت ملك .... أكتب عليه إيلي بيت ملك  ::

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه
حلوه جدا يا دراجون شادو
واهلا بيك معانا فى قاعه المفرفشين
ويجعلوا عااااااااااامر
انوووووووووووووبيس

----------


## بنت مصر

أجمل موقف سمعته قريب جدا كان لطفل عنده 4 سنين واخوه عنده 7 سنين 
صحي من النوم بيحكي لمامته حلم شافه وبيقول لها انا شفت في الحلم عفريت
وقال لاخوه احكي لها على اللي حصل بقا .. فأخوه قاله أنا معرفش 
قاله ما تكذبش انت كنت معايا انت واختي يلا قول بقا ههههههههه


تحياتي

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه المواقف الجامدة دى تسلم ايدبكم

عجبنى قوى الموقف بتاع بسنت

تسلم ايديكم يا جماعة كلكم

وسلامــــــــــى

----------


## Dragon Shadow

مظلووم عضونا المتألق دائماً أنت اللى منور الدنيا والله وبعدين أنا مفرفش وكوووووووول جداً والله بس يمكن النشا اللى أنت شايفه مش حقيقي وطبعا فى الحياه العادية بأتكلم عادي مش زى مابكتب ومش ممكن يعدي يوم من غير ماأفرفش الحمد لله وبصراحه ليك حق تفتكرني مِنَشْي عشان صورتي اللى انا حاططها في الملف الشخصي  ::  أصل أنا كنت قبل ماأتصورها كنت شارب نشا كتير عشان كنت عايز صوره رسمي الصوره دى أخدتها من سنه تقريباً ودلوقت الحمد لله بطلت أشرب نشا وثاني حاجه توحيلك بالنشا إستخدامي للغة العربية حينما أكتب وأسلوبي الذي أحاول أن أجعله محترماً محكماً بس صدقني كل ماأحاول أكتب بالعاميه يدخل كلام في الوسط غصب عني وبيطلع الحوار شكله ملخبط بس أقولك هأحاول دلوقت وربنا يستر  ::  أحكيلكو موقف تحفه حصللي أفتكرته بعد ماعصرت دماغيبس معلش هاأطول وأرغي كتير وياريت تستحملوني والفرفشه ماتقلبش بملل بس خليكوا معايا للآخر وتخيلوا الموضوع وان شاء الله مافيش ملل  ::  أنا من الشرقيه ومره جالى واحد قريبي من القاهره ماجاش الشرقيه قبل كده وجالى بعد المغربيه كده وقعدنا شويه وفهمت أنه جاى عشان يزور أخته المتزوجه بالشرقيه وطالما وصل الشرقيه يبقى لازم يعدي (ملحوظه : أخته كانت متجوزه من 7 سنين وهو عمره ماجه الشرقيه ولا زارها )المهم قعدنا شويه وجالى صاحبي الانتيم وقعد معانا شويه وصمم نشرب عنده القهوه ونقعد معاه شويه أصله عشري جداً ومافيش داعي أحكي عليه عشان كل اللى هايقرا اصلاً هايفتكر أني رغاى (حتى شوف الصفحه قد إيه) ::  وبتكلم كتير مع أني بأحاول بس أوصف الموضوع صح عشان التخيل ... ماعلينا ...المهم رحنا معاه وقعدنا شويه وشربنا شاى والذي منه وبنرغي وكلام من ده ... بس طول الوقت كان قريبي ده مش مظبوط وكأن حاجه واجعاه بس هو صابر ومداري عشان الجو  :Confused:  طبعاً أنا ملاحظه  ::  وحسيت أن بطنه واجعاه جداً من حركات وشه .... المهم شويه وسمعنا صراخ وعويل بالعماره في الدور اللى تحتينا وعرفنا أن صاحب العماره مات وبدأ والد صاحبي وهو شيخ محترم بالنزول وعمل اللازم .......شويه وبقى تحت العماره شوية كراسي وناس واقفه وناس قاعده وحكايه ...-----------نرجع بقى لقريبي اللى لسه واخد بالي منه رغم الربكه اللى حصلت وحالة الوفاه وكانت حالته بتتنيل زياده وطبعا سألته أكتر أنت كويس ؟  :Confused:  وهو يقول تمام مافيش حاجه ... هو في ظروف أحسن من اللى أحنا فيه  ::  حسينا انا وخالد أنه فهم أننا ممكن نفتكر أن وشه شؤم وخالد صاحبي حساس وبدأ يحكي أن الراجل عيان من زمان وربنا رحمه وخفف عنه وكلام من ده شويه وأتأكدت أنه كأنه عايز يرجع (يتقيأ) ....  ::  بصيت فى الأوضه لقيت على جنب كيس كبير جواه حتت قماش بدل خالد هايفصلها وفوق الكيس رصه من الملابس المكويه لسه المكوجي جايبها ...الشباك بتاع الأوضه اللى أحنا فيها في الدور الثالث تحته بالظبط مدخل العماره وطبعا كراسي على الجنبين وناس ملمومه على حالة الوفاه ووالد خالد يقف معهم ويتقبل العزاء ....قريبى بقى فاض بيه وفجأه لقيته بيبص حواليه يدور على مكان يرجع فيه طبعا مالقيش حته قام لف ضهره للشباك وقال أيه هايرجع من الشباك  ::  وطبعاً هاتنزل على الناس وتبقى فضيحه  :: طبعاً أنا جاهز من بدري ...  ::  فى لحظه سحبت الكيس وفضيته ومسكت دماغه من الشباك ودخلتها في قلب الكيس وطبعا هو ماصدق وجاب اللى بطنه ... وحالة صمت رهيبه بعد هذه اللحظات ..لمينا نفسينا وخالد أخد الكيس رماه بسريه جامده نظراً للحرج الذي تعرض له قريبي وقد طلب أن يحتفظ بالكيس ليرميه بمعرفته ولكن خالد هداه وقاله ماحدش هايحس بحاجه وقام خالد وجاب قزازة ميه كبيره ومناديل وكيس تاني دون أن يجعل أمه وأخته الشعور بشيئ عشان الراجل يتظبط وننزل وكان يتصرف كاللصوص لدرجة أن أمه أفتكرته زعلان على المتوفي وبدأت تواسيه وهو طبعاً مش عايز يكلم حد لزوم السريه وعدم الفضيحه ... طبعا هنا في مشكله اني لازم أسلم على الناس وأحنا خارجين من باب العماره والبشر الملمومه قدام العماره وطبعا كان شكلنا مش مظبوط من المفاجآت المتتاليه وعملنا زى مانكون شاربين حاجه من عدم التركيز  ::  ...المهم نزلنا وكنت في المقدمه وخالد ورايا وقريبي ورا خالد وأخترت طابور معين قلت أسلم عليه باليد بعد السلام عليكم للجميع وأخلع أنا وخالد وقريبي وكده ..آخر الطابور اللى هاأسلم عليه كان إبن المتوفي الكبير وكنت عرفت أنه على طول شارب خمرا وسكران من حكاوي خالد لما كنا بنبص من الشباك وأساله على اللى واقف في الطابور بتاع أخد العزا ..المهم نزلنا وبدأت اسلم على الطابور وأقول البقاء لله ولغاية كده كل شيئ تمام ويتم بشكل آلي لعدم التركيز وهم ورائي يفعلون مثلي ...لغاية ماوصلت لآخر الصف وبأسلم على أبن المتوفي إياه ...حطيت إيدي في أيده وبأبص في عنيه لقيتها حمرا وشكله غريب ماتعرف أن كان زعلان وبيعيط ولا سكران  :Confused:  وطبعا كنت واخد معلومه من شويه  ::  لقيت نفسي بدل ماأقوله البقاء لله زى ماقلت للأغراب عن المتوفي طول الطابور !قلتله إيه ياجماعه .... قلتلهمساء الفل  ::  مش دى المشكله  ::  المشكله أنه رد عليا -رد عليا قال إيه ...قاللي مساء العسل  ::   ::   ::  ::

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
موقف جميييييييييييييييييييييييل

----------


## waeltk

كنت انا و اتنين اصحابي واقفين في اشاره بعربيه بعدين جت وقفت جمبنا بنت جامده قوي كانت بتسوق و مامتها جنبها بس كانت اموره موووت قاعنا كلنا نبصلها وكان في جنبها من الناحيه التانيه راجل ومراتو الراجل قعد يبصلها بردو ومراتو تزعقلو اصل البنت كانت مش ممكن بعدين شويه لقينا صوت زمارات كتير كانت الاشاره فتحت وكل الناس الي قدامنا وقدام الراجل مشيو و مفضلش عيرنا والبنت كانت عربيتها وقفت واحنا بنبوص والشارع كلو واقف ورانا يزمرلنا زمخدناش بالنا غير لاما الناس الي ورانا كانو هينزلو يضربونا 
بس الحمد لله عربيه البنت اشتغلت ومشيت ولاقينا نفسنا بنبص للراجل الي قاعد الناحيه التانيه هو ومراتو عينيه جت فعنينا وضحكنا ومشينا كان منظرنا غريب والناس بتزمرلنا واحنا والراجل ولا احنا هنا

----------


## gersymoon

*أنا أول مرة أشارك فى هذا الموضوع .... بعد أن شدنى إليه و قلت لازم أشارك أنا كمان .... إشمعنى أنا يعني ...؟؟؟!!! * 

*- كنت فى المدرسة وقتها و أنا كنت ماجليش الجدرى و فوجئت أن فى بنت معايا فى المدرسة جالها و بالرغم من ذلك جائت إلى المدرسة ...*

*فأنا أصابنى الهلع و جريييييتتتت إلى المدرسين أقول لهم إلحقوووننىىىىىىى ...  و قالوا لى بمجرد أن تأتى دكتورة المدرسة سنبعتها لتفحص هذه الفتاه ... فهدأت بعد الشىء و ذهبت الفصل ...*

*و إذا بى أفاجأ ان الفتاه ما بها شي و لا حتها حباية جدرى واحدة .... و إذا بالفصل كله يقول لى .... " تعيشى و تخدى غيرها ... النهاردة 1 إبرييل  " فما كان على إلا إنى ثرت   و قلت لهم ماذا أفعل مع الدكتورة إللى هتيجى بعد شوية ...؟؟؟!!!* 

*وإذا بالدكتورة تدخل و لا تجد شى على الفتاه و تسأل عن البنت التى أبلغت هذا البلاغ الكاذب - و هى بالطبع أنا   - و كانت ترييد أن تفحصنى أنا لتتأكد أن صوامل مخي سليمة و أنى مكنتش بكدب عليييها ... و أنا أقف بين يديها كالملاك   ليست السبب في أي شىء و لكن تسبب فىه أخروووون و وقعت أنا الضحية* 

*و معلش بقي " حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل فيهم " ..... عارفة هتقولوا إيه ... " أنت قلبك قاسي و لسة فكرة الموضوع ده لغايت دلوقت ....؟؟؟ " * 

*و يلا سلام و يارب ما حدش تانى يكون و قع فى مقالب شهر إبريييل ده ...!!!! و إللى وقع ياريييييت يحكهلنا ... عشان نتعلم من أخطاء الأخرييييين  *

----------


## دعاء الكروان

الحقيقة لقد عجبتنى جدا الفكرةو
وقلت لنفسى احكى حكاية انت كمان 
هى حكاية حصلت لبنت خالتى وحكتها لى واعجبتنى وضحكت 
يارب انت كمان تضحكوا 
انوا فى الامتحان وكان صعب لا حد عارف يجاوب ولا عرفين يغشوا وفجاة نادى المراقب فى غلط فى الامتحان الكل فرح واللى يقول ان قلت هذا مش مقرر علينا واخر يقول الحمدلله فى غلط ويسهلوا علينا الامتحان وظلوا نتظرين حتى اتى دكتور المادة وقال الغلط فى السؤال رقم ( 3) فى كلمة اتفاق فهى انفاق وليست اتفاق بس كده فردوا جمعيا و
والله لا تفرق معانا الا سماء 
ارجو  ان تكون اعجبتكم 
                             ههههههههه

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

يمكن انا اول مرة ادخل الموضوع ده عشان اشارك بس هحكيلم موقف حصلى السنة دى فى الكلية 

كنا فى محاضرة بتاعت دكتور رخم وكانت المادة امراض نفسية وكل شوية عمال يرغى كتير قوى ويهددنا ويقولنا انا فى دور سبتمبر معرفش سقط كام واحد وكان بيرخم علينا قوى ان كان فى الغياب ولا الشرح ولا انه يخنقنا ويقول انا بيتى مفيش 5 دقايق من الكلية وعيادتى 5 دقايق من الكلية فبراحتى ممكن اشرح لحد المغرب لما كنا هنشل واحنا قاعدين المهم اننا كلنا بنحضر للدكتور دة عشان خاطر الغياب ولانه بيسقط اللى مش بيحضر فالمهم هوة عمال بيشرح ويتكلم كتير ومش مركز معاه غير اول بنشين واحنا بما ان الدكتور بتاعنا قليط قوى فكان موصل البروجكتور بالاب توب بتاعته فراح عشان يسكتنا مشغل لنا سورة الفاتحة فطبعا احنا سكتنا شوية واول ما وصل ولا الضاليييييييين 

اتقليت المدرج كله بتاعة الف واحد وشوية بيقول امييييييييييييييين (ههههههههه)

فراح الدكتور باصلننا بقرف ومسقط نصنا 

انتقام بقى

يارب يكون الموقف عجبكم ويارب ما يحكم عليكم بدكاترة رخمين كدة

وسلامـــــــــــــى

----------


## waeltk

هاهاها جامده قوي ونجحتوا بعد كده !!

----------


## مظلوووم

> قلتله إيه ياجماعه .... 
> قلتله
> مساء الفل  
> مش دى المشكله  
> المشكله أنه رد عليا 
> -
> رد عليا قال إيه ...
> قاللي مساء العسل


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه
والله موقف جامد جدا جدا يا دراجون
وانا قولتلك قبل كدا انى شفتك فين واديك طلعت شرقاوى زيى هههههههههههههه
اهلا بيك معانا يا زعيم
والموقف دا حصلى من حوالى اربع ايام 
كنا فى فرح اخت واحد صاحبنا
المهم الفرح ابتدى والمطرب طلع على المسرح
المهم كان فى اطفال صغيره كتير ومضايقين المطرب راح ماسك واحد فيهم وقاله اسمك ايه
فالولد الصغير قاله عبد الله
قاله تغنى معايا يا عبد الله فالولد قاله اه
المطرب قاله بابا فين؟ (على اساس انه هايغنى الاغنيه الشهيره بتاعت الاطفال) 
الولد رد قاله بابا فى مصر ههههههههههههههههههههه  ::   :: 
طبعا انا ما مسكتش نفسى من الضحك وكل اللى قاعدين ههههههههههههههههههه
يالا عاوزين نسمع مواقف اشد واشد
اللى بعدوووووووووووا
انووووووووووووبيس

----------


## مذهلة

حبايب قلبي..
أنا كنت ذاكرة الموقف دة في موضوع تاني في احدى القاعات بس اعتقد هنا مكانه الصحيح.....كنا مرة معزومين عند ناس ومكنتش عارفة البس ايه.. المهم استقريت على اللبس وجه دور (عفوا) الجزمة... احترت بين اتنين.. ولبست فردة من كل وحدة في كل رجل و لفيت على البيت كله اخد رأيهم انهي احلى... وكل حد ادى رأيه.. المهم رحنا وكنا قاعدين تمام مفيش اي مشاكل لحد ما حصل موقف خلاني ابص في الأرض... و ياريتني ما بصيت... اكتشفت اني رايحة بكل فردة شكل في رجلي... ياعيني على الفضايح.. كل مافتكر الموقف... بيحصل لي ارتيكاريا...

بحبكووووووووووووووو ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## مظلوووم

> حبايب قلبي..
> أنا كنت ذاكرة الموقف دة في موضوع تاني في احدى القاعات بس اعتقد هنا مكانه الصحيح.....كنا مرة معزومين عند ناس ومكنتش عارفة البس ايه.. المهم استقريت على اللبس وجه دور (عفوا) الجزمة... احترت بين اتنين.. ولبست فردة من كل وحدة في كل رجل و لفيت على البيت كله اخد رأيهم انهي احلى... وكل حد ادى رأيه.. المهم رحنا وكنا قاعدين تمام مفيش اي مشاكل لحد ما حصل موقف خلاني ابص في الأرض... و ياريتني ما بصيت... اكتشفت اني رايحة بكل فردة شكل في رجلي... ياعيني على الفضايح.. كل مافتكر الموقف... بيحصل لي ارتيكاريا...
> 
> بحبكووووووووووووووو


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد موقف مالوش حل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا نسيتيهم فى رجلك من غير ما تختارى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
على العموم حصل خير يا موزه   ::  احسن ما كنتى تروحى حافيه ههههههههههههههههه
يالا عاوزين مواقف تانيه اكتر
اللى بعدوووووووووووا
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## camella

احكيلكو بقى عن موقف   ::   من اسبوع  عقبال عندكو كان  في خطوبة في العمارة الي انا فيها وطبعآ صوت اغاني ملعلعة في المنطقة ::   وانا قاعدة في البيت قلت انزل اشتري حاجة اتسلى بيها  في السهرة  نزلت طبعآ في الاسانسير واية بقى مندمجة في صوت الاغاني ونازلة بغني حبيبي قرب بص وبص بص  ::  ومن كتر ما صوت عالي مش سامعة نفسي ان صوتي بقى اعلى من الاغنية وطبعآ ببص لنفسي في المراية الاسانسير وقف وما انتبهتش شوية وبلاقي اتنين رجالة وستاتهم واقفين بيبصولي  ::  
وطبعآ كان الموقف زي الفل .... بس يعني اتمنيت الارض تنشق وتبلعني انا ونانسي في يوم واحد  ::  

لالا والانيل ان ما عرفتش اعمل اية  روحت خارجة وقيلالهم مبروك   ::  
وفين بقى الحلاوة  اني وانا راجعة لقيتهم طلعو على الدور الرابع والخطوبة كانت على السابع يعني ما لهومش دعوة بحاجة وما يعرفوش ان في خطوبة اساسا 
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> احكيلكو بقى عن موقف    من اسبوع  عقبال عندكو كان  في خطوبة في العمارة الي انا فيها وطبعآ صوت اغاني ملعلعة في المنطقة  وانا قاعدة في البيت قلت انزل اشتري حاجة اتسلى بيها  في السهرة  نزلت طبعآ في الاسانسير واية بقى مندمجة في صوت الاغاني ونازلة بغني حبيبي قرب بص وبص بص  ومن كتر ما صوت عالي مش سامعة نفسي ان صوتي بقى اعلى من الاغنية وطبعآ ببص لنفسي في المراية الاسانسير وقف وما انتبهتش شوية وبلاقي اتنين رجالة وستاتهم واقفين بيبصولي  
> وطبعآ كان الموقف زي الفل .... بس يعني اتمنيت الارض تنشق وتبلعني انا ونانسي في يوم واحد  
> 
> لالا والانيل ان ما عرفتش اعمل اية  روحت خارجة وقيلالهم مبروك   
> وفين بقى الحلاوة  اني وانا راجعة لقيتهم طلعو على الدور الرابع والخطوبة كانت على السابع يعني ما لهومش دعوة بحاجة وما يعرفوش ان في خطوبة اساسا


  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
 الله يبارك فيكي يا حجه  ::

----------


## مظلوووم

> وفين بقى الحلاوة اني وانا راجعة لقيتهم طلعو على الدور الرابع والخطوبة كانت على السابع يعني ما لهومش دعوة بحاجة وما يعرفوش ان في خطوبة اساسا


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عاوزين تااااااااااااانى
اللى بعدوووا
انووووبيس

----------


## وردة فلسطين

احكيلكم على حاجة بايخة جدا حصلتلي وانا بالاعدادي

والحمد لله
كنت طالبة ممتازة والكل بحبني وعمري ما اكلت علقة من اي استاذ او استاذة  ::  غير المرة ده ::  

كنا بنلعب ( الي عايز من طلاب الصف) عادة اغلب الصف كان يشارك وكنا حوالي 27 طالب
 :: 
لعبتنا اسمها" الحمار الاخير " ::  
وكانت انه لما ندخل عالصف بعد فرصة الغدا نوقف ورا بعض والتاني يضرب الاولاني بالشلوت
والتالت يضرب التاني وعلى كده
واخر واحد يضرب القبل منه وينادي ويقول انا الحمار الاخير
في اليوم ده كله يضرب القدامه
وانا ضربت القدامي :: 
ومحدش ضربني 
رفعت صوتي بدي انادي واقول: انا الحما.................
يا لهوي حد بديني شلوت
 :: من فرحتي صرخت: 
اهو الحمار الاخير ::  ....................ولفيت ودرت عليه

طلع المدير

مدير المدرسة

اعطاني شلوت وقلتله يا حمار 

  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
واترك المجال لخيالكم يسبح فيما حدث بعد ذلك

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههه
والله تحفه يا وردة

موقف جامد بجد والله*

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

موقف حصل معايا امبارح  
انتم طبعا عارفين اني فى غربه وعايش مع مجموعه من الاصدقاء فى شقه واحده وكل واحد عليه الاكل يوم 

امبارح كان الدور عليه فى الاكل والحمد لله اتعلمت الاكل هنا واصبحت طباخ ماهر :Eat:  

وعملت رز ولوبيا ولحمه (انا اللى عازمهم عليها ) وسلاطه ,, فى ثلاثه من اللى معايا فى الشقه ما رجعوش من الشغل 

فحطيت الاكل لينا واكلنا ::  وطبعا انتم عارفين حر الكويت قولت احسن حاجه  :Confused:  ادى الاكل ده غلوه قبل ما انزل اروح الشغل 

علشان ما يحمضش وفعلا غليت اللوبيا وشلتها وحطيت الشوربه واللحمه على النار اتصل بيه السواق 

اللى بيودينى الشغل افلت الشقه ونزلت وروحت الاستوديو وصليت المغرب ودخلت الاستوديو اكمل شغل 

وبعدين وانا رايح اصلى العشاء ااااااخ  ::  افتكرت انى حاطط الاكل على النار رحت واخد السواق من ايده وهو داخل المسجد 

وقولتله يلا بينا الشقه زمانها ولعت وطيران على البيت وطبعا كان فات على الشوربه واللحمه وهى على النار ساعتين ونص 

بس الحمد لله ربنا ستر والشقه ما ولعتش بس الحله اتحرقت واللحمه اتفحمت 

انا اتصلت باصحابي وقولتلهم يجبوا معاهم اكسجين 

علشان الشقه كلها ثانى اكسيد الكربون 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وما قولكمش على اللى حصلى بالليل لما رجعوا من الشغل 
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## مظلوووم

> يا لهوي حد بديني شلوت
> من فرحتي صرخت: 
> اهو الحمار الاخير ....................ولفيت ودرت عليه
> 
> طلع المدير
> 
> مدير المدرسة
> 
> اعطاني شلوت وقلتله يا حمار 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ::   :: 
لو ماكانش اداكى بالشلوت كان هايبقى حمار فعلا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههه
موقف جامد جدا يا روز وعاوزين من المواقف دى على طول
اللى بعدووووووووووووووا
انوووووووبيس

----------


## camella

*احكيلكو على موقف حصل معايا بقى بس ما حدش يقول عليا مفترية * 

*انتو طبعآ عارفين كيد الحموات  حماتي طول الوقت تقول لجوزي اولادك ملايكة عاقلين وهاديين  اما عندي في البيت فمطلعين عين امي شغل      المهم مش هطول عليكو مرة كنت لسة صاحية وكان البيت ما اقلوكوش عامل زي الي طالع فية انفجار  ما فيش حاجة في مكانها قمت بقى وقعدت اصوووت  وشوية وهعيط المهم جية ابوهم عشان ياخدهم عند مامتو زيارة فانا بقول لبنتي اكيد مش بتعملو كدة عند تيتا وعشان كدة بتقول عليكو هاديين ابقوخربو هناك واهدو في البيت  .......... البت ما كدبتش خبر راجعين بقى بالليل وانا طبعآ طول النهار بنضف اشلاء العفش   اعتقد كانت مباراة مين بيكركب اكتر   المهم رجعو بالليل وجاية ست الهانم بتقولي ماما ماما  احنا اليوم  قلبنا الدنيا في بيت تيتا  قلتلها اية عملتو اية ؟ قالتلي وقعت الشاي على الكنبة   واحمد ( ابني التاني ) وقع السكر في المطبخ  ودخلت التواليت اغسل ايدي وسبت الحنفية مفتوحة ولعبنا بالتراب بتاع الزريعة  ووحلنا البيت  واحمد كسر عصارة الطماطم وانا اية قاعدة كدة وبتخيل منظرها  يا ترى حسيت باية ؟؟  وبيني وبين نفسي شمتانة  المهم فبتقلوهم ستهم  اية دة ؟؟ لية كدة يا تيتا ؟ وبكل فرح وسرور  والبراءة في عينيها  ردت عليها وقالتلها ماما قالتلنا  لما تروحو عند بيت تيتا خربو بيتها  والبت بتقولها وفرحانة اوي   كانت على اساس شايفاني مبتسمة وفجأة قلبت احمر في اخضر  (عرفتوها ؟؟ البطيخة ) ههههههههههههههههه وطبعآ ما اقلوكوش عن النشيد الوطني الي جاني تاني يوم   وقعدت بقى تقول للناس مرات ابني بتحرض الاولاد  عليااااا  عايزة تقتلنيييييييي   يا لهووووووووووووووي  بصراحة كان موقفي زي الزفت ساعتها * 
*يجعلو عامر ويرزقكو بحموات طيبات* 
*قولو امييييييييين*

----------


## وردة فلسطين

امييييين

موقف .........................ز ربنا يسترها معاكي دنيا واخرة

والله لسا بضحك ربنا يبسطك

على فكرة

انا عشت مع ثلاث حموات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! دفنت تنين فاضل الثالثة

----------


## مظلوووم

> احكيلكو على موقف حصل معايا بقى بس ما حدش يقول عليا مفترية  
> 
> انتو طبعآ عارفين كيد الحموات  حماتي طول الوقت تقول لجوزي اولادك ملايكة عاقلين وهاديين اما عندي في البيت فمطلعين عين امي شغل      المهم مش هطول عليكو مرة كنت لسة صاحية وكان البيت ما اقلوكوش عامل زي الي طالع فية انفجار  ما فيش حاجة في مكانها قمت بقى وقعدت اصوووت وشوية وهعيط المهم جية ابوهم عشان ياخدهم عند مامتو زيارة فانا بقول لبنتي اكيد مش بتعملو كدة عند تيتا وعشان كدة بتقول عليكو هاديين ابقوخربو هناك واهدو في البيت .......... البت ما كدبتش خبر راجعين بقى بالليل وانا طبعآ طول النهار بنضف اشلاء العفش  اعتقد كانت مباراة مين بيكركب اكتر  المهم رجعو بالليل وجاية ست الهانم بتقولي ماما ماما احنا اليوم قلبنا الدنيا في بيت تيتا قلتلها اية عملتو اية ؟ قالتلي وقعت الشاي على الكنبة واحمد ( ابني التاني ) وقع السكر في المطبخ ودخلت التواليت اغسل ايدي وسبت الحنفية مفتوحة ولعبنا بالتراب بتاع الزريعة ووحلنا البيت واحمد كسر عصارة الطماطم وانا اية قاعدة كدة وبتخيل منظرها يا ترى حسيت باية ؟؟ وبيني وبين نفسي شمتانة  المهم فبتقلوهم ستهم اية دة ؟؟ لية كدة يا تيتا ؟ وبكل فرح وسرور والبراءة في عينيها  ردت عليها وقالتلها ماما قالتلنا لما تروحو عند بيت تيتا خربو بيتها  والبت بتقولها وفرحانة اوي  كانت على اساس شايفاني مبتسمة وفجأة قلبت احمر في اخضر (عرفتوها ؟؟ البطيخة ) ههههههههههههههههه وطبعآ ما اقلوكوش عن النشيد الوطني الي جاني تاني يوم  وقعدت بقى تقول للناس مرات ابني بتحرض الاولاد عليااااا  عايزة تقتلنيييييييي  يا لهووووووووووووووي بصراحة كان موقفي زي الزفت ساعتها  
> يجعلو عامر ويرزقكو بحموات طيبات 
> قولو امييييييييين


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههه  ::   :: 
ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين
موقف شديد يا كاميلا واكيد عندك اكتر واكتر يا ريت ما تبخليش علينا بيهم
ويجعلوا عااااااااامر بيكى يا هاديه يا حبيبه حماتك  ::  ::  :: 
اللى بعدوووووووووووووا
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## محمد فاروق

> *احكيلكو على موقف حصل معايا بقى بس ما حدش يقول عليا مفترية * 
> 
> *انتو طبعآ عارفين كيد الحموات  حماتي طول الوقت تقول لجوزي اولادك ملايكة عاقلين وهاديين  اما عندي في البيت فمطلعين عين امي شغل      المهم مش هطول عليكو مرة كنت لسة صاحية وكان البيت ما اقلوكوش عامل زي الي طالع فية انفجار  ما فيش حاجة في مكانها قمت بقى وقعدت اصوووت  وشوية وهعيط المهم جية ابوهم عشان ياخدهم عند مامتو زيارة فانا بقول لبنتي اكيد مش بتعملو كدة عند تيتا وعشان كدة بتقول عليكو هاديين ابقوخربو هناك واهدو في البيت  .......... البت ما كدبتش خبر راجعين بقى بالليل وانا طبعآ طول النهار بنضف اشلاء العفش   اعتقد كانت مباراة مين بيكركب اكتر   المهم رجعو بالليل وجاية ست الهانم بتقولي ماما ماما  احنا اليوم  قلبنا الدنيا في بيت تيتا  قلتلها اية عملتو اية ؟ قالتلي وقعت الشاي على الكنبة   واحمد ( ابني التاني ) وقع السكر في المطبخ  ودخلت التواليت اغسل ايدي وسبت الحنفية مفتوحة ولعبنا بالتراب بتاع الزريعة  ووحلنا البيت  واحمد كسر عصارة الطماطم وانا اية قاعدة كدة وبتخيل منظرها  يا ترى حسيت باية ؟؟  وبيني وبين نفسي شمتانة  المهم فبتقلوهم ستهم  اية دة ؟؟ لية كدة يا تيتا ؟ وبكل فرح وسرور  والبراءة في عينيها  ردت عليها وقالتلها ماما قالتلنا  لما تروحو عند بيت تيتا خربو بيتها  والبت بتقولها وفرحانة اوي   كانت على اساس شايفاني مبتسمة وفجأة قلبت احمر في اخضر  (عرفتوها ؟؟ البطيخة ) ههههههههههههههههه وطبعآ ما اقلوكوش عن النشيد الوطني الي جاني تاني يوم   وقعدت بقى تقول للناس مرات ابني بتحرض الاولاد  عليااااا  عايزة تقتلنيييييييي   يا لهووووووووووووووي  بصراحة كان موقفي زي الزفت ساعتها * 
> *يجعلو عامر ويرزقكو بحموات طيبات* 
> *قولو امييييييييين*


الصراحة انتى تستهالى كل خير   ::

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> موقف حصل معايا امبارح  
> انتم طبعا عارفين اني فى غربه وعايش مع مجموعه من الاصدقاء فى شقه واحده وكل واحد عليه الاكل يوم 
> 
> امبارح كان الدور عليه فى الاكل والحمد لله اتعلمت الاكل هنا واصبحت طباخ ماهر 
> 
> وعملت رز ولوبيا ولحمه (انا اللى عازمهم عليها ) وسلاطه ,, فى ثلاثه من اللى معايا فى الشقه ما رجعوش من الشغل 
> 
> فحطيت الاكل لينا واكلنا وطبعا انتم عارفين حر الكويت قولت احسن حاجه  ادى الاكل ده غلوه قبل ما انزل اروح الشغل 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههه  ::  هههههههههههههه  ::  ههههههههههههههههههههه

نصيحه يا علاء بعش الزوجيه متقربش من المطبخ خالص  ::  

وبعدين الكويت مش حاره دي بعز الصيف درجة الحراراه 654464554 تحت الصفر  ::

----------


## ديدي

::   ::   ::  

الحمد لله ياعلاء ان قوات الامن مش جت تلحق الشقة
كاميلا مواقفك طريفه جدااا
فى انتظار المزيد يا جماعة

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ايه المواقف الجامدة دى

تعيشى واتخدى غيرها يا روز

يا استاذ علاء مش تاخد بالك انا متخيلة ثانى اكسيد الكربون واصحابك كمان

كاميلا بجد موقفك زى العسل ضحكت جدا وربنا يخليلك اولادك

وسلامـــــــــــى

----------


## mad boy

> امييييين
> 
> موقف .........................ز ربنا يسترها معاكي دنيا واخرة
> 
> والله لسا بضحك ربنا يبسطك
> 
> على فكرة
> 
> انا عشت مع ثلاث حموات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! دفنت تنين فاضل الثالثة


 
*هما ماتشات كوره* 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بجد موتونى من الضحك والله مواقف زى السكر*

*تسلمو كلكو واحد واحد *

----------


## مظلوووم

ياااه ايه التراب ده كله هههههههههههههههههههههههه كح كح
 وحشتنى فك التكشيره اوى اوى
الموقف النهارده حصلى وانا فى الجامعه هههههههه
كان فى شله اصحابنا فى البريك بين المحاضرات بيلعبوا صلح واللعبه للى ما يعرفهاش عباره عن واحد بيدى ضهره لصحابه
وواحد فيهم يخبطوا من غير ما يشوفوا وهوا يلف ويخمن اللى ضربه ولو تخمينه صحيح اللى ضرب ييجى مكانه وهكذا
المهم كان واحد صاحبنا اسمه محمد كان هوا اللى واقف فى صلح واحنا كنا واقفين فى الدور التالت احنا وواحد صاحبنا كارثه اسمه احمد
المهم احمد كان مطلع على محمد اللى بيلعب تحت اسم جعلص هههههههههههههه   ::   ومحمد كان بيتضايق جدا من الاسم دا وكذا مره كان هايتخانق مع احمد علشان بيقولهوله المهم كان محمد بيلعب تحت واحنا بنتفرج من فوق روحت قايل لاحمد ما تيجى نغتت عليهم شويه ههههههههههه  ::  ::  قالى ماشى ههههههههههههه راح احمد قايل لمحمد : بص قدامك وما تغشش يا جعلص انا شايفك من فوق ياله 
راح محمد مزعقله وقاله يا احمد ما تستهبلش علشان الناس واقفه ما تخلينيش ازعلك وبطل استخفاف  :: 
 طبعا قعدنا نضحك كلنا  ومحمد اتضايق علشان البنت اللى كان معجب بيها كانت بتتفرج عليه شويه كدا وروحت قايل لاحمد :يانهار ابيض يا احمد انت خفت منه ولا ايه ؟  :: 
راح احمد قايلى لا ما خفتش انت عبيط ياله ولا ايه هوا انا هاخاف من جعلص
قولتله طب لو جدع اندهله تانى هههههههههههه  :: 
وهما بيلعبوا تحتوجيه واحد من اللى بيلعبوااسمه فادى وخبط محمد
راح احمد قايله بصوت عالى: فادى اللى خبطك يا جعلص فادى اللى خبطك يا جعلص  :: 
فمحمد قال ما بدهاش وطالع علشان يتخانق مع احمد
المهم محمد طلع وبيشد وبيزعق مع احمد وبيقولوه مش قولتلك ياله ما تقوليش الاسم دا تانى والناس اتلمت  
روحت انا داخل وباقولهم فيه ايه يا جماعه راح محمد قال كل شويه يا شترى يقولى يا جعلص والناس قاعدين مانت شايف بنفسك
روحت قايله ولا تزعل نفسك يا جعلص اهدى انت كدا وروق وكل حاجه هاتتحل  :: 
لقيت كل اللى كانوا واقفين وقعوا على الارض من الضحك راح باصصلنا بقرف وماشى وقال انتوا عيال زباله ومش هاتكلم معاكم تانى :: 
وطبعا بعدها ما فيش بنص ساعه صالحناه علشان ما يزعلش  ::   :: 
والله كنا شله عاوزه الحرق هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
يالا كفايه كدا طولت عليكم عاوزين نسمع مواقف جامد
اللى بعدوووووووووووا
انووووووووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> روحت قايله ولا تزعل نفسك يا جعلص اهدى انت كدا وروق وكل حاجه هاتتحل


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اخص عليك يامظلوووم مره تانيه متزعلوش جعلص قصدي أحمد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله ضحكتني*

----------


## مظلوووم

> والله ضحكتني


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
طب كويس انى قدرت اضحكك :: 
والنبى شيلى العفريته اللى فى توقيعك دى بتخوفنى  ::   :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااامر
انووووووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
> طب كويس انى قدرت اضحكك
> والنبى شيلى العفريته اللى فى توقيعك دى بتخوفنى  
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااامر
> انووووووبيس


*
مين العفريته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دي صورتي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

انا كنت مفكره أشيلها لأنها مسببالي رعب خخخخخخخخخ

يجعله عاااااااااااامر*

----------


## مظلوووم

> مين العفريته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دي صورتي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> انا كنت مفكره أشيلها لأنها مسببالي رعب خخخخخخخخخ


طب وايه اللى غاصبك على كدا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
دا حتى البطه اللى جمبك فى الصوره متضايقه ومش طايقه نفسها ::  :: 
يالا غيريها وعاوزين مواقف مضحكه
اللى بعدوووووووا
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*المشكله جهازي دلوقتي تعبان الصور مش طالعه كل صور التواقيع مش طالعه حتى الابتسامات وحتى المواقع التانيه مفيش صور خالص
لما تظهر الصور اغيرها*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ايه الموقف الجامد ده يا مظلوم

وانت ايه بتهدى النفوس

ربنا يخليكوا لبعض يارب

وعلى فكرة يا مظلوم فى صورة اسيرة مش بطة ده غراب يا فندم

----------


## مظلوووم

> ايه الموقف الجامد ده يا مظلوم


اى خدمه يا دوك عاوزين نسمع مواقف منك بقى 



> وانت ايه بتهدى النفوس


ههههههههههههههههههههههه نعمل ايه بس ؟ لازم نشعلل الجو شويه علشان يبقى فى اكشن :: 



> ربنا يخليكوا لبعض يارب


ربنا يخليك يا دوك وينجحك وما يوقعكيش فى شله زى شلتنا ههههههههههههههههههههههه :: 




> وعلى فكرة يا مظلوم فى صورة اسيرة مش بطة ده غراب يا فندم


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تصدقى كنت فاكره ديك رومى  ::  :: 
افادكم الله يا دكتره
يالا يا دوك عاوزين نسمع منك موقف حلو
اللى بعدوووووووووووا
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## camella

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه نعمل ايه بس ؟ لازم نشعلل الجو شويه علشان يبقى فى اكشن*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههه هو دة الاكشن ولا بلا ش* 


*هحكيلكو على موقف حصل معايا  من كام يوم كدة  جرس الباب رن  بطريقة يعني  حد جايلي ويعرفني جدآ  فروحت فتحت الباب بسرعة لقيت ولد تقريبآ عندو بتاع 16 سنة  ويا حراااااام شكلة يقطع القلب   هدومو وسخة   ووشو اسود وريحتو فظيعة وشعرو منكوش   وشبة مشلول تقريبآ  وقف كدة وبصلي  انا انصدمت واتخضيت بصراحة وقف وما قلش ولا كلمة  صعب عليا قمت اديتو ما فية النصيب   وقلت مسكين ربنا يشفية يا رب   تاني يوم بقى بنفس المعاد جية وبرضو نفس الرنة على الجرس بس المرة دي قلت حد يعرفني  فعلآ قمت فتحت طلع هو نفس الولد ونفس النظرة  بيني وبينكم  اي نعم يعني صعبان عليا بس بنفس الوقت شكلو بيرعبني  المهم روحت واديتو ما فية النصيب  قلت اية دة بقى شكلو لازقني  تالت يوم برضو جاي بس مش في نفس الوقت(قال يعني كان مشغول)  بس نفس الرنة قلت لاء بقى دة اكيد اكيد اكيد حد يعرفني   ففتحت طلع هو قلتلو ربنا يدك ويدينا انت لو جتلي كل يوم انا هشتغل معاك * 

*رابع يوم بقى وعشان ما اطولش عليكو  كان جوزي بالبيت  الباب ضرب وبنفس الطريقة راح قلي مين الي بيدق كدة قلتلو دة اكيد يعني حد نعرفو   فراح فتح الباب طلع هو قلو جوزي وبكل اندهاش اية دة انت بقيت تمشي  ؟؟؟ مش انت الي بتجيلي على اساس مشلول  ؟؟ راح قلو اصل الدكتور قلي اتمرن على المشي  راح قايلو قلك المشي ولا الشحاتة يلا روح ياض العب بعيد * 
*فانا حكتلو الحكاية قلي خلاص هو عرفني ومش هيرجع تاني* 
*المهم اليوم وانا بتمشى مع وحدة صحبتي  بالصدفة كدة  كان في شوية اولاد بيلعبو كورة  قلت اقلهم يستنو شوية عشان نعدي بعدين يكملو لناخدلنا شوتة كدة ولا كدة ويبقى شكلنا مسخرة بين الناس   المهم ببص لولد فيهم عشان اقلو يوقف اللعب لقيتو هو الولد الي بيجي * 
*هو انصدم وضرب اخضر في فوشيا  وقلي(و انتي  عاملة اية دلوقتي) <<<<  مندمجة بفيلم عوكل اوي* 
*المهم راح باصصلي واندهش  قلتلو مش انت الي كنت مشلول وبعدين بقيت تمشي شوية ؟ اية الي خلاك تنط زي العفاريت كدة ؟؟  قلي اصل الدكتور قلي  لازم تتحرك  قلتلو والنبي اية ؟؟؟؟ طب لو ورتني وشك تاني انا الي هخليك مشلول بجد * 

*ورحت ماشية مكملة  بس لو جية بكرة طبعآ هقلكو* 
*يتبع كاميلا والشحات* 

*دة مسلسل مش قصة  اسفة على الاطالة*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*ههههههههههههههه كاميلا منوره المنتدى 

هو فين ده عاوزه آخد عنده دوره بالتمثيل خخخخخخخخخخ*

----------


## mekyman

السلام عليكم
بصراحة فك التكشيرة عاملة شغل جامد وفعلا بتفك التكشيرة
خصوصا الحموات والناس الى عاوزة تتعلم الطبيخ 
ربنا يوفق الجميع
ويجعلة عامر

----------


## مظلوووم

> هحكيلكو على موقف حصل معايا من كام يوم كدة جرس الباب رن بطريقة يعني حد جايلي ويعرفني جدآ فروحت فتحت الباب بسرعة لقيت ولد تقريبآ عندو بتاع 16 سنة ويا حراااااام شكلة يقطع القلب هدومو وسخة  ووشو اسود وريحتو فظيعة وشعرو منكوش  وشبة مشلول تقريبآ وقف كدة وبصلي انا انصدمت واتخضيت بصراحة وقف وما قلش ولا كلمة صعب عليا قمت اديتو ما فية النصيب وقلت مسكين ربنا يشفية يا رب تاني يوم بقى بنفس المعاد جية وبرضو نفس الرنة على الجرس بس المرة دي قلت حد يعرفني  فعلآ قمت فتحت طلع هو نفس الولد ونفس النظرة بيني وبينكم اي نعم يعني صعبان عليا بس بنفس الوقت شكلو بيرعبني  المهم روحت واديتو ما فية النصيب قلت اية دة بقى شكلو لازقني تالت يوم برضو جاي بس مش في نفس الوقت(قال يعني كان مشغول) بس نفس الرنة قلت لاء بقى دة اكيد اكيد اكيد حد يعرفني ففتحت طلع هو قلتلو ربنا يدك ويدينا انت لو جتلي كل يوم انا هشتغل معاك  
> 
> رابع يوم بقى وعشان ما اطولش عليكو كان جوزي بالبيت الباب ضرب وبنفس الطريقة راح قلي مين الي بيدق كدة قلتلو دة اكيد يعني حد نعرفو  فراح فتح الباب طلع هو قلو جوزي وبكل اندهاش اية دة انت بقيت تمشي ؟؟؟ مش انت الي بتجيلي على اساس مشلول  ؟؟ راح قلو اصل الدكتور قلي اتمرن على المشي راح قايلو قلك المشي ولا الشحاتة يلا روح ياض العب بعيد  
> فانا حكتلو الحكاية قلي خلاص هو عرفني ومش هيرجع تاني 
> المهم اليوم وانا بتمشى مع وحدة صحبتي بالصدفة كدة كان في شوية اولاد بيلعبو كورة قلت اقلهم يستنو شوية عشان نعدي بعدين يكملو لناخدلنا شوتة كدة ولا كدة ويبقى شكلنا مسخرة بين الناس  المهم ببص لولد فيهم عشان اقلو يوقف اللعب لقيتو هو الولد الي بيجي 
> هو انصدم وضرب اخضر في فوشيا وقلي(و انتي عاملة اية دلوقتي) <<<< مندمجة بفيلم عوكل اوي 
> المهم راح باصصلي واندهش قلتلو مش انت الي كنت مشلول وبعدين بقيت تمشي شوية ؟ اية الي خلاك تنط زي العفاريت كدة ؟؟ قلي اصل الدكتور قلي لازم تتحرك قلتلو والنبي اية ؟؟؟؟ طب لو ورتني وشك تاني انا الي هخليك مشلول بجد  
> 
> ورحت ماشية مكملة بس لو جية بكرة طبعآ هقلكو 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههه
موقف جامد جدا يا كاميلا بجد :y: 
شكلك عندك موسوعه مواقف مضحكه  :: 
وارجوا انك ما تبخليش علينا بيها  :: 



> السلام عليكم
> بصراحة فك التكشيرة عاملة شغل جامد وفعلا بتفك التكشيرة
> خصوصا الحموات والناس الى عاوزة تتعلم الطبيخ 
> ربنا يوفق الجميع
> ويجعلة عامر


اهلا بيك معانا يا ميكى مان  ::   :: 
والشرط الاساسى للاشتراك معانا انك تحط مواقف مضحكه :: 
يالا يا باشا مستنيين مواقفك اللى اكيد هاتبقى جامده :y: 
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااامر بيك
انووووووووووووبيس

----------


## ديدي

هههههههههههههههههههههه
والله انتى عسل يا كاميلا

----------


## mekyman

هحكيلكو حكاية من وجة نظرى ظريفة
عارفين انى من اسكندرية وكل ما انزل اجازة مصر اولاد اختى يجو عندى ويلعبو مع اولادى وعاوزين ينزلو البحر
المهم فى مرة صممو ينزلو المية وكمان صممو ياخدو القارب معاهم همة اعمارهم من 3 الى 5 سنوات بنتى وابنى وابن اختى
المهم نزلو المية ونزلت معاهم عشان القارب وركبو القارب كلهم وصممو يدخلو جوة الماية يعنى فى الغريق
وفعلا اخدتهم وبحرص شديد وعمال اجدف لهم وفجاة جت موجة جامدة بصيت لقيت القارب فاضى وولادى ماسكين فى الحبل
ومحمود ابن اختى مش موجود نزل المية وطبعا انا خلاص اعصابى فلتت يادوب رجعت ولادى للقارب وغطصت اجيب محمود 
او بمعنى اصح ادور علية وبعد فترة قصيرة عدت على كالدهر قدرت امسك محمود من تحت فى المية وخرجت بية وبعدين بسالة 
انتة لية مش ماسك فى الحبل بتاع القارب وكمان نزلت المية لية كل دة وانا منهار
تخيلو يرد يقول اية  (كنت بصطاد سمك) خلانى مش عارف اعمل اية اضحك ولا ابكى 
اتمنى تكون عجبتكم

----------


## مظلوووم

> هحكيلكو حكاية من وجة نظرى ظريفة
> عارفين انى من اسكندرية وكل ما انزل اجازة مصر اولاد اختى يجو عندى ويلعبو مع اولادى وعاوزين ينزلو البحر
> المهم فى مرة صممو ينزلو المية وكمان صممو ياخدو القارب معاهم همة اعمارهم من 3 الى 5 سنوات بنتى وابنى وابن اختى
> المهم نزلو المية ونزلت معاهم عشان القارب وركبو القارب كلهم وصممو يدخلو جوة الماية يعنى فى الغريق
> وفعلا اخدتهم وبحرص شديد وعمال اجدف لهم وفجاة جت موجة جامدة بصيت لقيت القارب فاضى وولادى ماسكين فى الحبل
> ومحمود ابن اختى مش موجود نزل المية وطبعا انا خلاص اعصابى فلتت يادوب رجعت ولادى للقارب وغطصت اجيب محمود 
> او بمعنى اصح ادور علية وبعد فترة قصيرة عدت على كالدهر قدرت امسك محمود من تحت فى المية وخرجت بية وبعدين بسالة 
> انتة لية مش ماسك فى الحبل بتاع القارب وكمان نزلت المية لية كل دة وانا منهار
> تخيلو يرد يقول اية (كنت بصطاد سمك) خلانى مش عارف اعمل اية اضحك ولا ابكى 
> اتمنى تكون عجبتكم


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه
على الرغم من الدراما اللى فى الموضوع لكن ضحكنى فعلا هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حمد الله على سلامتهم وربنا يحميهم ويحفظهم  ::   :: 
وعاوزين مواقف تانيه
اللى بعدوووووووووووا
انوووووووووووبيس

----------


## حتة سكرة

[QUOTE=مظلوووم]ياااه ايه التراب ده كله هههههههههههههههههههههههه كح كح
وحشتنى فك التكشيره اوى اوى
الموقف النهارده حصلى وانا فى الجامعه هههههههه
كان فى شله اصحابنا فى البريك بين المحاضرات بيلعبوا صلح واللعبه للى ما يعرفهاش عباره عن واحد بيدى ضهره لصحابه
وواحد فيهم يخبطوا من غير ما يشوفوا وهوا يلف ويخمن اللى ضربه ولو تخمينه صحيح اللى ضرب ييجى مكانه وهكذا
المهم كان واحد صاحبنا اسمه محمد كان هوا اللى واقف فى صلح واحنا كنا واقفين فى الدور التالت احنا وواحد صاحبنا كارثه اسمه احمد
المهم احمد كان مطلع على محمد اللى بيلعب تحت اسم جعلص هههههههههههههه  ::  ومحمد كان بيتضايق جدا من الاسم دا وكذا مره كان هايتخانق مع احمد علشان بيقولهوله المهم كان محمد بيلعب تحت واحنا بنتفرج من فوق روحت قايل لاحمد ما تيجى نغتت عليهم شويه ههههههههههه  ::  ::  قالى ماشى ههههههههههههه راح احمد قايل لمحمد : بص قدامك وما تغشش يا جعلص انا شايفك من فوق ياله 








*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه    هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه    حرام عليك  يا مفتري  أنت لابترحم ولا تخلي  رحمة  ربنا تنزل*

----------


## مظلوووم

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه    هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   حرام عليك يا مفتري أنت لابترحم ولا تخلي رحمة ربنا تنزل


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هوا انا عملت حاجه؟
ما انا قاعد مؤدب اهوه ههههههههههههههههههه
كل سنه وانت طيبه يا سكره ويارب يكون الموقف عجبك  :: 
يالا عاوزين نسمع مواقف اشد منك  :: 
ويجعلوا عااااااااااااااااامر
انوووووووووووبيس

----------


## n3na3aah

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هوه الموضوع ده كان فين بس موضووع جامد قوي

----------


## البرنس المصرى

انا مش فاكر حاجة خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص
مع انى حصلت معى مواقف جامدة أوى
سلام 
محمد

----------


## البرنس المصرى

*انا مش فاكر حاجة خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص
مع انى حصلت معى مواقف جامدة أوى
سلام 
محمد*

----------


## شاهين

من المواقف التي لا انساها
كنت في المرحلة الاعدادية تقريبا في اولى اعدادي ونزلنا مستعجلين من البيت بالزق (من والدتي)  ::  وكنت لابس الشراب وبعدين دخلت المطبخ تقريبا عشان اشرب مية او اخد السندوتشات مش فاكر وانا لابس شبشب البيت  ::   ::  
ونزلت مع اخواتي البنات وانا لسه لابس الشبشب ومحدش خد باله  ::  وركبت الاتوبيس بتاع المدرسة وبعد ما قعدت بابص حسيت بان رجلي عريانة او ان فيه حاجة غريبة وفجاة :
 ::  ده انا لاب الشبشب كان موقف بايييييييييييييييييييييخ  ::  
وقلت بس لواحدة من اخواتي اللي كانت جنبي
نزلت احاول استخبى في اختي التوأم ووقفنا في طابور المدرسة وعدت الحكاية دي على خير وطبعا منزلتش الفسحة يومها
وقلت لاختي انزلي انتي عشان محدش ياخد باله
والحمد لله حصل خير بس برضه واحد من زمايلي خد باله :
 ::

----------


## سومه

السلام عليكم 
انا حصل فيا مقلب محترم من صحبتى كلمتنى على الشات على انتها بنت سوريه وانا قعدت اكلمها على مسلسل حرب البسوس واكلمها على ابطاله واتكلمنا كتير اوى وقفلت وانا مبسوطه انى عندى صديقه سوريه وبعدين اتكشفت المصيبه منها وزعلت خالص  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
وفكرت انهى صدقتنا بس بعد كده فكرت فى المقلب وقعدت اضحك ::   ::  

 ::

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

شاهين موقفك يجنننننن ذكرني بموقفي بس انا رجعت البيت مش طلعت خايبه زيك هههههههههههههههه

ميسره تعيشي وتاكلي غيرها وخلي روحك رياضيه ومنوره بينا وعاوزين تاني مواقف

----------


## free_bird

[grade="0000FF FF6347 008000 4B0082"] 
مرحبا

 انا هقول  بقى على الي حصلي

 كنت عند  صاحبتي   زيارة وبعدين خلاص
 يعني لازم اروح  هي  كانت بتوصلني ومستنين الاسانسير

 نكبس عشان يجي ما كان يجي واحنا مستنين ومنتكلم وبقينا اكتر من ربع ساعة  وانا بسالها ليه كدا هو عطلان او متعطل تقولي لا يمكن البواب بنزل حاجة من فوق وبعد الانتظار الطويل
 بتقولي طيب افتحي الباب يمكن  هو هنا 
  معملت زي ما قالت وطلع الاسانسسير من اول ما خرجنا من البيت عندها وهو ما في حد مستعمله يعني كان قدامنا جاهز [/grade].........

----------


## camella

هاي يا حلوين 
موقف ظريف يا `free_bird ويا ترى  رجعتي نزلتي بية ولا مشي ؟ :: 
الحكاية دي حصلت معايا من فترة كام شهر كدة   مرة كنت برة البيت مع الاولاد وانا راجعة بعدي الشارع فخليت الاولاد يعدو قبلي وانا جاية وراهم لقيت واحدة ست واقفة جنبهم بتقلوهم انتو رايحين فين وماشين لوحدكو كدة ازاي وانا سمعاها بس لسة ما وصلتش عشان افهمها انهم معايا المهم قلتلها يا حجة دول معايا ما تقلقيش قالتلي اها طيب كويس افتكرت ماشين لوحدهم قلت حرام اطفال قلتلها شكرآ  فجأة بقى نطت بتقولي انتي شوفتي ايدي ؟؟ قلتلها ايد مين ؟ قالتلي اصلي مبارح وقعت في البيت وكسرتها قلتلها لا والله سلامات يا حجة بعد الشر عليكي قال انا ساكنة لوحدي وكنت باخد دوش واتزحلقت وكسرتها وانتي شايفة انا ست كبيرة وايدي بتوجعني اوي قلتلها طيب شوفتي دكتور قال اه وقلي بكرة تعالي اصورهالك قلتلها ان شاء الله خير يا رب جيت امشي قالتلي طيب وانت ساكنة فين ؟ قلتلها هنا في المنطقةلية في حاجة؟ قال لاء بس انا ساكنة لوحدي  قلتلها اوكي يعني اجي اسكن معاكي مثلآ  :Confused:   ؟ قالتلي لاء يعني بس بزهق ولوحدي وايدي والضغط وزهقانة  طيب فين البيت بالظبط ؟ قلتلها بالعمارة دي يا حجة ولو بكرة كنتي زهقانة بالنهار تعالي عشان انا  مشغولة دلوقتي ولازم اطلع انيم الاولاد  وعينكم ما تشوف الا النور الولية ما صدقت خبر  ::  .... الصبح انا ببعت الاولاد المدرسة وما بصدق ارجع انام لقيت الباب بيخبط  قمت لقيتها في خلقتي ::nooo::   جابتلي الضغط  اهلآ وسهلآ بالحجة نورتي انتي اية الي جابك ؟؟ بس اهلآ بيكي ودخلت بقى وقعدت و نفس الكلام تعيد فية وتزيد  وانا ساعة انام وهي بتتكلم وساعة احسسها اني مندمجة ::   بس من جوا همووووووووووووت ::   المهم عشان ما اطولش عليكو بقى واحسسكو بالزهق الي حسيتة  قلتلها طيب فين اولادك ؟  قال انا ما اتجوزتش كنت شايفة نفسي اوي ::   دة طويل ودة قصير ودة تخيين  ::  وانا كنت زي القمر   ::   وبشتغل ومعايا فلوس كتير فكنت برفض لحد ما عنست ::  واهلي ماتو وفضلت لوحدي  وجبت خدامة عشان تساعدني في البيت راحت سرقتني وهربت  ومش لاقية حد اثق فية اصل عندي فلوس كتير وكل ما  حد يعرف مكانهم اتسرق اصل جيراني طول الوقت عندي قلتلها لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله خلي بالك من نفسك يا حجة وشليهم في مكان ما حدش يعرفو  قالتلي مانا عملت كدة وحطيتهم  جوا البوتجاز وانا مش بستعملو اصلي لوحدي   ::mazika2::  المهم قعدت تتكلم وتعيد لحد ما عملتلي انتفاخ في القلب  ::uff::   اصلها وحيدة المهم بعد ما قعدت بتاع 7 ساعات قال لازم امشي يمكن عايزة تحضري اكل للاولاد ولا تنامي مثلآ خفت اقولها بدري تقوم تستنى ::    قلتلها ابقي طمنيني عليكي وانا بوصلها للاسانسير قلتلها يا حجة غيري مكان الفلوس اامن يعني قالتي طيب.... قلت لاحسن يتسرقة وتقول اني اعرف مكانهم  ::   المهم راحت واليوم كان مشرق وجميل وراح نصو عليها خرجت وكلة تمام  تاني يوم بقى نفس الموضوع الساعة 8 الا ربع الباب بيضرب  طبعآ قلت مش معقول هي يعني قمت فتحت ::   داخلة وابتسامتها عريضة صباح الخير انا غيرت مكان الفلوس وحطيتهم في الغسالة  ::sh::   يا لهوووووووووووووووووي يا ستي وانا مالي ان شاء الله تاكليهم  دخلت واااااااه على نفس الموضوع وبرضة لما خرجت قلتلها حد يحط فلوسو في الغسالة غيري مكانهم قالتلي طيب فين قلتلها اي مكان  قالتلي طيب هغير وبكرة اجي اقولك  ::   ومن يوميها ببعت الاولاد المدرسة وبطفي الجرس وبنام  


بس تصدقو نفسي اعرف مين الضحية الي بعدي الي اتشعبطط فية وجابتلو شلل نصفي  ::  


يلا معليش كلنا لها انا بكرة هشيل فلوسي جوا التلفزيون لو اتنشلت يبقى ذنبكو على جنبكو انتو عارفين اهو  ::

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله
على قد ما مواقفك كلها تضحك يا كاميلا الا ان الموقف دا انسانى فعلا  :: 
وربنا يكفينا شر الوحده يا رب هههههههههههههههه
مش عاوزين غياب تانى وعاوزين مواقف اجمل
ويجعلوا عااااااااااااااااااااااامر
انووووووووووبيس

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> يلا معليش كلنا لها انا بكرة هشيل فلوسي جوا التلفزيون لو اتنشلت يبقى ذنبكو على جنبكو انتو عارفين اهو


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عرفت مكانهم خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

موقفك لايحسد عليه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بقولك اقفلي الشباك يمكن تنطلك عليه هههههههههههه

----------


## uouo

[QUOTE=aynad]_حصل معايا موقف تاني بس من مواقف الاكل 
برغم اني متزوجة من سنتين   لكن مازلت نيلة في الاكل و مازلت بقرأالاجندة اللي ماما كتبهالي للاكل و بعمل منها علي طول 
لحد دلوقتي ..  
وانا دلوقتي مقيمة في السعودية يعني لوحدي بعيد عن اهلي وعن توجيهتهم .. المهم
في رمضان اللي فات ايمن زوجي قالي خلي بالك انا عازم اصحابي العزاب اول يوم رمضان ونفسهم يكلوا قلقاس 
فقلتله حاااااااااااااضر حعملهم قلقاس ودي كانت الوجبة الرئيسية .. طبعا لانهم نفسهم فيها ..  
المهم علشان مطولش عليكم لما نزلت علشان اجيب مستلزمات القلقاس فطبعا القلقاس لازم يحتاج لسلق   فجبت بدل السلق 
( سبانخ )  وبدأت اول يوم رمضان في تحضير القلقاس ودة اول حاجة ابدأ بيها لانه بياخد وقت وبعد ما عملته عينيكوا متشوف الا النور لقيت القلقاس لونه اسود ازاي مش عارفة ولا ريحته يا لهوووووووووووووووووي   وكان فاضل ساعة علي الفطار و كل شوية ايمن يدخل المطبخ ويقولي هاااااااااااااا ايه اخبار القلقاس( فقلتله ايمن حبيبي القلقاس تعيش انت دة باظ) مش عازية اقولكم علي اللي حصل بعد كدة علشان متفضحش في المنتدي    فأطريت اني اعمل اي حاجة تانية بدل القلقاس ولسة ببدأ في الصنف التاني الانبوبة فضت و الرز بقي عبارة عن عجينة و اصحاب ايمن جم ملقوش حاجة لسة اتعملت وكان المدفع ضرب فقالوا لايمن طب احنا حننزل نصلي المغرب في الجامع ورجعين تاني برضه جم ملقوش حاجة لسة خلصت ..
ودي موقفي مع الاكل ..
شوفتوا خيبتي .. _ المهم ايه اللي حصل لسه عايشه

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههااااااااااا  اي
موقف لاتحسدي عليه
منوره يايويو
واهلا بيكي معانا بالمنتدى

----------


## مظلوووم

هل يويو هى ايناد؟؟؟؟

----------


## الشمسى

والله فعلا هو موضوع لذيذ بس فكرتنى بالامتحانات وايام الامتحانات
                                                 على فكرة انا بامتحن الايام دى
المهم انا من كام يوم حصلى موقف بايخ جدا جدا بس فعلا فطست على نفسى من الضحك وف نفس الوقت كنت مجرج جدا جدا جدا            (  هاقولوكو ايه الى حصل بالضبط بس يا ريت محدش يعاتبنى خالص)
 المهم انا يوم الاحد الماضى كان ورايا امتحان وبصراحة انا من النوع الفاشل جدا جدا جدا يعنى مش فاشل قوى انا كنت شاطر قوى قوى بس كانت ايام المهم ما علينا روحت الامتحان وانا متحصن تحصينة جامدة بالبرشام والورق عشان اعرف احل اصلى المصيبة بقالى 4 سنين ف رابعة بس المهم دخلت اللجنة  لقيت واحد قايم يسلم عليا انا على فكرة معرفش حد ف الدفعة دى خالص وهاعرف ازاى دى دفعة اصغر منى بخمس سنين المهم سلمت عليه وانا معرفوش لقيته يعرفنى وبيسالنى عن المواد ال انا شايلها السنة دىقولتله مادة كذا ومادة كذا قالى يعنى انت شايل المادة بتاعة النهاردة الى هى كذا انا سمعت كذا دى انفجعت ونطيت وفطيت اتارينى رايح عامل حسابى ف مادة تانية خالص مادة لسة هامتحنها النهاردة ان شاء الله (ادعوووووووووووووووووووووووولى والنبى اخلص بقى). المهم ما علينا الواد سبنى وقعد يضحك وكر كر كر كر كر كر انا بصراحة اتنرفزت بس هاعمل ايه انا لو مكانه كنت وقعت ع الارض من الضحك بس انا ذنبى ايه وهاعمل ايه مبروحش الكلية خالص ومعرفش غير الجدول والمواد الى عليا بس النصيب بقى اتلخبطت المهم انصدمت وقعدت افكر استنى احاول ف الامتحان ولا امشى  وقعدت اروح واجى المهم استقريت انى اقعد اشوف الامتحان ويا ريتنى ما كنت قعدت ربع ساعة بالضبط وكنت هاروح ف داهية كنت باحاول اكلم الواد الى جنبى وعميد الكلية بيمر وانا معرفوش روحت قايم سايب الورقة وماشى بس بصراحة كنت ماشى زعلان قوى ومتنرفز ع الاخر مش من الموقف من المادة دى الى كنت حاطط امل انى انجح فيها اصلها سهلة وبرشامها مش كتير زى بتاعة النهاردة .
            ده كان موقف من عشرات المواقف الى زى دى حصلتلى ايام الامتحانات بس ده كان اقرب 
                موقف فيهم وربنا يكفينا شر الامتحانات وايام الامتحانات.

ادعوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولى والنبى يا جماعة ان المادة بتاعة النهاردة هى الى انا عملت فيها البرشام عشان اخلص واعدى بقى  كفاية يعنى 9 سنين ف الجامعة

                 بيتهيالى انتو حاسين انى انسان فاشل ومش عارف حاجة ف الدنيا 
               لا فعلا انا مكنتش كدة بس الاحتمال ممكن يكون صح 

بس يا ريت تعملو الى عليكو وتدعوووووووووووووووووووووووولى بالنجاح
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ده لسة فى جيش وايام سودة جاية
(يالا الى يجى ف الريش بقشيش )



                          اخوكم/الشــــــــــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــسى(عاشق السلطان)

                                           بلا عاشق بلا نيلة

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شديد يا شمسى  :good: 
ربنا يوفقك وينجحك باذن الله
اللى بعدوووووووووا
انووووووووبيس

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

الموقف ده حصل معايا من يومين بس انا كل ما افتكره اموت على نفسى من الضحك 

من يومين كنت بكلم زوجتى على النت وكنت بكلمها بالمايك وبتكلم عادى وبعدين خير اللهم اجعله خير 

دخل عليه واحد صحبي عزيز عليه قوى ودار بنا الحوار التالى كتابتا 
---------------------------------------
صديقى : السلام علي من اتبع الهدي 
صديقى : هلا 
انـــــــا: وعليكم السلام يا عم انت داخل على كنيسه  
صديقى : انا قلت اشوف انا داخل علي مين الاول 
انـــــــا: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صديقى : وبعدين تقريبا أنا مش متوضي 
انـــــــا: ماشى يا با
صديقى : عامل ايه يا حبيبي وحشني والله 
انـــــــا: والله وانت كمان يا جميل
صديقى : انت معاك حد ؟
انـــــــا: ايوه 
انـــــــا: زوجتى 
صديقى : إذن سأنصرف بهدوؤ
صديقى : بهدوء
انـــــــا: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه ماشى يا جميل 
-------------------------------------------------------------
بس وخلصنا كلامنا على كده وكملت كلامى فى المايك مع زوجتى وبعدين حبيت اكتب لزوجتى كلمه :Love:  
وبدل ما اكتبها عند زوجتى كتبتها عند صاحبي ::nooo::   وكان هذا الحوار 
------------------------------------------------------------
انـــــــا: انت اللى عسل يا عسل 
انـــــــا: يا بو عيون سحرانى 
انـــــــا: ورموش دبحانى 
صديقى : استر يا رب من الإعصار اللي جاي من غير معاد ده 
صديقى : اظبط يا بني 
انـــــــا: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صديقى : خش على الإميل التاني 
انـــــــا: الكلام جالك هنا غلط 
صديقى : ما أنا عارف 
صديقى : ارحمني من هذا العذاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! يا لهوتي 
انـــــــا: وانا اقول يا ربى هى الخلفيه اتغيرت ليه 
انـــــــا: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه
صديقى : طبعا خلفية سادة مش بالشيكولاته ؟؟
انـــــــا: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انـــــــا: ولد 
انـــــــا: عيب استر على اخوك ربنا يستر عليك 
صديقى : ربنا يسترها علينا جميعا 
انـــــــا: انا اهلى صعيده ولو عرفوا هيقطعونى 
انـــــــا: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صديقى : انا في عرض مرصد حلواااااااااااااااااااااااااان

-----------------------------------------------------------
بس انا فضلت اضحك وزوجتى تقولى هو فى ايه انت ايه اللى جرالك مالك يا بنى 

وانا مش عارف ارد من كتر الضحك طبعا وصاحبي عمل بالوصيه وكل اللى فى الكويت عرفوا الحكايه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه

تقبلوا تحيتي 

ادام الله علينا الحب والود والاخاء 
,
,
علاء الدين

----------


## نوسة

موقثف يفطس من الضحك يا علاء 
بس ازاى اقنعت زوجتك انك بتكلم صديقك وضحكت كل الضحك دة معاة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر عليك بقى

ومصر مليانة اكياس يا علاء خد بالك

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

انا على العموم زوجتى روحها رياضيه 

وهى وثقه فيه ......................................... مش قوى يعنى 

وبعدين احنا متفقين من الاول بلاش الكياس ممكن فى شوله على طول 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا يا نوسه على المرور

----------


## bedo_ic

موضوع جميل علاء فعلا وموقف فى غاية الدهشة وعلى العموم متعملش فيها جامد قوى احمد ربنا انك لسة متجوزتش هى بتعديها لك بمزاجها يا حلو اسالنى انا
وثانيا اذا كان الموضوع اتعرف فى الكويت عايز ابشرك انى حنشره فى مصر والمنتدى كله باذن الله
تحياتى يا جامد ياللى اخرتك انا عارفها...
وبعدين متنساش ان فيه ناس بتوصل الكلام للمدام من المنتدى 
تحياتى

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بقى كده يا ابو بيدو دا احنا صحاب 
دى اخرتها 
وعلى العموم الناس اللى بتنقل الكلام للمدام انا هديهم رشوه قصدى هديه علشان يسكتوا 
هما سندوتشيم وخلص الموضوع ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم يا دكتور على المرور

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه
موقف جااااااااااااامد  :good: 
بس ما دام فيها سندوتشات مستعد اقدم اى نوع من المساعده  :: 
ربنا يباركلك يا هندسه ويتمم لك بخير يا رب
ويجعلوا عااااااااااااااامر
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

بس كده انت تامر يا مظلوم باشا 

سندوتشات وحاجه ساقعه وحلة محشى كمان 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تقبلى تحيتي

----------


## bedo_ic

ايوة هو مظلوم تخصص محشى يا عم علاء اديله وهو حيعمل الواجب معاك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

أنا داخله ونفسي أضحك وبالفعل لقيت موقفين فطسوني 




> والله فعلا هو موضوع لذيذ بس فكرتنى بالامتحانات وايام الامتحانات
> على فكرة انا بامتحن الايام دى
> المهم انا من كام يوم حصلى موقف بايخ جدا جدا بس فعلا فطست على نفسى من الضحك وف نفس الوقت كنت مجرج جدا جدا جدا ( هاقولوكو ايه الى حصل بالضبط بس يا ريت محدش يعاتبنى خالص)
> المهم انا يوم الاحد الماضى كان ورايا امتحان وبصراحة انا من النوع الفاشل جدا جدا جدا يعنى مش فاشل قوى انا كنت شاطر قوى قوى بس كانت ايام المهم ما علينا روحت الامتحان وانا متحصن تحصينة جامدة بالبرشام والورق عشان اعرف احل اصلى المصيبة بقالى 4 سنين ف رابعة بس المهم دخلت اللجنة لقيت واحد قايم يسلم عليا انا على فكرة معرفش حد ف الدفعة دى خالص وهاعرف ازاى دى دفعة اصغر منى بخمس سنين المهم سلمت عليه وانا معرفوش لقيته يعرفنى وبيسالنى عن المواد ال انا شايلها السنة دىقولتله مادة كذا ومادة كذا قالى يعنى انت شايل المادة بتاعة النهاردة الى هى كذا انا سمعت كذا دى انفجعت ونطيت وفطيت اتارينى رايح عامل حسابى ف مادة تانية خالص مادة لسة هامتحنها النهاردة ان شاء الله (ادعوووووووووووووووووووووووولى والنبى اخلص بقى). المهم ما علينا الواد سبنى وقعد يضحك وكر كر كر كر كر كر انا بصراحة اتنرفزت بس هاعمل ايه انا لو مكانه كنت وقعت ع الارض من الضحك بس انا ذنبى ايه وهاعمل ايه مبروحش الكلية خالص ومعرفش غير الجدول والمواد الى عليا بس النصيب بقى اتلخبطت المهم انصدمت وقعدت افكر استنى احاول ف الامتحان ولا امشى وقعدت اروح واجى المهم استقريت انى اقعد اشوف الامتحان ويا ريتنى ما كنت قعدت ربع ساعة بالضبط وكنت هاروح ف داهية كنت باحاول اكلم الواد الى جنبى وعميد الكلية بيمر وانا معرفوش روحت قايم سايب الورقة وماشى بس بصراحة كنت ماشى زعلان قوى ومتنرفز ع الاخر مش من الموقف من المادة دى الى كنت حاطط امل انى انجح فيها اصلها سهلة وبرشامها مش كتير زى بتاعة النهاردة .
> ده كان موقف من عشرات المواقف الى زى دى حصلتلى ايام الامتحانات بس ده كان اقرب 
> موقف فيهم وربنا يكفينا شر الامتحانات وايام الامتحانات.
> 
> ادعوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولى والنبى يا جماعة ان المادة بتاعة النهاردة هى الى انا عملت فيها البرشام عشان اخلص واعدى بقى كفاية يعنى 9 سنين ف الجامعة
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه
كان لازم يعني تعمل فيها فالح وتقعد تحل مكنت خرجت من الأول ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منور أخويا الشمسي وربنا يوفقك وتنجح وسلملي على البرشامه ههههههههههههههه





> وانا مش عارف ارد من كتر الضحك طبعا وصاحبي عمل بالوصيه وكل اللى فى الكويت عرفوا الحكايه 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ه


هههههههههههههههه أنا عرفت الحكايه من صاحبك خخخخخخخخخخخخ
ازيك ياعلاء والله فطستني فكرتني بموقف خخخخخخخخخخ فاكره هههههههههههه
اديني ايميل مراتك وانا اعمل الواجب هههههههههههه



الشمسي  على طاري الاختبارات هقولكوا موقفي خخخخخخخخخخ

انا عندي امتحان مؤجل من الصيف وانا مش عارفه الساعه كم 8 ولا 8 ونص
فاتصلت بصاحبتي بالليل وقلتها امتى الامتحان فقالتلي س8

فذاكرت وكنت هواصل للصبح بس نمت وقّت المنبه عالساعه 7 وكنت موصيه كل اللي فالبيت يصحوني
واللي حصل ان محدش صحاني والمنبه ضرب وانا صحيت ونمت تاني ازاي معرفش واصحيت 7 ونص  والله صحيت بشهقه من الخوف وجري اروح اتوضأ واصلي ولبست واعدت أعيط ونازله مش شايفه قدامي ومحموقه على البيت كله  واانا نازله لقيت بابا وماما تحت يفطروا وماما بتضحك على شكلي بتقول مالها دي وانا رايحه للباب وطبعا ناسيين ان عندي اختبار وبعدين جه بابا وقام يحضني ويبوسني ويقول صباح الخير وانا استغفر الله بوادي تاني شويه واضرب بابا حبيبي فقلت عندي اختبار أتأخرت وانا شويه واعيط فخرجت لقيت المصيبه السواق مش هنا راح لأختي فرجعت واعييييط جامد فقالولي مالك قلت السواق مش هنا اانا هسقط  فقال بابا انتي امتحانك الساعه كام قلتله 8 وكانت الساعه 8الا عشر ((وانا من طبعي لو اتأخرت عن الامتحان من الخضه بعك في الامتحان عكه محترمه ))
بعدين بابا قال يله بينا وتخيلوا ببجامته ومش لابس الجزمه"الله يعزكم" اصلي خضيتوا بعيط وبصرخ>>> هبله
واحنا رايحين كان زحمه وبالسياره بعيط وبابا يهديني فقلت خلاص هتصل بصاحبتي اشوف دخلوا اللجنه ولا لأ ولما اتصلت كانت بتكلمني بكل برود فقلتلها الدكتور حضر قالت لأ لسه وقلت انا متأخره لما تدخلوا رنيلي رنه فقالت لسه قدامك نص ساعه!!!!!!!!! قلت نعم  ليه الامتحان امتى؟؟؟ فقالت س 8ونص
انا هنا لوكانت قدامي كنت يمكن قتلتها خخخخخ فقلتها يخرب بيتك يا  ويا ويا مخليتش شتيمه مشتمتهاش وهيا بتغيظني وبتضحك وبابا قال رفعتيلي ضغطي افتكرت هيجرالك حاجه وبالآخر يطلع كده وافتكرته شويه ويضربني خخخخخخ فقعد يضحك عليا ويقول والله لو تشوفي حالتنا قبل شويه ودلوقتي
وعادي دخلت الكليه
والمفاجأه
دخلت ولقيت صاحباتي مستنييني عشان يضحكوا عليا واانا داخله وقعدت اشتمها تاني وعدت على خير مفيش ضحايا
بعدين قالتلي خلونا نقعد احنا دايما نقعد عالارض جمب اللجنه نراجع وفجأه واحنا قاعدين والله صاحبتي خخخخخخخخ  تقوم فاطسه من الضحك لدرجة اتمددت عالارض وعنيها دمعت من كتر الضحك
فقلنا مالها دي المجنونه
فقالت بصي لجزمتك  بصيت  لقيت الجزمتين مختلفيييييييييينن  يالهوي فقام الكل ضاحك لدرجة كل الطالبات بقوا يبصوا لينا  اتفضحت بالكليه كلها"يافضيحتك ياهريسه" والدكتور جه كمان وعرف بالحكايه
ولما جه عندي عشان اوقع على اسمي قال لي شعاع اليومين دول بيشجعوا موضة الأحذيه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
وتحياتي للجميع
هريسه

----------


## archy_me

إزيكوم يا شعب ...
اسمحولي أتطفل و أكتبلي حاجة أنا كمان ... أنا لسة جديد فالمنتدى معاكم مابقاليش يومين ضيعتهم كلهم في الموضوع بتاعكم ده .... 27 صفحة بالتمام و الكمال قريتهم و فعلا ضحكت من قلبي على انتو كاتبينو ... عم محمد صاحب الفكرة - فكرتك جامدة جدا ... معلهش متأخرة أوي بس كان لازم أقول ... ::  

نخش بقى فالحكايات ...
وانا فالكلية ... تحديدا في سنة أولي (عمارة - هندسة) طلبوا منا اننا ننزل شوارع اسكندرية القديمة و نرسم أي حاجة تعجبنا - مباني جميلة أو حتى تفاصيل من مباني حلوة ... لحد كدة كان الموضوع شكله تمام لاكن لما نزلنا حصلت مواقف تستاهل انها تتحكي  :y:  

نزلنا انا وعيال صحابي شارع صلاح سالم بندور على حاجات جميلة و سهلة - مش طالبة يعني عقد ... وفي نفس الوقت تكون في حتة نقعد فيها نرسم بكرامتنا - مش طالبها بهدلة برضة ... هوب عترنا في النك الأهلي ... مبني إيطالي جميل و صغنون و قدامة الصالون الأخضر ليه فاترينة كبيييرة بمسطبة ممكن نقعد عليها و نفنن  ::  

اتلمينا زي النمل - يجي سبع تمن عيال واديها - اللي يرسم الباب و اللي يرسم شباك و الي يرسم المبنى كله و البعض كان مجتهد كان بيحاول من شكل تقسيمة الواجهة يتخيل شكل المسقط الأفقي ...

أتاري مين شايفنا من ورا الإزاز و مفهمش بنعمل أيه ... صول حراسات سهران في البنك فوجيء - زي مسمعنا بعد كده - بجماعة شكلهوم مريب متجمهرين قدام البنك و بيرسمو المداخل و المخارج و خرائط للبنك  ::  ... يالهوييي

هوب قام عمنا مكلم قسم الشرطة التابع له و قلب الدنيا و الناس اتخضت و خصوصا انو دي منطقة حيوية في إسكندرية و قريبة من مديرية الأمن و عظمة ...

خمس دقايق - شوف يأخي سرعة الإستجابة - و لقنا ويواااا ويواااا وييييوواااا و بوكس داخل علينا و عساكر بينوطو كأنهم رايحيين يمسكو الخُط وظابط وراور بنجمتين مقبل علينا ... انتو بتعملو أيه ... بمنتهى البرائة: احنا بنرسم ... طبعا لولا معانا بنات كونا سمعنا الرد لوحيد اللي يردو ظابط على حد يقولو كدة  ::  

فين و فين عقبال ما فهم و ضحك لأننا كنا من سنه أو أصغر شوية و شكلنا ولاد ناس و شاف الكارنيهات بتاعة الكلية وقام منادي عالصول المختبيء في وضع الإستعداد و قام مبستيفة  :hey:  و قالنا نص الإخبارية اللي جاتلهم في القسم  ::  

طبعا كان دمنا نشف و انسى يا معلم اننا نعرف نشخبط حتى من نرسم و الشارع كله وزباين الصالون الأخضر اتفرجو علينا ... الحمد لله الموضوع اتلم و محصلش سياح فالدفعة إلا على مستوى محدووووووود  :No:  

و بس ...

أرجو انه ميكونش دمي تقييل قوي

سلااااااااام

----------


## مظلوووم

> إزيكوم يا شعب ...
> اسمحولي أتطفل و أكتبلي حاجة أنا كمان ... أنا لسة جديد فالمنتدى معاكم مابقاليش يومين ضيعتهم كلهم في الموضوع بتاعكم ده .... 27 صفحة بالتمام و الكمال قريتهم و فعلا ضحكت من قلبي على انتو كاتبينو ... عم محمد صاحب الفكرة - فكرتك جامدة جدا ... معلهش متأخرة أوي بس كان لازم أقول ... 
> 
> نخش بقى فالحكايات ...
> وانا فالكلية ... تحديدا في سنة أولي (عمارة - هندسة) طلبوا منا اننا ننزل شوارع اسكندرية القديمة و نرسم أي حاجة تعجبنا - مباني جميلة أو حتى تفاصيل من مباني حلوة ... لحد كدة كان الموضوع شكله تمام لاكن لما نزلنا حصلت مواقف تستاهل انها تتحكي  
> 
> نزلنا انا وعيال صحابي شارع صلاح سالم بندور على حاجات جميلة و سهلة - مش طالبة يعني عقد ... وفي نفس الوقت تكون في حتة نقعد فيها نرسم بكرامتنا - مش طالبها بهدلة برضة ... هوب عترنا في النك الأهلي ... مبني إيطالي جميل و صغنون و قدامة الصالون الأخضر ليه فاترينة كبيييرة بمسطبة ممكن نقعد عليها و نفنن  
> 
> اتلمينا زي النمل - يجي سبع تمن عيال واديها - اللي يرسم الباب و اللي يرسم شباك و الي يرسم المبنى كله و البعض كان مجتهد كان بيحاول من شكل تقسيمة الواجهة يتخيل شكل المسقط الأفقي ...
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه
موقف عشره على عشره يا ارشرى تسلم ايدك  :good: 
واهلا بيك معانا يا فنان هههههههههههههههههه  ::   :: 
ويارب يكون الموضوع عجبك
ويجعلوا عااااااااااااااامر
انووووووووبيس

----------


## archy_me

روميو الفنان 

طالما في حد ضحك يبقى أخش علي اللي بعده ... قررنا نتحرك مجموعات صغيرة عشان منشكلش قلق للمجنمع السكندري الحبوب و رجال الشرطة اللي واضح انهم فاضيين لنا  ::cop::  

نزلت أنا و واحد صاحبي – أياميها مكناش لسة صحاب قوي – و برضه رجلينا وديتنا صلاح سالم ... مبنحرمش ... بس قلنا بلاش مباني عامة خليها مباني سكنيه ... دى مفيهاش أضرار ... لقيت بلكونة في الدور الأول في عمارة على أول الشارع ... المنظر تحفة و قدامها شركة سياحة ليها سلمة عالية كدة و وواضح انها مقفولة من زمان من التراب اللي مليها و مديها روح حلوة قووي... اربط يا عم ... ونصبنا النصبة و هات يا فن ... صاحبي مكنش ليه مزاج يرسم – فنان بقى وبغزالة- فقرر يقعد جنبي للمؤازرة النفسية فقط ::hop::  

أقعدت أرسم لحد مالدنيا ضلمت و مبقيتش شايف حاجة ... قولت الم الحاجة و أرجع الصبح بدري أرسم و أطلع من برة برة عالكلية اللي كان عندي أول حاجة هناك 10.15 الصبح

مكدبتش خبر و نزلت 6.30 الصبح قبل الدنيا ما تصحى و قعدت لوحدي كدة أفننن

طبعا علي 7.30 كانت الدنيا صحيت و الناس رايحة أشغالها و كله يبص عليا و يبتسمو مع بعض التعليقات اللظيظة اللي بالكو فيها ... لكن اللي حصل بعد كدة كان هوه المشكلة ... هوب الشيش بتاع البلكونة اتفتح و طلعت بنت من سننا كده لابسة قميص نوم و كان واضح من المنظر ان دي أوضتها ... البنت ياعيني بتفتح الشيش تشمس الأوضة زي أي بنت أو ست مصرية ... بتبص عالشارع لاإراديا لقيتني مرزوع تحت البلكونة و معايا اسكتش و مديها ... أول ماشفتني ضحكت كدة و دخلت جوة ... قولت أكيد البنت اتحرجت و بتاع ...

مفيش خمس دقايق لقيتها طالعة تاني  بنفس قميص النوم و لمت شعرها ديل حصان و معاها مج فيه حاجة سخنة باين و قامت ساندة على سور البلكونة و قعدت تتفرج عليا و أنا برسم بلكونتهم ... ::h::  

محكيلكوش بقى علي سمعته من الناس المعدية فالشارع ... طبعا و بكل منطقية أي حد فيكو يشوف واد قاعد عالرصيف الصبح بدري و معاه اسكتش و بيرسم حيضرب عيين فالرسمة و يرفع عينه التانية يقارنها بالواقع ... وقد كان ... و خد عندك ...

"الله ... أنا شايف حاجة ناقصة"
"يا حلو صبح ... يا حلو طل"
"أيييه يا عم روميو ..."
"بيعمل ايه ده يا بابا ... عيب يا ولد !!"
"وااااو – دي كانت بنت في ثانوي رايحة مع صحابها المدرسة"

ده غير كم التعليقات اللي مأدرش أقولها علشان الرقابة

كل ده و البنيه واقفة ولا هنا و سعيدة بالشو المسخرة ده ... طبعا أنا معرفتش أعمل نفسي ولا على بالي  ::xx::  و قمت مكروت الرسمة ... و لف و ارجع تاني ... بلا فن بلا كلام فاضي ... ابقى خلي الدكاترة ينزلو يرسمو همه بقى :n:  

بس
ودي كانت حكاية واحد – قال أيه ... مجتهد

سلااااام   :Bye:

----------


## مظلوووم

> روميو الفنان 
> 
> طالما في حد ضحك يبقى أخش علي اللي بعده ... قررنا نتحرك مجموعات صغيرة عشان منشكلش قلق للمجنمع السكندري الحبوب و رجال الشرطة اللي واضح انهم فاضيين لنا  
> 
> نزلت أنا و واحد صاحبي – أياميها مكناش لسة صحاب قوي – و برضه رجلينا وديتنا صلاح سالم ... مبنحرمش ... بس قلنا بلاش مباني عامة خليها مباني سكنيه ... دى مفيهاش أضرار ... لقيت بلكونة في الدور الأول في عمارة على أول الشارع ... المنظر تحفة و قدامها شركة سياحة ليها سلمة عالية كدة و وواضح انها مقفولة من زمان من التراب اللي مليها و مديها روح حلوة قووي... اربط يا عم ... ونصبنا النصبة و هات يا فن ... صاحبي مكنش ليه مزاج يرسم – فنان بقى وبغزالة- فقرر يقعد جنبي للمؤازرة النفسية فقط 
> 
> أقعدت أرسم لحد مالدنيا ضلمت و مبقيتش شايف حاجة ... قولت الم الحاجة و أرجع الصبح بدري أرسم و أطلع من برة برة عالكلية اللي كان عندي أول حاجة هناك 10.15 الصبح
> 
> مكدبتش خبر و نزلت 6.30 الصبح قبل الدنيا ما تصحى و قعدت لوحدي كدة أفننن
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
زعلتنى يا راجل مش كنت تكمل الرسمه  :: 
على العموم الموقف دا كمان حلو
وعاوزين الباقى يا زعيم  :: 
اللى بعدووووووووا
انووووووووبيس

----------


## loooozaaaa

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه كل المواقف حلوه جدا

----------


## boukybouky

انا حصل معايا موقف من فترة طويلة كده بس كل ما أفتكره أضحك

كان حصل لي مشكلة في كارت الموبايل بتاعي و كنا في عيد و مش عارفة أوصل لخدمة العملاء و كنت 

متعفرتة أوي و متنرفزة المهم وجدت في الورق الذي يأتي مع الخط  ورق مكتوب فيها بعض أرقام مهمة و 

كانت كالتالي:

خدمة العملاء: 888

لإعادة الشحن : 858

للإستعلام عن الرصيد : 868

للطوارئ: 112

فقلت بالظبط كده ده ظرف طارئ و هم ممكن يشوفوالي حل ماداموا مخصصين رقم للطوارئ

و اتصلت به و رد عليّ رجل فقلت له مشكلتي فسكت الرجل و قال....

الطوارئ: بس احنا يا فندم طوارئ

أنا : أيوة ما أنا عارفة و علشان كده بحكي لحضرتك 

الطوارئ: بقول لحضرتك احنا طوارئ

أنا: أيوة حضرتك قرأت ده في الورق و انا علشان مش وصلت لحد في خدمة العملاء قلت اتصل بكم 

الطوارئ: أيوة بس إحنا طوارئ عامة

أنا: يعني ايه طوارئ عامة؟؟؟ حاجة كده زي بوليس النجدة مثلاً  !!!! 

الطوارئ: بالظبط كده احنا بوليس النجدة ....

حينها سكت و مش بقيت عارفة اعمل ايه انا للاسف مش كنت اعرف رقم بوليس النجدة و بقيت بقول يا 

أرض إنشقي و ابلعيني و اعدت اعتذر للرجل اد كده و مش بقيت عارفة اعمل ايه ..و الرجل أعد يضحك 

و الحمد الله انه صدقني لأن نبرة صوتي كانت لا تدل علي إني واحدة بهرج 

بس قفلت و مش قدرت امسك نفسي من الضحك و حكيت لعائلتي وقتها و من يومها مسكينهالي ذلة  ::(: 

الحمد الله علي كل شئ

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

> انا حصل معايا موقف من فترة طويلة كده بس كل ما أفتكره أضحك
> 
> كان حصل لي مشكلة في كارت الموبايل بتاعي و كنا في عيد و مش عارفة أوصل لخدمة العملاء و كنت 
> 
> متعفرتة أوي و متنرفزة المهم وجدت في الورق الذي يأتي مع الخط ورق مكتوب فيها بعض أرقام مهمة و 
> 
> كانت كالتالي:
> 
> خدمة العملاء: 888
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احمدي ربك يابوكي بوكي انها جت على كده خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
بجد ضحكتيني
دمتي بكل الود

----------


## مظلوووم

> انا حصل معايا موقف من فترة طويلة كده بس كل ما أفتكره أضحك
> 
> كان حصل لي مشكلة في كارت الموبايل بتاعي و كنا في عيد و مش عارفة أوصل لخدمة العملاء و كنت 
> 
> متعفرتة أوي و متنرفزة المهم وجدت في الورق الذي يأتي مع الخط ورق مكتوب فيها بعض أرقام مهمة و 
> 
> كانت كالتالي:
> 
> خدمة العملاء: 888
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه
والله موقف جامد يا بوكى حقيقى مالوش حل  :good: 
عاوزين اكتر يا باشا  ::   :: 
اللى بعدووووووا
انووووووووبيس

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موقف جامد بجد يا بوكي 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موقف تحفة يا بوكى انا مش قادرة امسك نفسى من الضحك وخاصة انا متخيلاكى وانتى بتتكلمى

بس ايه الثقة دى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

موقفك الاولانى حلو خالص يا فنان

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه


يا عينى شكلك اتبهدلت قوى فى الكلية دى

تسلم ايدك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*
فطست من الضحك على موقفك يا بوكىبوكى
الموضوع الجميل ده أنا من زمان ماشاركتش فيه
إن شاء الله أحاول قريب أقرأ كل المشاركات من أول وجديد*

----------


## صبح صبح يا عم ا

ههههههههههه

والله مواقفقوا حلوة بس مش عارف اكتب لكم اية من المواقف بتاعتى

----------


## بوب مانشستر

أحب اعرفكم بنفسى الاول انا احمد حقوق القاهرة 20 سنه ودى اول مشاركة ليا 


بجد الموضوع جنان ومميز فعلا :


واحب اشارك بموقف ليا كل ما افتكره بيرسم ابتسامه بسيطة فى حال لا يسر عدو ولا حبيب



الموقف ان فى يوم كنت راجع مع واحد صاحبى من الجامعة بس هو بصباص وعينه زايغة اوى


وسبحان الله انا معرفش اعاكس حد ومش عارف ايه اللى لم الشامى على المغربى


بس قبل ما نركب المترو قولتو تعالى نشرب حاجة ساقعه هو رفض فى الاول بس لما قولته على حسابى

وافق على طول المهم وانا بجيب الحاجة الساقعه لقيته عاكس بنت وشتمته فى الشارع

طبعا الناس اتلمت عليهم والبنت كانت بتتكلم بثقة وهقلوكم ليه


المهم انا روحت وبهدى النفوس عاتى ومكلمتهاش والله وبغلط صاحبى وبقوله احترم نفسك يا محمد 


انت مش هتبطل شغل المراهقين بئا لقتها شبطت معايه وعاوزه تتخانق معايا انا 


انا مستغرب من رد فعلها فعلا ومش عارف ايه سبب انها تتخانق معايا انا 


المهم لقتها بتقولى انت سافل وقليل الادب انا دمى فار روحت قولتها وانتى قليلة الذوق ومش محترمه


قالتلى طيب وانا هعرفك شغلك قولتها يا بنتى هو انا اللى عاكستك لقتها بتقولى مش انت صاحبه


فى نفس الوقت ده جه خطيبها وكان بيلعب حديد بيقولها فى ايه قالتلو الاخ بيعاكسنى وبيقولى 

واقف لوحدك لية يا جميل يا مقلوز وهو كان حلوف وعامل زى الواحش 

قولته مش انا ده صاحبى وبدور على صاحبى لاقيته فص ملح وتاب 

طبعا هو مش مصدق وعاوز يتخانق معايه طبعا انا عاوز اخرج من الموقف السخيف ده


قولت اعمل عليه نمره وخلاص قولت اطلع اى كارت وكده


فبقولة انت متعرفش انا مين ولا ايه انا هبهدلك وروحت مطلع كارت ميناديل 

انا ابن اللواء حسنى الزناتى لقيته خطف الكارت وباص فيه وقالى 


انا اسف يا باااشاا

----------


## بوب مانشستر

تانى يوم لاقيت نفس صاحبى بردو بيتخانق ادام الجامعه مع بنت 


طبعا انا مش بكلمه لانه سبنى وخلع المره اللى فاتت قولت اسخن عليه الناس عشان يربوه


روحت داخل وسط الخناقه وقولته انت كل يوم تتخانق مع بنت عشان تتعرف عليها احترمو نفسيكو 

ايه انت معندكش اخوات بنات قالى انا اسف يا عم خلاص حصل خير 


قولته وكمان وبتشتم الراجل اللى جانبى هو كلمك راح الراجل سمع كده ومسك فى صاحبى 


روحت داخل وقولت اسخن كمان عشان يتربى 

قولته ايه ده انت هضرب راجل اد ابوك راحت الناس هجمه عليه

----------


## kalecoper

انا داخل النهارده اضحك عليك بس
haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## loooozaaaa

فعلا حاجه تموت من الضحك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه

----------


## loooozaaaa

يا زوار المنتدى  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اسمعوا واعوا سوف القى عليكم نكته جديده
تاني يوم من انتشار انفلونزا الطيور تم عرض فيلم دعاء الكروان
بطولة فاتن حمامه
تاليف بشير الديك
والحان سمير الطائر واخراج سمير العصفوري

----------


## jemmy

موضوع ظريف ورائع   اشكرك يا محمد على مجهودك الرائع عليه                
 وثانيآ  اشكر كل الاخوه اللى دخلوا على الموضوع وشاركوا فيه وخلوا للموضوع طعم جميل 

ندخل بقى على  الموضوع اللى حصل معايا انا                
 كنت فى يوم عندى موعد مع دكتور الاسنان الساعه 9 الصبح 
واليوم اللى قبلها كنت راجع متاخر ونمت متاخر كمان  
المهم طبعا فى اوربا المواعيد مواعيد  
المهم قمت الصبح بشوف الساعه كام لقيت الساعه حوالى 9 الا ربع 
قمت جري لابس هدومى بسرعه غريبه وغاسل وجهى بسرعه اعجب  والحمد لله الدكتور جنب البيت شويه 
المهم دخلت واعلمت  مكتب الاستقبال بحضوري   وقالتلى الممرضه انتظر حضرتك شويه فى غرفه الانتظار 
دخلت قعدت شويه فى غرفه الانتظار منتظر تنادى الدكتوره عليه  
 لاكن كل ذبائن العياده بلا استثناء بيبصولي قوى ويضحكوا من تحت لتحت 
واللى رايح معاه حد يبصلى ويتوشوش  
المهم فى اللحظه دى ندهت عليه الدكتوره
دخلت وجلست على كرسى  بتاع دكاتره الاسنان ربنا ما يوريكم  وطبعا فردت الكرسى بيه
لغايه ما الكرسى بقى عامل ذي السرير شويه بس الراس اعلى 
والممرضه بتضحك والدكتوره مبتسمه جدآ  وفجاه بصيت على رجليه  لقيت نفسى لابس فرده جزمه بنى   وفرده  تانيه سودا  هههههههههه     وطبعا بقيت برجليه اعمل حركه انى عايز اخفى واحده تحت التانيه   بس  اذاااااااااي  ماينفعش    ومن يومها  بقيت احضر  كل شيئ    لاي مشوار قبلها بيوم 
  بس بصراحه كان موقف مضحك وفى نفس الوقت محرج قوي

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موقف جامد يا جيمي

----------


## jemmy

ربنا  مايوقعك فى موقف ذي كده  يا اخ  علاء الدين

----------


## Mr.X

مواقف جميييييييييييلة :y:   ::no2::

----------


## kitten

انا بقي الموقف ده لسه جديد طازه..كان يوم ..ما علينا ..المهم انا كنت رايحه درس اول حصه لي في سنتر و كان السنتر زحمه قوي و ماليان بقي ولاد علي بنات و هيصه..المهم دخلت انا القاعه ما لقيتش غير كرسي واحد فاضي فجريت عليه طبعا (نظرا لان الناس كانت بتموت نفسها عالكراسي)..المهم جلست انا عالكرسي اللي استطعت ان اظفر به من هذه المعركه,و ما ان دخل المدرس حتي ساد الصمت الا اني اكتشفت ان الكرسي بيتلخلخ!!يا لهوي..اعمل ايه,قلت ربنا يستر بقي لغايه اخر الحصه بس اللي حصل ان البنت اللي قاعده ورايا ربنا مش هاديها منها لله بقي سندت رجلها عالكرسي من تحت ..و طبعا ما اقولكوش بقي الكرسي زي ما يكون ما صدق و بووووووووم و تحول الصمت الرهيب الي مسرحيه لعادل امام بالبلدي مفيش حد الا لما ضحك علي و علي منظري وانا واقعه عالارض و شنطتي علي رجلي وانا طبعا وشي جاب ميت لون و كنت هاعيط..بس و الله الناس فضلت تضحك لمده 5 دقايق و المدلرس مش عشارف يسكتهم ..يالا اهو موقف و عدي

----------


## loooozaaaa

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 الله حلو جدا

----------


## jemmy

اهلا  بيكى يا كيتى  معانا   

موقف صعب  بس عارف  الحمد لله ان مش المدرس اللى قعد على الكرسى  
كان زمانكم لسه بتضحكوا عليه لغايه دلوقتى

----------


## loooozaaaa

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هكككككرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررهههههههههههيييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييي

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*كايتن مووووووووقف عثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس اهم شئ اوعي تكوني عيطتي انا باخد المواقف دي بضحك 
فهما يسكتو غصب عنهم لكن لما يلائوكي انتي مضايئه يزيدو فيها

قوليلي بئا شكلك كيدا تجارة اممممممممممممممم مركز ايه بئا عشان تحجزيلي اوعي يكون كارفن دة فقرررررررر*

----------


## kitten

تجاره ايه ده انا 3 ثانوي

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*بالتوفيق*

----------


## loooozaaaa

وحشتنى مواقفكم ياولاد ايه مش فيه حاجه جديده

----------


## أحمد كريم

بمناسبة المواقف الطريفة فهية كتير جدا  وشوف ياسيدي                                                                                                                         .. فمثلا مثلا مرة أنا                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          معلش ممكن لحظة

----------


## amak_77

السلام عليكم
ارجو ان تعجبكم مشاركتي
كنا خمسة أصدقاء نعمل في الحكومة و كان وضعنا وقتها زي اصحاب العزبة نيجي براحتنا و نروح براحتنا و ممكن نتصل نقول انا مش جي النهاردة . لدرجة لو في اجتماع يجمعنا احنا الخمسة نحضن  بعض من طول المدة اللي ما شفناش فيها بعض و كان لو المدير سال عن حد بنغطي بعض
و مرة المدير حب يكشفنا فجمعنا انا و التلاتة التانيين 
و اتصل بالخامس في المكتب اللي قاعدين فيه و قاله يا ابراهيم تعالى انت و زمايلك و احنا واقفين جنبه
راح قاله انا جي في السكة و احمد (اللي هو انا) و محمد بيجيبوا اكل و هاتصل بمصطفي و وليد عشان ييجوا 
راح قالوه تعالي بسرعه و اول ما دخل شافنا جنب المدير ما قلكمش وشه جاب اربعين لون
من الكسفة و انكشاف امرنا
بس دلوقت ملتزمين
و الحمد لله

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه
لا بصراحه جامد يا اماك  :: 
عاوزين من دا كتير  :good: 
اللى بعدوووووووا
انوووووبيس

----------


## sameh atiya

هى فكره جميله جدا لانى اى بنى ادم بيحصل معاه مواقف كتير وبتبقى الذ لما يحكيها لغيره وانا كنت بقرا فى اول الصفحه الموقف بتاع محمد فاروق عن الامتحانات والغش افتكرت عالطول موقف حصل معايا فى امتحانات 3 ثانوى بس بعد ما كتبته حسيت انى هاطول عليكو مسحته تانى لانى ما بحبش ابقى تقيل على حد وانا بشكر محمد فاروق على رسايله الحلوه ومواضيعه الاحلى 
سامح عطيه

----------


## ريح الشمال

> موضوعك جميل يا محمد
> وانا هحكى على موقف بقالو 3 سنين بس كل ما نفتكرو نضحك
> كنا فى مصيف وبابا نبة اخويا مينزلش البحر ويفضل قاعد جنبنا
> فاخويا بعدها بشوية نزل البحر
> بعد ربع ساعة لقينا واحد واقف ادام الشمسية بتاعتنا  بس بظهرة
> فى نفس جسم اخويا وكمان نفس رسمة المايو بتاعة
> بابا قاعد ينادى علية وطبعا التانى مش بيرد علية(علشان دة مش اخويا- اخويا كان فى المية)
> راح بابا قايم ملطشلو قعد يقلو انا مش بنادى عليك
> ياعينى على الواد مش هقلكو وقف مزبهل
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
نفس الموقف حصل مع صديقى ايهاب وهذا الموضوع من اربع سنوات كنا مع بعض داخلين سينما وطارق راح يقطع لنا تذاكر
طارق كان جايب معه اخوه الصغير اعطانى تذكرتى وسالم اخد تذكرته وفاضل ايهاب اخو طارق دخل امام الباب منتظر التذاكر وفى شخص كان لابس نفس ملابس ايهاب وطبعا طارق صوته تعب من الكلام ياايهاب تعالى اكتر من مرة وراح ضارب الاخ اللى يشبه اخوه قفا جامد طبعا طل مش هو وقعدنا نضحك للصبح حتى لما بدأ الفيلم كنا بنموت من الضحك 
ودمتم .. :Baby:

----------


## hiline

الموضوع بجد رائع
السنه دي جلنا مس فرنساوي جديده 
كنا كلنا بنتخنق منها 
في مره واحنا واقفين بنتكلم عليها 
و نشتم فجاه لاايناها بتقولنا كملوا كملوا

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

أنا الصراحه بتحصل معايا كتيييييييييييييييير اوى طريفه وشقية و غريبة كمان 
لكن المشكلة مش بأعرف أفتكرها كويس 
لأنى اتعودت على كدا 
بقت حياتى كللها كدا 
عشان كدا ما بقيتش أركز اوى فيها واحافظ 
عشان كدا هاكتفى بقراءة مواقفكوا 
و تسلموا جميعًا

----------


## loooozaaaa

:Cool:  الله عليكم الله  هلموااااااااااااا

----------


## مقهور الضمير

صباح الخير للجميع

انا تذكرت موقف طريف  حصل لي ايام كنت في الثالث متوسط :4:  
كانت الحصة لغة انجليزي وكان معلم الحصة مصري  

المهم كان المعلم يشرح في الصف وكنت انا في اخر الصف اغني اغنية حسن الاسمر كتاب حياتى ياعين

المهم كنت اغنى وداخل جوء  :king:  

وفجئة ومن دون سابق انذار طلب من الطلاب السكوت  وانا ماكنت اشعر بذلك 

وقال بصوت عالى ياسنكوح :4:   اخرج من الفصل حصتى النهار داه ماراح تحضرها  

ولم اقتربت من الباب قال لي صوتك حلوه بس انصحك تسجل في كبريه رقاصة  :4:  

والطلاب يضحكون  والمهم خرجت من الحصة ومن يومه كرهة حسن الاسمر ::sorry::  

وياليت اعجبتكم :4:

----------


## summar

حصل معايا نفس الموقف فى سكشن الرسم فى الكلية

كنت موطية على اللوحة والطرحة بتاعتى مغطية وشي ومكنش باين من وشي اى حاجة ومكنتش شايفة اى حاجة..
وكنت بغنى للعيال بصوت عالى 

وفجأة دخل المعيد...وطبعا مشفتوش

بس لقيته عمال يضحك عليا هو والبنات

كان موقف محرج ومضحك جدا

تسلم مقهور الضمير

----------


## Saipem

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه
عسل سمر 
خصوصا انى عارف نظام سكاشن الرسم الواحد بيكون نفسه يسلى نفسه وهو بيرسم باى شئ 
واحيانا الواحد بيندمج جدا ومش بيحس بنفسه
اعتقد بتكون حلوة الذكريات دى كل ما الواحد بيفتكر ذكريات زيها فى حياته بتسعده
شكرا سمر اسعدتنى

----------


## مقهور الضمير

> حصل معايا نفس الموقف فى سكشن الرسم فى الكلية
> 
> كنت موطية على اللوحة والطرحة بتاعتى مغطية وشي ومكنش باين من وشي اى حاجة ومكنتش شايفة اى حاجة..
> وكنت بغنى للعيال بصوت عالى 
> 
> وفجأة دخل المعيد...وطبعا مشفتوش
> 
> بس لقيته عمال يضحك عليا هو والبنات
> 
> ...


يسلموووووووووو سمر بس على فكرة انتى احسن حال منى

انا طردت من الفصل هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بتحصل كتير 

وحصل موقف زيه عندنا في الفصل

مدرس الرياضيات دخل والبنت اللي جنبي مش شايفاه وعماله تغني الاغنية بتاعت ماريا(العب العب)

طلعها من الفصل واتحايلنا عليه علشان يدخلها ومرضيش

بس اتاسفتله في الاخر

----------


## مقهور الضمير

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه
> عسل سمر 
> خصوصا انى عارف نظام سكاشن الرسم الواحد بيكون نفسه يسلى نفسه وهو بيرسم باى شئ 
> واحيانا الواحد بيندمج جدا ومش بيحس بنفسه
> اعتقد بتكون حلوة الذكريات دى كل ما الواحد بيفتكر ذكريات زيها فى حياته بتسعده
> شكرا سمر اسعدتنى


الف شكر اخي العزيز وانتظر طلتك من جديد على مواضيعي

----------


## مقهور الضمير

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بتحصل كتير 
> 
> وحصل موقف زيه عندنا في الفصل
> 
> مدرس الرياضيات دخل والبنت اللي جنبي مش شايفاه وعماله تغني الاغنية بتاعت ماريا(العب العب)
> 
> طلعها من الفصل واتحايلنا عليه علشان يدخلها ومرضيش
> ...


ههههههههههه  االمفروض يحدث قانون استخدام الغناء في الفصل لي ابعاد جوء الملل عن الطلاب والطالبات ويسلموووووووو سوسو

----------


## رانيا عمر

اسكت متقولش نفس الموقف بجد حصل معايا
بس انا كنت في اولي اعدادي من 14 سنة تقريبا
و حصة شغاله و فجاءة لاقيت نفسي بصفر لاغنية معينة
و المدرسة حلفت ما تكمل الحصة الا لما تعرف مين اللي صفر
راحت صاحبتي اللي جنبي فتنت عليا
 الحمد لله فضلت حصتين ورا بعض في اخر الفصل و رافعة ايدي لفوق
بجد بشكرك انك خلتني افتكر حاجة من ايام الشقاوة
تحياتي لك

----------


## مقهور الضمير

> اسكت متقولش نفس الموقف بجد حصل معايا
> بس انا كنت في اولي اعدادي من 14 سنة تقريبا
> و حصة شغاله و فجاءة لاقيت نفسي بصفر لاغنية معينة
> و المدرسة حلفت ما تكمل الحصة الا لما تعرف مين اللي صفر
> راحت صاحبتي اللي جنبي فتنت عليا
>  الحمد لله فضلت حصتين ورا بعض في اخر الفصل و رافعة ايدي لفوق
> بجد بشكرك انك خلتني افتكر حاجة من ايام الشقاوة
> تحياتي لك


هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ألله يعينك  كيف استحملتى حصتين وراء بعض واقفت  ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:  

انا الحمدلله طلعت احسن منك  خرجنى اتفسح شوي :y:   :y:  

ويسلموووووووو رانيا على طلتك على الموضوع واضافتك شيء من ذكرياتك :good:

----------


## hazzom2000

السلام عليكم
الأخ محمد فاروق موضوعك تحفه وأجمل ما فيه مشاركات الأعضاء وطبعا على رأسهم مظلوم باشا والأخت أسيرة الصبر وبصراحه كل اللي كتبوا مواقفهم زي العسل
طبعاً أنا عضو جديد عليكم وبقالي أسبوع عمال أقرأ المواقف المدهشه للأخوه والأخوات الأعضاء في المنتدى الرائع المهم مطولش عليكم نخش في المفيد ححاول أحكيلكم مواقف حقيقيه حصلت البعض منها كل ما بفتكره بضحك وأتمنى أن تعجبكم وأكون عضوا خفيف في هذا الموضوع الرائع.
نبتدي
تذكرت أيام كاس العالم من زمان ايام ما مصر اتعادلت والدنيا اتقلبت  ::no3::  المهم كنت  ومجموعه من اصحابي مدعويين لقضاء بضعة ايام ببلد بالفلاحين قرب ميت غمر عند أحد الأصدقاء الذين يملكون مزارع هناك المهم أحد أصحابي كان مجنون كوره وعصبي جدا بالنسبه لموضوع الكوره لا يسمح ان يفوته ماتش فما بالكم بماتشات كاس العالم المهم في يوم خرجنا بعربية الولد صاحب المزرعه للفسحه خارج المنطقه يعني قرب ميت غمر وكان فيه ماتش مهم مصر حتلعب فيه وشاءات الأقدار اننا نتأخر وصاحبنا مجنون الكوره كان متعصب وعمال يبرطم وأنا وافقت ازاي وانا غلطت وانا وانا .. المهم الولد اللي سايق العربيه كان عمال يضحك عليه لأنه معطي الموضوع اكتر من حقه
بس كان واهمه انه عمال يجري عشان يلحق يرجع قبل ما الماتش يبدأ اتاريه كان محضرله مفاجأه ::evil::   وقف صاحبنا على مزلقان قطار وطبعا استهبل لحد ما الأشارة بقت حمرا وطبعا عمل انه مضطر يقف وفضلنا واقفين بتاع ربع ساعه لحد ما القطار جه وهنا المفاجأه :No:   قطر بضائع مكون من 70 عربيه مثلاً وماشي بسرعة السلحفاه  ::nooo::  وصاحبنا حيموت من البطئ وفي النهايه عدى القطر واتفتح المزلقان وجرينا لحد ما رجعنا القريه ونلاقي المفاجأه التانيه :Cool:  
الكهربا مقطوعه تماما  ::sorry::  وصاحبنا خلاص حصله حاله هستيريه  ::cop::  وسابنا وهو ميعرفش حاجه في المكان المهم صاحب المزرعه جاب مولد كهربا وقعدنا ندور على مجنون الكوره لاقيناه في النهايه قاعد على قهوه بيتفرج على الماتش بعد ما الشوط الأول خلص وحلف انه ما حيخرج معانا أبدا في يوم يكون فيه ماتشات
واسف على الإطاله والقاكم في موقف تاني

----------


## ابتسام22

السلام عليكم 


ما شاء الله  المشاركاات جميله جدااا


اناا   احب ان  اشارك  بمشاركه  صغنونه  كداا  على الماشىى 




انا لى   صحبه عايشه لوحدها فى   شقتها فى الدور الرابع لان  اهلهاا  مسافرين بره   مصر 
وفى  يوم من الاااياام وانااا  بكلمهاا  فى التليفون  حسيت ان  صوتها متغيرر ولما  سالتها مالك؟؟  قالت لى انهاا  بتحس  ان فى   اصواات فى   شقتهااا وحركاات  غريبه وخصوصا  الاصواات  بتزداد  بالليل والدنياا كلهاا نايمه  



طبعاا  انا بدورررررررى   قمت  بدور  التريقه المنااسبه  عليهاا وعلى  احساستها الغريبه وطلبت منهاا لو  انها  شافت العفريت او  طلعلهاا  تبعتهولى  لانى  فعلا محتاجااه فى حاجات  كتيير  منهاا  يذاكرلى  ويجيبلى الامتحاناات والمحاضرات  باستثناااء العربيه والشقه الى  على النيل    والفلوس الىى  هيحطهالى فى البنك باسمىىى




والموضوع عدىىىى عادى   خالص وبعدها بيومين  رحت ازورهاا  وكنت  تعبانه جداااا  وكان بقالى  يومين مكلتش  حاجه  وكاان باين عليااا  واول ماا  دخلت  شقتهاا  رميت نفسى على اول  كرسىى   ورحت  فى النوووووووووووووووووووووم







وشويه  صحيت على  صوت      صرخه     فتحت  عينىى   .. وبصيت  يمين   .....  شمال      .......    ناديت على صحبتىىى  محدش  رد  



ودقيقه وسمعت  اصواات   وحااجااات  بتتحرك    فى الشقه  ناديت تانى  على  صحبتىى  محدش   رد



ودى كانت اول  مره لى  اقعد قى  شقتهااا  لوحدىى


وشويه   والااقى الاصواات بتتكرر  تانىىى ......  ساعتها افتكرت كلام  صحبتى عن  العفاريت  صحابهاا الى بيشاركوهاا فى   بيتهاا ....  ومكنش ادااامىى الااا   انى  اسحب  الكرسى  الى انااا  كنت نايمه عليه    وادخل البلكونه 

وفعلاا  دخلت  البلكونه  بعيد  عن العفارييت  واتمنيت  لو انهاا  شقتها  فى الدور الاول  علشان لو حصل حاجه  اقدر  ارمى  نفسى  من شقتهااا واخلص من جو الرعب الى عشت فيه   ونمت  وشويه  سمعت  اصوااات تانىىىى       ومحستش  بنفسى  والا  وانا  بقول ( اعوذ  بكلمات الله  التاماات من   شر ما  خلق )   وفجأأأأأأأأأه










 لقيت  صحبتىى  اداامى  وبتقولى    ( انتىى  صحيتىىىىى اناا  كنت نزلت اشترى  ليكى غداا علشان شكلك كنتى تعبانه)     ولما  قلت لهاا  على الى  سمعته  طبعاا كان بدورها    انها  تعيد لى التريقه الى اناا  كنت  بتريقهاا عليهااا 



واكتشفت  بعدها  ان االاصواات الى  كنا  بنسمعها ما  هى الا  صوت شبااك     مفتوح فى   حجره من الحجراات المقفوله  والى محدش  بيفتحهاا

----------


## أم أحمد

اهلا بيك حازوم
واهلا بيكي ابتسام في الموضوع هنا
ومواقفكم زي العسل
وفي انتظار المزيد

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موقف جامد يا حزوم وصحيح الكوره جوان وعشقها جنان
تسلم ايدك يا باشا  :: 
ابتسام
هاتخوفينى منك ليه  :: 
على العموم موقفك جميل جدا وربنا يبعد عننا العفاريت وشقاوتها  :;): 
ويجعلوا عاااااااااامر
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## hazzom2000

اولاً متشكر جدا على التشجيع من الأخت أم أحمد  ومن الأخ مظلوم اللي مواقفه انا قريتها كلها وتحفه فعلا

أما عن موقف اختنا ابتسام بصراحه احييكي على شجاعتك بس احب اقولك ان الهروب خير الحلول والجبن سيد الأخلاق

نخش في المفيد موقف تاني حصل واتمنى يعجبكم:

انا قاعد في الرياض في السعوديه ومره التلفزيون باظ وطبعا الحياه هنا بدون تلفزيون جحيييييم المهم اخدت التلفزيون عشان اصلحه في التوكيل بتاعه وده في حته اسمها البطحا وهي منطقه يسكنها بنسبة 99% هنود وبنجلاديش وزحمه موووت المهم قعدت ادور على أي حته اركن جنب التوكيل مفيش المهم نزلت التلفزيون ورحت ركنت بعيد ولما صلحوه وجاي اخده مكنش هناك أي عامل يوصلهولي فاخوكم عمل فيها هرقل وبعدها افتكرت إن الركنه بعيده و لقيت اني لازم اشيله واعدي بيه اشاره مرور كبيره وتخيلوا تلفزيون 21 بوصه وشايلوه لوحدي طبعا حموووت من ثقله غير إن شكلي مريب ايه اللي شايل تلفزيون لوحده ماشي بيه زي اللي سرقه المهم نجحت في تعدية الإشاره وبصعوبه فتحت باب العربيه واذا بالمنظر التالي واحد جاي من بعيد بيجري حافي القدمين لابس جاكت جينز مفتوح يعني زي الصديري وبنطلون مقطع وشعره كثيف كنيش زي حسن شحاته وشطه زمان وجاي عليا طبعا منظر مرعب والأحلى لما قرب لقيته ماسك في ايده سكينه زي بتاعة البطيخ كبيره قلت بس خلاص الشهاده والألذ ان التلفزيون نصه في ايدي والنص التاني على كنبة العربيه ومبقتش عارف اعمل ايه اسيبه يقع وانفد بجلدي والا اعمل ايه المهم حصلي نوع من شلل التفكير لحد ما الراجل ده عدى من جنبي  بسرعه حطيت التلفزيون ولقيت عربيه من بتوع دوريات النجده جريت وقولتلهم الحقوا واحد ماسك سكينه وبيجري هناك اهوه فكان الرد بمنتهى الهدوء اللي في الدنيا ده عبدالله مبيعملش حاجه بس شكله كده قلتله شكله كده ومزودتش في الكلام طبعا بعد ما قلبي وقف واشتغل تاني وبقيت عمال اضحك على نفسي وأقول كنت خايف على التلفزيون يقع ومش خايف على نفسي ومن يوميها وانا زعلان من التلفزيون جدا وحبقى اكلم الصيانه يجوا هما يشيلوه . 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

هههههههههههههه

لذيذ موقفك يا حازم 

وسمر ويسرا وابتسام مواقفكم لذيذة 

مستنين الجديد

----------


## summar

احكيلكو عن موقف عمرى ماهنساه
مرة كنا سهرانيين انا واخواتى لغاية الساعة 3 الفجر
وفجأة سمعنا صوت مية كتيييييييير(طششششششششششش)
طلعنا فوق السطح نشوف الحكاية(الكلام ده 3 الفجر)
لقينا خزان جارنا مغرق الدنيا
الجو كان برد وشتا وخفنا عليهم وقلنا لازم نصحيهم يقفلو الخزان

اعدنا ننادى(ياعمو اناااااااااااااااااااااس
وعمو انس نايم فى عز النوم

اقترحنا نحدفه بالزلط علشان يحس ويصحى

وفعلا جبنا زلط نحدفهم بيه.........
والنتيجة

عدد 2 شباك مكسور

طبعا كانت فضيحة بجلاجل
بس ضحكنا يوميها ضحك فظيع
وعمو انس زعل مننا

----------


## مظلوووم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه
مواقف جامده جدا جدا يا حزوم انت ويسرا  :: 
يالا عاوزين الجديد  :good: 
اللى بعدوووووووووا
انوووووووبيس

----------


## hazzom2000

السلام عليكم رجعتلكم تاني  ازيكم عاملين ايه
أولا متشكر دكتوره نسيبه وإستاذنا مظلوم
الأخت يسرا بصراحه موقف الزلط ده رهيب وحسيت ان فيه زلطه جت في دماغي من كتر تأثري بموقف عمو أنس بس عايز أسال مين اللي لم الميه في الآخر
المهم إفتكرتليكوا موقف صغير كده في السريع
كان فيه واحد من اصحابي ايام الجامعه غاوي سرعه  :Cool:  وكان يحب يجي في الشارع اللي قدام جامعة القاهره من عند بين السرايات ويجري جدا طبعا عشان يبقى ملفت للنظر
المهم كان في يوم جاي وكعادته بياخد الشارع بسرعته العاليه وتمام لحد كده ولقى المفاجأه كان ايام حرب الخليج
والمظاهرات ماليه الجامعه وطبعا الأمن المركزي قافل الطريق وبدون مقدمات لقينا قدام العربيه كتيبة امن مركزي بتعبر الشارع ومعاهم الصدادات البلاستيك والعصيان وعمالين يطلعوا اصوات زي الوحوش اووه وصاحبنا كان قدامه اختيارين اتنين مفيش تالت ليهم  ::  يحيخترق هذا الجيش وطبعا حتبقى نهاية ده ماساه او انه انه اييييه يطلع فوق الرصيف وطبعا هو رشح الإختيار التاني مش عارف ليه كان بيفكر ما هو كان واضح المهم مش حعرف اوصفلكم احلى صوت فرامل ممكن تسمعه واحلى ركبه على رصيف وطبعا بتاع 300 عسكري امن مركزي كانوا منتظرين الأوامر بس ويتدخلوا لولا العنايه الألهيه انهم كانوا مركزين على الوصول لباب الجامعه قبل ما المظاهرات تطلع وطبعا لما تدوروا على اللي كان قاعد معاه جوه العربيه ممكن تلاقوه في الدواسه وحلفت اني ما اركب معاه تاني بعد ما دمي نشف ودمتم سالمين.
 ::

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههه
لا بجد موقف مالوش حل يا حزووووم  :good: 
فكرتنى بواحد صاحبى نفس النظام وكل شويه اقوله مسيرك يوم تروح فى داهيه  :: 
هاخليه يقرا موضوعك دا 
ومش هاتسكت وعاوزين تاااااااانى
اللى بعدوووووووووووا
انووووووووبيس

----------


## Egypt lover

ههههههههههههه موقف رهيب وجميل كمان تسلم  يا حزوووووووم...

بس ممكن اطلب منك طلب يا مظلوم؟
يعني ايه انووووووووووبيس؟؟؟؟

انا بجد عقدتني الكلمه ده  :notme:   ههههههههه 

 يا ريت اعرف ردك ...

تحياتي للجميع:
Egypt lover

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش عيب تبقى مصريه وما تعرفيش انوبيس  :: 
انوبيس يا لوفر هو اله الموتى والحساب عند القدماء المصريين
وانا قصتى مع الاسم قديمه جدا جدا
لو قريتى موضوعى على كرسى الاعتراف هاتفهمى  :: 
واهلا بيكى معانا يا لوفر  ::   :: 
ويجعلوا عااااااااامر
انوووووبيس

----------


## Egypt lover

اولا اشكرك على ردك ،،،

ويشرفني اني اعترف لك واقول اني بجد خفت منك اله الموتى يا مظلووووم هههههههههههههه

بس على العموم هي فكره حلوه عشان جديده ومفيش حد فكر فيها قبلك .....   :f2: 

تحياتي:
Egypt lover

----------


## hazzom2000

Egypt lover متشكر على ردك ومنتظرين مواقفك الحلوه

مظلوم باشا أطمع منك تفتكرلنا موقف حلو من بتوعك اللي زي العسل

----------


## طم طم @

عاوزين مواقف جديدة

----------


## Far&Away

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مواقف جامده جدا جدا يا حزوم انت ويسرا 
> يالا عاوزين الجديد 
> اللى بعدوووووووووا
> انوووووووبيس








اغنية جميلة يامظلوم
جميلة جدا جدا :good:   :good:

----------


## مظلوووم

ربنا يخليكى يا far & away
ودا بس من ذوقك   ::   :: 
وان شاء الله اجيبلكم موقفين حلوين  :good: 
ويجعلوا عااااااامر
انوووووووبيس

----------


## egy_foxman

السلام عليكم 
شبابنا الغالى موضوع جميل وبجد يستاهل ان الواحد يشترك فيه وعمتا انا مش هعتمد هنا على الواقف الى حصلت معايا انا شخصيا فقط بس هجيب ليكم شويه مواقف حصلت مع ناس اصحابى 


الموقف الاول ...........عيش ندل تموت مستور 
واحد صحبى  ما بيروح يصيف عند خاله فى اسكندريه والمهم بعد كام يوم  اتعرف على بنت  ساكنه جنب خاله 
واخدها يتمشها معاها على البحر وبالظبط عند جليم والمهم هو طبعا مش لابس الى على الحبل لاء ده لابس الحبل والى عليه وهى اكيد طبعا عمله حوالى 15 عمليه تجميل عشان تكون  حلوه المهم جوز احلوين دول مشيين مع بعض والتانى عمال يحكى عن  قوته وقدرته ومواهبه كمان ويروح يجب ليس كريم ليها ويرجع ويلاقى واحد بيعاكسها  المهم طبعا لو احد فينا مكانه عرفين طبعا ايه هيحصل انما صحبنا بيقولى انا اول ما بصيت فى وشه لقيت انه فيه حوالى 50 ضربه مطوه وشكله ممكن يلعب فى عينى البخت المهم انا بصيت له كده وشوفته بيغلس عليها جامد اوى 
رحت ماشى وعامل انى معرفهاش اصلا وخدت تكس لوحد ومشيت 



الموقف التانى ..................
الموقف ده حصل وانا كنت خارج مصر فى معرض 
المهم كان عندناو احد صحبنا فشار جدا وفاهم نفسه غلط  وكنا شغلين فى معرض خاص بالاى تى (تقنيه المعلومات)   المهم جرس تليفون صحبنا ده يضرب ويلاقى واحده لبنانيه بتكلمه (وانتوا عرفين طبعا لبنان دى عاصمه الحلاوهوالدلع )
الو.....استاذ احمد 
ايوه 
شو اخبارك ....كيفك   معاك مريم 
اهلا اخت مريم 
والله انا بتصل فيك من طرف الاستاذ ....هو قالى اتصل فيك لو عوزه اشترى لاب توب 
تحت امرك طبعا (وطبعا التانى وشه احمر وحصلت تغيرات غريبه فى هدومه وخصوصا ..مش مهم )
طيب انا بموء عليك اليوم الساعه 6 اوك 
تحت امرك 
المهم يتنتهى المكالمه على كده والتانى ينط ويفط ويروح لكل الناس فى فى المعرض ويقول حته مكنه لبنانى اتصلت بيا النهارده وجايه عشان تقابلنى وعلى فكره انا عارف هى بس بتتحجج بموضوع الاب توب انا بس اشوفها ووشوفوا انا هعمل ايه النهارده دا انا هوريكم المكن ياولاد  
ومن الساعه 1 الى الساعه 5 وهو بيحكى عن المغامره الى هو هيعملها مع المكنه  وانه ادامه ليله طويلع تحتوى على كل الالون المهم مطولش عليكم وتيجى الساعه 6 وانا واقف فى حالى الاقى وحده تشبه فايزه بتاعت السينيما او ممكن تكون عيشه الكيلانى كده او فيها شبه من الواد بيومى ابن البواب ومعاها 3 اولاد صغيرين   وتسألنى لو سمحت فين الاستاذ احمد  فانا ازبهليت وقولت الاخت مريم 
قالت اه 
قولت اوكى  اتفضلى وانا اوريكى الاستاذ احمد ولفيت بيها على كل المعرض واحد واحد وانا بعرفها على الناس الاخت مريم عوزه الاستاذ احمد والناس تبص لها وللجيش الى معاها ويضحكوا وهى مش عارفه في ايه المهم بعد ما لفيتها على المعرض كله رحت لاحمد وناديت استاذ احمد فينك الاخت بتدور عليك وصحبنا بص على الموقف حسيت ان وشه اصبح حبه فراوله  واحنا كلنا واقفين نبص عليه ونضحك ونشاور له من بعيد وطبعا كان هو قصه المعرض لمده اسبوع

----------


## egy_foxman

الموقف الى بعده اولا برجاء القراءه للرجال فقط 

الموقف ده حصل لواحد صحبنا كبير ومتجوز بس مش متعلم اوى يعنى وكان عايش فى بلد عربى 
المهم اصحبنا عمالين يحكوا دامه على التوب (الكندوم/الانسيلاتور/الكبوت /يارب تكونوا فهمتوا)المهم فهو حب يعرف ايه ده فسألهم هو ده بتاع ايه الى انتوا بتحكوا عنه ؟
واحد فيهم قاله يا عم ده بتاع الصداع  اول ما تحس بصداع على طول تجيبه 
المهم صحبنا اول ما حس بصداع مكدبش خبر راح الصيدليه وكانت هناك بنت فلبينيه فقالها عاوز كندوم 
فجبت له علبه فراح البيت ورجع بعد شويه وهو ماسك الكندوم ده متمزع نهائى وقالها لو سمحت انا عاوز مقاس اكبر شويه 
المهم البنت ادتله مقاس اكبر شويه 
رجع تانى وهو متمزع برده وهو عمال يزعق للبنت بقولك عاوز كاندوم اكبر حاجه لو سمحت عاوز حاجه كبيره على ادى مش اصول دى 
المهم البنت قالت له ده اكبر مقاس وعمتا خد ده اكبر حاجه فصحبنا ده حدق اوى فقالها انا هجربه هنا عشان مروحش واجى تانى فا البنت وشها احمر اوى وقالت اوك ادخل جوه وجربه فقالها لاء انا هجربه هنا اهه ادامك وراح البطل مطلع الكندوم وفارده وحاول يلبسه فى راسه...................(ينهار غباء )ومخبيش عليكم الصيدليه كان فيها ناس وناسات (نسوان يعنى )وطبعا مش هكمل انتوا عرفين الباقى ايه فى موقف زى ده اصبح البطل ده حديث المدينه ومضرب المثال فى الغباء وده غير الى حصل له فى الصيدليه لما النا س شافت الموقف ده

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

بصراحه شوية مواقف تحفه 

تسلموا كلكم 

ومنتظرين الموقفين يا مظلووووووووووم

----------


## amak_77

*انا بقى ليه موقف في السريع جدا مش هطول عليكم*
*انا كنت بدرس في سنتر في مصر الجديدة و كنت رحت اسال عن مصاريف كورس و انا من بيتي لمكان السنتر ياخد بتاع ساعه و نص او ساعتين بالميني باص*
*المهم لبست و رحت السنتر و بعد ما عدينا الاف الإشارات و عشرات الميادين نزلت ميدان الحجاز مكان السنتر* 
*المهم نزلت و رحت نحية السنتر فجأة لقيت الأتوبيس اللي هيرجعني جي فاضي موت(ايام ما كنت بركب اتوبيسات) مش عارف ليه نطيت فيه و ركبته و روحت البيت من غير ما اسال عن مصاريف الكورس*

*نفسي لحد دلوقت اعرف انا ركبت الأتوبيس و رجعت ليه من غير ما اسال عن الكورس مش عااااارف خااااالص*
*شكرا ليكم يا ريت تعجب* 
*موقف غبي صح ؟؟*

----------


## Far&Away

هههههههههه
ياعينى
اول مالقيت اتوبيس فاضي مصدقتش نفسك ونطيت فيه ونسيت مشوارك الاساسي
انا كمان والله ساعات بحس بكده لما بشوف اى وسيلة مواصلات فاضية
.......
انا مرة كنت بقالى فترة مخرجتش..كذا شهر يعنى
وفى يوم كان عندى مشوار...ركبت تاكسي....واول ماركبته اشتغلت ضحك...والله ماعرف كنت بضحك ليه
بس السواق كان مشغل اغنية عجيبة
المهم.......السواق عمال يبص فى المراية وانا عمالة اكتم فى الضحك ووشي احمر زى الطمطاية
وطبعا الراجل بدأ يخاف

اول مانزلت(وانا بضحك برده).......قام جرى بالتاكسي بتاعه قبل ماقفل الباب حتى...وعينيه كلها رعب
افتكرنى مجنونة..
بس على فكرةانا مكنتش لوحدى فى الموقف ده.....

بس

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موقف جامد يا ماك هههههههههههههههههههههه

اتوبيس فاضى فرصه ما تتعوضش 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

على فكره يا far&away الموقف دا حصل معايا 

انا فى الكويت وكان يوم امتحان امتحان زوجتى بعت لها رساله أطمن عليها 

وكنت واقف فى الشارع مستنى السيارة وصلتلى رساله من زوجتى بتقولى 

(حبيبي ميراتك الغبيه طلعت امتحانها بكره متقلقش انا كويسه يا حبيبي)

طبعا فضلت اضحك فى الشارع ضحك مش عارف ابطل ضحك والي رايح واللي جي يقول ايه المجنون ده 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تقبلوا تحيتي

----------


## خالد الهندسة

الله ، والله مواقفكم تموت من الضحك ، ده المنتدى ده لقطة ، ويسرني ان اشارك بهذا الموقف 

اثناء وجودي في السعودية احتجت الى مزيل بقع فدخلت محل ، وكان فيه عامل هندي فقلت له ياصديق ابغى stain remover يعني مزيل بقع بس بالانجليزي قلت مايفهمنيش لو قلت بالعربي ، فقال لي "مافي معلوم" قلت له يعني ياصديق فيه توب مافي نظيف بعدين "ستين ريموفر" فيه غسيل توب نظيف ، راح جاب لي تايد قلت له : لا ، تايد فيه غسيل بعدين توب لسة مافي نظيف بعدين "ستين ريموفر" فيه غسيل خلاص توب نظيف ، قال مافي معلوم ، بعدين جه السعودي صاحب المحل شافني واقف متحير فقال لي اش فيه ؟ قلت له عاوز مزيل بقع ، راح منادي للهندي وقال له : ياعبد الله هات مزيل بقع راح الهندي جابه وجه بعد تعبي ده كله ههههههههه
أرجو تكون عجبتكم

----------


## Egypt lover

تسلم ايدك يا خالد على الموقف ده هههههههههه

وشكرا لكل الشاركوا بمواقف رائعه احيت الموضوع
وبالنسبه للمواقف بتعتي انا عندي فضايح مش مواقف هههههه
وان شاء الله عما قريب

----------


## الشمسى

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هندى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## hazzom2000

بصراحة شوية مواقف تحفه وواقعيه جدا بالذات الأتوبيس أنا افتكر لما كنت ببقى راكب الأتوبيس وطالع روحي ومش عارف احط رجلي حتى وتيجي إشاره وتلاقي جنبك اتوبيس فاضي ومفهوش غير واحد بس تبقى حتتجنن والظريف تسمع احتجاجات الناس هو ايه الخط اللي ملوش لازمه ده او  اتفرج يا سيدي على النظام بتاع هيئة النقل العام حطه اتوبيس واحد للطريق ده والطريق بتاع الناس الهاي حطلهم 50 اتوبيس
المهم لو اتكلمنا على الهنود وعمايلهم مش حنخلص لأنهم ناس بسطا قوي وححاول افتكرلكم كام موقف ليهم ان شاء الله
أما عن موقف النهارده فهو صغير بس كل ما افتكره اضحك وهو :
كنت واقف في اشارة مرور هنا في السعوديه وطبعا الجو نااار يعني فوق 47درجه وللمعلوميه الأشارات هنا اتوماتيك بدون عسكري مرور ومعتمدين على كاميرات المراقبه المهم واقف وجنبي عربيه تانيه وفجأه جه ولد عامل عربيته زجاج غامق وراح طالع قدام كل اللي في الإشاره بشكل يغيظ جدا وراح معررض العربيه بتاعته قدامنا بس حظه السئ انه بقى مش شايف الإشاره بس انا كنت متغاظ وببص جنبي لقيت الراجل عايز يعمل فيه حركه فهمتها على طول رحت مزمرله جامد  واللي جنبي كمان على اساس ان الإشاره فتحت راح طالع زي الصاروخ
وطبعا  كسرها بس مقولكمش فضلت اضحك انا واللي جنبي(مع العلم ان الشارع كان فااضي جدا)
وطبعا الحركه دي متتعملش وفيه زحمه والا تبقى كارثه بس ربك ستر


وووووووبس خلاص
استنوا مواقف اخواننا الهنود

----------


## hazzom2000

معلش الظاهر اني وضعت الموضوع غلط وكان القصد وضعه في موضوع مواقف طريفه وشقيه
برجاء من الأخ المشرف نقله وشكرا

----------


## hazzom2000

من أحدث المواقف التي حصلت اني جيت احط موقف طريف فحطيته في موضوع جديد وبعدين قعدت ادور عليه وفي النهايه اكتشفت التوهان اللي انا فيه
ع العموم الرابط أهوه
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=53146

وووووبس

----------


## Far&Away

احكى موقف حصلى مرة فى الكلية
كنا قاعدين فى سكشن
وفجأة................طراااااااااخ

الشباك وقع على راسي
وعلى راس واحدة صاحبتى كانت قاعدة جنبى كمان

اهم حاجة انا فضلت اضحك واعيط فى نفس الوقت

وصحبتى فى قاعدة ساكتة منطقتش غير بعدها بيومين

وكانت فضيحة ....
اتمنى يكون عجبكو

----------


## amak_77

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها
و الله عسل  يا فار اواي
المواقف دي المحرجة بتخلي الواحد يضحك و يعيط من الكسفة
فكرتيني بابن عمتي كان نايم على السرير و كان فوقه الشباك 
راح رافع رجليه على الشباك من تحت وقعد يزق 
مش عارف ليه العبط دي يعني

بس المهم ان الشباك اترفع و نزل على دماغه طراااااااخ  اكن حد مسك الشباك و رزعه بيه على دماغه
المهم كا ن منظره ان حلق الشباك حواليه و هوه كام في وسط الشباك و الزجاج حواليه في كل حته
يعني كان متحزم بالشباك و مصدوم ما بيتكلمش
قعدت اضحك ضحك لغايه دلوقت كل اما افتكره

----------


## ميمو المصرى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
واتعورتو على كده

----------


## amak_77

> واتعورتو على كده


تصدق يا ميميو و لا خدش و الله

----------


## الشمسى

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماهو فى ناااااااااااااس كدة دايما يا اماااااااك مبتريحش نفسها
وتحب تلعب فى كل حااااااااجة 
والاخر اهى جت على راسه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بس كويس يا اماك انه متعورش

----------


## ميمو المصرى

> تصدق يا ميميو و لا خدش و الله




ههههههههههههههههه
مبروكيــــــــــــــن

----------


## Far&Away

احكيلكو موقف كمان
كنا قاعدين فى محاضرة رذلة اوى
والدكتور بتاعها زيها
ونص المحاضرة فاضي...........المدرج ساكت
وقال ايه
الدكتور عايز يسألنا فى المنهج بالدور........فاكر نفسه فى ثانوية عامة
المهم احنا طبعا ابيض ياورد

اقترحت على زميلتى ننزل نستخبى فى البنش من تحت
طبعا هى استغربت....بس انا اقنعتها ان خواتى دايما كانو بيعملو كده لما يحبو يهربو من الدكتور

خلاص اتفقنا اول مالدكتور يدور وشه.......ننزل ونستخبى فى البنش من تحت
اول مانزلنا....اتحشرنا ...
معرفناش نطلع تانى او نكمل ننزل

طبعا ضحك كركعة........وبصوت عالى فى المحاضرة الفاضية
كان عمالين يدورو على مصدر الصوت مكتشفوش

وفضلنا مستنيين المحاضرة لما خلصت وكلهم خرجو علشان نحاول نخرج من الزنقة اللى احنا اتحشرنا فيها
بس طلعنا من المدرج يوميها....زى الزبالين
هدومنا كلها تراب

اتمنى يعجبكو

----------


## الشمسى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالا متقوليشششششششششششششش كدة
ازاااااااااااااااااااااااى
اتحشرتى ازااااااااااااااااااااااااااى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Far&Away

اتحشرنا زى الناس
هههه


معرفناش نتزحزح من مكانا

----------


## الشمسى

لو الدكتوووووووووووووور كانو شافكو 
كان سقطكم ف المادة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Far&Away

ههههههههه
كان هيشدنا الاول ويخرجنا
وبعدين يتصرف

----------


## egy_foxman

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
والله فكرتونا بأيام الكليه والى كان بيحصل فيها 
المهم بمناسبه الكليه نحكى شويه مواقف هباب من بتاعه الكليه 
انا فاكر اول سنه  ليا فى الكليه كنت داخل وانا اصلا مش حابب الكليه ومش طايئ نفسى اصلا  
المهم وبسبب كده حصل شويه مواقف غريبه شويه 
اول موقف ممكن نحكى عليه  محتاج بس توضيخ لنقطه معينه  ا نه فى سنه 98 تقريبا كانت الموضه جزم رجالى كبيره بيكون فى نعلها نص جزء حديد شويه يعنى تقريبا بتكون عامل زى الحصان الى  لابس حدوه 
وانا كنت عندىة جزمه من النوع ده 
نحكى الموقف 
كنت فى محاضره بتاعت ماده  غبيه اسمها بصريات  وكان الدكتور بتعاها تعبان كفته 
المهم انا قررت انى اوزغ من المحاضره  بس انا كنت فى اخر المدرج اعمل ايه 
كل ما الدكتور يدينى ظهره انزل درجتين واقرب على بنش قريب شويه من الباب وطبعامع كل خطوه  ليا على الارض كان سيمفونيه عم حكشه العربجى بتشتغل عشان الجزمه الى انا لابسها 
المهم  كل ما الدكتور يدينى ظهره وانا اعمل الحركه ده لحد ما اصبحت ف اول بنش فالدكتور طبعا واخد باله منى اوى بسبب الصوت اياه  
فبيقولى انته عمال يعنى تمشى ورايح جاى فقلت معلش اصلى عاوز اكون قريب من البورد عشان اعرف اكتب الى موجود عليها 
فصحبنا فرح  طبعا اول مره يلاقى حد يقوله كده انه عاوز يكتب فى المحاضره بتاعته 
المهم وصحبنا اول ما دور وشه كنت انا فى طريقى للباب بسي المشكله انى كان لازم اعدى تقريبى 15 متر من البنش لحد الباب وانا ماشى مش واخد بالى ان الجزمه عمله فضيحه وفجاْْءه المدرج كله سكت نهائى وانا ماشى وصوت الجزمه عامل ترك    ترك ترك ترك  ترك  فالدكتور اتدور لاقنى فى نص المسافه بالظبط ومكنش ادامى الا حل واحد هو انى اعمل عبيط  ومش واخد بالى منه واكمل للهايه 
بس بينى وبينكم اليوم ده منكتش من الخوف انه ممكن يشيلنى الماده دى

----------


## egy_foxman

المقف التانى حصل فى المعمل كان  معمل كميا وكان فى بنت شيفه نفسها شويه وكويه شعرها ومسيحاه طبعا نظام يا ارض اتهدى المهم صحبتنا مشوغوله فى التجربه الى بتعملها وكانت تجربه على الفليم (لهب بنزل يعنى )المهم الجميله بتوطى عاشن تبص على الانبوبه شعرها قلب ونزل فى النار وقامت فيه حريقه وطبعا قمه الكومديا لما تتخيل الاموره وهى شعرها مولع والبنات بتطفيه واضطرت انها تروح متحجبه اليوم ده طبعا بعد الحادث الاليم ده

----------


## ابتسام22

السلام عليكم واللله مشاركتكم    جميله جدااا


ويمكن لسه حاصل معاياا موقف   على قد ما  هو   ضحك  صحابى على ماا   قد انه كاان        ممكن  يويدنى  فى داهيه



كان فى  يوم عندنا امتحاان  اعمال   سنه  وفضلنا  مستنين  اكتر من ساعتين   عقبال ما المعيدين  يجهزواا  اوراقهم 


وبعد ماا  عينا  طلعت   فى المذاكره وفى الحر  وفى  انتظارهم  جت المعيده بكل  برود وتقولنا الامتحاان اتاجل


وكل وااحد  شاف  طريقه  


انا  بقاااااا  معجبنيش  الوضع  ده  ووقفت  انا وصحابى  كل  وااحده مناا  تعترض  على الموقف  ده وجه دورى فى الاعتراااااااض 


انا  بقاا متوصتش  جبت  سيره  الجامعه  كلها من اول  الفراش الى  بيكنس  المدرجاااااات  لغايه  عميد  الكليه وفى  نص   اعتراااااضى   حسيت ان  صحااااااابى   سكتوا مره واحده...  


وبلتفت  براحه  كداا  لقيت دكتورر معرفهوش  نازل على السلم  وتقريباا  كداا  سمع كلااامى  انا   كان ادااامى  حلين 


يا امااا  اجرىى من ادااامه يا اماا  اكمل  كلامىى 

وفعلا  كملت  كلاامى  وشكل  الدكتوررر  نفضلنااااا ونفض لكلامنااااااااااا   وقال  عيالل    وبيعبرواا  عن رايهم 

بس  بجد منهم للله  صحابى والمعيدين ممبيجيش  منهم وراهم الا  المشاكل

----------


## خالد الهندسة

الله مواقف لذيذة وطريفة

يافوكسمان ، آدي جزاة اللي يمشي ورا الموضة ، ماله الكوتشي الابيض بتاع باتا ؟

والاخت ابتسام ، مش كل مرة تسلم الجرة ، الراجل طلع عاقل المرة دي بس المرة الجاية ماحدش عارف ايه اللي هيحصل .

وانا اسف اني اغير اتجاه الموضوع لاني افتكرت موقف حصل لي لما شفت المشمش انهارده، طبعا كلنا فاكرين ان المشمش زمان كان بيطلع حوالي اسبوع او 10 ايام في السنة ومن هنا ظهر التعبير المشهور "في المشمش" معناه ان الحاجة دي نادرة الحدوث او مش هتحصل ، وكان المشمش لمن يتذكر اقرب للون البرتقالي ويكاد يذوب في الفم من طراوته وطعمه مثل علبة المربة كما كان الباعة ينادون عليه ، وسعره في حدود 3 جنيهات للكيلو وهو مبلغ كبير بمقاييس تلك الايام ، أما المشمش بتاع دلوقت تلاقي الحبة نصها اخضر والنص التاني اصفر فاتح وبيقعد في السوق ييجي 3 شهور وسعره بيوصل جنيه وربع ، اما الطعم فما يفرقش كتير عن اللمون في اول ظهوره .
المهم كنت في اسكندرية وراجع طنطا فلقيت راجل بيبيع مشمش جنب سيدي جابر وشكل المشمش حلو قوي فكرني بالمشمش بتاع زمان فقلت له اديني 2 كيلو ياعم ، وطبعا بطريقة البياعين المعروفة بقى يحط حباية بصباعه الي باين قدامي وتلات حبايات بصوابعه اللي انا مش شايفها ، وخدت المشمش وركبت القطر ونزلت طنطا ، واثناء مروري في السوق في طريق العودة للمنزل اذا ببائعة تبيع المشمش وهي تفترش الارض تسالني في شماتة "خدته بكام ياخويا" فقلت لها "ب 2 جنيه ياحاجة" ولم ادر سبب نظرة الشماتة حتى عدت الى المنزل ، فاذا بي احمل كيسا من عصير المشمش ، وطبعا كانت شماتة  من الزوجة هي كمان ، هي مالهاش نفس ، وسمعت كلمات من عينة "مانا جايباه امبارح بجنيه ونص زي الفل" و " شايله على قلبك من اسكندرية ؟" ، الواحد مش عارف يرضي الستات دول ازاي بس ؟ شكلهم مش هيرضوا غير في المشمش .

----------


## aynad

احكيلكوا علي موقف تاني كل ما افتكره امووووت علي نفسي من الضحك من هبلي
كنت ماشية انا و ماما و اخواتي التوأم في شارع وكنا عايزين نجيب حلويات من حلواني 
وبعدين لقينا راجل عماااال يطاردنا انا بشكل مخيف وهو اصلا شكله مخيف اوي واخد مطوة في وشه و ماشي يطوح , المهم وصلنا للحلواني لقيناه قافل علشان كان الصلاة شغالة , المهم قلنا نروح نشرب حاجة ساقعة في اي محل لحد الحلواني ما يفتح روحنا والاستاذ دة ورانا مش سايبنا واحنا طبعا مرعوبين , ووصلنا للمحل الحاجة الساقعة وطبعا الباشمهندس دة برضه ورانا ووقف اشتري إزازة حاجة بدرجة اننا مكملناش الازازة وحطناها و مشينا راح الحاج دة برضوا سايب الازازة بتاعتوا وكمل مشي ورانا , طبعا احنا مش عارفين نعمل ايه ,
وصلنا تاني للحلواني  كان فتح خلاااااص ودخلنا المحل راح داخل ورانا وجه وقف جانبي وفضل متنحلي متنحلي متنحلي انا كنت خلااااص عايزة  اعيط 
وهو بيبصلي راح نازل رافع  رجل البنطلووون بتاعه و منزل الشرااااب لتحت لقيت حاجة بيطلعها من الشراااااب انا طبعا قلت دي مطوااااة
رحت مصرخة في الشارع و اخواتي لما لقوني بصرخ راحوا مصرخييين هما كماااان بأعلي صوووت عندنا و ماما طبعا لقيناه بيطلع علبة سجاير في الاخر و الناس طبعا بأو يسألونا انتوا بتصرخوا ليه ؟؟؟؟
طبعا ملقناش حاجة نقولها غير ان الراجل دة ماشي ورانا من بدري و مراقب تحركاتنا ..
فطلع الناس اللي من نفس المنطقة الليل احنا كنا فيها عارفين الراجل دة كويس اوي و طلع في النهاية 
مريض نفسيا 
وراح الراجل دة مكلمنا و قالنا : انتوا خايفين مني ليه دة انا طيب اوي 
اصل الظابط امبارح مسكني و اعد يضرب فيا جامد اوي , ويقول حاجات غريبة مش متركبة علي بعضها ...
بس كدة بس شكلي كااااااان مضحك اوي 
ممكن انتوا متكونوش متخيلين المنظر زيي طبعا 
بس كدة تعبت من اللك

----------


## basmala

_أنا قلبى وقع منى أيناد وانا والاء كنا هنعيط خلاص  كان الله بعونا المهم انك بخير سيبك انت هو اختارك لانه شاف انك  طيبه  بس صورة بودى روعه  _

----------


## amak_77

> _أنا قلبى وقع منى أيناد وانا والاء كنا هنعيط خلاص  كان الله بعونا المهم انك بخير سيبك انت هو اختارك لانه شاف انك  طيبه  بس صورة بودى روعه  _


انا مش فاهم هيه بسملة اختك التوأم يا ايناد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها
بس بجد موقف يهلك من الضحك
انا قعدت اضحك و انا متخيلكم انتم الأربعه بتجروا من الراجل الطيب ده
حرام عليكم اذيتوه نفسيا اكتر ما هوه متاذي اصلا
بس بجد موقف راااااااااائع

و اكتر حاجة قعت اضحك عليها لما كان بيطلع السجاير 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها

و انتم قعدتوا تصوتوا 
و طلع صويتكم من غير سبب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها
انتم خايفين مني انا طيب و الله
و الأجمل اسلوبك في القصة 
رااااااااااائع
دمك خفيف مووووت
بس مش ممكن يكون معجب و لا حاجة 
او معجب بأختاك او بيقول اشمعني انت مش شبههم 
ههههههههههههههههههها
موقف راااااائع
عايزين من ده كتير

----------


## aynad

> انا مش فاهم هيه بسملة اختك التوأم يا ايناد
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها
> بس بجد موقف يهلك من الضحك
> انا قعدت اضحك و انا متخيلكم انتم الأربعه بتجروا من الراجل الطيب ده
> حرام عليكم اذيتوه نفسيا اكتر ما هوه متاذي اصلا
> بس بجد موقف راااااااااائع
> 
> و اكتر حاجة قعت اضحك عليها لما كان بيطلع السجاير 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها
> ...


ازيك يا يا امااااك ؟؟
بسملة دي تبقي صحبتي و زي اختي طبعا ومعايا هنا في السعودية
واول مرة تسمع الموقف دة 
وانت اللي اسلوبك ضحكني جدا و انت بتعلق علي موقفي
فعلا ممكن يكون عمااااال يشوف الفرق اللي بيني و بين اخواتي التوأم ههههههههه وبيطلع الغلطااات العشرة ههههههههههههه
تسلم يا رب يا امااااك

----------


## loooozaaaa

ايه الحاجات دي كلها

----------


## انا كده

انا لسه جديده بس حبيت المنتدى بجد
ويارب ابقى واحده منكم
انا بقى اخويا كان عامل بسورد للكومبيوتر
وراح السكن مع اصحابه لانه مش ساكن معانا
بس المهم هو فى نفس كليتى وكنت مستحلفه لما اشوفه فى الكليه هاعمل واسوى
المهم تانى يوم شوفته رحت وجيت جنبه وقلتله يا معفن والله ما انا سايباك الا اما تقول البسورد 
 لا قيت واحد مش هو بيبصلى ويقول نعم 
بس كان شبهه باضبط من قفاه


يارب تكون عجبتكم وشكرا محمد

----------


## summar

انا هحكى كذا موقف
اول موقف شبه موقف ايناد
كنا مرة انا واخواتى نازلين نشترى هدوم
والشارع كان زحمة يوميها
واختى مالقيتش حتة تركن فيها(ايام ماكنت بتسوق ...)
المهم ..هى اتزنقت فى حتة وعمالة بتحاول تطلع منها....لقينا راجل منكوش واقف قدامنا وعمال يتكلم من غير صوت(يعمل حركات ببقه)
طنشناه
وبعدين هى رجعت بالعربية...لقيناه بيجرى ناحيتنا وماسك لمبة طويلة عايز يخبطنا بيها....
المهم اختى سابت المكان كله..ولفت من ورا المحل علشان اخينا ده مايخدش باله...لقيناه مستنينا عند الشارع من ورا بعد مالفينا...
قررنا ان احنا نسترجل ونقتله...هههههه
والله قلنا لو قرب مننا هنقتله...
ومسكنا مفكات بابا عاينها فى الشنطة...وحجات بيشيل بيها العجلة...وحاجات بتلف...
المهم كلها حديد وكبيرة

وخلاص بقى ماشين مشية الابطال الثلاثة...(احنا كنا 3 يوميها..)
المهم...عرفنا نزوغ منه....وفعلا دخلنا محل الهدوم بالادوات دى فى ايدينا
ومعرفناش يوميها نبرر اى موقف
والناس استغربت علينا....

طلع الراجل ده فعلا مجنون ومعروف فى الحتة هناك.....وجرى ورايا بعدها 3 مرات...
بس للاسف كنت لوحدى يوميها ومن غير مفكات

----------


## loooozaaaa

مواقفكم كلها حلوه فعلا بجد
بش برضه يا ايناد مش قلتى لى معنى اسمك ايه ياريت بجد لانه عاجبنى وعاوزه اعرف معناه ممكن

----------


## amak_77

> لا قيت واحد مش هو بيبصلى ويقول نعم 
> بس كان شبهه باضبط من قفاه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههها

حلوة يا انا كده منورة و ان شاء اله تبقي وسطنا و مننا كمان

قكرتيني بنجيب الريحاني 
سمك سماااااااااااااااااك سمك 

بس

----------


## summar

اقولك انا

الاصل اللغوى لكلمة ايناد حيث ورد فى المعجم الحويص
هو انه اسم اعجمى اى يكتب بحروف انجليزية

(aynad)


المقطع الاول هو اختصار لكلمة(ayman)اسم زوج المدعوة ايناد
والمقطع الثانى والاخير هو اختصار لكلمة(nada)الاسم الحقيقي والفعلى لها


بس خلاص

انتى عارفة انا اول مادخلت المنتدى افتكرته اسم حقيقي....ودورتله على معنى ومالقيتش(اصلى كنت عايزة اسمى بنت اختى الجديدة بيه)

----------


## loooozaaaa

بس عارفه اسم حلو فعلا ههههههههههههههههههههه 
ميرسي جدا ليكى

----------


## انا كده

انا لسه جديده بس حبيت المنتدى بجد
ويارب ابقى واحده منكم
انا بقى اخويا كان عامل بسورد للكومبيوتر
وراح السكن مع اصحابه لانه مش ساكن معانا
بس المهم هو فى نفس كليتى وكنت مستحلفه لما اشوفه فى الكليه هاعمل واسوى
المهم تانى يوم شوفته رحت وجيت جنبه وقلتله يا معفن والله ما انا سايباك الا اما تقول البسورد 
 لا قيت واحد مش هو بيبصلى ويقول نعم 
بس كان شبهه باضبط من قفاه


يارب تكون عجبتكم وشكرا محمد

----------


## amak_77

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها
عسل يسرا
برضه زي ايناد 
و عمار يا اسكندرية
الا يكون هوه هوه 
او يكون من اعضاء منتدى منافس و عايز يخوفكوا عشان متعرفوش تكتبوا في المنتدي بس نابه جه على شونه




> وعمال يتكلم من غير صوت(يعمل حركات ببقه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههها 
ممكن بيمثل فيلم صامت




> قررنا ان احنا نسترجل ونقتله...هههههه


مرة واحد هههههههههههها



> وخلاص بقى ماشين مشية الابطال الثلاثة...(احنا كنا 3 يوميها..)
> المهم...عرفنا نزوغ منه....وفعلا دخلنا محل الهدوم بالادوات دى فى ايدينا
> ومعرفناش يوميها نبرر اى موقف
> والناس استغربت علينا....


حلو ماشية الأبطال دي و ياريت عملتوا حاجة 
بس اكيد الناس بيحسبوكوا  بياعين هرباينن من البلدية

----------


## Far&Away

احكيلكو انا على موقف
طبعا كلكو عارفين كابتن حازم امام بتاع الزمالك
بنت خالى بتموت فيه.....
وليا خال تانى يعرف باباه
المهم....عرف خالى يتدحلب لحد ماجاب رقم الواد(اللى هوة حازم امام)
شوفو بقى اللى حصل....
اليوم الاول..
بنت خالى الاولانية....:الو ازيك ياحازم...انا ايمان....

حازم: اهلا ياايمان...ازيك
ايمان:انا جبت رقمك من انكل سليم.....ده صاحب باباك...
حازم: انكل سليم مين؟؟
..................................
بعد كام يوم..
بنت خالى التانية:...الو ازيك ياحازم....انا يسرا..انا معجبة بيك جدا
حازم:اهلا يسرا ازيك
يسرا:انا جبت رقمك من انكل سليم ده صاحب باباك....
حازم:....الا....انكل سليم مين؟؟
.......................
بعد كام يوم
بنت خالى التالتة:الو ازيك ياحازم....انا رغدة انا بموت فيك..
حازم:اهلا رغدة....
رغدة:انا جبت رقمك من انكل سليم...
حازم:.....انكل سليم مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين(طبعا وهو بيزعق)
     كل شوية انكل سليم انكل سليم...
يخرب بيت انكل سليييييييييييم...
.....................................
والله ياجماعة الموقف ده حصل ووالله مافيهوش اى كدب....ومن يوميها كل مانشوف انكل سليم نقوله يسلملنا على حازم امام

----------


## loooozaaaa

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش ممكن
طيب انا هاقولكم على موقف والله والله حصل
مره كنت شاده انا وماما حبتين كده المهم قلت لها خلاص ازا زهقت اي حد يجي يتجوزنى هاوافق حتى لو كان البواب 
راحت قالت لي لا بوب ايه مش للدرجه دي وتبقي عامله زي البوابه بتاعتنا وجوزها وتقولى له  ياحميده انت فين ياحميده(اسم البواب بتاعنا)
فجاة لاقينا الباب بيخبط  والبواب بره 
طبعا هى صدفه بس سمعها وافتكرها كانت بتنده له

----------


## انا كده

فى موقف كمان حصل معايا قريب فى امتحان شفوى
يعنى الحاله صعبه
المهم الطلبه مستنيه تتوزع على اللجان الشفوى
المهم انا قعدت على السلم من التعب
وكنت ماسكه المحفظه والمفتاح والموبايل فى ايدى
ومش واخده شنطه
وانا قاعده على السلم شفت صاحبتى رحت اجرى عليها
وكان فى المحفظه بريزه معرفش جايه من اين المهم
وانا باقوم وقعت البريزه تحت رجلين شله صبيان واقفين
انا مبصتش فى ايدى وفكرت انه المفتاح
غقعدت ابص تحت رجلين الصبيان وكلهم بيطاطو عشان يجيبو اللى وقع وانا واقفه مستنياه
وبعدين واحد منهم ادنى البريزه وهو بيبتسم
وانا كنت هامووووووووت من الاحراج
 المهم ان انا خدتها ومشيت من غير ما افسر ان 
انا كنت مفكراه المفتاح ومش واقفه استنى فى بريزه
ورحت لصحبتى كانت شايفه من بعيد وبتقول بعد ما انا مشيت
فطسو على نفسهم من الضحك
بس الحمدلله ربنا عوضنا فى امتحان الشفوى دخلت لدكتور عسول
وقلى شاطره كمان
وشكرا
انا كده
همس

----------


## Egypt lover

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موقف جميييييييييييييييل تسلم ايديك .

----------


## الشمسى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## aynad

هههههههههههه
و الله موتيني من الضحك يا انا كدة 
متخيلة منظرك وانتي حتتجنني علي العشر قروش هههههههههههههه
اصلي حطيت نفسي مكانك هههههههه

----------


## amak_77

*هههههههههههههههههههههههها*
*رائعة يا انا كده*

*و انت فكرتيني بموقف لذيذ*

*كنا مرة انا و تلاتة اصحابي جعانين فحبينا ناكل كفته*
*رحنا عند كبابجي و طلبنا كل واحد طلبه من الكفته*

*المهم قعدنا ناكل* 
*مرة واحدة صباع كفته من بتاع واحد صاحبي وقع منه في الأرض*

*مش يسيبه بقى* 
*لا لازم يحرجنا معاه*
*نزل تحت الترابيزة و اعد يدور على الصباع*
*الراجل الي جاب الطلبات قالنا مالككم*

*مش يسكت بقى*
* لازم يفضحنا* 
*راح قاله اصل فيه فلوس وقعت مني* 

*الراجل اعد يدور تحت الترابيزة راح لقى صباع الكفته* 

*راح زعق و قال يا محمد اعمل صباع كفته تاني* 

*الفضيحة بقت علني في المحل*

*و برررررررضه ما جابش صباع الكفته* 

*احراج على الفاضي*

----------


## انا كده

انا فى رايى دى اهم حاجه
(و برررررررضه ما جابش صباع الكفته )
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 وشكرا

----------


## دعاء ثابت

ازيكم انا بقى هحكيلكم على موقف فظيع حصلى مرة بنت اختى عملت مشكلة فى المدرسة مع المدرس بتاعها وبعدين طلب حضور ولى الامر المهم باباها كان مسافر ومامتها كانت تعبانة قالولى روحى انتى على اساس انى انا خريجة اداب من زمان واصنف يعنى كدة مدرسة برضة المهم بنت اختى دى اطول منى بعشرة سم طبعا الموضوع دة بيسببلى ازمة المهم وكمان انا شكلى صغير جدا بحكم انى قصيرة شوية وجسمى صغير المهم رحت المدرسة واخدتنى مكتب المدرسين طبعا هى واقفة جنبى وانا ببصلها لفوق لما بكلمها شاورتلى على المدرس ورحت بكل ثقة بقولة حضرتك استاذ كذا قالى اة قلتلة انا ولية امر نيهال قالى نعم يالة يا بت اطلعى برة قدام كل المدرسين وراح باصص لهم وقال لهم حد يعرف البت دى فى انى فصل ونادا عليها وقال لها انتى جيبالى عيلة وتقوليلى والية امرك والله لهربيكى انتى وهى ...... طبعا انا من الموقف واقفة متنحة وهى على فكرة فى تانية ثانوى والمصيبة انها كانت واقفة تضحك

----------


## Far&Away

هههههههههه
بس ماقلتيش عمل ايه لما عرف انك بجد ولية امر

كان مفروض يقولك امشي يا(ولية)امر
انا معنديش موقف....شوية وهجبلكو مواقف جديدة

----------


## amak_77

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههها



> حد يعرف البت دى فى انى فصل ونادا عليها وقال لها انتى جيبالى عيلة وتقوليلى والية امرك والله لهربيكى انتى وهى


و الله موقف زي العسل
قعدت اضحك عليه ضحك 

منظرك يا لهوي اكيد محرج 
مش عارف لو كنت مكانك كنت هعمل ايه
بس موقف فقري مووووووووووووووووووت
و الأحسن لما بيقول عليكي عيله 
مش عارف منظرك قدام الي تعتبري خالتها كان ازاي

----------


## aynad

> هههههههههههههههههههههههها
> رائعة يا انا كده
> 
> و انت فكرتيني بموقف لذيذ
> 
> كنا مرة انا و تلاتة اصحابي جعانين فحبينا ناكل كفته
> رحنا عند كبابجي و طلبنا كل واحد طلبه من الكفته
> 
> المهم قعدنا ناكل 
> ...


هههههههههه
موقف محرج اوي يا امااااك
وكان شكلكوا وحش اوي 
يا خبر ابيض 
شكلك انت اللي قعدت تدور علي الكفتة هههههه

----------


## الشمسى

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الفضايح دى يا اماااااااااااااااك
ده قمة الاحراج يا رااااااااجل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## aynad

> ازيكم انا بقى هحكيلكم على موقف فظيع حصلى مرة بنت اختى عملت مشكلة فى المدرسة مع المدرس بتاعها وبعدين طلب حضور ولى الامر المهم باباها كان مسافر ومامتها كانت تعبانة قالولى روحى انتى على اساس انى انا خريجة اداب من زمان واصنف يعنى كدة مدرسة برضة المهم بنت اختى دى اطول منى بعشرة سم طبعا الموضوع دة بيسببلى ازمة المهم وكمان انا شكلى صغير جدا بحكم انى قصيرة شوية وجسمى صغير المهم رحت المدرسة واخدتنى مكتب المدرسين طبعا هى واقفة جنبى وانا ببصلها لفوق لما بكلمها شاورتلى على المدرس ورحت بكل ثقة بقولة حضرتك استاذ كذا قالى اة قلتلة انا ولية امر نيهال قالى نعم يالة يا بت اطلعى برة قدام كل المدرسين وراح باصص لهم وقال لهم حد يعرف البت دى فى انى فصل ونادا عليها وقال لها انتى جيبالى عيلة وتقوليلى والية امرك والله لهربيكى انتى وهى ...... طبعا انا من الموقف واقفة متنحة وهى على فكرة فى تانية ثانوى والمصيبة انها كانت واقفة تضحك


هههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك يا دودو انا من كتر الضحك مش عارفة اكتب ههههههههه

----------


## aynad

طب تعملي ايه لو انتي انسة محترمة ماشية في الشارع 
لا بيكي ولا عليكي و ييجي واحد مختل عقليا يروووح لسعك الم علي وشك محترم هههههههه تعملي ايه
ادام الناس 
بس وقتها كنت ماشية مع اصحابي ههههههههههههه
انا لو كنت ماشية لوحدي ساعتها مش عارفة كنت حعمل ايه هههههه
شكلي كان زبالة خالص

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> طب تعملي ايه لو انتي انسة محترمة ماشية في الشارع 
> لا بيكي ولا عليكي و ييجي واحد مختل عقليا يروووح لسعك الم علي وشك محترم هههههههه تعملي ايه
> ادام الناس 
> بس وقتها كنت ماشية مع اصحابي ههههههههههههه
> انا لو كنت ماشية لوحدي ساعتها مش عارفة كنت حعمل ايه هههههه
> شكلي كان زبالة خالص


ههههههههههههههههه هاموت واعرف اية حكايتك مع المختلين عقليا والله يا انود انا مش عارفة اكيد كل اصحابك بيهربوا منك ميخرجوش معاكى بعد الايس كريم والقلم طب فكرى شوية كدة اكيد كنتى لابسة حاجة معينة فى المرتين بتستفز الناس دى او بتفكرهم بحاجة تكونش بلوزة حمرا ههههههههههههههههههه والله يا ايناد انتى مشكلة ونصيحة اوعى تخرجى فى السعودية  المرة دى مش اصحابك او اهلك دة جوزك يعنى التريقة لعشر سنين قدام وربنا يستر

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههها
> 
> و الله موقف زي العسل
> قعدت اضحك عليه ضحك 
> 
> منظرك يا لهوي اكيد محرج 
> مش عارف لو كنت مكانك كنت هعمل ايه
> بس موقف فقري مووووووووووووووووووت
> و الأحسن لما بيقول عليكي عيله 
> مش عارف منظرك قدام الي تعتبري خالتها كان ازاي


امااااك اخبار الكفتة اية طبعا انت معرفتش صاحبك دة تانى المهم هو المدرس نادى العيال الشرنية يعملونى صباع كفتة ههههههههههههه والله صاحبك دة مشكلة طب كنت اديتة صباع من عندك بدل الفضايح مع امة لا اله الا الله  صحيح وعايز تعرف منظرى قدام اللى اعتبر خالتها برضة فضحتنى قدام امة لا اله الا الله حتى اصحابها اللى مشفونيش لما اكون عندهم بياخدوا درس يقعدوا هما والمدرس يبصولى ويضحكوا وهى تقولى والنبى يا خالتو هاتى انتى الشاى او العصير صحيح حد يعرف بيضحكوا لية اللى يعرف يقولى

----------


## amak_77

> امااااك اخبار الكفتة اية طبعا انت معرفتش صاحبك دة تانى المهم هو المدرس نادى العيال الشرنية يعملونى صباع كفتة ههههههههههههه والله صاحبك دة مشكلة طب كنت اديتة صباع من عندك بدل الفضايح مع امة لا اله الا الله صحيح وعايز تعرف منظرى قدام اللى اعتبر خالتها برضة فضحتنى قدام امة لا اله الا الله حتى اصحابها اللى مشفونيش لما اكون عندهم بياخدوا درس يقعدوا هما والمدرس يبصولى ويضحكوا وهى تقولى والنبى يا خالتو هاتى انتى الشاى او العصير صحيح حد يعرف بيضحكوا لية اللى يعرف يقولى


لا و الله لسه بعرفه اصله من اعز اصحابي بس الراجل كان حاتي مكنش مدرس و فعلا صاحبي ده مشكلة و اديله صباع ليه هوه انا بفرق و كمان هوه عمل نفسه ناصح خليه يشرب بقى
بس عارفة كلنا عارفين همه كانوا بيضحكوا ليه اقولك ولا بلاااااااش




> طب تعملي ايه لو انتي انسة محترمة ماشية في الشارع 
> لا بيكي ولا عليكي و ييجي واحد مختل عقليا يروووح لسعك الم علي وشك محترم هههههههه تعملي ايه
> ادام الناس 
> بس وقتها كنت ماشية مع اصحابي ههههههههههههه
> انا لو كنت ماشية لوحدي ساعتها مش عارفة كنت حعمل ايه هههههه
> شكلي كان زبالة خالص


 و الله يا ايناد انا بدات اقلق منك ايه حكايتك مع المختلين 
و  لااسكندرية مليانه اساسا
مش عارف بس موقف محرج جدا الله يكون في عونك 
انت شكلك جذاب جدا 
بس للمختلين عقليا
و على فكرة مش انا الي حصل لي موقف الكفته ده صاحبي و الله




> ايه الفضايح دى يا اماااااااااااااااك
> ده قمة الاحراج يا رااااااااجل


احرااااااااااج  جدااااااااااااااااااااااا خااااااااااااااااااااالص
شكرا ليك شمسي

----------


## الشمسى

عااااااااااااااااااااااااادى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااالص

تحيااااااااااااتى ليك يا غااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  لى

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا بقى جاية اقولكم على موقف حصلي وانا صغيرة خالص

كنا عند جدتي اللي هي والدة ماما

فبابا وماما اتفقوا يسيبوني عند جدتي وياخدوا اخويا 

المهم

هم مشيوا من هنا وانا بدات اصرخ واعيط من هنا

ههههههههههه

قام خالي واخدني ولحقهم قبل مايروحوا وروحت معاهم بالجلبية والشبشب ::  

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اما الموقف ده حصلي من قريب

كنت بصلي واخويا دخل وشافني وبيقول لماما الحقي الهانم عاملة نفسها بتصلي علشان ماتساعدكيش



ههههههههههههههههههه اتاريني نسيت البس الطرحة ::  

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

والموقف ده ماما حكتلي عليه

بتقولي كان في واحد مات 

فتالت يوم في العزا كان للستات

ففي راجل من بلدياتنا كان جاي يعزي

لقى كل اللي قاعدين ستات كان مكسوف اوي

قعد يسلم عليهم واحدة واحدة

وبعدين بص في المراية ماصدق لقى راجل قدامه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دخل وسلم عليه ::  

وهم قعدوا يضحكوا  عليه ضحك

ياعيني كان منظره منيل

معلش طولت عليكو

----------


## الشمسى

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بتصلى من غير ايشارب 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا اله الا الله
ده كله عشان تهربى من شغل البيت
ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## amak_77

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه1



> ههههههههههههههههههه اتاريني نسيت البس الطرحة


عشان ما تساعديش ماما عملت نفسك بتصلي 
لا و مش تحبكي العبة لا بتصلي من غير ايشارب 
لا حلوة يا سارة




> وبعدين بص في المراية ماصدق لقى راجل قدامه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> دخل وسلم عليه


هههههههههههههههههههههههها
الراجل يعيني دخل يسلم على المراية
ده اكيد من الكسفة مكنش شاف ادامه

----------


## همسة حنين

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد مواااااااااااااااااقف كلها محررررررررررررررررررررررجه جدا وفي نفس الوقت تفطس من الضحك
يلا ربنا يعينكم
زي مابيقولوا شر البليه مايضحك
اما انا الحمد لله ربنا بيسترها معايا او يمكن بيحصل بس مش فاكرة حاجه دلوقتي*

----------


## Egypt lover

انا مرة كنت خارجه مع بنت خالي , كنا جعانين خالص والفلوس خلصناها كلها و المهم متبقاش معانا غير ربع جنية وكنا في الغردقه ( الأسعار سياحيه ) , المهم رحنا محل فول وطعمية , بنت خالي طلعت الربع جنيه وقالت للراجل : انا عيزاك تعملي تشكيلة سندوتشات محترمة ( مكانتش عارفه ان ده ربع جنيه ) الراجل قال لها: ده تجيبي بيه سندوتشات ؟؟؟؟ , ده تجيبي بيه سندوتش وتسرحي بيه , انا مقدرتش امسك نفسي من الضحك , كان منظرها زبالة وهي بتتأمل في الربع جنية ووشها احمر , وانا من يومها كل ما افتكر الموقف اموت على نفسي من الضحك.

----------


## loooozaaaa

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الماقف فعلا كلها طريفه وحلوه جدا

----------


## محمد علم الدين

*

موضوع لذيذ جدا ومواقف كلها تفطس من الضحك

أنا بقى طول عمرى مدوحس ولسانى جايبلى الكافيه

وهاحكيلكم موقف واحد من مئات المواقف اللى حصلتلى

مره كنت بمتحن فى الكلية وكان أمتحان محاسبة 

وأعوذ بالله مش عارف ليه المحاسبة دى مافيش بينى وبينها عمار لله فى لله

المهم ماكنتش نمت بقالى يومين وعكيت فى الأمتحان كالعادة

وفضلت أدعى عالدكتور اللى جايب نص الأمتحان من خارج الكتاب

وخارج من اللجنه فى عز الحر لابس نضارة الشمس وعمال أحرق فى سجاير

والحالة النفسية كانت مش طايق حد ولا طيق الدنيا وعمال أنفخ

المهم طلعلى راجل من تحت الأرض ماعرفش جالى منين هههههههههههه

بس كان شكله سمح ومبتسم ولابس بدله وأخر عظمة

وسألنى أيه يابنى عملت أيه فى الأمتحان طمنى الأسئلة أيه أخبارها

(( أنا قلت دا واحد مستنى أبنه وعاوز يطمن ))

رحت مفضفض عالأخر 

والله ياوالدى دى مادة زفت وكليه زفت الزفت ودكتور زفت الزفت الزفت

ولو ليك أبن فى الكلية دى أنقله منها لو عاوزه يفلح

دا الدكتور من تخلفه هاطت نص الأمتحان من خارج الكتاب

دى ناس معقدة ياولدى بيطلعوا عقدهم علينا

المهم وأنا بفضفض براحتى لاقيت بنت عسوله بتسلم على الراجل

وماسكة ورقة الأمتحان وبتقوله ممكن يادكتور أسألت على حاجة؟

طبعا أنا بقيت عامل زى الحرامى اللى فى حارة سد

وليكم أنكوا تتخيلوا باقى المأساه

ونصيحتى لكل اللى مش بيحضروا فى الكلية أنهم يحفظوا أشكال الدكاترة 

تحياتى

محمد

*

----------


## summar

هههههههههههه


احكيلك على موقف شبه ده حصلى
عندى معيد مابنفهمش منه حاجة...
المهم هو اللى كان بيدينى....طول التيرم محضرتش ولا سكشن ومعرفش شكله
المهم قلت اطلع اودة المعيدين اسأل على حاجة....لقيت واحد بنضارات..

واعدت اسال وهو يجاوب واسال فى اسئلة بدائية جدا(مانا معرفش حاجة عن المادة)وهو ينفخ ويجاوب
قالى انتى فى سكشن كام.....بكل ثقة..(سكشن 4 ..)
ام باصص بعينه من تحت النضارة وقالى ..(متعرفيش انا مين؟)

سكت شوية وضحكت...وقلت لنفسي....اكيد ده المعيد الفلانى (اصله كان الوحيد اللى معرفوش..)
وطبعا بعد تمحيص وتفحيص.....ضحكت وقلت طبعا حضرتك كذا..

قالى لا ياشيخة.....ونقصنى فى اعمال السنة وماريضيش يقبل منى الشيتات المتأخرة
علشان كده بضم صوتى للاستاذ محمد وبقولكو لازم تعرفو معيدينكو ياجماعة والداكترة بتوعكو

----------


## loooozaaaa

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## محمد علم الدين

> هههههههههههه
> 
> 
> احكيلك على موقف شبه ده حصلى
> عندى معيد مابنفهمش منه حاجة...
> المهم هو اللى كان بيدينى....طول التيرم محضرتش ولا سكشن ومعرفش شكله
> المهم قلت اطلع اودة المعيدين اسأل على حاجة....لقيت واحد بنضارات..
> 
> واعدت اسال وهو يجاوب واسال فى اسئلة بدائية جدا(مانا معرفش حاجة عن المادة)وهو ينفخ ويجاوب
> ...





*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

المشكلة أن الدكاترة والمعيدين بعتبروا الموضوع دا

أهانة كبيرة ولا تغتفر أن يكون حد من الطلاب مش عارفهم

مع أنى ساعات بدخل المحاضرة بس ما بشفش الدكتور

لأن المسافة بينى وبينه بتكون كبيرة جدا يعنى حتى لو شفته

بشوفه طشاش

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


وعندى موقف تانى أنا بفطس على نفسى من الضحك لما بفتكره

وأنا فى تانية ثانوى ماكنش حد يعرف حاجة أسمها أنترنت

وأفتكر أن كان فى السويس كافى نت واحد بس وكانت الساعة ب 7 جنيه

المهم قلت أعمل أى نصبة على بابا علشان أوفر فلوس النت

وكان يوم جمعة والغزالة رايقه على الأخر

وقبل الصلاة قلتله يابابا عاوز 100 جنية ضرورى

قالى ليه يابنى هاتعمل بيهم أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

قلتله هاعمل ايميل على النت يابابا

قالى أيه أوميل دا يابنى

قلتله يابابا دا زى صندوق بوسطة يكون بأسمى على النت

أستقبل بيه أى رسالة ( جوابات يعنى ) من أى حته فى العالم

وأبعت برده جوابات لأى حته فى العالم ببلااااااااااااااش

يعنى أبنك هايبقى أنترناشونال يابابااااااااااااا   

قالى والأوميل دا بيكلف 100 جنية ؟؟؟؟

قلتله لأ طبعا يابابا هو بـ 200 جنية بس علشان أبنك شاطر

عملولى دسكاوند 100 جنية   (( بردو من حقه يفرح بأبنه ))

المهم قالى بعد صلاة الجمعة هاكون فكرت وربنا يسهل

وبعد الصلاة لاقيته بيدينى 300 جنية

قلتله ايه دا يابابا أنا عاوز 100 جنية بس

قالى ما تبقاش طماع أنا عاوزك تعمل لأخواتك كل واحد فيهم أوميل

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

ومن ساعتها عرفت قد أيه بابا عادل وديموقراطى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## خالد الهندسة

> *
> 
> موضوع لذيذ جدا ومواقف كلها تفطس من الضحك
> 
> أنا بقى طول عمرى مدوحس ولسانى جايبلى الكافيه
> 
> وهاحكيلكم موقف واحد من مئات المواقف اللى حصلتلى
> 
> مره كنت بمتحن فى الكلية وكان أمتحان محاسبة 
> ...


ههههههههههه، لا والله حلوة يامحمد ، تعيش وتاخد غيرها .

----------


## خالد الهندسة

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا بقى جاية اقولكم على موقف حصلي وانا صغيرة خالص
> 
> كنا عند جدتي اللي هي والدة ماما
> 
> فبابا وماما اتفقوا يسيبوني عند جدتي وياخدوا اخويا 
> 
> المهم
> ...


مشكورة ياسارة ، مواقف لذيذة قوي وخصوصا الأخير ده ، حاجة تكسف فعلا

----------


## دعاء ثابت

الموقف دة برضة مع بنت اختى المهم انا بلبس عدسات علشان عندى استجماتيزم فى عينى اليمين ومبحبش البس نضارة عاملة النضارة فى البيت والعدسات فى الخروج وانا لما بكون مش لابسة النضارة او العدسات مبشفش من بعيد كويس ولا فى النور البسيط المهم كان فرح اخويا وكنت هاعمل عدسات جديدة وكلة نصحنى اعملها عسلى اهو تغيير ومنها يعنى شكل جديد فى الفرح المهم جبتها وكانت جميلة قوى وفرحانة بقى انى هالبس عدسات جديدة واعمل لوك جديد فى الفرح المهم بنت اختى جربت العدسات من ورايا برغم انها مش شايفة بيهم كويس بس لقت نفسها شكلها حلو بيهم فضلت تتحايل عليا والنبى يا خالتو اروح بيهم الفندق الصبح هى كانت الوصيفة بتاعة زوجة اخويا وراحت معاها الفندق من الصبح علشان يلبسوا من هناك وكدة وانا بقى معرفش حاسة كدة قلبى مقبوض معرفش لية قلتلها خلاص خدى علبة المحلول وخدى علبة العدسات واول ما توصلى تقلعيهم على طول والنبى فضلت تقولى عينى ربنا يخليكى المهم مشيت هى وانا بقى قعدت اتحضر للفرح وانا لابسة النضارة وكل شوية اتصل بيها ها قلعتى العدسات نضفتيها حطتيها فى العلبة وهى تقولى كلة تمام المهم لبست بقى وخلاص اتحضرت راحت العربيات اللى جاية تاخدنا اتاخرت وفضلنا قالقنين واخويا يتصل يقول يالا الزفة خلاص المهم العربيات جت ورحنا متاخر شوية ودخلت القاعة طبعا انتو عارفين الضلمة بتاعة الافراح كل اللى شيفاة نور بيلعب وناس بتسلم عليا وتبوس وانا مش شيفاهم وادور على البنت ابص الاقيها واقفة جنب العروسة وكل ما قرب احس حاجة غريبة ببص الاقيها لابسة العدسات نزلتها من غير مااسلم على اخويا ولا مراتة اصلا مكنتش شيفاهم ههههههههه المهم طبعا هى بتترعش وتقولى ماانا قلت مش هتيجوا الفرح قلت البسهم انا المهم خدتها وجريت على الحمام علشان تقلعهم وطلعتها فوق تجيب علبة المحلول وفتحت الحنفية اغسل ايدى وسبتها مفتوحى علشان اغسل ايدى تانى وانا بلبسها راحت واقعة ومع اندفاع المية نزلت فى الحوض وباى عدسة باى وحضرت الفرح وانا بتباس معرفش من مين وفى ناس قالولى انى سلمت عليهم اربع مرات وكل اللى يسالنى من اصحابى فين العدسات الجديدة اقولهم فى الحوض وفضلت طول الفرح بقول ياريتنى كنت جبت النضارة

----------


## loooozaaaa

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ياعينى

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه
يعنى البوس كان عميانى  :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موقف خطير بجد يا دعاء   :good: 
عاوزين تاااانى
اللى بعدووووووووا
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## amak_77

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها
مالها النضارة يعني لازم المنظرة 
اديكي اتباستى و حضرتى الفرح و اكنك محضرتيش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موقف لذيذ دعاااااااااء

----------


## خالد الهندسة

> الموقف دة برضة مع بنت اختى المهم انا بلبس عدسات علشان عندى استجماتيزم فى عينى اليمين ومبحبش البس نضارة عاملة النضارة فى البيت والعدسات فى الخروج وانا لما بكون مش لابسة النضارة او العدسات مبشفش من بعيد كويس ولا فى النور البسيط المهم كان فرح اخويا وكنت هاعمل عدسات جديدة وكلة نصحنى اعملها عسلى اهو تغيير ومنها يعنى شكل جديد فى الفرح المهم جبتها وكانت جميلة قوى وفرحانة بقى انى هالبس عدسات جديدة واعمل لوك جديد فى الفرح المهم بنت اختى جربت العدسات من ورايا برغم انها مش شايفة بيهم كويس بس لقت نفسها شكلها حلو بيهم فضلت تتحايل عليا والنبى يا خالتو اروح بيهم الفندق الصبح هى كانت الوصيفة بتاعة زوجة اخويا وراحت معاها الفندق من الصبح علشان يلبسوا من هناك وكدة وانا بقى معرفش حاسة كدة قلبى مقبوض معرفش لية قلتلها خلاص خدى علبة المحلول وخدى علبة العدسات واول ما توصلى تقلعيهم على طول والنبى فضلت تقولى عينى ربنا يخليكى المهم مشيت هى وانا بقى قعدت اتحضر للفرح وانا لابسة النضارة وكل شوية اتصل بيها ها قلعتى العدسات نضفتيها حطتيها فى العلبة وهى تقولى كلة تمام المهم لبست بقى وخلاص اتحضرت راحت العربيات اللى جاية تاخدنا اتاخرت وفضلنا قالقنين واخويا يتصل يقول يالا الزفة خلاص المهم العربيات جت ورحنا متاخر شوية ودخلت القاعة طبعا انتو عارفين الضلمة بتاعة الافراح كل اللى شيفاة نور بيلعب وناس بتسلم عليا وتبوس وانا مش شيفاهم وادور على البنت ابص الاقيها واقفة جنب العروسة وكل ما قرب احس حاجة غريبة ببص الاقيها لابسة العدسات نزلتها من غير مااسلم على اخويا ولا مراتة اصلا مكنتش شيفاهم ههههههههه المهم طبعا هى بتترعش وتقولى ماانا قلت مش هتيجوا الفرح قلت البسهم انا المهم خدتها وجريت على الحمام علشان تقلعهم وطلعتها فوق تجيب علبة المحلول وفتحت الحنفية اغسل ايدى وسبتها مفتوحى علشان اغسل ايدى تانى وانا بلبسها راحت واقعة ومع اندفاع المية نزلت فى الحوض وباى عدسة باى وحضرت الفرح وانا بتباس معرفش من مين وفى ناس قالولى انى سلمت عليهم اربع مرات وكل اللى يسالنى من اصحابى فين العدسات الجديدة اقولهم فى الحوض وفضلت طول الفرح بقول ياريتنى كنت جبت النضارة


ههههههههههههه ، موقف ظريف .

يعني ربنا خلق لنا العينين بلون طبيعي مناسب لكل واحد ، آدي اخرة التقاليع ، ههههههههههههه

أنا لي بنت خالتي ماشاء الله حلوة ، راحت مركبة عدسات خضرا ، بس اي حد يشوفها يعرف انها عدسات لانها مش بيضة اصلا ، ازاي تبقى عينها خضرا ؟

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ياعينى


اة والله يا لوزة يا عينى فعلا كان حتتة يوم يالة بقى ادى اخرة المنظرة قضيها عميانى شكرا يا قمر على ضحكتك السكر

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه
> يعنى البوس كان عميانى 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موقف خطير بجد يا دعاء  
> عاوزين تاااانى
> اللى بعدووووووووا
> انوووووووووبيس


ازيك يا مظلوم صحيح مظلوم لية يعنى هى جت على البوس المصيبة كانت فى البوفية  ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:  
شكرا يا مظلوم على ضحكتك ومرورك على الموقف

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها
> مالها النضارة يعني لازم المنظرة 
> اديكي اتباستى و حضرتى الفرح و اكنك محضرتيش
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موقف لذيذ دعاااااااااء


اة والله يا اماك هى المنظرة ههههههههه بس يعنى كنت عايزنى احضر الفرح بالنضارة  طب قول العدسات القديمة وعارف اللى خنقنى اية لما بقلى يقعدوا يقولوا شفتوا فستان فلانة وطرحة علانة وانا كنت العمياء ::'(:   ::'(:   بس لا تقلق شريط الفيديو قام بالواجب اتفرجت علية وانا بالنضارة شكرا ليك يا امااااااااك

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ههههههههههههه ، موقف ظريف .
> 
> يعني ربنا خلق لنا العينين بلون طبيعي مناسب لكل واحد ، آدي اخرة التقاليع ، ههههههههههههه
> 
> أنا لي بنت خالتي ماشاء الله حلوة ، راحت مركبة عدسات خضرا ، بس اي حد يشوفها يعرف انها عدسات لانها مش بيضة اصلا ، ازاي تبقى عينها خضرا ؟


هو بقى يا خالد دة النيو لوك بعينة الواحد يبقى اسمر وعينة ملونة بتبقى عامل كانك مركب كشافات ههههههههههههههههه والله يا خالد كان يوم نيلة بس الحمد للة كانوا بيوصفولى  ويارب يخليك ومبسوطة انك ضحكت

----------


## amak_77

*الموقف ده حصلي و لغايه دلوقت مش عارف اتصرفنا كده ليه ممكن عدوي الخوف*
*المهم :*

*كنا اربعه اصحاب جايين من تمشية كده المهم و احنا ماشيين بليل لقينا واحد رافع حاجة و بيصوبها نحيتنا قعدنا نقول* 
*ايه دي * 
*دي بندقيه لا يا عم دي مكنسة لا يا عم دي نبوت* 
*لا بس شكلها بندقيه و الدنيا ضلمة و اخواتكم بقى ضباش خالص*
*المهم قلنا احنا حنتناقش و ممكن تطلع بندقيه*
*رحنا جرينا كلنا*
*انا جريت بخط متعرج عشان ما يعرفش ينشن* 
*وواحد صاحبي جري على اقرب حيطة ورا العربيات الواقفة عشان ما يعؤفش ينشن عليه* 
*و الأتنين التانين* 
*بيجروا بيضحكوا*
*المهم وقفنا بعد مسافة و ركزنا  لقينا معاه عصاية طويلة* 
*و الظل بتاع الليل خلانا نحسبها بندقيه* 
*و كل اما نعدي على الراجل نضحك و هوه مش عارف ليه  و يبص باستغراب*

*شكار ليكم*

----------


## بنت شهريار

هههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
امووووووووووت واشوفكم دلوقتى
عسل يا اماك
تعيش وتاخد غيرها
تحياتى..

----------


## loooozaaaa

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *هههههههههههههههههههههههها*
> *رائعة يا انا كده*
> 
> *و انت فكرتيني بموقف لذيذ*
> 
> *كنا مرة انا و تلاتة اصحابي جعانين فحبينا ناكل كفته*
> *رحنا عند كبابجي و طلبنا كل واحد طلبه من الكفته*
> 
> *المهم قعدنا ناكل* 
> ...


واحد كفته على تربيزة اماك
بس يدفع حسابة
هههههههههههههه
والله انا لو منك اسيبة وامشى..
تحياتى..

----------


## THE MASK

هههههههه
الله ينور والي الامام

----------


## احمد عدوان

اجمل موقف مر عليا هو انو كمين وقفني وانا كنت لسه نازل من فلسطين علي مصر قال الي هات رخصك وانا كنت سايق سياره صاحبي 
قلت الله اسمع انا من فلسطين ومعاي بالشنطه تفاح وزعتر جايه من فلسطين طازه شو انا راح اركن علي جنب وتعال شاركنا لاني جعان وتعال ناكل مع بعض وما تفهمني غلط 
قال والله نفسي ادوق اكل فلسطين وقعد الرجال وساب شغله وكان اليه خاطر يروح معنا 
هاي الشعب المصري شعب كله ذووووووووق وادب واحترام

ابو محمود عدوان 
فلسطين

----------


## amak_77

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههها
اخدت الراجل في دوكة
كويس انه معملهاش رشوة 
و الا انت مش هتبقى موجود بتكتب دلوقت

----------


## hiline

الموقف دا حصل من 3 سنين
كانت ماما لسه متعلمه السواقه ولسه ما عملتش رخصه اصلا
وكنت عند واحده صاحبيتي وجت ماما تاخدني بالعربيه كانت لسه متعلمه السواقه 
لقيت ماما جت هي واخواتي ماما قال ايه عايزه تلف بينا شويه بالعربيه وانا اللي كنت بروح معاها وهي بتتعلم وعارفه ان هي مش بتعرف تسوق اوي
واحنا بنلف قامت ماما خبطه في عربيه كانت ركنه :Cool:  
و اختي بتقولها طب ارجعي و اركني وشوفي فين صاحب العربيه وماما قالت اكبر مفاجاه انا لسه ماتعلمتش ارجع :y:  
ولحظنا نلاقي عربيات بتاعت الشرطه 
وقفت وبقول ماما رخصك وكمان اللي احنا خبطنا في عربيته طلعت اعرفه بس حلينا الحكايه وماما قلت لهم ان هي مش معاها رخصه و اتفضحنا

----------


## amak_77

موثف محرج و رائع يا هيلين
طب كويس و الله انه خلص على كده 
يعني خبط عربيات و مفيش رخصة ومش بتعرف تسوق 
لا ربنا ستر فعلا

----------


## محمد علم الدين

*المرة دى هاقولكوا على موقف رااااااااااااائع

لأ معفن

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

المهم مرة كنت عند جدى فى الأرياف كان يوم فرح 

وماكانش فى العزبة كلها الا أنا جدى فقط

المهم جدى دا كان بيحبنى موت وبيحب يشقينى موت برده

لاقانى قاعد زهقان قال لما يسلينى بأى شغلانة

وطبعا أنا برده كنت بحبه جدا وكنت بنفذ كل أوامره على طول 

ومن غير تفكير  ((( خدوا بالكوا من من غير تفكير دى كويس )))

المهم  ماسورة المياة بتاعة رى الأرض 

(( اللى بتوصل بين قناة أرضنا والترعة العمومية ))

كانت مسدودة 

جدى ربنا يبشبش الطوبة اللى تحت راسه طلب من أسلكها

قولتله أزاى ياجدو أسلكها ؟؟؟؟؟؟

قالى أقلع هدومك يافندى وأنزل القناة وأدخل جوا الماسورة وسلكها

طبعا ولأنه جدى اللى بحبه موت عملت زى ماقالى

ولما دخلت لاقيت خشب مكسر وقش وحاجات كتير أوى سدة الماسورة

رحت شادد خشبة لاقيت المياة كلها أندفعت وحدفتنى بره الماسورة

طبعا مش هو دا الموقف

اللى حصل لما فقت لنفسى لاقيت حاجة فى حضنى

وللأسف الشديد أن الحاجة دى كانت حمار ميت

وأكتشفت بعدها أن جسة الحمار هى اللى كانت سدة الماسورة

عادى بتحصل *

----------


## sameh atiya

جامده يا محمد كل حمار وانت كويس
قصدى كل موقف وانت بخير
ههههههههه

----------


## M!ss 2X

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

المواقف خطيررررره خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

طيب يلا استلمو الموقف ذا الي حصلي موقف شنيع مااعرف يضحك ولايبكي ...

المهم..

يوم طنت في راسي حليب.. كان نفسي بحليب.. وكانت الساعه 2 الليل ودخلت المطبخ وكانت عندنا بنت 

خالتي دخلت تسليني..وياخساره علبه الحليب مخلصه..وشافتها بنت خالتي وقالت يؤؤ انتو عائله كبيره   

 كيف تجيبون علبه حليب وحده ..قلتلهاوحده  لكن كبيره حجمها قد ارسي..قالت

لامو قد راسك ..قلتلها الا وقالت لا <<<وانا كلوو الاا لعناد ذا..

وقلت تتحديني ادخل راسي فيها ..قالت اتحداكي..وجاء وقت التحدي..

وحاولت ادخل راسي..في علبه الحليب المعدنيه وبالقوه دخل ... الكلام ذا حصل قبل سنتين..

والحمد لله اكسبت التحدي .. لكن لمن جيت اخرج راسي مو راضي يخرج يعني بالعربي نـــشــــب

ويعور لان العلبه معدنيه وبنت خالتي تضحك تفكري امزح وانا اصرخ وربي العلبه نشبت في راسي ..

وبعدين بصراحه قعدت ابكي لاني اتنفس بصعوبه <<< هذي نهايه التحدي خخخخخ

وبنت خالتي راحت قومت الي في البنت وكلهم يضحكون ومهم قادرين يخرجونها ..

لمن جاب خالي القطامه وخرجوها ...

وربي لمن اتذكرر الموقف احس بالغباء الشديد ويلعن ام التحدي اذا كان كذا....خلاص اختك تابت 

وسلامتكم وسوري ياحلوين اذا طووولت عليكم..

بس حبيت اوريكم قد ايش اختكم ذكيه خخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ام كريم

السلام عليكم 
انا بتابع الموضوع  عاجبنى جدا وبصراحه كلكم دمكم زى العسل وبالاخص محمد فاروق بس يا خوفى تكون منهم وتكون مع مراتك اجمل تكشيره  ::mm::  المهم انا هحكيلكم اول موقف اول ما جيت هنا باريس كانت معلوماتى عن الفرنساوى انى بعد من 1الى10 وبعد شهرين من استقرارى حبيت انزل الشانزيليزيه اتمشى وانا ماشيه فى امان الله لقيت واحده وقفت امامى وهاتك يا شتيمه انا مش فاهمه منها ولا كلمه بس شكلها بتشتم وبتشاور على حجابى كان نفسلى الاقى اى عربى ينجدنى بس مين المهم الست مش عايزه تسكت فرصه تاخد راحتها محدش بيرد عليها باه وانا متنحه مش فاهمه هو فى ايه رحت رفعالها حواجبى والفراعنه كلهم استدعيتهم على وشى ورحش شاتماها بالعربى الست خافت لقت وشى مكشر وعماله ازعق :Evil 2:  ::  جريت حاكم هما هنا اجبن خلق الله بس كان حته موقف محرج جدا

----------


## tota159

اولا ازيكم عاملين اية كلكم عايزة اقولكم موقف حصل معاى انا لسة راجعة من المصيف وطبعا زى العادة مش بعرف اعوم وماما تنادى محسسنى نى فى اخر البحر المهم دخلت انا وصديقتى لجوة والامواج قعدت تعلى وهى تقولى يا بنتى يلا نطلع وان فرحانة واتابى الموج بيسحبنى وانا كنت بغرق منها وانا الموج فعلا سحبنى لجوة وفى واحد واقف جانبى وافكر انى قال اية بعوم ما يعرفش انى مكسوفة ومحرجة اقولة الحقووووووووووووووووووونى والله بغرق يا عااااااااااااااالم وفى الاخر اضطريت ومحرجة وانا بقولها من فضلك يا كابتن انا بغرق بجد ممكن تمسك ايدى

----------


## tota159

:f:   ::  اولا ازيكم عاملين اية كلكم عايزة اقولكم موقف حصل معاى انا لسة راجعة من المصيف وطبعا زى العادة مش بعرف اعوم وماما تنادى محسسنى نى فى اخر البحر المهم دخلت انا وصديقتى لجوة والامواج قعدت تعلى وهى تقولى يا بنتى يلا نطلع وان فرحانة واتابى الموج بيسحبنى وانا كنت بغرق منها وانا الموج فعلا سحبنى لجوة وفى واحد واقف جانبى وافكر انى قال اية بعوم ما يعرفش انى مكسوفة ومحرجة اقولة الحقووووووووووووووووووونى والله بغرق يا عااااااااااااااالم وفى الاخر اضطريت ومحرجة وانا بقولها من فضلك يا كابتن انا بغرق بجد ممكن تمسك ايدى ههههههههههههه وتسمحولى ان اهدى لة الوردة علشان انقذنى من الموت وانا مكسوفوووووووووووفة :good:

----------


## tota159

على فكرة انا مدرسة اطفال احكلكم موقف حصل معى من شهر تقريبا وانا فى المدرسة مع الاولاد طبعا كل ام بتسيب ابنها يا حرام بيعيط ولازم تجرى بسرعة على شغلها لحسن تتاخر ويخصمولها اليوم هههههههه المهم فى ولد شقى جدا قاعد يعيط ووجع دماغى من العياط واخدتة على المرجة وقعدتة على رجلى وانا بغنى لانى صوتى حلو  وبرضة زنااااااااااااااان لدرجة لا تتخيلوها وراحت سبتة على الدرج بتاعة يعيط وابتدى يزبد فى عياطة سالتة مالك يا حبيبى بتعيط لية تخيلوا قالى اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟ حرام عليكى بقى انزلى من على المرجحة شوية اية انتى اخدتى المرجحية لحسابك يا مس حرام عليكى بقى المرجحية اشتكت من كتر قعادك عليها ههههههههههه

----------


## tota159

على فكرة انا مدرسة اطفال احكلكم موقف حصل معى من شهر تقريبا وانا فى المدرسة مع الاولاد طبعا كل ام بتسيب ابنها يا حرام بيعيط ولازم تجرى بسرعة على شغلها لحسن تتاخر ويخصمولها اليوم هههههههه المهم فى ولد شقى جدا قاعد يعيط ووجع دماغى من العياط واخدتة على المرجحية وقعدتة على رجلى وانا بغنى لانى صوتى حلو  وبرضة زنااااااااااااااان لدرجة لا تتخيلوها وراحت سبتة على الدرج بتاعة يعيط وابتدى يزبد فى عياطة سالتة مالك يا حبيبى بتعيط لية تخيلوا قالى اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟ حرام عليكى بقى انزلى من على المرجحية شوية اية انتى اخدتى المرجحية لحسابك حرام عليك كل شوية تعملى نفسك بتقعدينى وتقعدى انت خلى باباكى يجبلك واحدة وسبيلى داة والنبى ::   ::

----------


## amak_77

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها



> وربي لمن اتذكرر الموقف احس بالغباء الشديد ويلعن ام التحدي اذا كان كذا....خلاص اختك تابت


'طب حد قاالك تتحديها 
شفتي عملتي في نفسك ايه  كنتي هتروحي في شربه ميه

حمدا لله على السلامة

----------


## amak_77

> خافت لقت وشى مكشر وعماله ازعق :: جريت حاكم هما هنا اجبن خلق الله بس كان حته موقف محرج جدا


عالم متجيش الا بالشخط 
لا موقف غريب فعلا




> ومحرجة اقولة الحقووووووووووووووووووونى والله بغرق يا عااااااااااااااالم وفى الاخر اضطريت ومحرجة وانا بقولها من فضلك يا كابتن انا بغرق بجد ممكن تمسك ايدى ههههههههههههه


ما بتعرفيش تعومي بتغوطي ليه 
و خايفة من الاحراج كمان طب كويس ان انت اختارتي الاحراج على الموت والا كان هيبقى شكلك وحش اكتر




> حرام عليكى بقى انزلى من على المرجحية شوية اية انتى اخدتى المرجحية لحسابك حرام عليك كل شوية تعملى نفسك بتقعدينى وتقعدى انت خلى باباكى يجبلك واحدة وسبيلى داة


اشتروا لكوا مراجيح بقى  بلاش تتلككوا عشان تتمرجحوا 

لاو الله مواقف لذيذة موووت 
شكرا توتا شكرا ام كريم

----------


## خالد الهندسة

> *المرة دى هاقولكوا على موقف رااااااااااااائع
> 
> لأ معفن
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> المهم مرة كنت عند جدى فى الأرياف كان يوم فرح 
> 
> وماكانش فى العزبة كلها الا أنا جدى فقط
> ...


ههههه ، موقف ظريف جدا ، بعد كدا لما تروح البلد خد معاك سلاكة للاحواض .

----------


## خالد الهندسة

> *المرة دى هاقولكوا على موقف رااااااااااااائع
> 
> لأ معفن
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> المهم مرة كنت عند جدى فى الأرياف كان يوم فرح 
> 
> وماكانش فى العزبة كلها الا أنا جدى فقط
> ...


ههههه ، موقف ظريف جدا ، بعد كدا لما تروح البلد خد معاك سلاكة للاحواض .

----------


## summar

يعععععع يامحمد....ولسة عايش....
هههههه ربنا معاك يابنى والله



احكيلكو موقف ...
مرة فى الكلية...كنت تايهة....ومش عرفة شكل المعيد...ولا السكشن
كل اللى اعرفه ان السكشن فى الدور ده...
بدأت مرحلة البحث....ان انا ابص من شبابيك البيبان...والفتحات بتاعتها ...ولو باب متوارب ابص..على امل انى اشوف حد من اللى اعرفهم....او اسمع اى حاجة من المادة..اعرف المعيد منها يعنى


المهم..العدد كتر معايا...وناس تايهة جم ومشيو معايا..وبدأنا نظام تلميع الاكر علشان نلاقى الباشمهندس التايه مننا
وفجأة عند باب سكشن..وانا موطية ببص من فتحة المفتاح...وقامت واحدة زقانى...


تخيلو المنظر معايا...
الراجل قاعد جوة بيشرح...والعيال منهمكين فى التركيز..واذ فجأة.....واحدة مش من الدفعة اساسا.ودخلة جرى...هههههههههه
اتلخبطت واعدت اضحك....واعدت اخرف..(عندكو كراسي زيادة؟؟....)ال ايه عايزة كرسي
طيب حضرتك باشمهندس رياضة....طيب انتو سنة كام....
ده كله وانا بضحك والعيال بره فطسانيين كلهم.
والمعيد ماردش عليا....قمت طالعة وقافلة الباب ورايا....ومن يومها بقيت بعرف الاماكن بالزبط

----------


## بنت العروبة

[QUOTE=يسرا]يعععععع يامحمد....ولسة عايش....
هههههه ربنا معاك يابنى والله



احكيلكو موقف ...
مرة فى الكلية...كنت تايهة....ومش عرفة شكل المعيد...ولا السكشن
كل اللى اعرفه ان السكشن فى الدور ده...
بدأت مرحلة البحث....ان انا ابص من شبابيك البيبان...والفتحات بتاعتها ...ولو باب متوارب ابص..على امل انى اشوف حد من اللى اعرفهم....او اسمع اى حاجة من المادة..اعرف المعيد منها يعنى


المهم..العدد كتر معايا...وناس تايهة جم ومشيو معايا..وبدأنا نظام تلميع الاكر علشان نلاقى الباشمهندس التايه مننا
وفجأة عند باب سكشن..وانا موطية ببص من فتحة المفتاح...وقامت واحدة زقانى...


تخيلو المنظر معايا...
الراجل قاعد جوة بيشرح...والعيال منهمكين فى التركيز..واذ فجأة.....واحدة مش من الدفعة اساسا.ودخلة جرى...هههههههههه
اتلخبطت واعدت اضحك....واعدت اخرف..(عندكو كراسي زيادة؟؟....)ال ايه عايزة كرسي
طيب حضرتك باشمهندس رياضة....طيب انتو سنة كام....
ده كله وانا بضحك والعيال بره فطسانيين كلهم.
والمعيد ماردش عليا....قمت طالعة وقافلة الباب ورايا....ومن يومها بقيت بعرف الاماكن بالزبط
السلام عليكم 
انا يا يسرا حاسة احساسك بالظبط علشان الموفق دة حصلى و انا فى المدرسة كنت عايزة حاجة من واحدة صحبتى من الفصل التانى و فجاءة لقيت نفسى جوة الفصل من غير مقدمات 
دة علشان فى وحدة بنت حلال عايزة تهزر معايا  ::'(:  
لما المستر سالنى فية اية ؟ ::@:  
قلتلة ان المديرة عايزاة على و جة السرعة و اضح ان الموضوع كبير اوى يا مستر
و المستر لقيتة سايب الفصل و نازل يجرى  ::eek::  
امت انا بقى خد اللى انا عايزاة و قلتلهم انتو ماتعرفوش انا مين طبعا 
بجد طلعو رجالة و قالو دى و احدة من الدفعة اللى اكبر مننا منعرفهاش ::no1::  
و اهى عدت الحمد للة  :good:   :good:

----------


## sameh atiya

بصراحه كل المواقف جميله قوى قوى
وبتبقى احلى من النكت كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
ههههههههه
وموقف توتا جميل قوى قوى
هههههههههه بتتلكى علشان تركبى المرجيحه ههههههههههه

----------


## sameh atiya

طيب انا هاحكى موقف حصل معايا من فتره قريبه كده
انا كنت قاعد عند بيت خالو وبعد كده كنت خارج رايح المكتبه بتاعتنا خالو كان لسه يا دوب اشترى موتوسيكل من يوم واحد يعنى يا  دوب بيعرف يسوق لوحده بالعافيه بس هو بيسوق عربيات زى الطلقه انا قلت اكيد بيسوق الموتوسيكلات كذالك 
رحت قلتله وصلنى فى طريقك قالى تعالى كل اولاد خلانى والشباب الموجودين قالولى ما تركبشى معاه ده ما بيعرفشى يسوق وهايتقلب بيك انا بصراحه قلت اكيد بيتريقوا عليه رحت ركبت معاه بس برضوا خفت بصراحه وبعدين فى اول طلعه لقيت الموتوسيكل كلن هايتقلب بينا قلتله ايه يا خالو فى ايه قالى ما فيش حاجه ده انا بس كنت بشوف فيه حاجه قلتله طيب 
طلعنا لقيته ماشى بطييييييييييييييييييييييييييييء قوى قلت يا ربى كل ده انا كنت رحت مشى احسن
المهم طلعنا على الشارع الرئيسى قعد ييجى عشر دقايق وهو مستنى العربيات كلها تعدى علشان يعدى الناحية التانيه انا بصراحه لولا ما مكسوف منه كنت قلتله نزلنى هنا انا مش هاكمل معاك
بس قلت كمل معاه وخلاص اول ما طلعنا على الطريق جيينا عند الكوبرى اللى على النيل بيبقى بالليل زحمه جدا يعنى لو وقعنا كده 100 عربيه هاتطحن راسك
انا طبعا القلق بدأ يدخل قلبى جامد جدا وهو كمان ماشى بسرعة 2 كيلو فى الساعه 
وبعدين واحنا فى نص الكبرى لقيت ايد خالو اترفعت وبيقولى بص ادينى سايق بأيد واحده علشان تقولهم انى سايق بأيد واحده ::eek::   بس انا قلبى اتنفض قلتله بسرعه والنبى يا خالو نزل ايدك وانا هاقولهم انى انت كنت سايق من غير ايديك الاتنين وكمان هاقولهم اى حاجه انت عايزها بس والنبى نزل ايدك
قعد يضحك وانا كنت هاموت من الرعب ما اقولكمشى اول ما نزلت حرمت اركب معاه تانى ابدا ابدا
ليييييييييييييه هو انا مستغنى عن روحى ولا ايه

----------


## loooozaaaa

هههههههههههههههههههه يا عينى يابنت العروبه
انا بقى حصلي موقف اناح.......... بصوا ....... كنت مره باساعد واحده صاحبتى في مشروع كانت متاخره فيه والاتليه فاضي خالص المهم جاء راجل كبير وقال فلانه هنا قلت له لا المهم مشي ورجع تانى سال عليها قلت له مش قلت لك لا .... هو حضرتك باباها ولا حاجه . مش رد عليا وسال عليها تانى قلت له طيب هي في سنه كام .......وانا اصلا مش فاضيه له وعاوزه اخلص للبنت بسرعه المهم قالي قلت له اه دى اكبر مننا وفعلا التليه ده بتاعهم وهما مش هنا وكل ده باكلمه بمنتهى القرف هو رزل وعمال يسال وانا مش فاضيه 
المهم وهو ماشي قالي على فكره شكلك انتى المش من هنا قلت له انا للا انا بقالى 3 سنين هنا  قالى ومش عارفه انى رئيس القسم بتاعكوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
           تخيلوا بقى تعملوا ايه؟

----------


## انا كده

الحمدلله ربنا سترها معاكى يا لوزة
وربنا يسترها معايا انا كمان
انا السنه اللى فاتت كان عندى امتحان شفوى 
والامتحان الشفوى بيبقى فى لجنتين 
المهم
انا بحب ادخل فى الاخر عشان اعرف نوعيه الاسئله هههههههههه يعنى احيانا بينفع الموضوع ده
 المهم  وانا واقفه وكنت اخر واحده مستنيه اللجنه الاولنيه
فى حين ان اللجنه التانيه الدكتور بيسال بسرعه وخلص ومفضلش غيرى
وانا لسه مستنيه اللجنه الاولى اتارى كل البنات خلصو اللجنه التانيه وبعدها راحو اللجنه الاولى
وعادة لما يكون فاضل طالب فى اللجنه بيبعتو عامل ينادى باسمه ويجيبه
وانا واقفه كل شويه عامل يجى وينادى على اسمى وانا ابصله ومنفضاله تماما واقول لنفسى هو عبيط مش لما اخلص اللجنه الاولى الاول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وعامله نفسى ولا كانى شايفاه واخيرا دخلت اللجنه وخلصت ورحت ادور على العامل اللى كان بينادى عليا
لقيته ماشى مروح قلتله انا اللى كنت بتنادى عليها فين اللجنه التانيه
قام بصلى بصه فظيعه وقالى كنتى فين انا بانده عليكى من الصبح انت سامعه ومطنشه ها وبيزعق يالله تعالى ورايا بسرعه 
وانا اقول لنفسى امسكى اعصابك بلاش تهور هو العامل ماله عشان يزعق فيا كده بس اما اخلص الامتحان اما اوريك مابقاش انا
وراح اللجنه وقعد وقعدنى قدامه وانا مستغربه هو قاعد مكان الدكتور ليه
وبدا يالله قولى وبدا يسال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا فعلا انصدمت صدمه ده اللى كنتى ناويه اوريه  واعمل واسوى فيه طلع الدكتور ده هو اللى هيورينى  الويل وقعدت اقول معلش يا دكتور مكنتش عارفه ان حضرتك الدكتور 
وزودت الطين بله قالى الدكتور وكمان مش عارفانى انتى مش بتحضرى محضراتى
واسودت الدنيا فى عينى 
ومن كتر ما انا بجد كنت مرعوبه معرفتش اجاوب كويس بالرغم ان الاسئله كنت عارفاها
ولكن سبحان الله الماده دى الوحيده اللى جبت فيها امتياز فى السنه اللى فاتت
دنيا عجايب صحيح
ومن يومها وانا قبل ماادخل اللجنه لازم اعرف الدكتور وشكله  واسمه وبيدى ايه فى المحاضرات اصل انا لستو من رواد المحاضرات 
واى حد بينده عليا برد عليه علطووووووول
ههههههههههه

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك أخي محمد...الحقيقة الفكرة حلوة أوي،و رغم تأخري في المشاركة..بس هحاول،من كام سنة كدة و أنا مخطوبة ( و كان يوم جمعة ) اتصل بيه خطيبي آنذاك ( زوجي حاليا) ،و بعد الصباح الجميل و الكلمات العذبة راح يصلي الجمعة ، و سبت التليفون و دخلت المطبخ .. و أنا سامعة ابن اختي الصغير يلعب في البيت..و بعد شوية لقيت التليفون بيرن و واحدة متنرفزة و عصبية بتهزئني لأنها مصممة اني بتصل اعاكس ابنها، و لما مردش قفلت السكة في وشها...طبعا أنا كرامتي صعبت عليا و قولتيلها : ابنك إيه يا ست يا مجنونة .أنا مكلمتش حد..و هي مصممة ، و لولا ان اخويا جه و هدا الموقف و قفل السكة معرفش كنت قولتيلها غية ، و قالي سيبك منها ...بتحصل،و المفاجأة إني اكتشفت بعد كده ان اللي هبيت في وشها دي تبقي حماتي، و ابن اختي الحبيب عمل ري دايل لآخر نمرة طلبتها و هي نمرة خطيبي، و طبعا كان منظري......، ياريت يكون عجبكوا

----------


## tota159

ازيك يا شجيع السينما اخبارك اية واحشنى كلامك وحكاياتك طمنا عليك والله انا مش بتلكك بس كنت بسترجع ذكرياتى وانا صغيرة كان نفسى اركب المرجحيةهههههههههههههههههههههههه خلاص بقى ها تزلنى يا عم  سلام وابقى تابع رسائلى على المنتدى سلام يا قمر بيباى

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مواقف جامده جدا والله يا شباب تسلم ايديكم وحكاويكم
ويالا عاوزين تاااااانى
وانا هاجيبلكم شويه مواقف جامده  :: 
وان شاء الله هاتعجبكم
ويجعلوا عااااااااامر بضحكاتكم
انوووووبيس

----------


## moura

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مواقفكم جامدة موووووووووووت

بس انا هاقولكم على موقف حصللى وانا صغيرة اوى..

انا زمان كنت بحب الايس كريم جدا جدا , ومرة كنت انا وبابا واقفين عند محل ايس كريم
وجابلى ايس كريم بسكوتة , اول ما مشيت خطوتين بالعدد لقيت الايس كريم وقع ولسة ماسكة فى ايدى البسكوتة , بابا قاللى ما تزعليش , وجابلى واحدة تانية . وبعد خطوتين بالعدد وقعت منى الايس كريم ولسة بارضه ماسكة البسكوتة, بابا قاللى ما تزعليش , وجابلى ايس كريم تانى.....الحكاية دى اتكررت 5 مرات فى نفس الوقت....لغاية ما الراجل زهق وبابا زهق...وقال للراجل .......يا عم هاتلها كوباية..من ساعتها وانا بشترى ايس كريم فى علبة.

 ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:

----------


## محمد علم الدين

هههههههههههههههههههه

الله يكون فى عون باباكى يامورا

5 مرات توقعى الأيس كريم ويروح يجيبلك غيرة؟؟

بصراحة عنده صبر أيوب

أنا لو مكانه كنت ولعت فيكى وفى اليس كريم وفى نفسى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## moura

::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:   ::'(:  

  يعنى انت لو مكان بابا ما كنتش تجيبلى ايس كريم


        عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع ::'(:   ::'(:  

 ماليش دعوة    ماليش دعوة   ماليش دعوة


 انت شرير     عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع ::'(:

----------


## tota159

صراحة حراااااااااااااااااام عليكى لية توقعى الا ايس كريم مش دى افترة هههههههههههههههههه تحياتى وابقى خلى بالك المرة الجاية انت باين غاوية تتعبى باباى هههههههههههه سلام يا ايس كريم

----------


## tota159

اولا اقولكم كلكم واحشتونى موووووووووووووت زى ما انا كنت ها اموت بعد الشر عليكم يا ترى عاملين اية اسكتوا يا عينى على كنتوا ها تعزوا فى امبارح مش كنت ها امووووووووووووت اة والله بجد اول مرة اعرف الناس بتموووووووووووت زى لانى شفت المووووووووووووووووت بعينى وكنت بابكى على نفسى تعالوا واعرفوا اية الا حصلى معاى هاااااااااااااا .........اولا انا الاصانصير كان بايظ من الساعة 11 الصبح الى الساعة 4 عصرا واول ما جى النور مش قادرة اقولكم كنت فرحانة جداااااااااااااااا وكنت انا اول الا ركبوا الاصانصير لالاسف يعنى يا رايتنى كنت استنيت واول طاااااااااااااااااالعة جوية لية بعيد عنكم وعن السمعين وقف وعينكم ما تشوف الا النور والاصانصير وقف وطبعا اتحبسنا جوة الاصانصير  وقعدت اسوط واعيط الحقووووووووووونا ها نموووووت والنبى واحسيت مرة واحدة ان روحى طلعت واعصابى تعبت وقعد نصف ساعة فى الاصانصير لحد ما النور جة واول ما النور جاة بقيت اتشاهد ههههههههههههه وكنا عاملين زى فليم اسماعيل ياسين ولا ماء ولا هواء ههههههههههههه اتمنى تعجبكم  :good:

----------


## أضحك اوعى تكشر

اولا انا عضو جديد عايز تحيه ترج المنتدى  الموضوع ده ميه ميه والى عملو ا  :y:  
المهم عشان مش اطول عليكم انا اصلا المواقف دى اتعملت عشانى اظاهر انا موعود بمواقف كتير المهم احكيلكم موقف هو كان فى الدراسه المهم انا ممتى بتجيب انابيب من واحد اسموا عم ابراهيم قالتلى اقبل متروح الشغل لو عدى ابقى هات امبوبه انا قلتلها حاضر يا ماما المهم هيا راحت وانا قاعد لوحدى فى البيت و معايا كوبايه شاى ومعلى الاغانى واخر روقان وقاعد لقيت صو ت واحد بتاع انابيب قولت بس هو عم أبراهيم رحت فاتح الباب وسبتوا مفتوح وبفتح البوابه بقلوا هات امبوبه ببص لقتوا مش عم ابراهيم حظى وقع مع واحد متخلف شعروا عامل زى شطه بتاع الاهلى فقلتلوا لاخلاص مش عايز انت مش عم ابراهيم ببص لقتوا بص واتحول وهات يا شتيمه ويقولى يا بن ............... هو انا لاقى حد يشترى ويا بن ويا بن وجميع انوا ع الشتيمه والعبد لله بيتفرج عليه وساكت لقتوا فجاة مسك المفتاح بتاع الانابيب وبيجرى ورايا اانا شفت كده خت السلم ايه صاروخ وجريت وباب الشقه كان مفتوح جرى ورايا فى الشقه رحت داخل الغرفه بتعتى وقفلت عليا وهو عمال يخبط عليا ويشتم وانا اقلوا يا عم معلشى فاكرك عم ابراهيم فى الاخر الحمد لله مشى بس الحمد لله مش خد حاجه من البيت انا المصيبه انى بكون لما صاحى من النوم ببقى غبى ومش بعرف افكر عمرى ما هنسى الموقف ده

----------


## سلوان

هقولكم موقف يجنن
بجد موتنى من الضحك
يااااااااااااام
ايه ده
مش ممكن






ولله الامر من قبل ومن بعد
ولا حول ولا قو الا بالله
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركااااااااااته

----------


## loooozaaaa

هههههههههههههه يا توتا

----------


## tota159

اسكتى ياloooooooooza  محدش سمى على يا غالية معلش بقى اعمل محدش بيموت ناقص عمر يا اختى وابنى يا لوزة ابقى وزعى على روحى جاتوة وبتون سالية هههههههههه واكلى الناس كلها والنبى لا يدعوا على يا بنتى يقولوا الله يرحمها هههههههه تحياتى

----------


## moura

هاقولكم على حاجة تانية.....بجد بجد غريبة

انا عندى عصافير فى البيت وبعدين لما العصفورة تبيض....بستنى لغاية ما العصفور

النونو يطلع.....وبعدين واحدة واحدة...اعوده عليا....المهم.....فيه عصفور بينهم قمر قوى

لونه ابيض.....انا صاحبت العصفور دة......وبقيت اخده اطيره جوة اوضتى....فهو اتعود عليا

قوى....فمرة كنت بذاكر وحاطاه جنبى على السرير وهو كان نايم.....فانا كل شوية اقلب 

الصفحة......وبعدين مرة واحدة  ......... لقيته صحى من النوم.....ومسك طرف الصفحة 

بمنقاره....وقلبها....ونام تانى................ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ما اعرفش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بينى وبينكم  ....انا كنت بشربه عصير قصب...بجد 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## ورد جوري

سلام يا جماعة 
دا موقف حصل وأنا صغيره لكن أختي قالت لي عليه وكل ما تشوفني بتفكرني فيه 
أنا لما كنت صغيره بابا جاب لينا في البيت كلب صغير علشان يكون للحراسة 
وكان الكلب صغنن وقد الكف بقى أنا لما كنت صغيره كنت ربت بيت إنا إيه .... لكن لما كبرت بقيت خايبه خخخخ
المهم يا جماعة الأخت دي عملت إيه ؟
الكلب لونه أسود و أنا كنت بفتكره متوسخ ولا هو كان داخل في مكان وصار لونه إسود .. المهم شكلت الكلب فتحت الغسالة حطيت المية الصابون  ...  وهبااااا يالله يحلو في الغسالة  طبعا شغلت الغساله 
والكلب يا عين أمه المسكين عمال بيهوهو خخخخخ
كانت أختي ماره ناحية الغساله فشافتني وسمعت الكلب 
وجات جري وقالت بتعملي إيه ؟
قلت لها أصل الكلب وسخ فحطيته في الغساله 
قالت لي يا بنتي الغساله للهدوم مش للكلاب وبعدين هو لون إسود مش وسخ ولا حاجة 

يعني تعرفوا إحتا كنا عيال طيبين وظراف   ::

----------


## matadorw

*شكرا على الموضوع اللذيذ دة لأنى بحب اشوف المواقف واحكى مواقفى

العبد للة بقى حصلتلة حاجات والحمد للة ربنا بيسترها مع الواحد وبتعدى

الموقف بتاعى دة بقى كان ايام سنة اولى هندسة كنت رايح الكلية وراكب الميكروباص
السكة بتاخد من نص ساعة لساعة إلا ربع
المهم راكبين الميكروباص التويوتا وكنت قاعد فى اخر كرسى وجنبى اتنين من الكلية
قاعدين عادى وساندين على الكرسى وكل شوية ضهر الكرسى يرجع لورا
ومرة فى مرة الواحد بدأ يقلق ومحدش يقدر يعمل حاجة لأننا رايحين امتحان ومش عاوزين نتأخر
وفجأة شنطة العربية فتحت ولحسن الحظ اننا كنا حاسين بكدة ومكناش ساندين على الكرسى

ولقينا ضهر الكرسى نزل وبقى ضهرنا للهوا والورق طار والواحد كان قاعد بيقول يالهوى الحق يسطى وكان الواحد ساعتها مش عارف يمسك غير اللى قدامة ويتبت فية 

واعصاب الواحد ساعتها كانت فى الأرض

والحمد للة الأسطى نزل وقفل الشنطة وودانا الكلية ورحنا الأمتحان بس كان الواحد متدهول خالص*

----------


## al_wardya

الفكرة حلو أوي 
و الحكاوي أحلى
في حكاية جت على بالي و يا رب تعجبكو
كانا مرة في زيارة لمدرسة تانية  بس كنا بنات قليلين أوي يعني حوالي 10 بس فريق الصحافة 
المهم
و هنا رجعين المس نامت رحنا موقفين الباص و نزلنا السوبر ماركت و اشترينا حلاوة وشيبس و أيس كريم و حاجات كتير
المهم 
المس صحيت و لقتش حد في الباص و راحت فاتحة الشباك و مصوطة  بصوت عالي أوي
إحنا جرينا على الصوت و الشارع كلو اتفرج عينا  و طبعا إتهزءنا و خدنا كلام و كل ما تسأل و حده :مين إلي قال للباص يقف ؟؟ كل واحدة ترد و تقول معرفش  بس أحلى حاجة كان الحاجة إلى احنا اشترناها و كلناها
و حلفت معتش طالعة معاكو تاني بس احنا اتبصتنا 
و دلوقتي كل مانشوف بعض تفتكر الموضوع و إلي عملناه في المس  و نضحك عليها

----------


## matadorw

*الموقف التانى بقى ليا كان لما كنت فى المدرسة وكنت فى تالتة ثانوى

كانت المدرسة بتاعتنا خاصة وكانت بتعمل امتحان تجربة استعداد لنهاية العام
وكنا بنمتحن مادة اقتصاد والحمد للة الفصل كلة مكنش يعرف عنها حاجة

واللة الحمد النتيجة طلعت مبشرة بخير جدا والمدرس كان هيتجنن مننا

4 فى الفصل كلة معديين 10 من 20 والباقى كلة اقل من 2

ونزل جاب المدير بتاعنا وندة نص الفصل كلهم اللى جايب 1 و2 واللى جايب صفر ملعلط

ونص الفصل اترفد بسبب الحوار دة والعبد للة الحمد للة مكن منهم بس ساعة لما كان المدير بينادى الأسماء كانت روح الواحد بتطلع  ولما يكون مش اسمة بترجع

فضلت كدة لحد ما الحمد للة ربنا سترها معايا ومنداش اسمى ومترفدتش

لكن لما المدير مشى وعرفت درجتى كنت جايب 1 والواحد دة الصراحة كنت غاشة كمان من واحد جايب 2

والموقف عدى بأمان والحمد للة دون اى ضحايا من العيلة*

----------


## elsyad100

حقول موقف بيحصل كتير معنا واحنا بنصطاد سمك - الواحد يطلع سمكه وهب تفلت من ايده وتقع فى الميه - لكن المره ديه فلتت من ايدى ونطت جوه الشنطه اللى بحط فيها السمك وفرحت طبعا لانها كانت سمكه كبيره 0 لانها من قسمتى ونصيبى 0

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## سارورة

انا هحكى موقف

كنا مرة بنصيف فى اسكندرية

وبعدين احنا طبعا فى شقة

بابا قال محدش يخرج غير لما ارجع كان رايح يشترى طلب

واحنا مش عارفين ولا مكان فيها

رجع بابا يقول فين سارة اللى هى انا وخواتى يدوروا وبابا يدور وبهدلوا الدنيا بقى ياترا سارة راحت فين

اختى وهى ماشية جمب السفرة
لقت رجل طالعة من تحت التربيزة


فا بتبص تشوف ايه الخبر

لقتنى نايمة بقى ومسلطنة نفسى وهم قاعدين يدورا

وبس


وفى كمان بس مش دلوقتى

----------


## summar

هههههههههه

ايوة فى المرة اللى مكنتش معاكو فيها


بس دارى الفضايح وبلاش تقولى لحد عليها

----------


## tota159

صباح الفل على الباشا محمد فاروق وعلى ايمى وعلى اينا وعلى جواد وعلى كنوز وعلى الكل الا فى المنتدى فردا فردا اوعى انسى حد ...... انا اصلا مدرسة اطفال هقولكم الموقف دة وحصل معى ومش هنساة طوال عمرى ............انا وانا فى الحضانة مع ولد اسمة بودى ولد مش عارفة اقولكم انة اكتر من الازعاج ماماتة تسبهولى ودة قاعد يسوط وبيلطم على خدودة هههههههههههه لية مش عارفة وكل شويةيقولى بقولك يا توتا خلينى اروح احسلك ....واخر ما زهقت قولت اودية حجرة المراجيح علشان يسكت وقعدتة على رجلى وبقيت اغنيلوة ماما زمانها جاية وبردة بيعيط قولى اعملك اية تانى زهقتنى يا ابنى انتة خنقتنى انت اية ما بتزهقش من العياط داة داة انت متخلف بجد وانا نازلة فية تهزيق لما تعبت بصراحة منة هههههههه المهم حطيتة تانى على المراجيحة ومش هتصدقوا قالى اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


يا توتا ارحمنى بقى وسبيلى المراجيحة والنبى شوية وخلى باباكى يجبلك مراجيحة وقال عاملة نفسك بتلاعبنى وتلعبى انتى ههههههههههههههههه وقعدت اضحك وهو قعد يضحك وبصرحة كنت فى وسط هدومى وبصراحة انا كان نفسى اركب المرجحية شوية ههههههههههههههههه اشمعنى اركب الاود وانا لا يعنى ما انا صغيرة زيهم مش بعمل زيهم وبلعب معاهم ههههههههههههههههه تحياتى اليكم اتمنى تعجبكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبن ::h::   ::no1::

----------


## سارورة

ايوة فى المرة اللى مكنتش معاكو فيها

ايوة صح

يا هبولة

----------


## منير سعد مصطفى

شكرا جدا على القصص الجميله دى وانا هقول لكم حكاية ويا رب تعجبكم انا من الاسكندريه وانا فى ثانويه عامه المهم انا مره كنا قاعدين انا والشله ومرة واحده لقينا صاحبنا بيقول لنا انه اتعارك مع عيال عبيطة وعايزنا نروح معاه علشان نضربها المرة قلنا زى بعضو اهو الواحد يتسلى ورحنا طالعين من المدرسة ويا رتنا ما طلعنا لقينا العيال العبيطة دى مستنيانا وهما اللهم صلى على النبى اكتر من عشرين نفر ومعاهم سكاكين وعايزين يضربو صاحبنا المهم احنا لقينا كده رحنا اخدين بعضنا وطالعين والعيال شافو صاحبنا راحم جايين عليه وماسكينو طبعا كل واحد فينا شاف له سكة وخلع من الحوار وانا كنت اقدر اضربهم بالطريقة بس سيبتوه يعيش هو معاهم المهم صاحنا ده لحد دلوقتى احنا بندور عليه مش عارفين عملو فيه ايه   ههههههههههههههههههههه    اللى يلاقيه يجيبوه هو دايما بيلبس هدوم وبيكلم وبيلبس حاجة فى رجله وعنده شعر اللى يلاقيه يجيبه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## منير سعد مصطفى

> شكرا جدا على القصص الجميله دى وانا هقول لكم حكاية ويا رب تعجبكم انا من الاسكندريه وانا فى ثانويه عامه المهم انا مره كنا قاعدين انا والشله ومرة واحده لقينا صاحبنا بيقول لنا انه اتعارك مع عيال عبيطة وعايزنا نروح معاه علشان نضربها المرة قلنا زى بعضو اهو الواحد يتسلى ورحنا طالعين من المدرسة ويا رتنا ما طلعنا لقينا العيال العبيطة دى مستنيانا وهما اللهم صلى على النبى اكتر من عشرين نفر ومعاهم سكاكين وعايزين يضربو صاحبنا المهم احنا لقينا كده رحنا اخدين بعضنا وطالعين والعيال شافو صاحبنا راحم جايين عليه وماسكينو طبعا كل واحد فينا شاف له سكة وخلع من الحوار وانا كنت اقدر اضربهم بالطريقة بس سيبتوه يعيش هو معاهم المهم صاحنا ده لحد دلوقتى احنا بندور عليه مش عارفين عملو فيه ايه   ههههههههههههههههههههه    اللى يلاقيه يجيبوه هو دايما بيلبس هدوم وبيكلم وبيلبس حاجة فى رجله وعنده شعر اللى يلاقيه يجيبه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


  :good:

----------


## الامورة

> فكرة لذيذة اوي يا محمد وموضوع لذيذ
> بمناسبة الامتحانات 
> انا دائما بذاكر قبل الامتحانات بشهرين بس ومكنتش بحضر المحاضرات خالص ولا سكاشن وكانوا اخواتي التوأم معي بأكاديمية اسكندرية وكانوا اصغر مني بسنة وقبل الامتحانات بشهرين قلت لهم روحوا الاكاديمية وخدوا من اصاحبي جميع المحاضرات علشان نبدأ نذاكر قالولي ماش واحنا كمان حنصور جميع المحاضرات بتاعتنا المهم صوروا محاضرتهم وصورولي محاضراتي راحوا مبدلين الورق وعطوني محاضرات سنة اولي واخدوا محاضرات سنة تانية وفضلت اذاااااااااااااااااااااااااكر وصميت المحاضرات صم خلال الشهرين وجاء اليوم الموعود يوم الامتحان وبدخل الامتحان مش لاقية ولا حاجة من اللي ذاكرتها خااااااااااااااااااااااااالص وكنت حاسة اني عايزة اعيط في الامتحان .. المهم جاء تاني يوم امتحان اخواتي قولتلهم عملتوا ايه قالولي ولا حاجة من اللي احنا ذاكرناها جت خالص .. قولتلهم وريني ورقة الاسئلة بتاعتكم ففوجئت بجمييييييييييييييييييع الحاجات اللي انا مذكراها جتلهم في الامتحان ..
> بذمتكم انتم لو مكاني تعملوا ايه وبعدين كل اللي نزل علية ضحك وبقيت اقول لهم منكم لله وطلعت طبعا بالمادة .. هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اللي بعدي 
> شكرا لك يا محمد


نننننااااااااااااااااااااهغلىةززززززززززززززززززلل  اؤ لار  نعتلبلالاةنكل لارررررريلبغع 99هتني7

----------


## Mostafa1707

فكرتك حلوه قوي يا محمد

*وأنا هقول لكوا بقه على موقف حصلي وانا في سنه رابعه في الكليه

كنا في امتحان اخر السنه وان في الثلاث سنين كنت من الاوائل وطبعا السنه دي هتبقى الاخيرة وكان احتمال كبير اني اتعين معيد في الكليه
وكان عندنا امتحان في مادة تعتبر سهله بالنسبة لباقي المواد وانا كنت مذاكر كويس قوي واحنا في الامتحان كان قاعد جانبي واحد صاحبي المهم واحنا في نصف الوقت قالي انه مش عارف يحل حاجه وانه هيسقط والكلام اللي انتوا عارفينه ده
المهم بدات اتكلم معاه واحاول اوصل له اي حاجه 
وفجأه شافني المراقب وقالي هات ورقتك فانا قلت له اني كنت باخد منه حاجه ولسه ببص لفوزي (صاحبي) لقيته مطنشني خالص وعامل نفسه مش سامع 
المهم الراجل خد الورقه مني وكان فاضل لي سؤالين واللي حسرني اني كنت عارف اجابتهم 
الموقف ده علمني بعد كده اني ما اكلمش حد خالص في الامتحان 
وعلى فكرة السنه دي طلعت الخامس على الدفعة
والحمد لله*
اخوكم مصطفى ::hop::   ::hop::

----------


## tota159

صباح الخير يا محمد موضوعك جميل وربنا يعينك ..........كنت عايزة اسالك انت الا كنت كاتب قاعة نسال فيها على اصحابنا الا مابقوش يعقدو فى الموقع والا حسام والنبى قولى فى انهى صفحة لو انتة تحياتى ليك

----------


## حمدى عزوز

كنا اكثر من صديق نحضر عزاء وبعدين دخل العزاء واحد وجيه كده راح واحد من اصدقائنا قال الله ايه اللى جاب الباشا هنا قولنا له باشا مين قال ده مدير امن محافظة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ المهم دخل الباشا وجلس امامنا  وبعد ان رحب به صديقنا ترحيب شديد جدا جدا ساله صديقنا  امال انت فين دلوقت ياباشا فاجاب الباشا والله العربيه مطلعة عينى وشغال خط مصر / السويس  وطلع الباشا سواق ولكم ان تتخيلو كمية الضحك فى العزاء

----------


## مي مؤمن

بجد مواقفكوا كلها رائعه وتفطس من الضحك انا هكيلكوا موقف انا والدي العزيز بطبعه نساي جدا وممكن ينسى اي حاجه في اي مكان وما يخدش باله ممكن ينسانه في العربيه بالساعات ويروح يجيب حاجه وما يفتكرناش الا بلم نتصل بيه او نفطس هههههه المهم كنا رايحين السوبر ماركت وجبنا حاجت كتير المهم بابا بيحط الحاجت في العربيه وحط طبق البيض فوق ظهر العربيه لغاية ما يكمل رص بقيت الحاجت ويحطه وطبعا كالعادة نسيه ومشينا بطبق البيض فوق العربيه وكل الناس بيزمروا يا استاذ يا افندي  البيض وبابا يقول ايه الراجل المجنون دة بيض ايه ياعم شوف قلت الادب بس وفضلنا ماشين وطبق البيض على ضهر العربيه وشويه كان فيه ملف ووقع طبق البيض وبابا يقول ايه دة شوف الناس عماله توقع حاجات في الشارع  وطبعا قعدت يقول مفيش نظام مفيش نظافه  بس لغاية ما وصلنا البيض واكتشفنا اننا الي كنا عملين الازمة  :2:

----------


## tamer sultan

معلش دى اول مرة اشارك بس عجبنى الموضوع  المهم 
انا مهندس كنت شغال فى موقع فى 6 اكتوبر و كان عندنا صبة فى اليوم دة اتصل بيه صاحب المكتب و قالى ماتخليش الخلاطة تمشى انهارده وتخليها لبكرة كلمت المقاول فالى مش هاينفع و هاجى بليل اخد الخلاطةشفت حد تانى معرفتش المهم قلت للحارس بتاع الموقع هاتلى البرويطه دى (برويطه هى الحاجه الى بيقلو بيها الخلطه)
وقلت له ادفنها فى الرمل ده ولما ييجى المقاول قلة ان المهنس عانها و خاف عليها لتتسرق تانى يوم وانا رايح الموقع جالى ظرف حامد و مرحتش الموقع رحت بعدها بيوم لقيت المقاول مستنينى و فيه دكاك بيدك فى الرمل (دكاك دة حاجة زى بابور الزلط)فوق البرويطة عايز اقولكم اننا اعدنا يوم نحفر لحد ماطلعنا البرويطة و طبعا كل دة على حسابى 
اسف طولت جدا عليكم

----------


## tamer sultan

كنت فى لجنة امتحان وكانت المادة دى نصها نظرى والنص الباقى رسم اتفقت مع زميلتى اللى جنبى انا عليا الرسم و هى عليها النظرى  تانى يوم قبل اللجنه جابتلى برشامة وفيها النظرى كلة المهم فى وسط اللجنة المراقب مسكها وطبعا طلعها برة عيطت له شويه راح مرجعها تسكت لأ  ( انت يابنى هات البراشيم اللى معاك ) طبعا انا لسه مخلصتش فمش قادر اديها حاجه اديتها الرسم بالعافبه والمراقب ضميرة تاعبه و قاعد كل شويه يسالها خلصتى ولا لسة فاضل ساعه و الأمتحان يخلص قالها خلصى نفسك راحت الفالحه قايلاله (شايف اللى جنبى ده معاه نسخه تانيه من البراشيم اللى كانت معايا) طبعا انا سمعت كده و جبت مازوت مش جاز جالى المراقب و قفاشنى قلتله ادى ورقت الأجابه و سلام عليكم ومكملتش الأمتحان بس طلعت اجدع منها بعتلها البراشيم مع الدادا الى بتجيب الميه

----------


## الأنسه بكلويز

السلام عليكم يا ناس يا عسل
انا جديده هنا لسه تاني موضوع ليا بعد التعارف و اتمني ان قصتي تعجبكم لاني معجبه جدا بالمنتدي هنا و الناس بسيطه جدا و محترمين مع بعض.. المهم عشان التطويل و الزهق و باقي الغلاسه و خلافه...الخ

موقف حصل لينا في البيت من كام سنه كده ... كنا في رمضان و بعد الفطار السيد الوالد دخل ينام حبتين  و السيده الوالدة في الحمام 
المهم انا و اخواتي الاتنين بنتفرج علي التليفزيون و الدنيا جميله و مانتخين و اخر حلاوة
و اذ فجاة...معذره...و اذ فزعة.... النور قطع  :Huh:  

و في لحظه مهو بيقطه ماما اتزحلقت علي باب الحمام و رقعت بالحياني :2:  
و بابا صحي علي صوتها و طبعا النور مقطوع هو افتكر الدنيا ضلمه علشان نايم و بتاع بقي و قايم فجاه علشان يولع النور و يشوف حرمه و هيه بتصرخ ليه ...ايده جت علي الهوا و دب اتشقلب علي بابا الاوضه و ينده علي ماما و يصرخ هو كمان بالحياني ::stpd::  
و الاتنين دي علي باب الحمام و ده علي باب الاوضه و يندهو علي بعض و يصرخو و احنا التلاته وقعين في الارض من الضحك  :Clown:   و مش قادرين اساسا نتكلم و لا نشوف همه فين من الضلمه

سوري طولت عليكو

علي فكره: :n:  
بابا: فضل اسبوع ضهره وجعه   
 ماما: حصلها كدمة بسيطه

الحمد لله عديت علي خير و احنا التلاته اتهزئنا :Ranting2:  

وحنا مالنا

----------


## دعاء ثابت

موقف تحفة يا بكلويز 
خدوا بقى الموقف دة حصلى من كام يوم لما وقعت ورحت للدكتور وقالى رجلك اتكسرت راح الدكتور كتب لاخويا روشتة وقالوا روح هات الحاجات دى من الصيدلية وتعالى عشان نجبس رجليها المهم انا خرجت قعدت برة على ما اخويا يروح يشترى الحاجة وانا قاعدة ببص الاقى ناس بتدخل تتجبس وتخرج واحدة دخلت خرجت ببص على الجبس لقيت لونة اصفر واحد دخل بعدها وهو خارج ببص لقيت الجبس لونة فوشيا المهم انا قلت اكيد عشان لسة مبلول لما ينشف هيبقى ابيض زى ما طول عمرى بشوف الجبس المهم اخويا وصل وجاب الحاجات ودخلت اتجبس انا كمان ببص لقيت الدكتور بيفك رول بلاستك كدة وبيحطة فى مية وجاى على رجلى يجبسها والرول دة لونة اخضر زرعى بقول للدكتور اية دة قالى دة الجبس البلاستك الجديد ماهو الوان وانتى تختارى اللون قعدت ازعق لاخويا قدام الدكتور اقولة اخضر اخضر اخص عليك طب هات بمبى فوشيا لون محترم 
الغريبة بقى انى لما وصلت البيت اكتشفت حاجة غريبة امبارح ان خروف الجيران بيقعد يبصلى كتير وانا مش فاهمة اتارية بيبص على حزمة البرسيم اللى فى رجلى
المصيبة بقى انى خايفة اخرج لحسن كل خرفان العيد تجرى ورايا شكلى كدة هستخبى لغاية بعد العيد

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> موقف تحفة يا بكلويز 
> خدوا بقى الموقف دة حصلى من كام يوم لما وقعت ورحت للدكتور وقالى رجلك اتكسرت راح الدكتور كتب لاخويا روشتة وقالوا روح هات الحاجات دى من الصيدلية وتعالى عشان نجبس رجليها المهم انا خرجت قعدت برة على ما اخويا يروح يشترى الحاجة وانا قاعدة ببص الاقى ناس بتدخل تتجبس وتخرج واحدة دخلت خرجت ببص على الجبس لقيت لونة اصفر واحد دخل بعدها وهو خارج ببص لقيت الجبس لونة فوشيا المهم انا قلت اكيد عشان لسة مبلول لما ينشف هيبقى ابيض زى ما طول عمرى بشوف الجبس المهم اخويا وصل وجاب الحاجات ودخلت اتجبس انا كمان ببص لقيت الدكتور بيفك رول بلاستك كدة وبيحطة فى مية وجاى على رجلى يجبسها والرول دة لونة اخضر زرعى بقول للدكتور اية دة قالى دة الجبس البلاستك الجديد ماهو الوان وانتى تختارى اللون قعدت ازعق لاخويا قدام الدكتور اقولة اخضر اخضر اخص عليك طب هات بمبى فوشيا لون محترم 
> الغريبة بقى انى لما وصلت البيت اكتشفت حاجة غريبة امبارح ان خروف الجيران بيقعد يبصلى كتير وانا مش فاهمة اتارية بيبص على حزمة البرسيم اللى فى رجلى
> المصيبة بقى انى خايفة اخرج لحسن كل خرفان العيد تجرى ورايا شكلى كدة هستخبى لغاية بعد العيد


*مشقادر أخلص  ضحك يادعاء 


الموضوع جميل وشيق يا محمد 

تابعت شوية من المواقف وكلها طريفة وجميلة 

شكرا لكل من شارك ورسم الابتسامة 

*

----------


## ماتريكس2010

طيب بصوا الحكايق الظريفة دي مرة كنت في ايام الامتحانات وكنت منتحر في المذاكرة وكان باقي مادتين رحت كان في مادة بحبها  ومادة مش قوي رحت المادة اللي كنت بحبها  وحصلت مشاكل مع المراقب وبعدين خد الورقة بعد نص الوقت بس كنت حاللل شوية جيت للمادة اللي مبحبهاش ودخلت اللجنة وفضلت مبلم وقعدت اكتب كل اللي في دماغي وطلعت وكاني شارب حشيشس مش واعي ماللي بعملوا وجت يوم النتيجة طلعت ناجح بمجموع عالي في المادة اللي كنت كارها وسقط في المادة اللي كنت بحبها فهما كانوا فرحانين في البيت لاني كنت قايلهم انا انا ممكن اسقط في الاتنين وفرحوا لاني نجحت في المادة اللي كارهها وانه المادة التانية بحبها وهنجح فيها ان شاء الله السنة الجاية وفي وسط الفرح ده انا ضغطي بقي مرتفع نار واغمي عليا من حرقة الدم وبالمناسبة انا كنت بحب الفلسفة وبكره الرياضة

----------


## runaway_heart

_هاي
 موضوع زي العسل 
 قرأت كل المشاركات و فطست على نفسي من الضحك 
وحبيت اشارك معاكم بالموقف ده
 يارب بس يعجبكم و موش يكون دمي تقيل
نخش في الجد
الموقف ده من ايام الجامعه
كنت واقفه مع 3 من صاحباتي بس كانو اصغر مني بسنه ( يعني الدفعه اللي بعدي)
و كانت نتيجتهم بتتعلق و البنات يا حرام اعصابهم شبه منهاره  
و موش عارفين يشوفو النتيجه

رحت اتفلحست و قلتلهم انا حدخل اشوفهالكم  

توضيحين في غاية البساطه بس حيفيدو في السياق الدرامي للموقف:1-في سور حديدي صغنون كده بتاع 150سم و النتيجه متعلقه وراه( خوفا طبعا انو تجمهر الدفعات يتسبب في تقطيع النتيجه) و السور ده فيه حاجات كده بارزه عامله زي رأس الحربه 
2-اختكم في الله طولها تقريبا 163سم وحجمها ضئيل حبتين 

نرجع بأه للموضوع
انا عملت ايه؟؟
استغليت صغر حجمي و نطيت من فوق السور ده وكنت البنت الوحيده اللي جوه (تميز بأه)
وشفت نتيجة البنات لقيتهم ناجحات و بتقدير كمان  
بعترف هنا ان الفرحه عمتني  
ما اخدش بالي و انا بنط تاني عشان ابشرهم انو بنطلوني شبك في رأس الحربه اياه ده
و راح شخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخيسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسست
البنطلون مقطوع  
و يا ريت قطع صغنون محدش ياخد باله منو 
لأ
القطع اولا من الخلف و من نص الرجل كده لحد فوق
ستر الله كنت لابسه جاكيت فكيته و ربطه على خصري بس برضو مبين القطع
اعمل ايه اعمل ايه  
كان ليا قريبه في الكليه اتصلت بيها قلتلها
انتي فين تعالي استري عليا
المهم البنت جت و كانت لابسه تونيك واصل لتحت الركبه
 و رحنا الحمامات بتاعت البنات  
عشان نبدل اللبس 
موش اتلم بأه و كفايه اللي انا فيه 
في بنت كانت واقفه فا استأذنتها ادخل قبلها
و قلتلتها اصلنا ( انا و قريبتي يعني )
حندخل سوا اصلنا حنغير
شكلنا كان سوبر اخص ,, المهم بعد ما دخلنا

قريبتي مجرد ما شافت شكل البنطلون كان حيغمى عليها من كتر الضحك  
و بأعلى صوتها و المصيبه اني انا كمان بضحك موش اسكتها 
عايزه اقول لكم و احنا طالعين البنات كلها كانو بيبصولنا من فوق لتحت 
بمنتهى الاحتقار  
معهش انا طولت عليكم اوي
بس يا رب الموقف يعجبكم_

----------


## مظلوووم

> خدوا بقى الموقف دة حصلى من كام يوم لما وقعت ورحت للدكتور وقالى رجلك اتكسرت راح الدكتور كتب لاخويا روشتة وقالوا روح هات الحاجات دى من الصيدلية وتعالى عشان نجبس رجليها المهم انا خرجت قعدت برة على ما اخويا يروح يشترى الحاجة وانا قاعدة ببص الاقى ناس بتدخل تتجبس وتخرج واحدة دخلت خرجت ببص على الجبس لقيت لونة اصفر واحد دخل بعدها وهو خارج ببص لقيت الجبس لونة فوشيا المهم انا قلت اكيد عشان لسة مبلول لما ينشف هيبقى ابيض زى ما طول عمرى بشوف الجبس المهم اخويا وصل وجاب الحاجات ودخلت اتجبس انا كمان ببص لقيت الدكتور بيفك رول بلاستك كدة وبيحطة فى مية وجاى على رجلى يجبسها والرول دة لونة اخضر زرعى بقول للدكتور اية دة قالى دة الجبس البلاستك الجديد ماهو الوان وانتى تختارى اللون قعدت ازعق لاخويا قدام الدكتور اقولة اخضر اخضر اخص عليك طب هات بمبى فوشيا لون محترم 
> الغريبة بقى انى لما وصلت البيت اكتشفت حاجة غريبة امبارح ان خروف الجيران بيقعد يبصلى كتير وانا مش فاهمة اتارية بيبص على حزمة البرسيم اللى فى رجلى
> المصيبة بقى انى خايفة اخرج لحسن كل خرفان العيد تجرى ورايا شكلى كدة هستخبى لغاية بعد العيد


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا ترى زرع ولا لسه  :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهم حاجه المبيدات علشان المحصول يطلع حلو  :: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موقف زى العسل يا دعاء عاوزين تااااااااااااانى




> استغليت صغر حجمي و نطيت من فوق السور ده وكنت البنت الوحيده اللي جوه (تميز بأه)
> وشفت نتيجة البنات لقيتهم ناجحات و بتقدير كمان  
> بعترف هنا ان الفرحه عمتني  
> ما اخدش بالي و انا بنط تاني عشان ابشرهم انو بنطلوني شبك في رأس الحربه اياه ده
> و راح شخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخيسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسست
> البنطلون مقطوع  
> و يا ريت قطع صغنون محدش ياخد باله منو 
> لأ
> القطع اولا من الخلف و من نص الرجل كده لحد فوق
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حقيقى يا رن اواى موقف تحفه  :good: 
تسلم ايدكم يا بنات ضحكتونى بجد  ::   :: 
وان شاء الله هاجايب موقفين جداد جامدين  :;): 
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااامر بيكم دايما 
انوووووووووووبيس

----------


## runaway_heart

*ميرسيي على ردك يا مظلوم
الحمد لله انو الموقف المؤلم ده
عجبك
هاهاهاهاهاها
و اول ما افتكر حاجه
حاجي  جري احكيهالكو*

----------


## زهرة القرنفل

*مرحب بيكم يا جماعه*

*انا اول موقف هحكيه ان بقالى يومين قاعده ادام الكومبيوتر بقرأ مواقفكم وكل البيت* 

*افتكر انى خلاص اتجننت من كتر الضحك الهستيرى*

*جننتونى*

*ثانيا احيي محمد فاروق*
*واتوبيس هههههههههههه الاسم اللى مش عارف اقراه ده*

*جهل بعيد عنكم*

*ووليد*

*والامهات الحلوين بتوع العك قصدى الاكل*

*ورن اواى و الاخت الكويتيه*

*بصراحه كلكم كلكم عيشتونى يومين بالعمر كله من كتر الضحك .......الله يخليكم*
*طولت معلش*

*اول موقف هحكيه فكرتنى بيه الاخت بتاعت البنطلون هههههههههههههههههه*

*كنت فى ثانوى*
*وأمى تتدخل فى كل لبسى حتى يونيفورم المدرسه*

*كانت جيبه واااااااااااااااااااااااسعه*
*كنت اكرهها*
*وبما انى عبقرية زمانى*
*ودايما احشر نفسى فى اللى مليش فيه*

*قررت*
*اعمل جيبه جديده ( بنفسى)*

*جيبت المقص وقصيت وعملت جيبه تحفه عباره عن فردة رجل بنطلون>>>>تحفه*

*اصلها كانت موووووضه*

*وبما انى قصيت الحزام الاصلى للجيبه*

*الجيبه كانت من فوق زى من تحت >>حته واحده*

*قمت دبستها بدبابيس فى وسطى*

*وانا رايحه المدرسه الاقى حاجه بتزحلق.........*

*بتزحلق......*

*مش فاهمه ايه باظبط بيتزلحق*

*ببص تحت*

*ههههههههههههههه*

*مفيش جيبه*

*وانا واقفه فى وسط الشارع*

*ومدرستى جنبها كليات* 
*وايــــــــــــــــه................... طلبه من انحاء الجمهوريه*

*الحمد لله وقفت جنب عربيه ووطيت ورفعت الجيبه*

*وربناستر*

*لا لسه مسترش*

*اكتشفت ان العربيه فيها شباب*

*وكانت فضايح*

----------


## runaway_heart

> *مرحب بيكم يا جماعه*
> *اول موقف هحكيه فكرتنى بيه الاخت بتاعت البنطلون هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *كنت فى ثانوى*
> *وأمى تتدخل فى كل لبسى حتى يونيفورم المدرسه*
> 
> *كانت جيبه واااااااااااااااااااااااسعه*
> *كنت اكرهها*
> *وبما انى عبقرية زمانى*
> ...



*هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها  هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهااهاهاهاهاهاه  اهاهاها
بجد بجد انتي مشكله يا زهره القرنفل 
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
انا مبسوطه اوي اني بطريق الصدفه فكرتك بالموقف الجامد ده
و في انتظار مواقف اقوى و اجمد


افتكرت موقف حصللي ايام الجامعه 
ذات يوم كده موش فاكره كنت بعمل ايه المهم اني ايدي اتوسخت
و حبيت اغسلها  

و هنا و لضروره تخدم السياق الدرامي للموقف,, في 3 توضيحات هااااااامه:

1-عاده سوده منيله  بيعملها الفراش ,, يقفل كل الحمامات اللي في الكليه قال ايه؟  عشان لسه منظفهم   ,, و في احتمال شبه معدوم انو يسيب الحمام اللي في الدور الاخير مفتوح

2-في اليوم ده انا كنت في الدور الثالث و الكليه 7 ادوار( كتير عليا,, صح؟  )

3-ان الحمام اللي في الدور الثالث ده ايام يكون للبنات  ,, و ايام ثانيه للولاد  ,, على حسب الحاله النفسيه للفراش 

تمام كده؟؟؟

بصراحه كسلت اطلع الدور الاخير ,, فقلت ايه؟؟
يا بت يا شوشو اتحايلي عل عمنا الفراش يمكن اصعب عليه و يفتحلي الحمام  

فجأه.......
و على غير العاده.......
لقيت الحمام مفتوح

قلت في عقل بالي تلاقيه نسي يقفله
و انتي ربنا راضي عنك يا بت يا شوشو علشان انتي طيبه و قلبك ابيض قشطه  

المهم 

وقفت على باب الحمام على استحياء,, و عينيا شبه محطوطين في الارض لا يكون حد خالع راسه جوه ولا حاجه,, و بقيت بسأل و اقول...............  
حد هنا؟
حد جوه؟؟
في حد في الحمام؟؟؟
شويه شويه كنت هاقول يارب يا ساتر  دستور   

مفيش حس جوه
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه  

ورحت مقتحمه الحمام و لسه هاغسل ايدي في الحوض 
الاقي ايه؟ 


ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟؟


بني ادم  (موش في الحوض..........)


و خدو بالكو من بني ادم دي 


موش بنت حوا  

لأ بني ادم صحيح كده كامل متكامل 

تنحت من المفاجئه 
 يا لهوووووووويييييييييييييييييييييي  
ده موش بس بني ادم ,, لأ ده دكتور من الدكاتره اللي بيدرسولي

و الراجل موش عايزه اقولكم ,, بهت وذهل و اسود و احمر و كنت حاسه انو هايتلبس يا نضري  

طلعت جري و أنا بقول له : انا اسفه انا اسفه والله انا اسفه 

و انا طالعه اجري من مسرح الجريمه.......................... قصدي الحمام
الاقي مين في وجهي الكريم؟؟؟

دكتور ثاني زميل المبهوت الملبوس اللي جوه

المصيبه انو برضو دكتور بيدرسلي  في نفس السنه 
و لسه هايقوللي بتعملي ايه هنا دا دكتور فلان جوه 

طرت على السلم 

و معتبتش محاضره واحده توحد ربنا  لا لده ولا لده
لحد اخر السنه

اللي جنني يومها بأه 
اني  و بعد كل ده مغسلتش ايدي

بس اللي استفدته من الموقف ده اني مادخلش حمام مالوش صاحب لو ايه  


طولت عليكم 
بس معلهش يا رب تاخدو العظه من اللي جرالي و متعملوش زيي
اوعو*

----------


## مظلوووم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههه
ياااااااه يا رن اواى
ضحكتينى وفكرتينى باللذى مضى  :: 
كان ليا موقف فى الحمامات برضوا مش عارف انا كاتبه هنا ولا لا
هاشوف وان ما كنتش كاتبه هاجيبه
عاوزين تااااااانى  :: 
اللى بعدوووووووووووووا
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## runaway_heart

*هاي 
اخباركم ايه؟؟
شكرا على ردك يا مظلموم  باشا
بس انت كل مره تقولي فيه موقفين جامدين
لأ في موقف موش عارف ايه
ولا شوفنا منك حاجه؟؟
فين المواقف يا انوووووووبيس؟؟
في انتظار الجديد منك
و يجعله عاااامر

و عقبال ما تكتب 
خد الموقف ده
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ده واحده صديقه ليا هيا اللي حكتو
البنت دي من هواة عمل المقالب 
 حبت  في يوم تعمل في باباها مقلب متين كده

المهم

في بخور بتاع مقالب بيتباع
البخور ده لما بيتولع بيعمل صوت فرقعه جامده

البنت جابته و فهمت مامتها على المقلب

وبعدين راحت داخله على باباها ادته البخور 
و قالتله : يا بابا اتفضل البخور ده مامت واحده صاحبتي جابتو من الحج
و ريحته حلوه جدا,,, تعالى لما ابخرك بيه

الراجل قالها: لأ تعالي نولعه و نبخر بيه البيت بس بعد ما اصلي العصر
 البنت قالت : و ماله

راحت جابتله الكبريت و قالتله: خد ولعه انت
وجريت من ادامه

الراجل ولع البخور و حطه على السفره و لسه هايبتدي الصلاه
قال : الله اكبر

ولا البخور يعمل صوت الفرقعه المهوله

الراجل راح مسلم و دخل لمامت صاحبتي في المطبخ 
يقول لها ايييييييه؟؟

البخور عمل صوت فرقعه 
علشان لما اقولك انا محسود تبقي تصدقيني

( في مقوله ان البخور لما يتولع في البيت و يعمل صوت طقطقه يبقى اهل البيت محسودين
اعتقد ان ده كلام تخاريف بس الرجل صدق انه محسود)*

----------


## mohamed salama

عاجبنى اوى موضوع المواقف ده انا عندى كتييييير بس انا          نسسساى

----------


## زهرة القرنفل

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههه

هههه

هه

تعبت من الضحك

تحياتى رناواى

دمك خفيف خف الريشه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد بجد بجد موقف تحفة

انا عملتها كتير بس بالسجاير مع اقاربى اللى بيشربوا سجاير

عشان يحرموا

ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## زهرة القرنفل

صباح الفل والانوار

موقف النهارده مش ممكن

اتحداكم

اخبرتنى صديقه حبيبه ان من يريد حفظ القرآن كاملا

يصلى صلاة عباره عن اربع ركعات فى كل ركعه نقرأ الفاتحة وسوره اخرى

وهذه السوره كبيره سورة السجده

وسورة الدخان 

وسورة الاسراء

واخيرا سورة الرحمن

المهم نويت انا واختى نقيم هذه الصلاه

يمكن ربنا يهدينا

قبل الفجر بساعة

اتوضينا

وكنت انا الامام

ووضعنا المصحف امامنا حتى اقرأمنه لانى مش حافظه كل السور ديه

اتفقنا انا وهى

كل واحده تقلب الصفحه مره

جهل بعيد عنكم

بدأنا الصلاه وفى اول ركعه قلبت انا الصفحات

وعندما اتوقف عن القراءه واحب انها تقلب الصفحه (لان الصفحه خلصت) الاقيها

تسيبنى بارده انا اقلب الصفحه

المهم الشيطان شاطر وانا زهقت منها

وقلت فى بالى <<< انا عارفه انها انانيه وعايزه تصلى الصلاه كلها من غير ما تتحرك

عشان تحفظ القرآن كله لوحدها

حتى اصبحنا فى الركعه الثالثه

وهنا كبرت فى دماغى وتوقفت عن التلاوه وانتظرت حتى تقلب هى الصفحه

استنيت

استنيت

مفيش فايده

هنا 

خبطتها بكوعى

وانا اقول لها 

بصوت منخفض

وانا عاوجه بقى زى فؤاد المهندس

اقلبى

قال يعنى ربنا مش هياخد باله

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نحن نضحك على الموقف حتى الان

يارب يعجبكم

واكون ضيفه خفيفه على الموضوع

----------


## وائل العبادى

انا مرة فى الامتحان كان جالس 
على يمينى واحد احول
واحنا فى نص الامتحان 
قاعد يشاورلى السوال الثالث
السؤال الثالث و نا مليته السؤال بعد معانا 
من المراقبه وكان سؤال طويل وبعد ما خلصت
قال مش انت اللى ورالك
الصراحه انا اتنرفذت
وبعد عشرة دقائق قاعد يشاور يطلع ربع ساعه
انا افتقرت بيشاور اللى وراى قال يبنى انت 
وانا ابصله واضحك

----------


## runaway_heart

> صباح الفل والانوار
> 
> موقف النهارده مش ممكن
> 
> اتحداكم
> 
> اخبرتنى صديقه حبيبه ان من يريد حفظ القرآن كاملا
> 
> يصلى صلاة عباره عن اربع ركعات فى كل ركعه نقرأ الفاتحة وسوره اخرى
> ...



*هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها  هاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها 

بجد بجد موقف زي العسل
انتي مشكله يازهره
ميرسي ياقمر على 
الموقف الجاااااااااااااامد موت*

----------


## runaway_heart

*افتكرت موقف حصل معايا بس كنت صغيره
كان عمري حوالي 3سنين كده

كنت نازله مع بابا موش فاكره كنا رايحين فين المهم 
بابا افتكر حاجه كان عايز يطلبها من حارس العماره
فقال يعدي عليه يكلمه و بعدين نروح المشوار بتاعنا
جميل؟؟

روحنا للحارس وللضروره أعزائي اللي هايقرأو  الموقف كان حتما ولابد تعرفو ان الراجل كان جالس في امان الله 

المهم بابا بيكلمه و انا متنحاله 
ليييييييييييه؟؟
شفت ذبابه صغيره سارحه على جلبيته -كنت فاكراها صرصار على فكره-
و هاموت عايزه اموتها 
و الذبابه تستفزني وتمشي و تتنطط من هنا لهنا 
و انا هاموت 
و اجيلها من هنا
و من هنا
و فضلت متبعاها لحد ما ثبتت خيبها الله 
على قفا الراجل

رحت بمنتهى البساله خالعه الحذاء و
طااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ
على قفاه
الراجل ذهل طبعا هو و بابا 
و قبل ما حد يسألني في ايه
قلت لهم بمنتهى البراءه اللي خلقها ربنا 
كونت بموت الصرصار يا عم سعد*

----------


## nonooooo

انا لسة عضوة جديدة بس عاجبنى الموضوع جدا
واحب اقولكم على موقف كوميدى ورومانسى فى نفس الوقت
انا كنت معجبة بشاب كويس جدا وهو زميلى ولانى بنت لايمكن اقوله انى معجبة بيه ابدا 
الغريب بقة انه كمان كان معجب بيا بس كل واحد فينا ميعرفش ان الاولانى معجب بالتانى وخصوصا تصرفاتنا
انا مثلا كنت دايما مش باكلمه  .........(قال يعنى تقل)
وهو دايما محسسنى بعدم الاهتمام وبيعاكس بنات قدامى.......(مستنى انى اغير واكلمه)
لحد لما رحنا كلنا مع بعض رحلة تبع الجامعة الى الاسكندرية
ورحنا الشط وبدأ البيه فى معاكسة البنات قدامى
وانا النار مولعة فقررت انى افقعه عين تجيبه الارض
وهو بيعاكس رحت انا قلت:ياقادر يامقطع السمكة وديلها
والله ياجماعة مفيش 3 ثوانى وجه خطيب بنت هو بيعاكسها
وللاسف كان صعيدى اوى ورنه حته علقة وورمله وشه
ولانى بحبه جريت عليه 
وكانت العلقة ديه هى سبب صراحة كل واحد فينا بمشاعره 
ولما جه يخطبنى قررت ان يوم العلقة ده يكون يوم خطوبتنا
ومن ساعتها بنحتفل بيوم العلقة

----------


## runaway_heart

> انا لسة عضوة جديدة بس عاجبنى الموضوع جدا
> واحب اقولكم على موقف كوميدى ورومانسى فى نفس الوقت
> انا كنت معجبة بشاب كويس جدا وهو زميلى ولانى بنت لايمكن اقوله انى معجبة بيه ابدا 
> الغريب بقة انه كمان كان معجب بيا بس كل واحد فينا ميعرفش ان الاولانى معجب بالتانى وخصوصا تصرفاتنا
> انا مثلا كنت دايما مش باكلمه  .........(قال يعنى تقل)
> وهو دايما محسسنى بعدم الاهتمام وبيعاكس بنات قدامى.......(مستنى انى اغير واكلمه)
> لحد لما رحنا كلنا مع بعض رحلة تبع الجامعة الى الاسكندرية
> ورحنا الشط وبدأ البيه فى معاكسة البنات قدامى
> وانا النار مولعة فقررت انى افقعه عين تجيبه الارض
> ...




*هاهاهاهاهاهاها
الحقيقه هو موقف جميل اوي و اجمل مافيه انكم الحمدلله اتجمعتو
ربنا يكمل لكم على خير
بس اهم حاجه يكون خطيبك بطل معاكسه يانونو
ميرسي يا قمر على الموقف العسول ده*

----------


## nonooooo

على فكرة هو بطل المعاكسة 
الحمد لله
بس بينى وبينك بابقى هاموت من الشك لما بينزل لوحده
وشكرا على ردك عليا

----------


## mr.sayd2003

انا هادخل في الحوار على طول المهم

خرجت في يوم كنت مدايق وزهقان ويا ريت ما خرجت من البيت للبست واتشيكت
قلت اتمشى وافك عن حالي شويه المهم مشيت كتير فقلت لنفسي اقعد ارتاح شويه
لقيت رصيف قريب مني فجلست عليه صرحان وهوب حدث الموقف بنوته لذيذه اموره شقيه جالسه بالسياره لوحدها وقاعده تبصلي المهم انا قلت يا واد يا عمده روح وشوف الموزه وما تزعلهاش قربت منها وقلت ايه يا واد ايه يا جميل مش محتاجه حد يسليكي تدندشي معاه لقتها بتنادي وتقول يا حمو يا حمو قالتلها تنادي حمو ابو حمو مفيش حد هيرحمك مني برجع للوراء بظهري وجدت هواء ساخن جاي من فوق بلف وببص لقيت خير اللهم اجعله خير مش شايف حاجه حد يولع النور مش هاقول ليكم على اللي حصل........ انا رجعت البيت بالشورت والفلنه حمو يشكر قوي كانت خروجه ممتعه

----------


## runaway_heart

> انا هادخل في الحوار على طول المهم
> 
> خرجت في يوم كنت مدايق وزهقان ويا ريت ما خرجت من البيت للبست واتشيكت
> قلت اتمشى وافك عن حالي شويه المهم مشيت كتير فقلت لنفسي اقعد ارتاح شويه
> لقيت رصيف قريب مني فجلست عليه صرحان وهوب حدث الموقف بنوته لذيذه اموره شقيه جالسه بالسياره لوحدها وقاعده تبصلي المهم انا قلت يا واد يا عمده روح وشوف الموزه وما تزعلهاش قربت منها وقلت ايه يا واد ايه يا جميل مش محتاجه حد يسليكي تدندشي معاه لقتها بتنادي وتقول يا حمو يا حمو قالتلها تنادي حمو ابو حمو مفيش حد هيرحمك مني برجع للوراء بظهري وجدت هواء ساخن جاي من فوق بلف وببص لقيت خير اللهم اجعله خير مش شايف حاجه حد يولع النور مش هاقول ليكم على اللي حصل........ انا رجعت البيت بالشورت والفلنه حمو يشكر قوي كانت خروجه ممتعه



*هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها  هاهاهاهاها
والله برافو عليه حمو
عشان تحرم معاكسه
بس موقف لذيذ
ميرسي يا مستر سيد*

----------


## احمد التوماسكى

السلام عليكم ورحمه لله وبركاته

انا بقى حصل لى حتة موقف


كنت ى الصيف ونزلت البحر ونلعب كرة فى البحر

الكرة دخلت لجوة شوية فانا دخلت اجبة عادية يعنى

فبحط رجلى على الارض لقيت الرمل بيمشى فى سحب وانا واقف المهم

انى فى واحد معرفهوش واقف قدامى وانا بغرق

بيقول لى:

الكرة دى بتتاعتك يا كابتن

 الوقت دة انا مكنتش فضيلة

كنت بقاوم

----------


## runaway_heart

> السلام عليكم ورحمه لله وبركاته
> 
> انا بقى حصل لى حتة موقف
> 
> 
> كنت ى الصيف ونزلت البحر ونلعب كرة فى البحر
> 
> الكرة دخلت لجوة شوية فانا دخلت اجبة عادية يعنى
> 
> ...


*هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
يعني ربنا بعتلك حد ينقذك من الغرق بتقاوم بردو؟
بس موقف تحفه 
المهم طمننا 
جبت الكوره ولا الفقيده غرقت؟؟
ميرسي على الموقف العسل ده*

----------


## حمادو

انا الموقف اللى حصل لي دا كان من زمان قوي من حوالي مثلا 20 سنة.
كنت انا واخويا في الاسكندرية في زيارة لخالتي وكنا على شاطئ جليم ومنه شفنا القلعة. قلنا القلعة من جليم تعمل حوالي نص ساعة مشي نروح علطول نشوفها ونرجع بعد كده. المهم مشينا من غير ما نقول لحد. ماشين حفاة وتقريبا عرايا مافيش على جسمنا غير شورت البحر. هو ماكنش شورت هيا كانت هدوم داخلية بس ملونة  
المهم بعد 3 ساعات مشي برضه ماوصلناش للقلعة... وكل شوية نقول دا لسه نص ساعة ونوصل.....وفضلنا بمنطرنا دا حفاة عراه ماشيين اكتر من 6 ساعات من الساعة 12 الظهر لغاية المغرب.. بس علي مين. الحمد لله رحنا القلعة وشفناها بس طبعا بعد ما رجلينا اتكسرت.
جات بعد كده بأه المشكلة التانية اننا اولا مافيش معانا فلوس ومش عارفين خالتي ساكنة فين وكمان جعانين جدا والناس بتتفرج علينا واحنا عراة كده في الشارع.
انا طبعا شكلي كان متشرد وانا صغير قمت قلت لاخويا ان انا هاتسول واخد سندوتش ونص جني علشان خاطر المواصلات. وفعلا الحمد لله تسولت الفلوس وكمان كوزين درة اكلنا ونسينا اصلا احنا في الاسكندرية ليه.  بعد كده بأه كان موضوع اننا لازم طبعا نركب ونروح لخالتي. احنا عارفين انها ساكنة عند الكوبري. بس كوبري ايه مش عارفين  .. كوبري الدبان او كوبري السحالي. واحد الله يكرمه قال كوبري الناموس قلنا له ايوه هو دا.
ركبنا الميكروباص وتتفرجي بأه على منظر طفلين بهدومهم الداخلية بس ومعاهم كوز درة والناس واقفة تتفرج علينا كأننا حشرات. الحمد لله نزلنا الكوبري وبدأنا ندور على حد يعرف خالتي زينب. تخيلي بأه ماشيين حفاة عراة بنسأل على حد يعرف خالتي زينب ساكنة فين.
فيييييييييييييين فضلنا ماشيين في منطقة كوبري الناموس دي لغاية تقريبا الساعة 12 بالليل كنا نشفنا من البرد ومن التعب لغاية ما واحد قال لنا انا اعرف واحدة اسمها زينب اصلها من المنصورة. وودانا هناك ورحنا لقينا خالتي نايمة في سباااااااات عمييييييييق هيا والادها ولما شافونا كانوا متخيلين اننا جايين لهم من المنصورة بس لما قلنا لهم اننا كنا معاهم الصبح طبعا نزلت فينا ضرب واكلنا علقة محترمة.... مش مشكلة دا كله المهم اننا اخيرا الحمد لله اتكسينا ولبسنا شباااااااااااااشب في رجلينا اللى اتكسرت. ومن يومها وانا دايما لابس شورت بحر طويل حقيقي حتي لو كانت درجة الحرارة سالب 30

----------


## runaway_heart

> انا الموقف اللى حصل لي دا كان من زمان قوي من حوالي مثلا 20 سنة.
> كنت انا واخويا في الاسكندرية في زيارة لخالتي وكنا على شاطئ جليم ومنه شفنا القلعة. قلنا القلعة من جليم تعمل حوالي نص ساعة مشي نروح علطول نشوفها ونرجع بعد كده. المهم مشينا من غير ما نقول لحد. ماشين حفاة وتقريبا عرايا مافيش على جسمنا غير شورت البحر. هو ماكنش شورت هيا كانت هدوم داخلية بس ملونة  
> المهم بعد 3 ساعات مشي برضه ماوصلناش للقلعة... وكل شوية نقول دا لسه نص ساعة ونوصل.....وفضلنا بمنطرنا دا حفاة عراه ماشيين اكتر من 6 ساعات من الساعة 12 الظهر لغاية المغرب.. بس علي مين. الحمد لله رحنا القلعة وشفناها بس طبعا بعد ما رجلينا اتكسرت.
> جات بعد كده بأه المشكلة التانية اننا اولا مافيش معانا فلوس ومش عارفين خالتي ساكنة فين وكمان جعانين جدا والناس بتتفرج علينا واحنا عراة كده في الشارع.
> انا طبعا شكلي كان متشرد وانا صغير قمت قلت لاخويا ان انا هاتسول واخد سندوتش ونص جني علشان خاطر المواصلات. وفعلا الحمد لله تسولت الفلوس وكمان كوزين درة اكلنا ونسينا اصلا احنا في الاسكندرية ليه.  بعد كده بأه كان موضوع اننا لازم طبعا نركب ونروح لخالتي. احنا عارفين انها ساكنة عند الكوبري. بس كوبري ايه مش عارفين  .. كوبري الدبان او كوبري السحالي. واحد الله يكرمه قال كوبري الناموس قلنا له ايوه هو دا.
> ركبنا الميكروباص وتتفرجي بأه على منظر طفلين بهدومهم الداخلية بس ومعاهم كوز درة والناس واقفة تتفرج علينا كأننا حشرات. الحمد لله نزلنا الكوبري وبدأنا ندور على حد يعرف خالتي زينب. تخيلي بأه ماشيين حفاة عراة بنسأل على حد يعرف خالتي زينب ساكنة فين.
> فيييييييييييييين فضلنا ماشيين في منطقة كوبري الناموس دي لغاية تقريبا الساعة 12 بالليل كنا نشفنا من البرد ومن التعب لغاية ما واحد قال لنا انا اعرف واحدة اسمها زينب اصلها من المنصورة. وودانا هناك ورحنا لقينا خالتي نايمة في سباااااااات عمييييييييق هيا والادها ولما شافونا كانوا متخيلين اننا جايين لهم من المنصورة بس لما قلنا لهم اننا كنا معاهم الصبح طبعا نزلت فينا ضرب واكلنا علقة محترمة.... مش مشكلة دا كله المهم اننا اخيرا الحمد لله اتكسينا ولبسنا شباااااااااااااشب في رجلينا اللى اتكسرت. ومن يومها وانا دايما لابس شورت بحر طويل حقيقي حتي لو كانت درجة الحرارة سالب 30




*موقف زي العسل
حفاه عراه و كمان متسولين
و كوبري السحالي
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها  هاهاهاهاها
ميرسي على الموقف الجميل ده يا حمادو*

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

هاى يا جماعه
ايه اخباركوا
والله القصص تجنن
انا بقعد اضحك بطريقه فظيعه
وهى فكره تحفه اصلا

المهم
الموقف بقى

كنت خارجه انا واصحابى اخر يوم ف الامتحانات وكنا رايحين سيتى ستارز
وبعدين
المشكله انى مش بعرف الطرق خااااااالص
مع انى مش صغيره يعنى
بس تعود
المهم
خرجنا وفى وسط الخروجه قرروا يدخلوا سينما هناك
وانا بابا مش بيرضى انى ادخل سينما من غيره 
المهم
قررت اروح
وبعدين اتمشيت شويه مع نص اصحابى على امل اننا نروح سيتى سنتر
قعدنا نمشى مش عرفنا نوصل للباب ........هبل بقى
وبعد كده قررنا نروح دار المشاه
وقفنا تاكسى وودانا
وهناك قال لنا تحبوا تنزلوا هنا ولا ادام شويه
واحده صاحبتى اللى هو راحته قبل كده اتفزلكت وقالت له بكل شجاعه لا هو هنا كده
ونزلنا
ومشينا كام خطوه
قلنا نسأل حد
سالنا عسكرى قال لنا قدام شويه كده
قدام شويه بتاعته دى عينيكوا ماتشوف الا النووووووور
فضلنا ماشيين كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير
حوالى نص ساعه او ساعه الا ربع مثلا على امل قدام شويه
وف الاخر ما وصلناش برضه
قلنا نروح
اصحابى ركبوا مينى باص وانا واختى فضلنا واقفين
انا اولا مش عارفه انا فين اصلا
ففضلنا واقفين كتييييييير
وبعدها
سالت واحد فيه الخير هو من هنا ممكن اركب لطريق بيتنا
قال لى لا ده الناحيه التانيه
يعنى كل الوقفه دى ع الفاضى 
المهم
رحت الناحيه التانيه ووقفت كتير جدا
ساعه تقريبا
ومش لاقيه حاجه
على اساس انى بعيده جدا ومش عارفه انا فين اصلا
فحاولت اوقف تاكسى محدش راضى
فييييييين
واحد رضى فقلت له ع المكان
وبعد دقيقه واحده لاقيت نفسي جمب الجامعه بتاعتى
قعدت اضحك طبعا انى جمب الجامعه ومش عارفهش

----------


## runaway_heart

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
متيمه انتي مشكله
والله فكرتيني بنفسي اول ما جيت على مصر
ماكنتش اعرف غير بيتنا و طريق البحر(اصلي انا من اسكندريه)
ولو ركبت تاكسي و مسي بيا بعيد عن البحر يبقى انا كده اتخطفت
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها  هاهاهاهاهاهاها

----------


## حمادو

انا ليا موقف من المواقف اللى عمري ما انساها في حياتي بصراحة
انا اصلا من المنصورة. في مرة كنت رايح القاهرة وفي الفترة دي كان فيه مشاكل بين مصر واسرائيل. المهم انا ركبت الاتوبيس عادي خالص ولما نزلت في القللي في القاهرة لقيت الناس بتجري وماسكين علم مصر وبيهتفوا باسم مصر
انا قلت بس. اسرائيل هاجمت مصر في الفترة اللى انا فيها في الميكروباص....انا بأه نازل من الاتوبيس مبهور بمنظر الشباب المفرح اللى بيجري كله في اتجاه واحد واعلام مصر ماليه الاماكن كلها والشباب بتهتف وكده...حاجة تفرح القلب يعني.
انا اخدتني الحماسة طبعا ولقيت نفسي نسيت نازل القاهرة ليه والدموع نزلت من عيني وانا باهتف باسم مصر وباجري مع الناس اللى بتجري واخدت علم مصر وجريت بيه والراجل اللى كان بيوزع الاعلام طلع يجري ورايا لانه كان عايز تمنه.... شوية الاقي عربيات معلقة علم مصر وبتهتف باسم مصر.... وشوية وبعد ما رجلي اتكسرت من الجري كنت في مدينة نصر عند الاستاد كده وشفت بأه مدرعات وعربيات امن مركزي ماشية في اتجاه واحد انا قلت بس فيه تعبئة عامة. خصوصا ان منطقة مدينة نصر مليانة ثكنات عسكرية..
واجري وعيطت من الحماس والتأثر وكان معايا شنطة رميتها وكان جوايا احساس واحد وهو ان انا فرحان جدا انى هاموت شهيد بأه في سبيل الوطن.... بعد حوالى 3 ساعات هتافات وجري سمعت واحد جنبي بيقول والله هانبهدلهم. قلت له طبعا يا عم ان شاء الله دا احنا رجالة ومش اقل من بتوع 73 في حاجة... قال لي 73؟؟؟ ماشي ماشي المهم ان احنا هانقطعهم.
قلت له اه طبعا انت متخيل ان هم هايبدأوا الضرب واحنا نسيبهم؟؟؟ بص لي تاني وقال لي ضرب؟ اوك اوك وقام رد عليا وقال لي بس عايزين على الاقل نغلبهم 3 واحد
.................................................. .............
..................................................  ............
..................................................  ............

انا لقيت نفسي وقفت.. وبصيت له وبرقت... وانا لما بابرق بابقي عامل زي العبيط. وقلت له ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ قال لي اه هانغلبهم 3 واحد على الاقل. هم غلبونا في ارضهم بس هانجيبهم الارض في ارضنا.
انا قلت له مين دول؟ قال لي تونس.............. لقيت نفسي واقف وحاسس انى مبلوووووووووووووووووووول ومش عارف ارد على الناس دي واقول ايه خاصة لما عرفت ان دا كله كان علشان ماتش كورة..
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه على الاحباط اللى مسكني وقتها ولقيت نفسي بعدها انفجرت من الضحك لدرجة انى فعلا ماكنتش قادر اقف على رجلي من الضحك.
انا اصلا ماليش في الكورة خالص ولا اعرف عنها اي شئ اكتر من انها كروية بس ماكنتش متخيل ان العاصمة المصرية مايجمعهاش غير الكورة. وتكون بالحماس الرهيب دا لدرجة ان واحد من خارج العاصمة ظن انها تعبئة عامة واننا داخلين حرب...طبعا بصيت للناس وقلت اه يا مصر يا ام الدنيا ياما فيكي بنتعلم.

----------


## runaway_heart

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها  هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها  هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
والله موقف زي العسل يا حمادو
بجد يا ريتني كنت معاهم 
هاهاهاهاهاها
بس والله ماشاء الله عليك ياريت كل الشباب زي كده في حبهم للبلد
ميرسي على الموقف الجميل ده
وعايزين مواقف احلى

----------


## thereallove

بصوا بقي بس مفيش حد يضحك عليا او يزعل مني من الموقف ده 

اولا موضوع لذيذ جدااااااااااا وانا غلطان اني مدخلتوش من البدايه

المهم احكي بقي من 3 سنين كونت بحضر محاضره مع زمايلي 

انتوا عارفيني ايه؟

شاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااطر طبعا وبحضر المحاضرات  

المهم الدكتور عمال يشرح وانا عمااااااااااااااال اتكلم مع زمايلي 

الدكتور يشرح وانا اتكلم  المهم الدكتور  شافني

الطالب اللي بيتكلم هناااااااااك يقوم يقف 

وانا منفض 

بقول اللي بيتكلم هناك يقف 

الحيوان اللي كانت بيتكلم هناك يقف 

طيب هتقوم تقف ولا ابعت الفراش يجيبك لحد عندي 

انا لقيت الموضوع هيوصل لكده بقي قومت غامز زميلي اللي جامبي وقولتله متقوم يا 

هو هيفضل يسترجاك تقوم ولا ايه ولا عاوز الفراش ييجي يطلعك ليه

المعلم سمع كده وقام واقف والدكتور عنيكوا متشوف الا النوووووووووووور غسله

----------


## runaway_heart

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
والله انت شرير يا احمد افندي
ايه يابني ده؟
بس موقف حلو
ياللا كمان واحد

مظلوم فينك؟؟
مفتقدينك والله جدا

----------


## Tarzan

سلام عليكم ... ازيكم جميعا يا رب تكونوا بخير 

دى تانى مشاركة ليا فى موضوع المواقف الشقية و الطريفة ..

المهم ان الموقف اللى هاحكيه حصل لنا فى الصيف و كنا فى اسكندرية انا و اصحابى

و كنا ماشيين كدا على الكورنيش بالتحديد بعد منطقة العصافرة بشوية .. 

و شوفنا كدا على مدد الشوف كوبرى ستانلى و طقت فى دماغنا اننا نجرى لحد هناك 

نفك جسمنا و نرحرح عضلاتنا .. و اهى رياضة برضه نجرى لحد هناك 

و قد كان ... هاتك يا جرى لحد هناك .. لكن عدت ساعة .. و ساعتين و اكتر و احنا مش 

واخدين بالنا ان الكورنيش بيلف و ان الطريق مش مستقيم .. و قاعدين نجرى دا كله و لا 

كوبرى ستانلى بييجى و لا احنا عايزين نبطل جرى ...

و تعبنا فعلا .. تعبنا جدا جدا .. و كنا اربعة و كملت انا و واحد كمان السكة و سبقنا عن 

الاتنين اللى كانوا معانا .. و فى وسط جرينا قلت لكريم صاحبى اللى كان بيجرى معايا 

تعالى نسأل الراجل بتاع الامن على النفق اللى بيعدى بين ضفتين الكورنيش فاضل قد 

ايه على البتاع ده .. 

و قد كان .. رحنا للراج و رحت انا و سألته و انا بنهج و مش قادر اخد نفسى فعلا :

احنا فين دلوقتى ..؟!!!  :Helpsmilie2:  

الاقى الراجل يقوللى : احنـــا فى اسكندرية ..!!!!  :Omg:   :Omg:   :Omg:  

و احنا سمعنا الكلمة من الراجل و وقعنا على الارض من الضحك ...  :Roll2:   :Roll2:  

و الله العظيم نسينا المشوار و التعب اللى كنا فيه من كتر الضحك .. و قلت للراجل

ايه يا عم .. انتا فاكرنا جايين من ليبيـــا .. احنا واخدينها من العصافرة و الله 

لأن الراجل جزاه الله خيرا كان قلقان علينا فعلا و قالنا يابنى ماهو اللى يشوفكم كدا لازم 

يقول انكم جايين من بلد تانية ... 

وبس .. دا كل الموقف .. لغاية دلوقتى ماتجيش سيرة اسكندرية غير لما افتكر الموقف 

ده .. و يارب يعجبكم

----------


## حمادو

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا طرزان
ههههههههههههههه
موقف بصراحة لذيذ جدا وانا اكيد مقدر تعبكم لان انا سبق وحصل لي موقف مشاشبه شوية
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Tarzan

ميرسى يا حبيبى .. و يارب يكون الموقف عجبك فعلا

بس انت تخيل لو انت مكانى كنت هاتعمل ايه ..

----------


## runaway_heart

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
موقف جميل يا طرزان
يسلمو ايديك

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

هاى يا جماعه
ازيكوا
المهم
انا هحكى الموقف على طول مش هطول يعنى

انا بدرس اعلام
وغير المحاضرات بيبقى عندنا سكشن اللى بيديهولنا بيبقى صحفى او صحفيه
المهم انه يكون حد كبير كده شويه
ومواعيد السيكشن زى ما الكل عارف بتنزل بعد الدراسه بشويه كده وبتتعلق ف ورقه ع البورد
ف انا بما انى طويله اصحابى انا اللى كنت بمليهم مواعيدهم وميعادى
وانا كنت ف سكشن لوحدى........حظوظ بقى
المهم
اول مره ماحضرتش
وتقريبا تانى مره
وتالت مره بقى رحت احضر
وطبعا كنت لوحدى
وكنت لسه ف سنه اولى
فدخلت وقعدت
وكل شويه الاقى حد يدخل 
وناس غريبه بتتصرف بطريقه اغرب
والصحفيه دى بتتكلم ف كلام غريب كده اول مره اسمعه
قعدت شويه كتير متنحه كده ومش مدركه اى حاجه
وبعدها قلت طيب ما اسال اللى جنبى اى حاجه
قلت لها مش دى د. فلانه
قالت لى اه
قلت لها مش دى سنه اولى اعلام
قعدت تضحك طبعا
وقالت لى لالالالالالالا دى سنه تانيه
انتى غلطتى
وانا طبعا اتحرجت جداااااااا
وكنت هموت م الضحك على نفسي
رحت قايمه كده براحه وخرجت
تخيلوا بقى اما جيت احكى الموقف ده لاصحابى ع الضحك الللى سمعته

----------


## runaway_heart

هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاه
كسفه 
ميرسي على الموقف الجميل ده
يا متيمه

----------


## m_mado_m

والله يا جماعه انتو دمكو خفيف جدا بس تستغربوا لو قلتلكم انا حياتي كلها مواقف مضحكه بس مش معايا بشوفها بتحصل قدامي مع غيري بس مافيش موقف حاضرني دلوقتي المهم تقبلوني صديق جديد ليكم انا برا مصر دلوقتي في اول شهر 3 هاجي مصر ويا ريت ترحبوا بيا : ]ودا رقمي في مصر 0107888741

----------


## MASOR

ما شاء الله المواقف كلها ظريفة و تموت من الضحك

----------


## kind_soul

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 

الصراحه كل مواقفكم تجنن بصراحه روعه وتهلك من الضحك .... انا بقه هقول لكم موقف حصلنا بس الاول هقول حاجه صغيره وبعدين احكي الموقف بابا كان عصبي اوي كان اخر ما يزهق مننا معندوش غير الخرزانه قرفناه في عيشته اوي المهم كنت انا واخواتي في ابتدائي كنا عايزين نكوي هدوم المدرسه ماما مش رضيت ف رحنا في الخباسه وكل واحد خبى حاجه في هدومه اللي خبى المكوى واللي خبى الهدوم واللي خبى الفيشه وكده يعني ..... المهم ماما بتتفرج على التليفزيون قعدنا جوه في الاوضه بتاعتنا المهم انا قعده بتفرج على اختي وهي بتكوي راحت وهي بترفع المكوى دخلت في عيني رحت مصوته طبعا وهي خافت مسكينه قعدت تتحايل عليا عشان مش اقول لماما المهم خرجت وقلت لماما اني ان الخشبه دخلت في عيني طبعا من شدة السخونيه النني اختفى ماما لما شافت قالت لي لا ده مش من الخشبه جريت على الاوضه شافت آثار الجريمه ومقدرتش انكر طبعا بابا جه واول حاجه عملها رقع اختي يا عيني حتة علقه وبعدين وداني المستشفى ... وحطولي عليها شاش لمدة 3 ايام ودلوقتي الحمد لله بشوف بس اللي صعبت عليا اوي اختي خدت علقه سخنه يا عيني واللي يغيظ بقه اننا بردوا مش بطلنا مغمرات

----------


## runaway_heart

> والله يا جماعه انتو دمكو خفيف جدا بس تستغربوا لو قلتلكم انا حياتي كلها مواقف مضحكه بس مش معايا بشوفها بتحصل قدامي مع غيري بس مافيش موقف حاضرني دلوقتي المهم تقبلوني صديق جديد ليكم انا برا مصر دلوقتي في اول شهر 3 هاجي مصر ويا ريت ترحبوا بيا : ]ودا رقمي في مصر 0107888741



اهلا وسهلا بيك صديق واخ عزيز
وترجع مصر انشاء الله بالسلامه
وتحكيلنا عن مواقفك

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مواقف زي العسل

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

طبعا بقالكم كثير ما قرتوش موقف من مواقفي 

خدوا الموقف ده 

الموقف ده بقا كنت هاخد فيه لقب المرحوم 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كنا بنعمل مسرحية للاطفال صغيره مدتها ربع ساعه وكانت بتكلم على اداب الطعام 

انا طالع بدور واحد اسمه متكعبل 

فى جزء من المشهد متكعبل ده بياكل بسرعه وكثير لحد ما يظور (اي يتحشر الاكل فى فمه) (تمثيل يعني )

المهم انا بقا جيت عند الحته اللى هظور فيها دى والموقف قلب معايا بجد والاكل اتحشر فى فمي ومش قادر اتنفس وانا على المسرح

المشكله ان اللى معايا فى المشهد ظن انى اتفن التمثيل وعايش الدووووور ومنتدمج بقاااااااااااااا

يا ابنى اضرب ولا هات مايه ولا اعمل اي حاجه مافيش 

وكنت هروح فطيييييييييييييييييييييس 

لكن الحمد لله ربنا ستر 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## kind_soul

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مسكين حلوه حكاية فطيس ديه حلو اوي الموقف بجد

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مسكين حلوه حكاية فطيس ديه حلو اوي الموقف بجد


شكرا على المرور والابتسامه الجميله 

--------------------------------------
موقف حصل معايا فى احدى الحضانات 

كنت بلعب مع الاولاد وعاملهم مسابقات واسأله 

فبقولهم مين شاطر يقولى اسم الحشره اللى بتعملنا العسل 

فولد رفع ايده قالى انا يا استاذ 

قولتله قول يا حبيبي قالى الاسددددددددد

قولتله لا يا حبيبي مش الاسد 

قالى لا والله الاسد 

يا ابنى مش الاسد 

فبكي وقالى والله الاسد 

يا حبيبي مش الاسد 

فزاد البكاء وقالى بابا جابلنا عسل نحل الاسد امبارح 

فنقلبت على ظهرى من الضحك وبدأت افهمه الامر

----------


## مظلوووم

> مظلوم فينك؟؟
> مفتقدينك والله جدا


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى يا ران اواى
وان شاء الله جايلكم تانى وبمواقف حلوه
البشمهندس علاء فوزى
واحشنى والله ووحشانا مواقفك الجاااامده
وخاصه مع اللى بالى بالك ابو الجلاجل 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مواقف جامده يا جماعه بجد تسلم ايديكم
ويجعلوا عااااااامر بيكم يا حلوين
انوووووووووبيس

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يخليكى يا ران اواى
> وان شاء الله جايلكم تانى وبمواقف حلوه
> البشمهندس علاء فوزى
> واحشنى والله ووحشانا مواقفك الجاااامده
> وخاصه مع اللى بالى بالك ابو الجلاجل 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مواقف جامده يا جماعه بجد تسلم ايديكم
> ويجعلوا عااااااامر بيكم يا حلوين
> انوووووووووبيس


حبيبي والله وحشني جدا جدا 

فينك من زمان يا عم محمد ولا انت عارف اننا بنحب فتقلان علينا

----------


## kind_soul

موقف يضحك فعلا بجد .. بصراحه كلكم زي العسل .. مواقفك جميله يا علاء الدين بجد ما شاء الله عليك بتموتني من الضحك.. ربنا يحفظكم ويوفقكم يا جماعه

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

> موقف يضحك فعلا بجد .. بصراحه كلكم زي العسل .. مواقفك جميله يا علاء الدين بجد ما شاء الله عليك بتموتني من الضحك.. ربنا يحفظكم ويوفقكم يا جماعه


ربنا يكرمك يا رب 

بس فين المواقف عايزين مواقف جامده يا شباب

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

طبعا انتم عارفين انى عضو فى فرقه افراح اسلاميه ايام ما كنت فى مصر 

الموقف ده كنا فى الفرقه بعمل مشهد بطلع بدور واحد عايز يغني عافيه  :Ranting2:  

لابس هدوم غريبه شويه وبعد كده بقول منولوج اسمه الناس كلها تعرفني 

المهم احنا كنا فى بحري فى الاسكندريه 

انا طلعت بغتت على واحد من الفرقه راح قايل للناس فى المايك مين ده يا جماعه 

هو جي يبوظ الفرج ولا ايه هو يا دوب خلص الكلمه 

راح واحد جته  ::hop::   من اصحاب الفرح صوته خرم وداني وهو بيقوله هو مش تبعكم 

صاحبي قاله لا 

بس انا اتشلت هيلا بيلا وعينكم ما تشوف الا النور 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

لسه مش ده الموقف لانى متعود على كده 

المهم نقذني من حته اديهم واحد اضخم من الاولاني قالى فيه يا عم 

قولتله انا عايز اغني زيهم هما احسن مني في ايه 

قالى ما ينفعش تغني هنا قولتله ليه فرح سري انا عايز اغني 

قالى عافيه قولتله اه عاااااااااااافيه ههههههههههههههه ومش عارف القلب الجامد ده جالى منين 

المهم صاحبنا  ::  راح مكمل عليا ضرب وقالى حلال عليك اللى يعملوه فيك 

ولما حسيت انى هفقد الوعي من الضرب  ::   ::  طلعت جري اخذت الميك وبدات اغني والفرقه ترد عليه 

عرفوا بقا انى تبع الفرقه وصاحبنا جالى بعد الفرح اعتذرلى وقالى بس انت اللى استفزتني 

بس تعيش وتاخد غيرها

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اللى بعدو

----------


## amak_77

ههههههههههههههههههههههههها
حلوة نواقفك يا علاء باشا 
تيجي بالسلامة ان شاء الله
و بالذات موضوع متكعبل ده 
فكرتني باحمد بدير في مسرحية ريا و سكينة
ولا العلقة الي انت اكلتها دي ميه ميه
و مواقفكم كلها جامدة جدا 
يالا عايزين تاني

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

تسلم يا اماك 

والله انا كان بيحصل معايا مواقف صعبه قوي بسبب المنولوج ده 

ههههههههههههههههه

لدرجه انه فى مره كان فى فرح فى نادى الاطباء قدام جمام السباحه 

الفرقه شالوني هيله بيلا ورموني فى حمام السباحه بهدومي زي منا 

هههههههههههههههههههه

وعلشان خاطر عيونك هقولكم الموقف ده 

الاجازه اللى فاتت لما كنت فى مصر كنت بهدي النفوس بين الناس كلها 

طبعا علشان طيب وف حالى ومش بحب كثر كلام 

فى يوم كنت رايح مشوار وركبت ميكروباص سوزكي 7 راكب ده عارفينه 

هو عباره عن علبه صغيره فيها كرسي للسائق وكرسي بجواره وكرسين خلف منه كل كرسي يسع لثلاث ركاب 

المهم فى واحد وزوجته ومعاهم بنتين صغيرين وحده منهم عمرها 7 سنين والثانيه اصغر منها بسنتين تقريبا راكبوا معانا

الست وبنتها الكبيره ركبوا فى الكرسي اللى ورايا والراجل والبنت الصغيره ركبوا جنبي والبنت الصغيره كانت جلسه بيني وبين ابوها 

البنت الكبيره ضربت الصغيره على قفاها فبصتلها فقالت لى اصلها اختى 

قولت للصغيره هى علشان اختك الكبيره تضربك على قفاكي كده ,,راحت الصغيره قامت ضربت الكبيره 

قولت للكبيره : هوباااااااا وعملالى فيها الكبيره وتضربك كده قدام الناس أمال فين احترام الكبير فقامت وضربت الصغيره مره اخرى 

قولت للصغيره لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله هو علشان انت ضعيفه وما تقدريش تضربيها تعمل فيكي كده قالتلى لا انا قويه حتى شوف وراحت ضربه الكبيره 

قلت للكبيره لا انت باين عليكي ماعندكيش شخصيه خالص نزلنى يا اسطى على جنب

ونزلت علشان كنت وصلت المشوار بتاعي وبصراحه كنت خايف ليقلبوا عليه انا 

والاب والام بيتفرجوا ونازلين ضحك 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وطبعا انا كالعاده كنت قاصد خير انى اهدي النفوس بس 

هههههههههههههههههههه

تقبلوا تحيتي

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أخي العزيز...محمد..

فكرة رائعة جداً...و كلكم مواقفكم جميلة و الله...
افتكرت موقف مر بي من حوالي سنتين...كانت حصلت عندنا ظروف طارئة و كان لازم حد يسافر بورسعيد...و ماكنش في غيري...انا ضد سفر المرأة لوحدها...بس كانت ضرورة قصوى...المهم سافرت...
و أنا مسافرة و طالعة الأتوبيس لاحظت إن السلالم رأسية أكتر من اللازم بحيث إنك لو ماتسندتش على حاجة و انت طالع ممكن تقع...المهم...قلت لنفسي أو بمعنى أصح حاجة جوايا قالتلي على فكرة و انتي نازلة ح تقعي من الأتوبيس ف خلي بالك...و كتبت في ورقة و قلم دايماً معايا إنه و أنا نازلة ح اقع ف لازم آخد بالي...
الرحلة كانت لطيفة جداً نمت و أكلت و عدت بسلاسة...و كنت أنا نسيت كل حاجة عن قصة السلالم الرأسية...
و أنا نازلة بقى....أيييييييوة....بالظبط كده...
أخدت السلالم زحلقة...
..................................................  .........
الكلام ده و أنا رايحة....و أنا راجعة بقى...خلاص طلعت الأتوبيس و جاهزة و كله تمام طلع اتنين معاهم شنطة زرقا كبيرة جداً و حطوها جنبي و مشيو...و كان ساعتها موضوع تفجيرات سينا...
الشاب اللي كان قاعد في الكرسي المقابل لي بس في الصف التاني..قالي آنسة لو سمحتي هي الشنطة دي بتاعتك قلتله لأ...قالي طيب ما تعرفيش صاحبها...قلتله في شخصين طلعوا حطوها و مشيوا...
قالي ربنا يستر علينا بقى لا تكون الشنطة فيها مصيبة...
لحد هنا بقى و قلبي وقع في رجلي و ما بقتش عارفة آخد نفسي....الشنطة فعلاً ضخمة و جنبي بالظبط....
قعدت 3 ساعات عيني ماترفعتش من عليها...تخيل....3 ساعات مركز في نقطة واحدة....دماغك تنفجر طبعاً....و ماكنتش نمت خالص قبلها....و تعبت جداً جداً بس ربنا سهلها لغاية لما روحت...
و روحت و قلتلهم تووووووووووبة أنا أسافر لوحدي تاني...


تحياتي...



*

----------


## kind_soul

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 

.. ازيكم يا جماعه بتمنى تكونوا كلكم بخير .. 
... حصلي موقف من 3 سنين كنت انا وبنت عمتي في حديقه هنا في البلد اللي انا مقيمه فيها الحديقه ديه بتكون في يوم معين للنساء فقط .. تمام ... المهم الحديقه ديه بتطل على البحر فنزلنا الميه وديه مش اول مره دايما كنا بننزل الميه المهم في اليوم ده صاحبتنا عايزه تلعب وتنزل تحت الميه واحسب لها المده ف انا نفسي قصير وكل مره بتغلبني هي المهم مكنتش برضى ولا مره المهم راحت هي نزلت الميه وعماله تنزل وتطلع وانا عماله احسب لها وهي زي الفرقع لوز يا بنتي اهمدي عشان اعرف احسب مفيش فايده لا حياة لمن تنادي اتاريها المسكينه بتغرق وانا زي الهبله فكراها بتلعب .. المهم استنوا بس انا معرفتش على طول انها بتغرق الا لما سحبتني من قفايا وغرقت معاها هههههههههههههه
 اه والله هتقولوا ايه بقه الموضوع كده كبير اوي والموج كان عالي وانا وهي الحمد لله بنعرف نغرق ايه بريموا ههههههههههههههههه
بس فضلنا ننزل تحت ونطلع ناخد نفس ونضرب الارض برجلنا ونتعور من الضخور والموجه تشدنا لجوه وكل ده وهي نازله خربشه فيا لحد ما اغمى عليها الحمد لله ربنا قدرني ساعتها افضل عايمه على وش الميه بيها لحد ما جت بنت من اللي كانوا بيعوموا في الميه مقدرتش تسحبنا احنا الاتنين وخصوصا ان بنت عمتي كانت شكلها يفزع انا افتكرتها ماتت قلت لها اطلعي بيها وانا هفضل عشان يلحقوها البنت مرضيتش لانها شافتني تعبانه اوي ففضلت معانا احنا الاتنين مسكانا لحد ما جه واحد طلعنا على الشط انا لما شفت شكلها بره اغمى عليا وفضلت مغمى عليا المهم خدونا بالهليكوبتار على المستشفى وفضلنا في الانعاش 3 ايام هي من كتر الميه اللي شربتها وكانت الرئه تعبانه خالص عندها وانا عندي حالة اغماء بسبب اللي شفته ومنظرها لاني بحبها اوي ومتعلقه بيها اوي وكان عندي احساس بالذنب اني مقدرتش اعمل لها حاجه المهم بعد ما خرجنا راحوا بعتوا لنا في القسم عشان يحققوا معانا عشان كانوا فاكرين ان انا اللي غرقتها ههههههههههههههههههه
شفتوا المصيبه وقعدوا يحققوا معايا ومعاها وحاله ومن بعدها حرمت اروح معاها في حته لا بروح بس في حتت مش فيها ميه خالص .... ما ينوب المخلص غير تقطيع هدومه 

والغريبه اني لسه بموت على حاجه اسمها بحر ...!!!

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="7 80"]الاخ العزيز محمد
فعلا موضوع لذيذ جدااا وجميع الاخوه والاخوات مواقفهم جميله جدااا وضحكتني اوي وخاصة موقف الميكروباص بتاع الاخ علاء الدين فوزي ضحكني اوي بجد هههههههههههه
انا حصلي عدة مواقف في حياتي بجد لن تنسى وكلما اتذكرها مهما مرت الايام اضحك اوي وكانها لسه حاصله الان
هحكيلكوا اول موقف انهارده والباقي بعدين
كنت في مره مقيمة بالخارج واختي ايضا مقيمة في بلد اخر ايضا بالخارج وزوجها كابتن مدرب لاحدى الرياضات
المهم قريت خبر في الجريده ترشيحه لمنصب يالنادي الي بيعمل فيه وكان ده الصبح بدري  وتوقيت البلد الي مقيمه فيه بسبق توقيت البلد الي فيه اختي اتصلت بيها ابشرها وكانوا هي وزوجها نايمين عندها بنتين جميلات جداااا ورقيقات واحده عمرها 5سنوات والتانيه 4سنوات المهم هم الاتنين ردوا عليا وبقوا يتبادلوا السماعه ويتخانقوا سوا كل واحده عاوزة تكلمني لحد ما صحيت اختي اخدت السماعه وكلمتني هي طبعا بشرتها بالخبر السعيد الي قريته بالجريده وهنيتها وقفلت معاها 
المهم بعد ما اغلقت اختي السماعه حرجت على بناتها ماتقولوش لبابا ان خالتكوا اتصلت طبعا لانها كانت عاوزه تعرف زوجها انها هي الي عرفت خبر الترقيه الاول عشان توريله ان وشها حلو عليه ويجيبلها هديه حلاوة ابلاغه الخبر السعيد
المهم وهم قاعدين على الفطار البنت الصغيره قالت لباباها: بابا خالتو اتصلت انهارده راحت التانيه ردت عليها وقالت يافتااااانه مش ماما قالتلنا ماتجيبوش سيره ادام بابا ان خالتو اتصلت انهارده 
وكل ده امام زوج اختي وكان منظر اختي وحش اوي ادام زوجها هههههههههههه
اما باقي المواقف فبعدين هحكيهالكوا بعد ما اعصر دماغي اوي لاني عندي زهايمر الان
وميرسي يابوحميد على الفكره اللذيذه بتاعة موضوعك انا معاك دايما لان اغلب حياتي مواقف مضحكه وحرجه ولذيذه وباي
اختك عزة نفس[/frame]

----------


## thereallove

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مواقف اجمل من بعض كلها

يارب نفضل كده علي طول في سعاده وحب اخوي ملهوش حل ولا موجود في ياي منتدي تاني غير منتدي ابناء مصر وبس

----------


## عزة نفس

فعلا ياthereallove  

الموضوع شيق جداااااااا وشدني لان فعلا الحياه مواقف ومين منا ما اعترضش طريقه موقف ظريف اثار ضحكاتنا وجعلها تعلو دون سيطره منا وهذا من نعم الرحمن علينا عز وجل والموضوع جداااااااااا شدني واجتذبني والمواقف كلها لذيذه وطريفه جداااااااااااااا
وانا هكون مشاركه دائمه في هذا الموضوع
عزة نفس

----------


## بوكا بوكا

فكرة حلوة اوي وانا قريت كل المشاركات وكلها كانت تفطس من الضحك المهم بما اني لسة مافطستش من الضحك فانا هاحكيلكم علي موقف حصل لجوزي مش ليا 

في يوم من الايام اول ما اتخطبنا خالص كنا عاملين قعدة تعارف يعني بين اهلي وبينه لاني كنت اعرفه قبل كده من الكلية ومش محتاجة تعارف يعني المهم جه بقي هو لوحده عشان يتعرف علي اهلي ومن عندنا كانوا لامينله شلة بابا وماما واعمامي وخالي وكده يعني المهم قعدنا في الصالون وبدأوا يتكلموا في حاجات عامة البلد واللي بيحصل والمشاكل والدنيا وكده وخطيبي اندمج معاهم واخر تمام وبعدين جت سيرة بلد معينة في مصر طبعا مش عارفة ايه اللي جاب سيرتها يعني وبما ان احنا قاعدين في بلد تانية غير البلد دي من زماااااان اوي والبلد اللي اتكلموا عنها دي بعيدة اوي عننا فطبيعي ان احنا مانعرفش حد منها المهم خطيبي سمع سيرة البلد دي وعينكوا ما تشوف الا النور فضل يقول بقي دي البلد دي مش عارفة ايه وناسها مالهم وعليهم ومفروض تتمحي من الخريطة وحاجات من العينة دي المهم بصلي لاقاني قاعدة باضحك انا وماما من تحت لتحت واشاورله يسكت من غير ما حد ياخد باله فهو قلق وحش ان في حاجة غلط فسكت كده لحد في الاخر ما سأل بابا انتوا تعرفوا حد من البلد دي بابا قاله لأ احنا مانعرفش حد احنا من هناك. هههههههههههههههههه فقاله اجدع ناس ياعمي اجدع ناس ووشة جاب الوان الطيف والوان المية والوان الخشب بس الحمد لله الموقف عدي علي خير واتجوزته برضه هههههههههههههه

----------


## asos2000

السلام عليكم

هذه اول مشاركة لي في المنتدي الجامد ده و حبيت انها تكون موقف

واحد صاحبي اتجوز و كان في شهر العسل في اول اسبوع كمان 
و مره كان نايم و فجاه حس ان فيه زلزال بيضرب المنطقه صحي مفزوع   و كان عاوز يجري و فجاه كانت زوجته امامه و قالتله يا باشمهندس قوم كلم المدام

و طبعا انتم عارفين و احد صاحي من النوم و مراتع بتقوله قوم كلم المدام و مش عارف يجمع المهم هيه كانت ماسكه التليفون اخد السماعه و اتكلم و عرف ان النمره غلط

و الي حصل اصلا ان واحده اتصلت بالتليفون و قالت ممكن اكلم حسين زوجته سالتها قالتلها مين حضرتك ردت الواحده و قالت انا المدام و زوجته ردت عليها و قالتلها يا سلام تصدقي و انا كمان المدام و بعد كده حصل الزلزال الي حس بيه الزوج 

و في الاخر طبعا عرفوا التلاته ان النمره غلط

اخوكم
حسن العسوس

----------


## crazynut

والله مواقف زي العسل 
انا هحكيلكم موقف
كنا راجعين من راس سدر في الاوتوبيس 
وجينا في حته لا فيها بشر ولا شجر في عز الليل و الاوتوبيس عطل
ويحاولوا يصلحوه يبوسوا ايده يبوسوا راسه ابدا ما اتحركش
المهم كلنا نزلنا
واخدنا حاجات قعدنا عليها به قعدنا ننكت شويه ونغني شويه
وكل ما حد يعدي علينا يرعبنا
شويه يقولوا المنطقه مليانه عقارب 
وشويه دي منطقه عسكريه واللي يقرب ينضرب بالنار
دي وصلت للعفاريت يا ناس 
المهم اتلطعنا ساعتين من الرعب وضحك هستيري في الطل لحد ما بعتوا جابوا اواتوبيس تاني من ببلدنا 
وروحنا الحمد لله

----------


## the saint

السلام عليكم ازيكم يا شباب اخباركم ايه وحشتونى كتيير والله وايه المواقف الجامده دى يا جماعه والله بجد مواقف لذيذة جداااااااا 
بس انا مستغرب ازاى مظلوممممممم حبيبى محكاش ليكو على اى مواقف للشله بتاعتنا او حتى ليه هو على فكرة عنده مخزون مواقف جامده جدااااااااااااااااااا واسالوة لو انتو مش مصدقين
محمد خالد

----------


## مظلوووم

اسكت يا اويز بلاش فضايح ارجوك :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كفايه اللى حكيناه زمان لان فى حاجات ما تنفعش تتحكى
وانت فاهم وانا فاهم  :;): 
هههههههههههههههههه
تيجى بالسلامه يا معلم

----------


## the saint

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مظلوم حبيب قلبى رفيق الكفاح يا جماعه لاتقلق  يا معلم يا مظلوم والله المواقف العاديه خالص لاحسن لو سمعو وعرفى المواقف الجامده انا متاكد انهنم هينهارو من اللى كان بيحصل

----------


## فرفوته

:Biggrin: ضحكتوني و فكرتوني بموقف   يس ممنوع التريقه
 و انا بالسنه الاولي بالجامعه كان عندي امتحان ميكانيكا و انا اصلي كنت  اخاف من الامتحان جدا  قبل الامتحان بيوميين انهيت المذاكره كلها     سوسه و محيطه  :1: 
كان الامتحان يوم الاربعاء استيقظت متاخرا و صحت في الجميع حرام عليكم انا كده ممكن ملحقش الامتحان  و جريت مش عارفه لبست ايه و ركبت تاكسي و فوجئت انني ركبت مع ثلاثه شبان و الله لم ابالي فقد كنت ابكي و ادعي ان اصل في موعد معقول المهم و صلت و فعدت اجري اجري و صلت بعد بدايه الامتحان بنصف ساعه و المراقب خاف لا انهار و تجيلي سكته قلبيه قالي اجلسي و اهدي نظرت حولي كل الناس لا اعرفهم  وبس مش مهم مكاني فاضي الامتحان اتوزع ميكانيكه بس الاسئله عمري ما سمعت عنها رغم اني عارفه المنهج تمام  حاولت في كل الاسئله و لم افهم شيء ندهت المراقب الامتحان ده مش بتاعنا المنهج ده اتلخبط مع حد تاني و كل اللي في اللجنه مركزين ما عدا و احد ينظر الي و يشاور ايه اللي جابك هنا دققت شويه لقيته ابن خالتي الاكبر مني بعام       :Omg:  ده قاعد ليه في الامتحان  بيهبب ايه مع سنه اولي هو كان شايل الماده  بس دفعته كلهم معاه يمكن شايلنها هما كمان    ::eek::  قلت للمراقب ارجوك شوف الاسئله المذبوطه علشان امتحن و ابن خالتي هيطق من جنابه يا ستي ده امتحان ثانيه  ازاي احنا اللي مفروض نمتحن اليومالاربعاء ايه اللي جاب سنه ثانيه   المراقب قال لي الاربعاء ايه يا حلوه النهارده الثلاثاء صرخت لا النهارده الاربعاء و انت عايز تضيع مستقبلي  الكل صاح يا ستي و الله الثلاثاء و ابن خالتي و شه جايب الوان الطيف و نفسه يخنقني  المراقب احضر الجريده و النتيجه و قال لي بصي و ركزي يا شاطره المهم اقتنعت اخيرا اننا الثلاثاء و اللجنه كلها لعنت اليوم اللي شافو وشي فيه  وواحد قال ابن خالتي هي قريبتك دي دخلت هندسه ازاي     :Robot:

----------


## the saint

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موقف جامد موت فكرتنى بواحد حبيبى قوى  ايام امتحاناته دى كانت مشكله والله
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد هو عارف نفسه

----------


## the saint

انا هقولكم على موقف جامد جداااااااااا ايام الثانويه العامهبينى وبين مظلووووم حبيبى المهم عديت عليه الصبح واحنا رايحين درس العربى كالعاده والمهم كان علينا تسميع نصوص وانا مكنتش حافظ اى حاجه فى النص والمهم ان مظلوم صوته جهورى جداااااااااااا والأستاذ ماكنش بيحب  مظلووم يسمع زينا بصوت عالى كان بيكتب فى ورقه والمهم انه كده كده مابيكنش حافظ بس بيكتب ورا تسميع البنات زمايلنا وجيه الدور عليا اتفقنا انه يظبط الورقه وانا اقرى منها والمهم هو كان بيكتب بسرعه وخطه يعلم بيه ربنا والمهم قريت اول بيتين فى النص وجيت فى التالت معرفش اتنيل اقرى عمال اغمزة واقوله ايه الكلمه دى ميردش لحد اما رد عليا بنرفزة والأستاذ سمع وانطرنا من الدرس لمده اسبوع حسبيا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## مظلوووم

الله يخرب عقلك يا اوووويز
ما بلاش فضايح يا ابنى احنا مش ناقصين  :: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرتنى بالذى مضى من 11 سنه  :: 
كانت ايام جميله جدا وماكانش حد شايل هم
ويجعلوا عاامر بيك يا اويزز
اخوك اللمبى  ::

----------


## the saint

البقاء لله يا مظلوم على العضويه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## **أمة الله**

*جزاك الله خيراً يا أخ محمد على الموضوع اللذيذ ده
ان شاء الله أكون معاكم بمواقف قريب
تحياتى*

----------

